# OFFICIAL UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE & EUROPA LEAGUE THREAD



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will reopen this when the qualifiers are over and you can edit your first post and add the group information when it's announced.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

If Figo is doing the draw and fucks us over for the third year I will fucking murder him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

In-coming Arsenal - PSG - Athletic - Roma


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Hoping for Benfica - Shakhtar - Liverpool - Maribor/Ludogorets (so I can attend one of those)

Will probably get something like Barca - PSG - Liverpool - Roma :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Part of me would love Zenit just to see Mourinho school AVB and Hulk. But then that travel to Russia :deandre Pot 2 isn't a cake walk anymore. Anyone but Bilbao is Pot 3 would be good and anyone but Roma/Monaco in Pot 4, although I'm sure we'll get Roma and have that Ashley Cole reunion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

porto/athletic/monaco would do me fine.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Real Madrid/PSG/Liverpool/Roma plz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Vader said:


> Real Madrid/PSG/Liverpool/Roma plz.


you are a fucking horrible person (i already called that it would be barca/psg/liverpool/roma a few hours ago in the chatbox :lol)


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Benfica/Juventus/Olympiacos/Ludogorets pls

What time is the draw?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Would prefer

Chelsea - PSG - Athletic - Roma [GOAT games]
Real - City - Gala - Monaco [REAL-CITY]
Barca - Dortmund - 'Pool - Anderlecht [GOAT games]
Arsenal - Basel - Sporting - Malmo [Top of Ze Group]

:wenger


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Real - PSG - Liverpool - Roma and YOLO.

Realistically, I hope Roma and City (so I can watch two games) plus two awful 1st and 3rd pots like Benfica and CSKA.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Chelsea, Dortmund, Ajax, Anderlecht
R. Madrid, Shakhtar, Liverpool, BATE
Barcelona, Juventus, Gala, APOEL
Bayern, PSG, Bilbao, Maribor
Arsenal, Schalke, CSKA, Roma
Atletico, Zenit, Sporting CP, Malmo
Benfica, Man City, Olympiakos, Ludogorets
Porto, Basel, Leverkusen, Monaco

Done deal. Lock it in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal, City and Chelsea will be fine if they avoid Bilbao and Roma. So should Liverpool if they avoid Dortmund, Juventus, PSG and Roma.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I would prefer nice balanced groups, with the weaker first seeds getting the best 2nd seeds and so on.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd quite like Chelsea and Bilbao in a group together if we can get an easy Pot 2 team. Chelsea-Basel-Bilbao-Maribor would be dandy.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Give Liverpool group F please.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ajax once again gets a super tough group. What a surprise. Not.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> Ajax once again gets a super tough group. What a surprise. Not.


Group of Zlatan, just need Malmo now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yawn

same old same old. these restrictions are rubbish, people want to see some variety. to have 3 of the same teams in 1 group is absolutely ridiculous. i dont particularly want to see us playing on spray painted pitches surrounded by racists again.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Cushty draw for Liverpool.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The 8 completed groups of this season champions league look like this 

Group A: Atletico Madrid - Juventus - Olympiacos - Malmo

Group B: Real Madrid - FC Basel - Liverpool - Ludogorets

Group C: Benfica - Zenit - Bayer Leverkusen - AS Monaco

Group D: Arsenal - Borussia Dortmund - Galatasary - Anderlecht

Group E: Bayern Munich - Manchester City - CSKA Moscow - Roma

Group F: Barcelona - PSG - Ajax - Apoel

Group G: Chelsea - Schalke 04 - Sporting Lisbon - Maribor 

Group H: Porto - Shakhtar Donetsk - Athletic Bilbao - BATE Borisov

Sporting Lisbon have great chance getting 2nd in Chelsea group, Bilbao as well have just as good a chance of finishing in top 2 in their group. Group C is actually on paper the hardest group to call in my eyes & could be argued is group of death as all 4 teams have legit chance getting to knockout rounds in that group. Man City got the toughest draw from the 4 Premier League sides as before the draw I fancied Roma be a real dark horse to go far in this years champions league & still feel this way & man city one again like last season face CSKA & Bayern in group stages. Liverpool facing reigning champs but Basel wont be a push over just ask Chelsea there a very decent side but Liverpool should overall be happy with that group they have a lot to look forward & could of been a lot worse for them once they knew were in Pot3.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck picking a winner in group C


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Damn. We got a hard group :kobe10


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

We're used to group of deaths with Bayern and Italian teams.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

champions of england get a tougher group than 3rd place in england and 2nd place in the portuguese league

what a load of rubbish. outdated system


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a dandy group for Chelsea. Fuck Maribor, hope we gub them.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Joel said:


> Damn. We got a hard group :kobe10


every year man


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Fucking boss draw for us. Tough luck City


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I was shitting it when we drew Dortmund. In the end it wasn't that bad, really. Should get out of that group.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Λ Dandy Λ;38962986 said:


> Real - PSG - Liverpool - Roma and YOLO.
> 
> Realistically, I hope Roma and City (so I can watch two games) plus two awful 1st and 3rd pots like Benfica and CSKA.


:brodgers

We're screwed. At least I get to Etihad tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> champions of england get a tougher group than 3rd place in england and 2nd place in the portuguese league
> 
> what a load of rubbish. outdated system


Do something in Europe and then you'll be fine :lebron8


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

difficult when you start behind the 8 ball

there's no way that porto deserve to be in pot 1.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbf city have shit luck in these draws. 

Happy with that draw. Basel are no pushovers but we should get second behind madrid.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Gambit said:


> Tbf city have shit luck in these draws.
> 
> Happy with that draw. Basel are no pushovers but we should get second behind madrid.


They don't have shit luck, they're just stuck in some stupid roundabout system where they can't get out of pot 2 and get a nice draw until they go far into the competition one year, but they can't go far into the competition because they keep getting drawn against flipping Bayern and finishing as the runner up in their group. It all just seems a bit silly. 

Consistently pulling the big teams from pot 4 is pretty bad luck though, think someone said they've pulled Napoli, Dortmund and Roma from that pot in the last 3 years.

Having said that though I'd imagine all 4 English clubs will be fine in regards to making the knockout stages. Chelsea have a straightforward draw ofc, Arsenal/Liverpool could/will have problems against Dortmund/Madrid respectively but I'd imagine they've got too much for the other teams in their group, and although they've got an awful draw I'd still back City over Roma/CSKA at least. It's the last 16 when the problems will start.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Cant wait to see us thrash the best team in Europe 5-0 at Anfield...


:duck


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

LFC_Styles said:


> Cant wait to see us thrash the best team in Europe 5-0 at Anfield...
> 
> 
> :duck


I'd hardly call Liverpool the best team in Europe... Couldn't even win the league mate.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Not too impressed by our group, three potentially difficult away games, would be happy to get 4 from the 9 points but at least we aren't City. PS: Koff Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Annual Dortmund again. Next up, annual Bayern/Barca. Also, how many times are the same clubs going to be playing the same clubs before it gets boring? It's almost rhetorical now. City getting the toughest groups. Chelsea getting it piss easy. Arsenal drawing the same clubs every season.

We have it easier than last season. It will be tricky, but if we slip, Real/Barca/Bayern would be willingly awaiting. 1st or 3rd. Thanks.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> They don't have shit luck, they're just stuck in some stupid roundabout system where they can't get out of pot 2 and get a nice draw until they go far into the competition one year, but they can't go far into the competition because they keep getting drawn against flipping Bayern and finishing as the runner up in their group. It all just seems a bit silly.
> 
> Consistently pulling the big teams from pot 4 is pretty bad luck though, think someone said they've pulled Napoli, Dortmund and Roma from that pot in the last 3 years.
> 
> Having said that though I'd imagine all 4 English clubs will be fine in regards to making the knockout stages. Chelsea have a straightforward draw ofc, Arsenal/Liverpool could/will have problems against Dortmund/Madrid respectively but I'd imagine they've got too much for the other teams in their group, and although they've got an awful draw I'd still back City over Roma/CSKA at least. It's the last 16 when the problems will start.


If that is, City must have exceptionally awful supporters. City is a top 4/5 team in the world, they're not fucking Stoke. They should be happy to face strong teams just for the show itself, considering they can beat literally anyone.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

City never get any luck in the group stage draw.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

After Match Day 1, we're away to City, after Match Day 2 we're home to Arsenal, after Match Day 3 we're away to Man United (I think it's away), after Match Day 4 we're away to Liverpool :maury

UEFA probably saw this and gave us an easy group to spite the evil, mean FA :kobe10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kiz said:


> champions of england get a tougher group than 3rd place in england and 2nd place in the portuguese league
> 
> what a load of rubbish. outdated system


Tougher than the 3rd of the Portuguese league as well. I remember you saying Roma would be this year's Atletico :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So excited that Malmö FF have finally made it to the group stage. Sucks that we didn't get Real Madrid in the same group. Was really hoping it'd happen so I could see a Real game in person. Too bad we got the wrong Madrid. 

Oh well, we'll settle with a somewhat hard group instead and it will be a celebration if the team makes it through. May Juventus flop again! I can see us getting a win against Olympiacos and maybe a draw against Atletico otherwise.

Madrid and Liverpool in the same group... think it'll be a breeze for them so can't complain.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Haven't ever conceded a gol vs Real Madrid. Let's just hope that record stays intact









Am happeh with dat group :dance2

lelcity

EDIT: Pity that Xabi looks set to be leaving just as the opportunity was there for him to come to Anfield with Madrid :jose


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Predictions

Group A: 
1. Atletico Madrid 
2. Juventus
3. Olympiacos 
4. Malmo

Group B: 
1. Real Madrid
2. Liverpool
3. FC Basel
4. Ludogorets

Group C: 
1. Bayer Leverkusen
2. Benfica
3. Zenit
4. AS Monaco

Group D: 
1. Borussia Dortmund
2. Arsenal
3. Galatasary
4. Anderlecht

Group E: 
1. Bayern Munich
2. Roma
3. Manchester City
4. CSKA Moscow

Group F: 
1. Barcelona 
2. PSG 
3. Ajax 
4. Apoel

Group G: 
1. Chelsea
2. Schalke 04 
3. Sporting Lisbon 
4. Maribor

Group H: 
1. Athletic Bilbao
2. Porto
3. Shakhtar Donetsk
4. BATE Borisov


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

nazzac said:


> Predictions
> 
> Group A:
> 1. Atletico Madrid
> ...


I really don't feel Roma have it in them. They were a strong team in Serie A but they won't provide any shocks. Manchester City, even with the reduced squad, will go through over them.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

nazzac said:


> Predictions
> Group E:
> 1. Bayern Munich
> 2. Roma
> ...












Predicz:

*Group A: *
*1. Atletico Madrid 
2. Olumpiacos*
_3. Juventus_ 
4. Malmo

*Group B: 
1. Real Madrid
2. Liverpool*
_3. FC Basel_
4. Ludogorets

*Group C: 
1. Benfica
2. Bayer Leverkusen*
_3. Zenit_
4. AS Monaco

*Group D: 
1. Arsenal
2. Dortmund*
_3. Galatasary_
4. Anderlecht

*Group E: 
1. Man City
2. Bayern Munich*
_3. Roma_
4. CSKA Moscow

*Group F: 
1. Barcelona 
2. PSG *
_3. Ajax _
4. Apoel

*Group G: 
1. Chelsea
2. Schalke 04 *
_3. Sporting Lisbon 
_4. Maribor

*Group H: 
1. Athletic Bilbao
2. Porto
*_3. Shakhtar Donetsk
_4. BATE Borisov


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Arrive.
Spurs have won and nobody gives a shit.
Leave.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Velvet Skybox said:


> I really don't feel Roma have it in them. They were a strong team in Serie A but they won't provide any shocks. Manchester City, even with the reduced squad, will go through over them.


I always like to throw a bit of a bold prediction in there. City will probably advance, i know that


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Calls Roma finishing ahead of City bullshit. Responds with City finishing ahead of Bayern...


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Also, Juventus not going through? That's only happening if both Vidal and Pogba leave, and if Tevez breaks both his legs.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Velvet Skybox said:


> Also, Juventus not going through? That's only happening if both Vidal and Pogba leave, and if Tevez breaks both his legs.


Because they went through last season with Conte... But they're gonna go through with Allegri?



Joel said:


> Calls Roma finishing ahead of City bullshit. Responds with City finishing ahead of Bayern...


Because we didn't dominate them in the overall game in Germany with our B team?

Ya'll need to make your fucking minds up. 

"LOL CITY CAN BEAT ANY1" 

"-sarcastic dick comment about city finishing above bayern-"


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

How can a team who had to go through CL qualifiers be in pot 1 but 2 league champions are in pot 2?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> How can a team who had to go through CL qualifiers be in pot 1 but 2 league champions are in pot 2?


I need that meme pic of the guy saying ALIENS but saying UEFA to full describe my feelings.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MrEvans said:


> Because we didn't dominate them in the overall game in Germany with our B team?
> 
> Ya'll need to make your fucking minds up.
> 
> ...


Well done for dominating them in a game they could afford to take their foot off the gas and lose. Well done for dominating them in the first game which was far more important. Hang on one moment...

City can beat Bayern, but it's incredibly daft calling Roma over City bullshit and then proceeding to put City over Bayern.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joel said:


> Well done for dominating them in a game they could afford to take their foot off the gas and lose. Well done for dominating them in the first game which was far more important. Hang on one moment...
> 
> City can beat Bayern, but it's incredibly daft calling Roma over City bullshit and then proceeding to put City over Bayern.


Karl Pilkington said it, I just expressed a mutual feeling that he could so easily write off City over a team that's lost their best defender and couldn't even win the league in comparison to an Italian team that dominated the league and got knocked out by Galatasaray lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well they went from like 6th to 2nd last season gaining 23pts more than the season before. Also, Europe has nothing to do with the league. You all got booted out of the group in 2011/12 and won the league, which is the same thing you're accusing Juventus of. Roma also had a great transfer window despite losing Benatia which is a big blow.

All I'm saying is you're judging Roma not being able to beat City due to the on paper argument. Yet on paper, Bayern are better than City.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dortmund again.. :suarez2

Galatasaray and Anderlecht should be easy peasy tho.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joel said:


> Well they went from like 6th to 2nd last season gaining 23pts more than the season before. Also, Europe has nothing to do with the league. You all got booted out of the group in 2011/12 and won the league, which is the same thing you're accusing Juventus of. Roma also had a great transfer window despite losing Benatia which is a big blow.
> 
> All I'm saying is you're judging Roma not being able to beat City due to the on paper argument. Yet on paper, Bayern are better than City.


But according to you, we were crap in the league and relied on another team blowing up for us to win and we didn't dominate it like Juventus did.

Make your mind up pal.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

M8 did you see the pitch for gala/juve


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't believe I said you were crap. You're getting your panties in a twist now because I'm not bowing down to Manchester City. You wrote off Roma because they lost out on the league to a team that got knocked out of the CL by Galatasaray. I used City in 2011/12 as an example that league winners can get knocked out at the group stages. I'm merely saying that form in Europe and form in domestic competitions aren't always the same.

And again, to expect Roma to win the title was not realistic with the amount of improvement they had to make. I'm also not saying that they're stronger than City. I'm just pointing out the irony in your initial "bullshit" post.

You need to lay off the bias a little.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

time for Sanogo to be unleashed on Europe...


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Λ Dandy Λ;38969146 said:


> :brodgers
> 
> We're screwed. At least I get to Etihad tho.


Nah. We have a good chance, it won't be easy for them to play with us in Italy and we can beat the shit out of CSKA. If we can manage to win our games in Roma like we usually do then there's no problem.











LFC_Styles said:


> Cant wait to see us thrash the best team in Europe 5-0 at Anfield...


The streak will end this season :side:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Joel said:


> City can beat Bayern, but it's incredibly daft calling Roma over City bullshit and then proceeding to put City over Bayern.


Meh, doesn't look like that when you look at the squads. Bayern is better than City, but City is MILES ahead of Roma. Not to mention Roma's current only world class player will likely only play against CSKA in December.



Demon Hunter said:


> Nah. We have a good chance, it won't be easy for them to play with us in Italy and we can beat the shit out of CSKA. If we can manage to win our games in Roma like we usually do then there's no problem.


You're right bro, positivity before everything


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

All 4 English teams to go through I reckon. Chuffed with the Liverpool draw even though I think people are underestimating Basel a little.

Shakhtar to be pumped out the competition, Celtic to take their place, finish bottom of the group, take the place of a match-fixing Italian team and then finally go out in the last 16.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

predicting City to finish above Bayern :lol

Chelsea in easy group shocker :robben2

weird that Bayern, CSKA and Money City all got drawn in the same group again tbh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we got within a goal of topping bayern last season :shrug


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kiz said:


> we got within a goal of topping bayern last season :shrug


but, you didn't top them :draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we're better than last season. it's not a ridiculous claim by any means.

they'll likely top the group, but we'll once again push them. we should be better equipped, especially in midfield with fernando, to combat the lesson they gave us at the etihad last season.

unfortunately we have arse away, bayern away and then chelsea at home. shite and then some.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bayern are also better than last season tbf.

Happy with our group. Got the big games vs Madrid (bring back THE DOSS), which is great, plus a good chance of qualifying.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hope Everton get Inter Milan in their EL group.

I'd be all over that away trip.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty happy with that group. Should be able to finish in 2nd behind Madrid. 



kingfunkel said:


> How can a team who had to go through CL qualifiers be in pot 1 but 2 league champions are in pot 2?


because aside from the base qualification league position means fuck all for a european competition.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Happy with the group we were drew in 

Can see us topping the group, with Atletico being a good team to go up against!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

City will go through over Roma, but not as group leaders. Common sense.

Pellegrini has a great CL record with Villarreal and Malaga. I won't be surprised if they make it to the semis. The only complication would be drawing Real or Barca in the R16.

For Arsenal, after the annual Dortmund marriage, an annual Bayern/Barca elimination seems imminent. Please top the group this time. Plz.

I won't be surprised if City draw Real; Arsenal draw Barca, and Liverpool draw Bayern. UEFA <3

Chelsea to save England's ass again in all probability.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy with our group. Really looking forward to the Real Madrid games. 

Tough group for City but I think they'll advance.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Everton, Lille & Wolfsburg in one group.

Very tough but some boss aways in there.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joel said:


> I don't believe I said you were crap. You're getting your panties in a twist now because I'm not bowing down to Manchester City. You wrote off Roma because they lost out on the league to a team that got knocked out of the CL by Galatasaray. I used City in 2011/12 as an example that league winners can get knocked out at the group stages. I'm merely saying that form in Europe and form in domestic competitions aren't always the same.
> 
> And again, to expect Roma to win the title was not realistic with the amount of improvement they had to make. I'm also not saying that they're stronger than City. I'm just pointing out the irony in your initial "bullshit" post.
> 
> You need to lay off the bias a little.


There is no bias, it's just the hilarious people in different threads. As said, we should be able to beat anyone with our squad yet it's ludicrous to think we can finish above Bayern?

If we'd scored another goal when we turned them inside out at the Allianz we would have topped the group... 

And no, I'm saying that Roma didn't have a good enough squad to go toe-to-toe with a team that raped their league and didn't have the quality to do anything in Europe bar 2-3 players. 

I'd love to City finish top of the group and I think it's entirely possible as said, we nearly did it last season and if we weren't so shit in the first round, we might have done better (and none of this, Bayern took their foot off the gas for the last game. They played a full strength team and wanted to win the group lol.) but we've strengthen where we need and we have a much better chance at it now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The EL is deffo winnable this year, qualifies us for the CL so we don't have to finish in the top 4 this year.

Ace.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

EL is definitely winnable this year

Not for Everton tho

LOL


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Sevilla, Wolfsburg & Napoli are incredibly hard matches for you.
Never the mind teams on your level playing group matches during a hectic league schedule too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hope we get Villareal down the line in the knockout stages.

I want revenge on them yellow bastards.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz said:


> we're better than last season. it's not a ridiculous claim by any means.
> 
> they'll likely top the group, but we'll once again push them. we should be better equipped, especially in midfield with fernando, to combat the lesson they gave us at the etihad last season.
> 
> unfortunately we have* arse away*, bayern away and then chelsea at home. shite and then some.


as if that's a problem :duck


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's amusing how MrEvans can't figure out the difference between the Bayern side they faced at The Etihad who had everything to play for and the Bayern side they faced in Munich who had nothing to play for.*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *It's amusing how MrEvans can't figure out the difference between the Bayern side they faced at The Etihad who had everything to play for and the Bayern side they faced in Munich who had nothing to play for.*


Are you still sour because you looked like a clueless plastic when on about United? I love salty plastics. :mark:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> as if that's a problem :duck


We didn't lose to any of the top teams at home in the prem last year m8


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

ALEX. said:


> We didn't lose to any of the top teams at home in the prem last year m8


But you did lose at the top teams away...

And bottled the league...

And only finished 4th...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> But you did lose at the top teams away...
> 
> And bottled the league...
> 
> And only finished 4th...


Not relevant to what I quoted though is it :draper2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I actually forgot about that 0-0 bore at the Emirates. apologies, Alex. :deandre

The 6-0 clouded my memory :draper2.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I would call that an easy group for Juve (relative to a second seed) but after last year's debacle I can't be confident they will progress. If Juve and Roma can get to the last 16 it will be a huge plus for Italian domestic football. 

I agree with City getting tough luck in this group, for me the 1st seed pot should consist of:

Defending CL Winners (Real)
La Liga Champions (Athletico)
Bundesliga Champions (Bayern)
Premiership Champions (Man City)
Next best 4 based on recent (3 year) CL performances (Chelsea, Barcelona, Dortmund, Paris)

Also felt really strange seeing neither Milan nor Utd present for a CL draw.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

ALEX. said:


> Not relevant to what I quoted though is it :draper2


But I extended what you said about top teams. Can't spout the facts that only support your point.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The discussion was about playing Arsenal at Arsenal, so of course he can. What you're posting is totally irrelevant to that. His point isn't. That's like having a discussion about how good City were at home last season and countering it with "Oh yeah, well you lost to Villa away." Super. It doesn't change that City were good at home last season. It's an irrelevant attempt to try be clever, putting you on #bantz level with people who use stupid names for teams.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Livershit supporter ^^

#bantzsupreme


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GO GALATASARAY


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> The discussion was about playing Arsenal at Arsenal, so of course he can. What you're posting is totally irrelevant to that. His point isn't. That's like having a discussion about how good City were at home last season and countering it with "Oh yeah, well you lost to Villa away." Super. It doesn't change that City were good at home last season. It's an irrelevant attempt to try be clever, putting you on #bantz level with people who use stupid names for teams.


But he tried using his form against top teams as a counter argument. Not happening sunshine.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No he didn't. He talked about Arsenal's home form vs the top 3 and nothing more. You need to learn to understand the context of posts before responding.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's okay to admit you're wrong and move on. It would make it much easier, and also stop the thread from being so horrible.



Rockhead said:


> Livershit supporter ^^
> 
> #bantzsupreme


uwotm8


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

For those complaining about the seedings this year, UEFA are looking at changing the system for next year so that the reigning CL winners and the 7 winners of the top domestic leagues will be the top seeds. I think from pot 2 downwards it is business as usual. 

The very fact that the competition is named the Champions League has always made me think there should be some benefit for winning the title the year before so I'm all for it.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

ALEX. said:


> We *didn't lose* to any of the *top teams* at home *in the prem* last year m8


On about City facing Arsenal during CL schedule.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't know whether I'm dealing with someone brainless or a troll. So this is where I exit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ALEX. said:


> We didn't lose to any of the top teams at home in the prem last year m8


there we go, sized inversely proportional to Mr Evans' brain power.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sigh


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

just ban him Joel, he's obviously a troll or mentally incapable of using logic

wonder how many years its been since Man Utd, AC and Inter Milan were all absent from the group stages of the Champions League?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Renegade™;39022426 said:


> just ban him Joel, he's obviously a troll or mentally incapable of using logic
> 
> wonder how many years its been since Man Utd, AC and Inter Milan were all absent from the group stages of the Champions League?


19 years. Blackburn and Juve were champions in 95-96.

EDIT - In that years UEFA cup, United were knocked out by Rotor Volgograd, Inter by Lugano and Milan by Bordeaux.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont think diego lugano was playing that long ago m9


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

m9?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Renegade™;39022426 said:


> just ban him Joel, he's obviously a troll or mentally incapable of using logic
> 
> wonder how many years its been since Man Utd, AC and Inter Milan were all absent from the group stages of the Champions League?


A United fan talking about someones mental capacity... Oh dear. 

On topic without the bitters, all wanting a piece of my beautiful self...


It's going to be an interesting UCL this year with no United and the Milan teams. Always has seemed so consistent with them, but changing of the guard and all that. 

I think City will have a hard job to get out of the group but I think if we played like we did last year minus that dreadful performance (H) v Bayern, we can top the group even if it is on GD. Roma (A) and Bayern (A) are the ones that will be the toughest, especially since we have Bayern (A) in our first fixture. 

Surprisingly, I think Liverpool might do very well in their group although, they'll be comfortably taking 2nd. As good as Liverpool are now, I don't think they're going to get back that 'European mentality' against Real Madrid in their current state. Rodriguez, Bale, Ronaldo will tear the shaky defence apart.

Chelsea have an easy group and will coast, no more to say.

Arsenal always seem to grind through the groups, 1st or 2nd they'll qualify no doubt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

MrEvans is gone?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm way to hyped for Tuesday.

Sucks that I have class just some 45 minutes after the match starts


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

should top the group easily, anything else would be a massive failure for bayern


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

wouldn't say you'd top it easily, City will give you a run for your money if they show up, but yeah overall I would be surprised if Bayern didn't top the group


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

really don't care honestly. will only be interested if/when we get out of the group stages, and the roma games.

boring playing bayern for the 3rd time, and the racists again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Wolfsburg at Goodison under the lights :mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Annual Dortmund clash again, which would most likely be followed by another annual Bayern or Barca clash.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wouldn't mind resting Costa and Cesc and maybe some other guys. Remy should start, Cech too. Lets be real, in the long run we should qualify from this group, should instead look ahead to City at the end of the week.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

City are a great, great team on paper but I still think they're built to win premierships rather than compete at an elite level in Europe. Nearly all their offensive players seem a little intimidated by the big occasion. 

I'm gonna go with low expectations for Juve this season. Tevez is another guy (ex Man City ironically) who is world class at domestic level and fails to match that form in Europe. His scoring record in European competition is beyond awful so despite an easy group on paper they're probably going to be caught in a huge struggle for goals again. I hope I'm wrong. 

I make Bayern / Chelsea / Athletico favourites for the title. Chelsea and Athletico are very strong mentally which is a huge factor in knockout competition and Bayern have the most balanced squad which could thrive again if they can move away from the tika taka business. 

Madrid will probably dominate their group stage but have sacrificed two huge engines for flashy players that might not fit properly in the system. 

I don't like the group stage (should be straight knockout imo like the old days) but I love this competition and can't wait for it to get started.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Eto'o & Distin are fit to play against Wolfsburg so we can possible save Rom & Jags for Sunday against Palace.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

The team I would love to see today..

Mignolet
Manqiullo Skrtel Sakho Moreno

Gerrard
Henderson Coutinho
Sterling

Borini Balotelli


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I'm way to hyped for Tuesday.
> 
> Sucks that I have class just some 45 minutes after the match starts


In the same boat :jose Will have to avoid the internets all day and watch it when I get home.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

9 hours :mark:

I want:

Mignolet

Manquillo Sakho Lovren Moreno

Gerrard Henderson

Sterling Lallana Markovic

Balotelli


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think Markovic is on game 2 of a 3 game ban, breh

Hit these jobbers with the diamond right up the anus


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Fanjawi said:


> The team I would love to see today..
> 
> Mignolet
> Manqiullo Skrtel Sakho Moreno
> ...



I would swither over possibly playing Can instead of Borini but that is very close to the team I would go for.

The Ludgorets story is a very cool one but I really do hope we stuff them tonight. I think I'll get up at 1.45am for this one.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Diggedy, Can is injured. Out for a few weeks.

DA, why is he?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Got a red card during the Europa LOL semi-final when he was on the bench I'm sure


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh yeah, shit. For that fight he had 

Swap Markovic for Coutinho then i guess.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hartdog
sagna vinny THE MANGLER clichy
dinho
milner yaya silva nasri
kun

in some sort of 4-1-4-1 is what i expect. pelle to do a bobby and debut a cb in a big match


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hoping tomorrow a few get rested for Sunday.

Courtois
Azpi Cahill Terry Luis
Ramires Mikel
Salah Willian Schurrle
Remy​
Schalke are in poor ass form and that's still a decent enough team to go out there and get the win even if they weren't, so don't think I'm underestimating them too much. Maybe Oscar for Salah and then Willian on the right. Or even Drogba through the middle and Remy on the right. Point is; I want Matic, Cesc, Costa and Hazard rested. Especially Costa with is dodgy hamstrings.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

My predictions I guess..

Benfica 1-2 *Zenit*
*Real Madrid* 3-1 Basel
BVB Dortmund 2-2 Arsenal
*Juventus* 2-0 Malmo
*Liverpool* 3-0 Ludogorets
AS Monaco 1-2 *Bayer Leverkusen*
Olympiacos 1-2 *Atletico Madrid*
Galatasaray 0-0 Anderlecht


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd be surprised if you rest many key players. Especially after last season with Basel. You should win easily but I'd be surprised if Jose starts taking wins for granted with his starting XI this early. Maybe just rest Costa if he isn't 100%. Start off strong and get a few goals up as quick as possible and then rest players. *


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Apparently Ludogrets' first two keepers are out through suspension and injury. Goals galore plz.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Clean sheet and MOTM performance from 3rd choice keeper INCOMING


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Prince Jax said:


> Apparently Ludogrets' first two keepers are out through suspension and injury. Goals galore plz.


Centre Back in goals again plz


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wouldn't be surprised if Leverkusen ran through Monaco, but we'll see.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If they're running through Monaco in September, I'd hate to see how much running they did during the preseason :|


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They should do. Monaco's squad has fallen to pieces and their results this season have been really poor.*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

With this recent goalkeeper news in mind...

Benfica 1-3 *Zenit*
*Real Madrid *4-0 Basel
BVB Dortmund 2-2 Arsenal (considering Reus and Hummels are out)
*Juventus* 3-0 Malmo
*Liverpool* 5-0 Ludogorets
*AS Monaco* 2-1 Bayer Leverkusen
Olympiacos 1-3 *Atletico Madrid*
*Galatasaray* 2-0 Anderlecht


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

monaco are a fucking mess. don't understand why people were hoping to avoid them. would've preferred them to roma.

jardim is struggling big time, players aren't up to the level they should be, fans are pissed at the president + mendes. club is on the verge of collapsing within a few months imo. they already went through a mini anzhi and i fully expect it to continue


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> If they're running through Monaco in September, I'd hate to see how much running they did during the preseason :|


wow


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Leverkusen press like wild fucking animals as well. Honestly, I'd rather be playing a Dortmund with only 12% of their hamstrings in working order than a relentless Leverkusen right now. Especially considering we also only have about 12% of our hamstrings in working order.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

time for :kagawa to GOAT 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

just a shame he didn't do it for us :jay


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I'd be surprised if you rest many key players. Especially after last season with Basel. You should win easily but I'd be surprised if Jose starts taking wins for granted with his starting XI this early. Maybe just rest Costa if he isn't 100%. Start off strong and get a few goals up as quick as possible and then rest players. *


I don't think we will. It's more of what I'd like to see rather than what I actually think. The win the game early and then take players off is probably the most sensible approach to take though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> time for :kagawa to GOAT
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> just a shame he didn't do it for us :jay


If he's on the bench.

#FreeKagawa.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmmm a lot of starting XI's in here, but none are United. What's going on?

Joel's lineup is good, I'd probably give Cech a go because he might turn into a potato with headgear if he doesn't get some action. Main points are Costa, Fabregas, and Hazard should be rested. City > Schalke "03"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> Hmmm a lot of starting XI's in here, but none are United. What's going on?


:banderas x1000


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Hmmm a lot of starting XI's in here, but none are United. What's going on?


bitter bertie, moss side rat, other ramblings


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Starting XI which is RELEVANT to this thread



> Mignolet, Manquillo, Moreno, Lovren, Sakho, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Sterling, Lallana, Balotelli


Plus subs



> Jones, Enrique, Toure, Lucas, Suso, Borini, Lambert


:dance2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Strong team, would've thought the likes of Lucas and Kolo would start.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

And people wonder why dortmund and klopp have a massive bandwagon, fucking great to watch.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

That Gerrard penalty at the end really hurt to watch. Liverpool really didn't do that well to win the match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> If they're running through Monaco in September, I'd hate to see how much running they did during the preseason :|


guess they didn't run enough


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Pretty terrible performance from the Prem today.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liverpool got the win but I can't wait to see Lovren against Falcao, Van Persie, Rooney or Di Maria.

Fuck, even Welbeck could destroy that useless cunt.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Completely and utterly outplayed. No other words for it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Galatasaray played horribly but oh well, at least we didn't lose :///////////////


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Great win with 5-1 but the defense made some bad mistakes there. Great save by Casillas on the failed back header. Even though Basel aren't shit, I'm a bit more optimistic after an awful start to the league with two losses.

Sucks that Malmö couldn't hold on for all of 90 minutes but it's nice to see them in CL and I hope to see some results in the next matches. Kinda surreal to see Rakip playing at this stage because just 5 years ago we went to the same school.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The penalty that Liverpool scored was a valid decision? Because i didn't watch the match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We are gonna get the sausage from Real with the force and power of a billion suns

But as of right now...... :dance2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mario is such a terrible signing for Liverpool. So doesn't fit into Rodgers' style of play. His movement is very poor and it's showed these last two games with the lack of clear cut chances they've created with him in for Sturridge and no Suarez. Add that on top of the fact that they still look like conceding every game and they don't look super strong. Both Utd and Liverpool are probably gonna concede a lot but I'm much more confident in Utd outscoring teams than Liverpool.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wasn't a great performance but it's great to get the win. Good to see Balo get on the scoresheet and Gerrard was very calm under so much pressure at the end. Need to be getting better in our overall play and I think that it will take time to build that cohesion considering we have so many new faces. Can't wait to have Sturridge, Allen and Skrtel fit again though.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

LOOOOOOL AFTER 90 MINS OF HARDWORK ARSENAL HAVE ACCUMULATED THE SAME AMOUNT OF CL POINTS AS MAN UTD WITH NO MINUTES PLAYED :shitstorm


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Anytime you see Gerrard lining up for a penalty, it's easy to believe that he really doesn't deserve to be standing there. The penalty decisions that went to LFC last season were ludicrous.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Laser Rey said:


> Anytime you see Gerrard lining up for a penalty, it's easy to believe that he really doesn't deserve to be standing there. The penalty decisions that went to LFC last season were ludicrous.


:leo


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Already one of the worst performances you'll see in this year's competition from Arsenal. Not sure what how many spanners were thrown in the works pre match, but no amount of spanners can excuse that shambles. No amount, I say.

Thrashed 2-0 and Dortmund were wasteful throughout.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm gonna hold off judgement on Balotelli until he has a few more games in the side and hasn't spent the whole week on the toilet. That illness would have drained him. Still not that confident he'll be a great success in the end though.

A lot of the players need to learn quickly the differences between English football and European football. A lot of them gave away far too many silly freekicks tonight and the Ludogorets players were always gonna go down at any hint of a foul or contact. Gerrard was our best player imo. Probably has more experience in Europe than the other ten players combined and it showed.

Lovren is a worry. Shaky as fuck and far too easily beaten for their gol. Reminded me of Aguero's gol the other week. Also, I dunno what the fuck he was doing at one point over by the sideline. Must have been watching too many Ronaldinho vids because he tried to do some fucked up stepover while jumping into the air like he was in the Matrix or something and fell on his arse, letting the lid almost in on gol. Headbanger. His m8 Sakho is just as bad.

Coutinho has fallen off a cliff and looks like complete garbage. Lallana is still lacking match fitness......I hope, at least that would explain his povertiness so far. He tries so many Cruyff turns that I fear he may just spin so hard one day that he'll travel back through time.

Madrid we comin' for you n****s............or Basel, I can't remember the fixture list

3pts :dance2


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Galatasaray terrible without Goatba.
Props to Anderlecht, I hope we wreck some English Cunt


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Masquerade said:


> Galatasaray terrible without Goatba.
> Props to Anderlecht, I hope we wreck some English Cunt


English cunts generally stink of cheap Lambrini and regret, you don't want to wreck any of that.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

A bittersweet taste win of Madrid imo. I saw the same team with defensive troubles, the midfield falls in the second half and for consequence the game of the team. Just another win against a weak team like Basel.

Not surprised Ronaldo scored, really good to see him involved more in the build up in the game of the team and only to 3 goals to break Raul's record 

Good game of Nacho playing as RB and Modric played an amazing first half, ridiculous how Ancelotti/Perez pampers Benzema awful game he doesn't showed anything in the pitch besides the goal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Mario is such a terrible signing for Liverpool. So doesn't fit into Rodgers' style of play. His movement is very poor and it's showed these last two games with the lack of clear cut chances they've created with him in for Sturridge and no Suarez. Add that on top of the fact that they still look like conceding every game and they don't look super strong. Both Utd and Liverpool are probably gonna concede a lot but I'm much more confident in Utd outscoring teams than Liverpool.*


He really needs to be used in a partnership rather than being set out all on his own. It showed on Saturday and tonight that when we play with two strikers up top we are much better than the 4-2-3-1 Rodgers likes to use. We're much more incisive with two up top. As for the defence I'm not too worried considering the four of them have never played together before having a had grand total of 3 weeks to get used to each other. We're still very much a work in progress at the moment but I think by November we should be better jelled together than we are now.



Laser Rey said:


> Anytime you see Gerrard lining up for a penalty, it's easy to believe that he really doesn't deserve to be standing there. The penalty decisions that went to LFC last season were ludicrous.


Not really since then we had Suarez, Sturridge, and Sterling all rampaging in the penalty box last season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone else get a boner when Lucas ran onto the pitch shouting "DIAMOND!!! DIAMOND!!!"? :bbrown3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nice to see our top 11/12 just get BITCHED STOMPED for 90 minutes.

embarrassing.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Didn't watch Liverpool, but wow at Arsenal. Mkhitaryan was good, but if he wasn't always such a selfish cunt and made a pass, Dortmund would lead by more. Arteta really is beyond useless, Ramsey was absolutely invisible. Ozil has done NOTHING for the longest time, and had another poor performance in an Arsenal shirt. The chances fell to Donny, he and Arsenal better hope he gets shit on target, because he should have scored twice. Dortmund were a joy to watch, wish I didn't have to pay for more FITBA channels to watch some of the other good teams in other leagues.

Hopefully City LOSE tomorrow, and Chelsea have the strongest performance. Let's face it, if anyone is bailing out England in this tournament, its us (again) :hendo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I laughed at Gerrard taking the penalty with Mario on the pitch. Was Lambert on as well? I know which of the 3 I'd feel less confident scoring.

Also garbage Coutinho performances aren't a recent thing by any means. He had many garbage performances last season. I'm surprised he doesn't get called out on them more by the media. When he's great he's great but it feels like he's edging more regularly towards the garbage side. Same can be said to a much higher degree for Ozil. Genuinely had to check the lineups 30 mins to see if he was playing. When even was the last time his performance had a positive impact on a game for Arsenal? And I mean like a real difference making performance not just a pretty decent one.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Coutinho has been shit a lot for Liverpool, but he was a relatively cheap signing so won't get called out like an expensive guy like Ozil will. Still pretty young too, so ideally there's a chance that he will become more of an influence eventually.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Liverpool misses Sturridge a lot IMO.. It's still to early in the season to judge the team ..


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Mario is such a terrible signing for Liverpool. So doesn't fit into Rodgers' style of play. His movement is very poor and it's showed these last two games with the lack of clear cut chances they've created with him in for Sturridge and no Suarez. Add that on top of the fact that they still look like conceding every game and they don't look super strong. Both Utd and Liverpool are probably gonna concede a lot but I'm much more confident in Utd outscoring teams than Liverpool.*


Balotelli wasn't a bad signing, he was purchased for roughly £10 million less than what I'd place his market value at. To a certain extent he does for into Rodgers' style of play he's big, fast, tall and most importantly comfortable with the ball at his feet.

I doubt United will outscore Liverpool, as promising as their attack is on paper, there are still question marks over Rooney, Falcao and van Persie (all for different reasons however). There also seems to be a lack of pace up front, which is where Hernandez would have been good.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juve win, atletico lose :cheer


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

RugbyRat said:


> Balotelli wasn't a bad signing, he was purchased for roughly £10 million less than what I'd place his market value at. To a certain extent he does for into Rodgers' style of play he's big, fast, tall and most importantly comfortable with the ball at his feet.
> 
> I doubt United will outscore Liverpool, as promising as their attack is on paper, there are still question marks over Rooney, Falcao and van Persie (all for different reasons however). There also seems to be a lack of pace up front, which is where Hernandez would have been good.


*He doesn't move enough. Anyone who watched their last 2 games can see the issue that causes. Play him WITH Sturridge and it might be different but without Sturridge it doesn't work as has been proven 2 straight games against not all that great opposition. It doesn't matter how good his transfer value was if he can't get Liverpool top 4 again this season. 

Also lel @ a lack of pace up front still being used when we signed Di Maria and Falcao and have Januzaj in reserve. The pace is there now. *


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That was a shit performance. Scrap the 4-1-4-1 and go back to 4-3-2-1 Arsene. Drop Ramsey and Ozil as well. Wilshere has been carrying them so far.
Chez/Ospina
Chambers/Bellerin BFG Kos Gibbs
Arteta/Flamini/Diaby Wilshere
Rosicy/Cazorla
Sanchez Welbeck Oxo

That should be our starting XI next match.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rooney/RVP/Falcao vs Sturridge/Balo/Borini

I know who I'd be putting money on to score more goals

how did Atleti lose to Olympiakos? :lmao

Liverpool look pretty average apart from the game vs Tottenham tbh, Seabs is spot on about Coutinho too.

Ozil hasn't been very effective for Arsenal since what, December? and Arteta at DM :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> Rooney/RVP/Falcao vs Sturridge/Balo/Borini
> 
> I know who I'd be putting money on to score more goals
> 
> ...


Arteta at DM is not the issue. It's leaving him alone to fend for himself in the inane 4-1-4-1 that's the issue. Revert back to 4-2-3-1 and you'll see the best of him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs also said Costa wouldn't be as good outside of SIMEONE'S SYSYTEM :jordan4

I'm feeling more confident about Balotelli's chances already :Lenny


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I've been calling Coutinho shite for as long as I can remember.

Absolute Youtube of a player, pulls off a nutmeg every couple of games and that's it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Most of you all were banging on about the graveyard, including you, DA. So :loses all around.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That was JUST banter :shrug

:Lenny


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Played shit, got 3 points regardless. We did that a lot last season as well, but as long as we get the result thats what matters. 



Seabs said:


> *Mario is such a terrible signing for Liverpool. So doesn't fit into Rodgers' style of play. His movement is very poor and it's showed these last two games with the lack of clear cut chances they've created with him in for Sturridge and no Suarez. Add that on top of the fact that they still look like conceding every game and they don't look super strong. Both Utd and Liverpool are probably gonna concede a lot but I'm much more confident in Utd outscoring teams than Liverpool.*


United? OFFICIAL UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE & EUROPA LEAGUE THREAD son. koff with United :brodgers



Seabs said:


> *I laughed at Gerrard taking the penalty with Mario on the pitch. Was Lambert on as well? I know which of the 3 I'd feel less confident scoring.
> 
> Also garbage Coutinho performances aren't a recent thing by any means. He had many garbage performances last season. I'm surprised he doesn't get called out on them more by the media. When he's great he's great but it feels like he's edging more regularly towards the garbage side. Same can be said to a much higher degree for Ozil. Genuinely had to check the lineups 30 mins to see if he was playing. When even was the last time his performance had a positive impact on a game for Arsenal? And I mean like a real difference making performance not just a pretty decent one.*


Gerrard took the penalty against Spurs, were you laughing then when he scored? :hayden3


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Tevez finally scored in Europe again as well :hb


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure what the problem with Gerrard taking a penalty is. He has a great record, hits them hard, and hits them in the corner.

Performance was poor and disjointed. Coutinho is struggling badly, and really I would have liked to have seen Lallana play centrally instead. His creativity is being wasted a bit at the moment, although some match fitness would also help him out. There's a few teething problems at the moment with a lot of new players being bedded in, but it should be fine with time. We looked best against Spurs when Sturridge, Sterling and Henderson - all three familiar with one another - combined. The team looked disjointed on the weekend with all of the new players, and it did again here. I'd expect improvement.

I was never on board with the Balotelli signing, but I don't think his performances have been too bad. He was good against Spurs, poor on the weekend, and okay tonight. What frustrates me is we're relying on crossing a lot more with him up front alone, so hopefully the diamond comes back in even without Sturridge.

Major positives were Moreno and Manquillo. Moreno is just fantastic, and Manquillo looks a great prospect. I've seen differing things on what the clauses are as his loan, but I already hope we're able to secure him long-term. He's comfortably looking our best right back already.



Rockhead said:


> Hmmm a lot of starting XI's in here, but none are United. What's going on?
> 
> Joel's lineup is good, I'd probably give Cech a go because he might turn into a potato with headgear if he doesn't get some action. Main points are Costa, Fabregas, and Hazard should be rested. City > Schalke "03"


Top, top bantz m8.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lawls said:


> Tevez finally scored in Europe again as well :hb


Did you watch the game? I'll have to catch the highlights on you tube later. Can't believe Tevez scored twice in Europe on a night when Athletico of all teams conceded 3 goals in the same group. Madness!

Good luck to Roma tonight, 2 wins vs Moscow would put them in a good fighting position to get out of the group especially if City or Bayern can beat the other twice.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Looking forward to the rest of the undercard finishing tonight, and the MAIN EVENT starting tomorrow :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> how did Atleti lose to Olympiakos? :lmao


They thought that they came to Greece for a quick vacation...


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

ManCity to upset Bayern tonight.
Not even Lewandowski gonna help.
Dem Germans cannot win forever.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Would be nice to see a few players rested for today's game but it's more important to start the group stages strongly so it's not bad if a few key players start just to ensure a there's no repeat of something similar to the Basel game last season. Know Mou, he won't take chances. Hoping we kill the game off as early as the first half though, for the players to see out the game easily with the game against City in mind.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sonny Crockett said:


> ManCity to upset Bayern tonight.
> Not even Lewandowski gonna help.
> Dem Germans cannot win forever.


Location: Rosie Jones' Bedroom


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would it really be THAT much of an upset?

bayern have so many players out, and we've been pretty alright in germany. plus we're not that bad either

would take a draw, and secretly i reckon bayern would too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, I would probably take a draw for Bayern (a score draw b/c fuck watching a boring 90 min game).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Seabs also said Costa wouldn't be as good outside of SIMEONE'S SYSYTEM :jordan4
> 
> I'm feeling more confident about Balotelli's chances already :Lenny


*Pretty sure what I actually said was he wouldn't get them enough goals to be the difference between 1st and 2nd and that he wouldn't be the solution between them drawing and beating the West Ham's of the league who go to Stamford Bridge and park the bus. As of now neither has happened. Granted his start has been tremendous and surpassed anyone's expectations but it's still a small sample size of games. I'll admit I was wrong at the end of the season if I'm wrong.*


Rush said:


> Gerrard took the penalty against Spurs, were you laughing then when he scored? :hayden3


*Never said Gerrard was a bad penalty. Would you be more confident with Gerrard taking them or Mario? Or even Lambert?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

u/18's currently 2-0 up on bayern who are down to 10 after their keeper sent off for handling outside the box

pls copy neuer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/33929026-post10258.html :shrug

Plz still be my friend, Hewey



Seabs said:


> *Never said Gerrard was a bad penalty. Would you be more confident with Gerrard taking them or Mario? Or even Lambert?*


:agree:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*



One good season in a system that suits him perfectly unlike Chelsea's

Click to expand...

means Simeone built the attacking part of his team around Costa's and Chelsea won't. That didn't mean he couldn't fit into to Chelsea's team and score goals. All that it implies is that he wouldn't do as well as he did last season for Atletico which is yet to be determined. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

tbf to Seabs a lot of people are wrong when it comes to Chelsea. A lot of people here didn't BELIEVE about Chelsea beating Barca and Bayern in 2012 :homer2.

Even I was wrong when I initially thought Torres would do well at Chelsea :moyes8.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

It's so cute how Chelsea fans still get puffy about the cheapest and least deserved CL title ever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's so cute how Arsenal have 0.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Laser Rey said:


> It's so cute how Chelsea fans still get puffy about the cheapest and least deserved CL title ever.


Alright lid,

thoughts in regards to pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Courtois; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Filipe Luis; Matic, Fabregas; Ramires, Willian, Hazard; Drogba

Cech, Zouma, Azpilicueta, Mikel, Oscar, Remy, Diego Costa


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Corners from the 2012 Final: Bayern Munich 20. Chelsea 1. 

The win was an embarrassment for the sport, realized by pretty much everyone outside of Chelsea's mouth-breather fanbase.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Get in here please, chief.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Laser Rey said:


> Corners from the 2012 Final: Bayern Munich 20. Chelsea 1.
> 
> The win was an embarrassment for the sport, realized by pretty much everyone outside of Chelsea's mouth-breather fanbase.


Champions League trophies: Chelsea 1. Arsenal 0.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer - Alonso, Benatia, Lewandowski, Rafinha, Boateng, Bernat, Götze, Lahm (C), Müller, Alaba



.....




















this is INSANE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Laser Rey said:


> It's so cute how Chelsea fans still get puffy about the cheapest and least deserved CL title ever.


If Arsenal won in that manner, you'd be puffy too, son. Don't act like it would be any different. I'd rather park a bus than get embarrassed like yesterday v Dortmund anyways. 

Good lineup, would have preferred Remy up top, but at least Costa is rested. Also would have liked Cesc rested, hopefully he gets subbed off an hour in (if things go well). Good that Luis is getting his first start.

So pumped. :mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Roma killing it. That's Serie A 5-0 vs random bums CL opposition. Back on the rise baby.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Muller :maury


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Why no Robbery? Are they both injured or something?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I nomiate Laser Rey for the pineapple pizza bucket challenge :lelbron


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Brahimi appears to be yet another pearl from Porto after Falcao, Hulk and James Rodriguez. Wouldn't surprise me to see him in Old Trafford next year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cesc got a goal instead of a yellow :maury



Henry Hill said:


> Why no Robbery? Are they both injured or something?


Basically. Robben might make an appearance.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Goku said:


> Cesc got a goal instead of a yellow :maury
> 
> 
> 
> Basically. Robben might make an appearance.


Cool. Also please tell me I didn't see the world's best full back playing in midfield again on the team sheet?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Stunning winner.

Pretty sure Pep's fly has been undone for the entire 2nd half. Somebody get word to him.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Cahill has been poor this season so far.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like it'll be up to Liverpool to carry England's hopes in the CL this year











Rockhead said:


> Hopefully City LOSE tomorrow, and Chelsea have the strongest performance. Let's face it, if anyone is bailing out England in this tournament, its us (again) :hendo.


:Lenny


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well, we didn't deserve that first goal because it was a clear foul, but we didn't have to pity Schalke by blowing all those chances after.

Oh yeah; Drogba is done and shouldn't be playing for us, just like most were saying in the summer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Great finish to the match (for Bayern fans).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jobber matches over, main event is getting closer :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

alright, alright things going great
only 11 days of service left, olympiacos won, bayern WON [HAHA KIZ SUK MEINE DICK], bernat was boss too


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512341741887062016


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512338361424822272


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Alonso was top class too.

Ahmed Musa, the Nigerian Messi scored, I hear.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Xabi was masterful :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Jobber matches over, main event is getting closer :mark:


The main event is the Europa League? :ti :ti :ti 

Ok buddy..


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

If it isn't the main event, then why is it on last?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

5pm kickoff :Jordan


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> If it isn't the main event, then why is it on last?


So the main event of last weeks Premier League was Hull vs West Ham??

:ti

Europa League is a jobber league with jobber teams who couldn't finish on the top of their league...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

That Gervinho lad looks decent, Arsene should look at getting him. Is it to time for everyone to hop on the Roma HYPE TRAIN Railways yet?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Also, Mourinho better start playing Luis. He played well tonight and there is no sense in keeping a £16m 29 y/o on the bench. Mourinho needs to stop living in the past with some of his decisions.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

JamesK said:


> So the main event of last weeks Premier League was Hull vs West Ham??
> 
> :ti
> 
> Europa League is a jobber league with jobber teams who couldn't finish on the top of their league...


Champions League has teams who don't finish top of their leagues.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Goatba will goat as usual don't worry.
Remove Drogba and the team is full of fucktards character-wise


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Champions League has teams who don't finish top of their leagues.


Champions league has teams who get into via their domestic cup despite the fact they finished last in the league? 

Huh who knew...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's also better football-wise without him. And don't speak about Drogba as if you know more about him because he spent a year and a half at your club.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

JamesK said:


> Champions league has teams who get into via their domestic cup despite the fact they finished last in the league?
> 
> Huh who knew...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

JamesK said:


> Champions league has teams who get into via their domestic cup despite the fact they finished last in the league?
> 
> Huh who knew...


What are you even talking about? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*City just don't look all that good going forward without Aguero. Silva is great but games can pass him by, same with Nasri but much more often. Navas and Dzeko are pretty eh starters. Really they're relying on one of Aguero, Silva or Yaya being a game winner most of the time and really only Aguero does that with great regularity. *


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> What are you even talking about? :lmao :lmao :lmao


You support Everton i didn't expect from you to understand sarcasm..


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

JamesK said:


> You support Everton i didn't expect from you to understand sarcasm..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512351401934983168


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can we ban Marty from posting these fucking vines plz?

He's making my laptop slower than Gareth Barry


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like Liverpool have the most points out of the English clubs so far. :hendo2 someone pls take this post seriously


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Can we ban Marty from posting these fucking vines plz?
> 
> He's making my laptop slower than Gareth Barry




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512362563506425856


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Looks like it'll be up to Liverpool to carry England's hopes in the CL this year


We gonna smash Hala Madrid.

:brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another european game, another blatantly wrong decision that goes against us, or that we don't get

same old


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree that Luis should be played more often. He was really good today, I think he looked better going forward than I've ever seen Azpi (going forward). Azpi is probably the better defender. 

Drogba should have scored from two chances. He is pretty much done, and should only come off the bench and see out games. Remy looked good coming off the bench, he should have started. Not the worst result, we will still get out of this group. A draw is fair, especially when the focus should be City on Sunday.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Joel said:


> It's also better football-wise without him. And don't speak about Drogba as if you know more about him because he spent a year and a half at your club.


Don't be a prick.
I've been always fan of him so I may be biased.
What Drogba would offer to the team was pretty much known. Then blame fucking idiot Mourinhoe for signing him. 
I still think that he is fine. Maybe not on Chelsea level, but fine.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh my, you called a moderator a prick. Oh my.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> I agree that Luis should be played more often. He was really good today, I think he looked better going forward than I've ever seen Azpi (going forward). Azpi is probably the better defender.
> 
> Drogba should have scored from two chances. He is pretty much done, and should only come off the bench and see out games. Remy looked good coming off the bench, he should have started. Not the worst result, we will still get out of this group. A draw is fair, especially when the focus should be City on Sunday.


Azpi is probably the best one on one defender in the EPL at the moment but Luis will always be better going forward. He's not bad defensively too. I've watched him at Atletico a few times and he was good. I think Mou just wants to start the season strongly with the same back four as last season because they are used to playing together. I'm confident Luis will come into the starting eleven pretty soon.

Drogba was wasteful. Even though it was expected from a 36 year old having his first start of the season after being out injured but wasteful nonetheless. His hold up play was poor and couldn't bring the other players into play. Mou looked like he wanted a win so bad. Why he started with Drog then is beyond me. At least he should have subbed him off early.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*THIS IS DER EUROPA LEAGUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

THESE ARE THE 5TH AND 6TH BEST TEAMSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

A DECENT SIZED GATHERINGGGGGGG

A SOUND SPORTING EVENTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

THEY ARE SOUNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

THEY ARE SCOUSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

DER EUROPA LEAGUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Drogba's last touch in a Chelsea shirt should have been the penalty vs Bayern Munich. That was just the perfect way to leave his legacy.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Drogba's last touch in a Chelsea shirt should have been the penalty vs Bayern Munich. That was just the perfect way to leave his legacy.


Yeah, right, and I agree. However, I'm not too fussed about him playing for us right now. Besides the primary reason for him coming back isn't to play week in week out. It's more of a locker room leader type role. He'll probably retire at the end of the season anyway. Maybe he just wants to retire in a Chelsea shirt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

only English team on 3 points?







(idc that we almost fucked it against those bulgarian cunts)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mates just bought my ticket for the Wolfsburg game, cannot wait to get to Goodison under the lights. 

Come on Everton, these are shit etc etc.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree. These _are_ shit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

On my way home from Goodison. 

We're pyar boss. 

Everton aren't we?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*English team scoffing up a team from such a supposedly great league. Again. The irony being that most of the same people will laugh at Spain's supposed lack of good sides.*


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Heard Howard played pretty damn good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Meh. He made a lot of saves that he would have got slated for not making. But STATS.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *English team scoffing up a team from such a supposedly great league. Again. The irony being that most of the same people will laugh at Spain's supposed lack of good sides.*


That doesn't really work, because Bundesliga won 2-1 on the h2h this week with BVB taking Arsenal to the cleaners. 

And whoever says Spain has a lack of good sides needs to understand football. Their European record recently speaks for it's self.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *English team scoffing up a team from such a supposedly great league. Again. The irony being that most of the same people will laugh at Spain's supposed lack of good sides.*


Arsenal tho

Manchester City tho

Chelsea tho


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Howard made saves you'd expect him to save, but he saved them which is all you can ask for.

Came out for crosses constantly and caught the very large majority if I recall, don't remember him punching any away.

He also set a new record for saves in a Europa League match.

USA USA USA USA USA

EDIT: Special mention goes to Eto'o, he was class when he came on. Really shows up Rom's weaknesses with his hold up play and linking up, that through ball to Super Kev to slot the 4th was proper :nice

Hopefully Rom takes in everything Eto'o does on the pitch and the training ground. Perfect pair to lead the line for us.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512726800154112000
Just seen a 5 minute highlight then, Howard's save from the free kick and then his save from the Belgium kid was pure :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bayern & Dortmund are great. The rest are gash which is my point. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's certainly a curious case. The likes of Schalke, Leverkusen, Wolfsburg, Gladbach etc. generally give Bayern and Dortmund a tough time when they play them domestically.

If you've seen the BuLi this season, you'd probably agree that Leverkusen has easily been the best team in the opening 3 matches.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Bayern & Dortmund are great. The rest are gash which is my point. *


Schalke took a point off Chelsea at the bridge.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

w/o employing defensive tactics, you could add.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Wanted City to win tbf. 

Happy Chelsea didnt win.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Schalke, Leverkusen and Wolfsbug on their day are good sides, but they don't have the depth in quality or consistency that Bayern and Dortmund have


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Also, the Everton game was a lot closer than 4-1 suggests. Howard had a good game, and the penalty was outside the area


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Baines would have slotted the free kick anyway. NEA

Wolfsburg only really dominated when we went 3-0 up and started cruising and set up for the counter attack.

Also, 55% of their shots were random hit and hopers from outside the box.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Baines would have slotted the free kick anyway. NEA
> 
> Wolfsburg only really dominated when we went 3-0 up and started cruising and set up for the counter attack.
> 
> Also, 55% of their shots were random hit and hopers from outside the box.


I am not saying Everton didn't deserve the win because they did. It's just that it was closer than the 4-1 scoreline suggests.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Schalke took a point off Chelsea at the bridge.


Because Chelsea thought it'd be funny to waste clear cut chances. Schalke are a bollocks team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Because Chelsea thought it'd be funny to waste clear cut chances. Schalke are a bollocks team.


That goal you scored tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Was a foul no doubt. Irrespective of that; Schalke are a bollocks team.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Moyes raped Leverkusen. Moyes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

And he raped LvG


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leverkusen seem to be really weird in european competition. it's almost like they get stage fright. watched them so far in the bundi and they're a seriously impressive outfit, but if monaco were a bundi team they would've beat them 4-0. they wasted so many easy chances that they would usually have scored.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok if the prem is so good how come their teams except Chelsea have done nothing in Europe for years?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Ok if the prem is so good how come their teams except Chelsea have done nothing in Europe for years?


EDIT - I was being silly

And a mix of United losing Ferguson, City being new to Europe, Liverpool being in recovery and Spurs being generally shit.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I will admit that barring Bayern & BVB, the Prem is probably stronger than the Bundesliga, but saying all their teams outside them 2 are shit is just plain ignorant. 

IMO, Spain has the strongest sides overall


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Do you think BVB is stronger than every Prem club, nazac?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Do you think BVB is stronger than every Prem club, nazac?


I would say imo they are on par with Chelsea & City (who i believe are the best Prem teams) but we'll get a better indication as the season goes on. Chelsea look very strong atm with the Diego Costa and Fabregas signings looking brilliant. Both sides are better on paper, but football isn't played on paper.

Dortmund have done pretty good in the UCL in the past 2 seasons. Final in 2013, and could have made the semi finals or even further last season if not for Miki's terrible finishing, but their Bundesliga form has dipped in those 2 seasons. City however have done the opposite.

BTW, Dortmund vs Chelsea would be a great tie, so i am hoping we see it this season


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sorry I must have missed all these German teams outside of Bayern and Dortmund who have proved themselves to be so good in Europe recently.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Sorry I must have missed all these German teams outside of Bayern and Dortmund who have proved themselves to be so good in Europe recently.*


Leverkusen and Schalke have both made it to the round of 16 which isn't bad. Schalke made the semis one year, whilst finishing 14th in the league that year.

Leverkusen are a weird case like Kiz said. They have the potential to do really well in Europe because they are a good team, but seem to bottle it big time.

Schalke are very inconsistent. On their day they can be very good, but they can also have big off days and get embarrassed by the likes of Gladbach

You also got to consider that the Bundesliga sides don't have anywhere near the finances that Prem sides for example have. You have to earn your money in Germany rather than have a rich foreign owner take over.

But like i said, i believe Spain has the strongest sides


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Do you think BVB is stronger than every Prem club, nazac?


on par w/ chelsea and better than everyone else, yeah.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I like how after 4 games Chelsea is better than the actual champions...


----------



## cristianoronaldo7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ludogorets was so close to win against Liverpool.. IMO, this should be a win for Ludogorets..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can't argue with that sound logic penaldo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

now say it again in spanish.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Penaldo must have been so wrapped up in the win over Basel. A week late with that response, chief.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain is clearly the strongest, 7 teams in Europe last year and only Sociedad went out to a non Spanish side. Couple of years back 5 of the 8 semi finalists were Spanish in the CL/EL. 3 CL wins since 2009, Barca 7 semi finals in a row before last season when they went out to a Spanish team, Madrid on 4 atm and the current champs having beaten another Spanish team in the final. Sevilla won the EL last season as well, even Betis who finished bottom in the league looked decent in Europe before Sevilla put them out. As for the CL, almost certain it will be a Spanish team or Bayern winning it again this year as they have consistently proven to be the best.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Can't see anyone outside of Bayern, Barca and Chelsea winning. Chelsea mainly because of Jose's big match record. Real are a mess right now and they'd need to spend in January to retain or even have a shot at beating Barca to La Liga either. The rest of the English teams aren't good enough to win it. Dortmund and Atletico are a fair outside shot but it would take something for either to make another Final. Barca & Bayern are pretty comfortably the two best teams right now so naturally they're the Final I want personally. *


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, at the moment, it's between Bayern, Barca, and Chelsea. Have a feeling City will do well. Madrid will go out the first instance they meet a quality opposition. This team looks stellar, but has no balance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah was gonna say that I cannot see Madrid winning. Their balance is laughable. I'm not sure Carlo is the type of guy to defy his superiors and take out James to play Khedira thus giving the side some balance.

I don't think Chelsea can win it. Premier League is the priority this season. We don't have the squad depth to challenge on both fronts, due to us hardly having any homegrown players.


----------



## cristianoronaldo7 (Sep 22, 2014)

lol when you call him Penaldo you think you are original? Some fans of Messi in this section or what? Lel


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Khedira
Modric - Kroos
Bale - Benz - Ronaldo​Looks a lot more balanced. Khedira isn't an outright DM, but he's comfortable there and is the most "defensive" of the Madrid CMs. I like how they're ruining Modric by forcing him to be a make-shift DM.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

cristianoronaldo7 said:


> lol when you call him Penaldo you think you are original? Some fans of Messi in this section or what? Lel


Now you speak in third person? The nerve. Please return your Ballon D'Or.

We should be going deep in the Champions League again. Hopefully like the semis or something (at the very least). Feel we will go farther than the other English teams. Have a relatively easy group so that may help. I'd rather win the league than Champions League this season. Its been too long, and we have our best squad in years. League is hopefully the title that receives the biggest focus.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Dortmund are a very strong outside bet especially if that first 11 can all stay healthy. Key injuries is what cost them the tie against Madrid last season. I think Lewandowski is a top 10 player however so that could prove to be a hammer blow. 4 goals in a Champions League semi-final is majestic.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Be interesting to see if Sturridge plays any part in the Basel game Wednesday night. It's vital we get something from there if we want to advance since I don't have the highest of expectations for the Madrid games


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Daily Record: Kris Commons may not make Celtic vs Dinamo Zagreb because he has an arse injury.

Literally butthurt, then.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

We're going to make it to the semis of the CL. Yes.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Razor King said:


> We're going to make it to the semis of the CL. Yes.


Keep the confidence up (Y).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516893555479298048


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Costa to start vs Sporting tonight

http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/09/newsflash--diego-costa-to-start.html

I'd rather Remy tbh, we should be able to win this without Costa and save him for Arsenal at the weekend.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hopefully only plays a half at most. Need him for Arsenal


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Zen said:


> Hopefully only plays a half at most. Need him for Arsenal


no you don't, you still gonna destroy us. Unless wenger stops being mourinho's bitch!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

moureen's favourite thing to do is to run players into the ground tho


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Curry said:


> Costa to start vs Sporting tonight
> 
> http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/09/newsflash--diego-costa-to-start.html
> 
> I'd rather Remy tbh, we should be able to win this without Costa and save him for Arsenal at the weekend.


*Joel said that before the Schalke game and look how that turned out :hayden3

You can't afford to drop more points in this group at this stage. 1-2 points from games vs Schalke and Sporting would put you in a dangerous position. *


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Joel said that before the Schalke game and look how that turned out :hayden3
> 
> You can't afford to drop more points in this group at this stage. 1-2 points from games vs Schalke and Sporting would put you in a dangerous position. *


That was because Drogba played and was awful. Remy would be much more useful. A full strengh (minus Costa) Chelsea should still be able to beat Sporting and if we're still not ahead after ~60 minutes then Costa can come on as our saviour.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG I HATE U LIONEL MESSI


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

TOTTI!

What a specimen


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

If Gervinho hadn't coated his boots in Utterly Butterly before the game Roma would be home and hosed already.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Verratti :mark: :mark: :mark: the green eyed stronzzo


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gervinho is in Arsenal mode.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

:ass










































































































:ass


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we really are just proper shocking in the champions league. no idea why, or how, but we are.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was pure last season finishing. Bring that on Sunday and Wenger celebrates his first win over Mourinho. Thankfully, we got the much needed win and the other teams dropped points again.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kompany outstanding again...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not even mad. the fans who paid to see that rubbish should be mad.

no wonder fans aren't turning up. a shitload of money to watch that. we can't play the champions league, and for the club that will be frustrating as hell. we're so defensively open, we're not ruthless with our chances, we pass so much. it's ridiculous. get the ball down there, and instead of taking little flicks and backheels, shoot. test the reserve keeper.

to face 2 teams riddled with injury and come away with an incredibly uninspiring point is ridiculous. maybe playing in the europa league and having a deep run in a european competition is what we need, instead of fumbling and failing in the cl over and over again. the club as a whole isn't ready for the champions league yet.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Think it's now offical Totti is the Italian goat. I don't know what to make of Gervinho sometimes he's awesome and sometimes he's god awful...there's no in between. Rudi Garcia is defo up there with the best managers in the world


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

David Luiz Pastore and Marquinos were fukkin awesome tonight, cavani was meh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Apparently Barca's defense has improved

Doesn't look like it :lenny5


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Great result for Roma. 

We were better than City in the first half and the team looks solid defensively and Totti the GOAT with that amazing goal. I'm not surprised about Gervinho that's just normal on him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Apparently Barca's defense has improved
> 
> Doesn't look like it :lenny5


Almost impossible to judge that yet as pretty much every team they've faced this season has sat in their own box for 90 minutes, watching their games has been an absolute chore. That's more of a reason for no goals conceded (prior to tonight) than a better defense.



kingfunkel said:


> Think it's now offical Totti is the Italian goat. I don't know what to make of Gervinho sometimes he's awesome and sometimes he's god awful...there's no in between. Rudi Garcia is defo up there with the best managers in the world


Being a great player for a long period doesn't make you a GOAT, at no point in Totti's career has he been a top 15 player in the world. Absolutely nowhere near someone like Paolo Maldini if we're talking great Italians, another player there who had the longevity but also spent most of his career as the worlds best defender.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Always preferred Del Piero to Totti.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> Always preferred Del Piero to Totti.


Same, better player. Vieri as well.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Greatest Italian Player Of All Time has already been discussed and agreed upon in this thread that I made right here

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/32202466-post30.html

:Lenny


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That final list is bollocks Denis. At least 4 or 5 names who should be above Totti.

With Totti it's merely a longevity thing. He's obviously good but there's a fair few better Italians.

On second glance I've got at least 8 that are, potentially 10.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Totti above Del Piero, Pirlo, Buffon, Nesta, Baresi, Cannavaro, Rossi, Vieri and Zoff, and tied with Roberto Baggio :lmao

These are some of the greatest players in history.

I'm sure if you polled the same people who voted on that for best Prem player they would have Giggs in first.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Totti though :durant3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seb just named the 10 I had in mind.

EDIT: spot on with that Giggs comment too. Both good-great players but there's a fair few better.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> Being a great player for a long period doesn't make you a GOAT, at no point in Totti's career has he been a top 15 player in the world. Absolutely nowhere near someone like Paolo Maldini if we're talking great Italians, another player there who had the longevity but also spent most of his career as the worlds best defender.


Totti was the best player in the world between the years 01-03. Yet because playing for roma isn't as fashionable as playing for Real Madrid he never won it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't blame me, brothers :shrug

The people have spoken


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Totti was the best player in the world between the years 01-03. Yet because playing for roma isn't as fashionable as playing for Real Madrid he never won it.


Not even close to players like Zidane and Figo over that period. Plenty of other players like Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Nedved, Oliver Kahn, Vieri, Owen, Shevchenko who stood out more over that period.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Del Piero was pretty special for two years before he got injured, but after that I don't think he was world class. There's a reason why Juve and Italy never achieved anything in the European/World competitions with him. Totti has been better for a longer period time that Del Piero, but Del Piero had the highest peak of the two.

I also think Cannavaro is severely overrated. Severely. That's another discussion for another day though.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> Not even close to players like Zidane and Figo over that period.



Zidane was average in 01-02 and hadn't settled at Madrid fully at the time. Ronaldo was piss poor 02 but the world cup won him WPOTY award. Figo was sensation in 01 but Totti was on another level that year.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rivaldo & Ronaldinho were also better at some point during that period. Bergkamp, Henry would likely have been better too. Let's not forget Ronaldo and his one knee too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah I forget about Bergkamp and Henry. Vieira as well, could maybe even throw in Beckham, he was genuinely world class during that period.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Totti is sex though, what a guy.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Van Nistelrooy was also scoring for fun at that point too. Scored around 25 goals in Europe in 2 seasons. Which is ridiculous.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Only 3 people should have competed for the awards and they were Totti, Valeron and Henry but fifa. I'd say Ronaldinho wasn't at that level till after 03.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Totti's stats from 01-03 are the worst in almost his entire career. Did get a couple of goals each year in Europe though, which is a standout for him considering his overall record/performances outside of Serie A. Not saying he was bad but they clearly don't back up that being the peak of his career.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Valeron shouldn't be near any World awards.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

A few of us did lists for that a while ago, not hard to find mine as I don't post a lot:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36702410-post3032.html

Valeron was a fucking phenomenal player in his peak. Massively underrated. Played on for way too long though.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> Totti's stats from 01-03 are the worst in almost his entire career. Did get a couple of goals each year in Europe though, which is a standout for him considering his overall record/performances outside of Serie A.


Stats can be deceiving. The more I think about it you could argue for 00 too. During those years he wasn't an out and out striker he played CAM, he played winger mostly.

01 - Totti, Valeron, Figo
02 - totti, Henry, Valeron
03 - totti, henry, Zidane

@vader - Valeron was monsterous and lighting up la liga through 01-02. Was the best Spanish player and was just magical. Basically Iniesta.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Totti as World Player of the Year for 3 years on the spin...

2000 is the hardest year to choose because of just how unreal Figo and Zidane were, particularly at Euro 2000. Figo literally tore apart a very tough group, I've never seen anything like it since from any footballer - and Zidane played some of the best football of his whole career in the latter stages of that tournament.

I'd easily rate Valeron over Totti, btw. Wouldn't have him too far behind someone like Pirlo.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not trying to say Valeron is bad btw, I'd have him around Totti's level. I just think there's always been a fair few better.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> Totti as World Player of the Year for 3 years on the spin...
> 
> 2000 is the hardest year to choose because of just how unreal Figo and Zidane were, particularly at Euro 2000. Figo literally tore apart a very tough group, I've never seen anything like it since from any footballer - and Zidane played some of the best football of his whole career in the latter stages of that tournament.
> 
> I'd easily rate Valeron over Totti, btw. Wouldn't have him too far behind someone like Pirlo.


He was that good, I always wonder what he would of looked like around top notch players. 

Zidane is hit and miss for me. When he was good he was a so elegant and sexy but I always saw him as so inconsistent but his good games overshadowed his poor ones.

Valeron 99-02 was better than anything Pirlo has ever done. He played Zidane and real madrid off the park to the extent the Madrid fans applauded him off the pitch. Hasselbaink says he was the best he played with and he played with the likes of Zola/Bergkamp/Kluivert etc


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Zidane says Scholes is the best he's played against.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> Zidane says Scholes is the best he's played against.


Maybe he has selective memory. He even got schooled when they played Valencia by Aimar. He made Zidane look like Djemba-djemba. Zidane always showed up for big games but went missing against smaller clubs. It's why he'd not make my top 20 list. I didn't really rate Scholes until around 08. Don't know why maybe I just never appreciated him till his later days


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Zidane wouldn't be in your top 20? Who would? I'd actually want to see this list.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

1. Garrincha 7. Di Stefano 13. Zico 19. Best
2. Maradona 8. Matthews 14. Puskas 20. Kempes
3. Messi 9. Pele 15.matthaus
4. Eusebio 10. Basten 16. Socrates
5. Beckenbauer 11. Ronaldo (real) 17. Platini
6. Cryuff 12. Gullit 18. C. Ronaldo


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can I ask why you'd rank people that you haven't seen, barring the odd YouTube video? It's not really a criticism but I've always felt like it's not really my own opinion if I'm listing someone purely off stats and second hand information.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Valeron was a great technical player, but he wasn't a top athlete and never won anything. To even compare him to Pirlo is pretty absurd.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

how is it absurd to compare him to Pirlo? Valeron was absolute quality, at his peak just as good


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Patricio was fucking immense but we fucking wasted so many chances Costa and Schürrle should defiantly have scored.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Zen said:


> Patricio was fucking immense but we fucking wasted so many chances Costa and Schürrle should defiantly have scored.


I would say missing is more defiant. They're playing by their own rules.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kingfunkel said:


> 1. Garrincha 7. Di Stefano 13. Zico 19. Best
> 2. Maradona 8. Matthews 14. Puskas 20. Kempes
> 3. Messi 9. Pele 15.matthaus
> 4. Eusebio 10. Basten 16. Socrates
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA.


LOL City once again bombing it in europe.
2 ez for bayern to top this group it seems.
FRANCESCO TOTTI, WHAT A PLAYER.

I AM FREE FROM ARMY NOW, TIME TO FUCK BITCHES AND GET MONEY.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Bayern beat Roma, or even a draw considering it's the OS, City are back in (assuming they don't lose to CSKA but that's very possible since the next leg is away from home). Now, if Roma beat Bayern, agh...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Looks like we're sending a strong team to the war zone which is surprising considering who we're playing on Sunday.

McCarthy & Coleman have apparently not travelled so hopefully they're fit for Sunday.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, winner of the Europa League gets into the ChampionsLeague next season, so it will be worth giving it a go.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Totti/Giggs comparison is a pretty good shout, and not just because they both played for the same club at a high level for so long. Giggs was more (or "even more," maybe) consistent and had a better peak, though. 

I love Totti and he's one of my favourite Serie A players ever, and I'd say he's absolute been a top 15 player in the world at one point or another, but I wouldn't go as far as saying he was actually the best at any of those points. Maybe the best Italian player (although I say that without really thinking about it), but not best footballer in the world.

His peak was what, 99-03? With that run in 06/07 where he won the golden shoe being a great "second wind" kind of season (though he wasn't the best player in the world in 06/07 and I don't think anybody is arguing he was)?

I'm not sure he was better than Mendieta from 99-01 (in fact I'm pretty confident he wasn't) and he wasn't better than Ballack in 02. Are people arguing Mendieta and Ballack as serious POTY candidates? I mean, maybe they should be, idk, but they're not. He wasn't better than Henry in 03 (who should've won that shit in 03 and 04 and it's a bastarding injustice that he never). Wasn't better than quite a few players that year. Every year after that his case lessens. So on and so on.

Career v career I might take Totti over Del Piero. Maybe. Consistency at a top level probably gets made too much of a lot of the time, but it's still important and pretty indicative of how good a player is/was. I mean, it's not like you can argue with a straight face that Phil Neville is all time level because he played for Man United for a decade and spent 18 years in the Premiership (with eight years after United at another very good side), but you do get guys like Paolo Maldini, Ryan Giggs and Paul Scholes (and even guys like Tony Adams and Gary Neville) who played a huge role in one of the best teams in Europe for 18/19+ years and obviously did so for a reason. I'll be fucked if someone tells me I'm only saying Paul Scholes is one of the best midfielders I've ever seen or Maldini is the best defender I've ever seen because I'm putting too much stock in consistency. I don't think Totti is at the same level as Maldini or Scholes or Tony Hibbert, but more than just "consistent" he's been awfully good for an awfully long time. 

We should do a GOAT player poll or some nonsense. But none of this horseshit where we pick players based on Sky Sports archive shows. I mean, I've seen enough footage of Maradona and Pele and Di Stefano to know that they're clearly very good shouts for best player of all time in some capacity, but I'mma vote Batistuta and Gazza and Henk and Tom Boyd ahead of them because I've actually been alive to see them every week.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Will be happy with a point away to atletico


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOD of CUNT said:


> We should do a GOAT player poll or some nonsense. But none of this horseshit where we pick players based on Sky Sports archive shows. I mean, I've seen enough footage of Maradona and Pele and Di Stefano to know that they're clearly very good shouts for best player of all time in some capacity, but I'mma vote Batistuta and Gazza and Henk and Tom Boyd ahead of them because I've actually been alive to see them every week.


Football didn't exist before 1992, so that shouldn't be a problem remierleague

Messi will win easily. I suggest we make a Most Handsomest poll

:xabi3


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Maybe he has selective memory. He even got schooled when they played Valencia by Aimar. He made Zidane look like Djemba-djemba.* Zidane always showed up for big games but went missing against smaller clubs.* It's why he'd not make my top 20 list. I didn't really rate Scholes until around 08. Don't know why maybe I just never appreciated him till his later days


Much preferable than the opposite scenario. I'll take World Cup and European Championships >>> 10 domestic titles any day of the week 

I don't know how you can rate Messi so far ahead of Ronaldo either. There is not much separating their legacies anymore at club or international level.



> Ronaldo was piss poor 02 but the world cup won him WPOTY award.


Oh you mean that year when he had one of the greatest world cup campaigns of all time and scored two goals in the final. Who gives a rats ass what he did for the rest of the year. World cup >>> everything else.



> There's a reason why *Juve* and Italy never achieved anything in the European/World competitions with him.


Italy, you have a good point. But Del Piero's Juve went to three straight CL finals from 96-98. The last club I think to do so.

I mean they had a really deep team back then but in the 97/98 campaign he was absolutely immense and at the peak of his powers.



> Ballack as serious POTY candidates?


Easily. Ballack was simply incredible in 2002. If player of the year is based on how a player played that year then yes the likes of Ballack and Elber should have been shortlisted even if their overall careers don't add up to some of the other winners. If you look at some of the past winners (especially in the 90's) you get a brilliant spread of class from a variety of different positions and nationalities and it didn't seem to matter how glamorous your game was either. People voted based on play, not t-shirt sales:

90: Matthaus 
91: Jean-Pierre Papin
92: Van Basten
93: Baggio
94: Stoichkov
95: Weah
96: Sammer
97: Ronaldo
98: Zidane
99: Rivaldo
00: Figo
01: Owen 

11 different winners over an 11 year span before Ronaldo won his second. The award was proper back then.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

How convenient for people to ignore that the only time Totti and Roma won the Serie A was when the GOAT himself carried Roma to the title. You know who I'm talking about.

That may change this season though.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> How convenient for people to ignore that the only time Totti and Roma won the Serie A was when the GOAT himself carried Roma to the title. You know who I'm talking about.
> 
> That may change this season though.


Batistuta was amazing. His goal ratio for Argentina is unreal and that was when every other game wasn't a friendly too.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Batistuta was amazing. His goal ratio for Argentina is unreal and that was when every other game wasn't a friendly too.


+ the only last great Argentinean to have won something meaningful with Argentina. Won the Copa twice and the Confeds Cup too.

Messi could be the next one in Copa 2015.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice to see Luiz not be a calamity at the back. Cavani potatoed at times or I think Barca could have lost by more. They were bad at set pieces, especially the second goal where Rakitic was the closest man to Veratti and had his back to him. Alves crossing all the time with no height in the box is fairly ineffective, and will play into the opposing defenders. Neymar was fairly anonymous (goal aside). Barca will still get out of the group with PSG.

Our game was unnecessarily nervy in the second half. So many good chances wasted. I don't think Schurrle should start games. The last two times he started he's been so wasteful. Oscar and Schurrle both should have killed the game. A win is good though, but a first team Chelsea should be doing a lot better. I expect to turn up against Arsenal this weekend, would be awful not to win.

City just aren't ready to go anywhere in the Champions League. They might be in trouble with another Bayern game, and an away game in Italy coming up.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> Del Piero was pretty special for two years before he got injured, but after that I don't think he was world class. There's a reason why Juve and Italy never achieved anything in the European/World competitions with him. Totti has been better for a longer period time that Del Piero, but Del Piero had the highest peak of the two.
> 
> I also think Cannavaro is severely overrated. Severely. That's another discussion for another day though.


Del Piero was still class after the injury. Had a horrible season and a half then got his shit together. He's played in 4 CL finals so I'm not sure how you can say Juve never achieved anything with him, and after the Calciopoli scandal he absolutely carried the club on his back. Not exactly fair to judge him based on what Juve achieved in Europe during those years since they weren't in Europe and when they finally got back there the squad was still relatively awful. He also has a World Cup winner's medal, although I'll admit he wasn't a key player in that team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

My comment about Del Piero not leading Italy and Juve far in the big competitions was Del Piero post injury. I already admitted that he was pretty special before it. And perhaps still great after it, but not anywhere the same, which is a great shame.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> My comment about Del Piero not leading Italy and Juve far in the big competitions was Del Piero post injury. I already admitted that he was pretty special before it. And perhaps still great after it, but not anywhere the same, which is a great shame.


Yeah but the 2003 CL final was post-injury. As was the World Cup win. And even after the World Cup and relegation he came back and was the top scorer in the league, equaling his previous best league tally. He never got back to the level of being one of the best players in the world but he was still world class imo. For a few seasons after Calciopoli (when we had fools like Ranieri and Zaccheroni) he was literally the only reason we were able to win games.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ut

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE TIME

Mignolet, Manquillo, Skrtel, Lovren, Enrique, Gerrard, Hendo, Coutinho, Markovic, Sterling, Balotelli


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

lolchampionsleague

Everton have sold 475 of the 500 allocated tickets in Krasnodar for tomorrow which is p. great considering the circumstances.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The town of Krasnodar will have 25 extra car stereos on Friday morning than what was expected then


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I can't wait until you come to Liverpool so I can mug you.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Already been and gone :lenny5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Saint Dick said:


> Yeah but the 2003 CL final was post-injury. As was the World Cup win. And even after the World Cup and relegation he came back and was the top scorer in the league, equaling his previous best league tally. He never got back to the level of being one of the best players in the world but he was still world class imo. For a few seasons after Calciopoli (when we had fools like Ranieri and Zaccheroni) he was literally the only reason we were able to win games.


2003 run was all about the GOAT Czech, brother. By 2006, he was just Totti's sub in the Italian national team. So I just don't think he was the main driving force in those two runs. 

I'm more speaking about the World and European tournaments, but he was still fantastic domestically, yes. But if we're basing it on that, then Totti has to be ahead of Del Piero. He's the second highest goalscorer in Serie A, won the European golden boot in 06-07. Domestically he's been a phenom. It hasn't just been about racking up appearances like Giggs. Totti has been delivering in the goals column and he isn't even a true striker. He was also the first player in the latest era to really play the false 9 in Spalletti's system, which was a joy to watch.

It used to annoy me when people like Souness would turn up on a CL highlight show and say how he is just a luxury player. I know for sure him and people who follow that mindset haven't really watched Roma/Serie A.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> 2003 run was all about the GOAT Czech, brother


This is the truth. Juve was Nedved's team by that point. I respect what you're saying Joel about post-injury Del Piero. He still had a magician's touch but he had lost a step or two that made him one of the elite.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

look what happens with DONNY W3LB3CK plays in a central role


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Most of us here could score a few against Galatasaray.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Could Falca0?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> Could Falca0?


Not whilst he as at a non-Champions League club. :moyes2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

LAY ME DOWN BY THE FIRE AND TAKE MY ANAL VIRGNITY, DANNY. 

4-2-3-1 might be better than 4-1-4-1. Maybe a little. 

Melo should've off, btw. I mean, fuck man. If that was someone like De Rossi they'd have been off, suspended, fined, tried for treason, etc.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

TAKE ALL MY VIRGNITIES, DANNY! TAKE ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The last Arsenal player to score a hattrick in the UCL was Nicklas Bendtner :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Welbeck? nah ya alrite.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Welbeck really tried to steal that from whoever that was wide open.

These Galatasary jerseys are giving me a headache. They are quite the eye sore.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Gogo Razgrad!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BRENDAO is really being found out this season.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol at Liverpool


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

GOD of CUNT said:


> 4-2-3-1 might be better than 4-1-4-1. Maybe a little.


What game were you watching?

They played a 4-1-4-1 (or more accurately, a 4-1-2-2-1)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

That was an atrocious performance. Waste of time for anyone who watched


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BRENNDDAAAAOOOOOO

THE PHILOSOPHHEEEEEEEE

spurs mk 2. shite transfers, shite play, backwards after selling their best player and failing to replace him

erik markovic
emre capoue
dejan chiriches
mario soldado


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We are beyond shite

Goodbye Champions League

Painful to watch these cunts. The Brodge needs to bring in somebody like Steve Clarke to help the defense because he himself has about as much chance of teaching these pricks how to defend as I have of teaching Stephen Hawking how to square dance


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Laser Rey said:


> What game were you watching?
> 
> They played a 4-1-4-1 (or more accurately, a 4-1-2-2-1)


Really? I thought it looked more like a 1-3-2-3-1. 

I don't give a shit what it was exactly, but it wasn't the same flat four in midfield. I pretty much use 4-1-4-1 as shorthand for "dull as dishwater" at this point, anyway.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some great football from Arsenal at times tonight. Terrific to see the Galatasary scumbags getting cut open so easily, like a knife through butter, or an English football fan as far as those murdering cunts are concerned.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Tough game for Madrid that ludogorets team played really well. We have 3 points and that's what matters but I must say Madrid underestimated Ludogorests, they thought it was going to be an easy game but it wasn't and The ref has been bad for both teams.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> We are beyond shite
> 
> Goodbye Champions League
> 
> Painful to watch these cunts. The Brodge needs to bring in somebody like Steve Clarke to help the defense because he himself has about as much chance of teaching these pricks how to defend as I have of teaching Stephen Hawking how to square dance


Harsh on blaming the defense for today's performance. When you are not scoring goals and not creating enough chances to score, you're putting a lot of pressure on the defense. We're shit when going forward and never really looked like scoring. Sterling had the best chance but his first touch was horrendous today. Balotelli tried his best but had no support when he held up the ball. Lallana was once again the positive player when coming on and looked dangerous.

Madrid is gonna smack us


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> BRENDAO is really being found out this season.


Omg I was right about something :mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Saveus.DS15


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Watching Welbeck is really painful. He's like your ex who you split with amicably and you're happy that she's happy but it kills you to see her happy with someone else. I still love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu jacqueline. 

Didn't watch Liverpool but I'm guessing they couldn't play with pace on the counter again and Rodgers continued to be exposed as a manager with very little versatility to adapt outside of his masterplan. I'd have some sympathy with him but for the fact that he's had over a year now to sort the defence out and thought the solution was play the same with different players and that he made the exact same mistake Spurs made just last season.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only a matter of time before United fly a fucking plane over Emirates with a banner saying - "Come home Danny"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

imo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517421430427090944


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

It's early days of course but rejecting Remy in order to get Ballotelli looks like a poor decision, he really doesn't suit Liverpool's play whatsoever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What word did you use to describe the purchase of Balotelli, Hank Scorpio? Was the word excellent?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The portly fucker who works behind the bar at my local (he's a Liverpool fan) bet me two pints that Balotelli would score more goals before Christmas than Welbeck. 

Free beer is free beer.

(fwiw in still think Balotelli will be a decent signing, but I told y'all Danny was the best English striker since Ian Wright and I think a hat-trick against the mighty Galatasaray proves that beyond a shadow of a doubt)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Balotelli will turn up huge in the Madrid games. Just got this feeling.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Need to check how much I can get on Rafa back as Liverpool manager before the New Year :hmm:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

It hurts so much to go from Suarez to Balo, not just talent wise but also with the amount of work they put in, it's like going from one extreme to the other, just made no sense when we signed him and it's still failing to make sense.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

There's no good reason right now to think that Balotelli didn't just have a very, very early peak. And his peak never reached the potential everyone bandied about for years.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> Need to check how much I can get on Rafa back as Liverpool manager before the New Year :hmm:


Settle down.

We haven't been playing well and we've lost more games than expected, which is obviously the most worrying aspect in all of this. However, we've had a few injuries that we're important for us last season (Sturridge, Flanagan and Allen (when he was back from his injury)). I'm not trying to use excuses but these players have good chemistry on the pitch and understand how we play as a team. What you could say has been the biggest problem with Rodgers was the lack of quality signings we made once selling Suarez. It's almost as though he bought players that aren't yet ready to be starting for Liverpool instead of buying some quality signings with experience.

In saying that though, we're only three points from fourth place in the EPL and lost away to Basel (who have beaten some quality sides in the Champions League before). It's not the end of the world but we need to start winning games for our confidence to build.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think Balotelli is helped by Sterling and Coutinho being particularly awful. He's certainly not working as a lone striker though.

I think Rodgers has to take a large portion of the blame for that. Not only does Balotelli alone up front seem to get most of his ammo from Moreno and thus need him to play if alone up front, but Moreno and Lallana are pretty much our only attacking outlets in good form. Not playing any of them meant we were firing blanks. We still should have scored a few (Sterling had two or three great chances), but we didn't so it wasn't good enough.

Talk of Rodgers out is ludicrous though. He still has a way to learn, but he's obviously done a good job thus far.



ArnoldTricky said:


> It's early days of course but rejecting Remy in order to get Ballotelli looks like a poor decision, he really doesn't suit Liverpool's play whatsoever.


That's not how it went at all. Why would the Remy deal have broken down about a month before we went for Balo if that's why it broke down?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I like Balotelli. He's extremely talented, but so far he has lacked the mental ability to reach anywhere near his full potential. I hope that changes, though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Balotelli is complete trash as lone striker. Rodgers better hope Balotelli partnering with Sturridge works, because if it doesn't he's surely done at the top level. Everyone's going to point to me disliking Liverpool, but his signings seriously haven't addressed anything. His fullbacks can do a job maybe, but I'd expect good wingers to find them out. Lovren hasn't settled yet, Markovic is fairly ineffective, Can probably won't crack the starting 11. Lallana probably the best signing, but not really someone who's going to be influential when no one around him is doing a job. Sterling and Sturridge will probably have to carry that team. What the hell is even going on with Sakho? Seems like a mess. I'd try starting Lambert next time over Balotelli. Still early in the season but I can see them falling far behind 4th in upcoming weeks, unless the Brodge can get the squad working.

As far as their CL campaign goes, I really think they will struggle. I do expect Madrid to beat them home and away, so they have to get the job done against Ludogrets and Basel. I think Basel can get a result at Anfield, especially if that same Pool squad shows up. 

Arsenal needed a win after the Dortmund, and got it. Lel at Chezzers getting a red. Hopefully Donny had his moment and gets NOTHING this weekend.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

sackrodgers.com


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Joel said:


> What word did you use to describe the purchase of Balotelli, Hank Scorpio? Was the word excellent?












That was when I didn't know we were going to put in performances as a whole team like the one away to Hull last season for all but two games this season. Mario has looked better when he's had someone competent paired with him up top this season and with Sturridge coming back into the team I think he'll perform to the level that he's capable. It's also not just Balotelli that's looked 'off' so far, Gerrard's quote of Basel bossing us because "they wanted it more" says a lot about us and kind of speaks for itself. Brendan also needs to actually be proactive and make changes to the team such as not persisting with this two man midfield malarkey when one of the two struggles to move after the 50th minute mark. He also needs to get someone in to coach the defence cause fuck knows he can't do it going off the past two seasons.

But we have to improve in the next bit because we're running the risk of putting to an unassailable deficit in front of ourselves in both the league and Europe. The talent is there but it's unbearably frustrating to watch the team under perform.



Rockhead said:


> Balotelli is complete trash as lone striker. Rodgers better hope Balotelli partnering with Sturridge works, because if it doesn't he's surely done at the top level. Everyone's going to point to me disliking Liverpool, but his signings seriously haven't addressed anything. His fullbacks can do a job maybe, but I'd expect good wingers to find them out. Lovren hasn't settled yet, Markovic is fairly ineffective, Can probably won't crack the starting 11. Lallana probably the best signing, but not really someone who's going to be influential when no one around him is doing a job. Sterling and Sturridge will probably have to carry that team. What the hell is even going on with Sakho? Seems like a mess. I'd try starting Lambert next time over Balotelli. Still early in the season but I can see them falling far behind 4th in upcoming weeks, unless the Brodge can get the squad working.


Spot on about his transfers. The fact that we still rely on Sturridge and his injury-prone boots to get us out of trouble is unacceptable for what we spent in the Summer.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm actually glad Szczesny got a red. Ospina needs fixtures. He's too talented to sit around waiting for the FA Cup to start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Last season we had three strikers who weren't particularly for us, but we still challenged due to our manager setting the team up to the best fit possible. Andre Villas-Brendao is still setting up the team like you have Sturridge and Suarez up front. No adaptability at all it seems. But unfortunately for him the "please do something special and win the game for us, Gareth Suarez" tactic isn't really working with Mario.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

What hurt Liverpool aside from selling the best player they had in over 20 years, is that they decided to invest on trashcan english players, a never was such as balloteli when there were options such as Griezman, Adrian Lopes, Heung Min Son earlier last year, etc. 

This mindset of only signing english players for ridiculous amounts compared to their talent coupled with the fact that they lost their best player by a wide margin has left them with an embarassing defensive lineup, an atrocious midfield that lacks creative ideas and a frontline that will inevitably depend on Sturridge and if he can't carry them solo, they're fucked .

Shame, because the CL ain't the same without a strong Liverpool.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Radio phone ins were rammed last night with Liverpool Football Club's supporters wanted THE BRODGE out.

I'd like to thank Tony Pulis for the current collapse we are witnessing of Liverpool Football Club.

Oh, and Brendan Rodgers for being the absolute con-man that he is.

Oh well, at least he can sit underneath the massive portrait of himself above the fire as he reads about feelosifees and complains about not having the finances of other teams in the top of the PL despite being investigated for FFP.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Need to check how much I can get on Rafa back as Liverpool manager before the New Year :hmm:


No surprise that Chelsea fans expect a manager to be sacked already after a poor run of games :lenny5



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> What hurt Liverpool aside from selling the best player they had in over 20 years, is that they decided to invest on trashcan english players, a never was such as balloteli when there were options such as Griezman, Adrian Lopes, Heung Min Son earlier last year, etc.
> 
> This mindset of only signing english players for ridiculous amounts compared to their talent coupled with the fact that they lost their best player by a wide margin has left them with an embarassing defensive lineup, an atrocious midfield that lacks creative ideas and a frontline that will inevitably depend on Sturridge and if he can't carry them solo, they're fucked .
> 
> Shame, because the CL ain't the same without a strong Liverpool.


We only signed two English players during the summer and one of them has been actually decent, you geek.

Go back to the army and run into a warzone somewhere plz



ROUSEY said:


> Radio phone ins were rammed last night with Liverpool Football Club's supporters wanted THE BRODGE out.
> 
> I'd like to thank Tony Pulis for the current collapse we are witnessing of Liverpool Football Club.
> 
> ...


Maybe he can invite Roberto around for tea and talk about his equally shite start to the season 

FFP issues are related to past stadium plans etc I'm sure, not from buying players


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> We only signed two English players during the summer and one of them has been actually decent, you geek.
> 
> Go back to the army and run into a warzone somewhere plz


yeah i meant over the past few years bro not just this year.

keep going like this and im gonna bring the war to you


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> yeah i meant over the past few years bro not just this year.
> 
> keep going like this and im gonna bring the war to you


What has those previous signings got to do with us becoming shite since last season? :shrug

The likes of Carroll and Downing have had no bearing on us going from a team who finished second in 13/14 to pure wank in 14/15 

The argument is that we sold one of the best players in the world and then replaced him with a bunch of duds and average players in the hope that their combined effort would equal in his output from last season

If your slingshot aim is as wayward as the points you try to make in your posts, then I have very little to worry about. (I say slingshot because I doubt very much the Greek army can afford to buy guns)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Delighted to see Danny tearing shit up. Even in an Arsenal shirt.

We tried our best to kill him like we have Smalling but he got away. Guy should be world class by now, in 2011/12 he was stupidly talented for a 20 year old.

As for Liverpool. Signing Balotelli was like pushing the self destruct button. I really rate Rodgers as a manager, but the guy has bought into his own hype and then some. He needs to be knocked down a peg or two and realise for all of his work, he's yet to really achieve anything. Their signings under him have been questionable at best. Balotelli was just stupid though, I don't know how anyone who saw him at his "boyhood dream" club Milan could see this working out. 

Still not as bad as signing Sakho, who's the worst player in all of the fitba. Seriously. Terrible. Eh Rush?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Happy with the point, especially if Wolfsburg/Lille ends in a draw. 

Pretty bad performance, never got going today but hopefully with McCarthy & Coleman back for Sunday, we'll see a much bigger improvement against United. 

Gibson lacked match fitness and sharpness and Osman was his usual bag of wank. 

Not much to say really besides fuck off Osman.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Krasnodar gol was some kinda Ronaldinho-esque level finish :bbrown3


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

For anyone who didn't see the Celtic game (because why would you have bothered?) this is the level of defending on show in the Europa League:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh Shit :shocked:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520207774719160320


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

UEFAchester City getting their way, brothers 

Wonder who/what they'll blame when they fail at the group stages next season :stephenA3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why are you so salty over something that makes sense?

is it because liverpool havent gotten their way for about 25 years?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah that's definitely the better way of doing it. Actually rewarding the champions of the best leagues. Can't really see an issue with this.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's harsh on the Spanish and English teams who will get shunted for much weaker teams like the Porto's of the world. Russian team will always be a joke too. Imagine Chelsea or Real possibly losing their #1 seed to shit like Zenit or CSKA. Fine for England/Spain/Germany/Italy/France but Portugal and Russia is a piss take for any of their teams to get a #1 seed based on league form. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz said:


> why are you so salty over something that makes sense?
> 
> is it because liverpool havent gotten their way for about 25 years?


Calm down, breh. I am only messin' :whoa


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Calm down, breh. I am only runnin' scared now a better posted called me out on my lunacy :whoa


:lenny5


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally posted by *Hewey who was pretending to be me posting*
> 
> 'posted'


:stephenA3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We're going to be in Pot 1 either way, so I'm not too fussed, but teams who have done fuck all in Europe don't deserve to get an esay ride. We weren't top seeds when we first entered, but you know, we won games and went far and eventually became top seeds. It's not a hard process to understand. 

The only thing is it will make the groups a bit more exciting. But the knockout rounds will suffer.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Personally I don't think a higher chance of a "Group of Death" is a good thing for the tournament. Chelsea will win the League this season so City still won't make Pot 1 anyway. Actually if the rest are seeded based on co-efficient could they still end up in Pot 3 again if they lose out to Roma this season?*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Curry said:


> Oh Shit :shocked:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520207774719160320


I half like it, because it means champions from tough leagues will be deserved top seeds. However 7 is going too far, for example Chelsea/Barcelona deserve pot 1 based on their CL form much more than the winner of Serie A or any other league outside the top 4 in the rankings.

So Madrid/Barca could finish 2nd in La Liga with 90-95 pts, get to the semi-final or final of the tournament this year yet would still be pot 2. I don't understand how that's fair.

They need to have an actual ranking system with points rewarded for all competitions so that at the end of every season there is a top 8 who became the pot 1 seeds for the following campaign.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

plus uefa are considering sanctioning those who have large debts

sah smug


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Personally I don't think a higher chance of a "Group of Death" is a good thing for the tournament. Chelsea will win the League this season so City still won't make Pot 1 anyway. Actually if the rest are seeded based on co-efficient could they still end up in Pot 3 again if they lose out to Roma this season?*


Agreed with this. The problems is groups of death meaning best teams aren't being rewarded. The Russian champions are hardly the best team.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The solution is really simple too. The winners of the top 5 leagues + last years CL winner if necessary and then the rest of the #1 seeds either go on the current co-efficient system or to 2nd place in the Leagues who perform the best overall in the Champions League. But the prospect of more marquee ties in the group stages means more revenue for UEFA so that's all that counts.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

18K Everton fans are going to Lille on Thursday, apparently the largest set of travelling fans outside of a European Cup final.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Bale ruled out of Wednesday's game.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He was one of the only scoring sources we had left.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Isco is in smashing form, so that really shouldn't matter.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Well yeah, he's a massive downturn on Bale even if he is a good player.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

When Balotelli asks to start against Real Madrid:
https://vine.co/v/MF5upv3wbnW


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Well yeah, he's a massive downturn on Bale even if he is a good player.


Again, shouldn't be a noticeable difference against Liverpool.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just need our luck to continue to work its magic and cause Ronaldo to somehow fall out of the plane and we set :dance3



Goku said:


> Again, shouldn't be a noticeable difference against Liverpool.


ut


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Delete


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's probably bad news for liverpool honestly, it will force a more defensive minded player to play

but it could be penaldo vs liverpool and penaldo would win


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It could be Madrid's back 5 vs Liverpool and I'd back Real to win the way Liverpool have been playing. Mario will probably have a stormer on Wednesday knowing him though.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopefully Moreno isn't injured because Enrique had a stinker against QPR. Really looking forward to this even though we haven't been good to watch for what feels like forever but we really need to put in a good shift.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

He was rested for the Madrid match according to James Pearce.

No doubt in my mind we'll play up to Madrid and give a good account of ourselves. Whether that's enough to take the points off of Real Madrid remains to be seen.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Man City just scored against CSKA. Honestly, the way they've played the first 28 minutes, they didn't deserve that goal.

EDIT: They scored a second goal. This one was well deserved I must say, by the way how they were playing in the time period between the two goals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all over them, didn't deserve the first. okay.

moscow having 10 players behind the ball after going 2 down. what is even the point? to even qualify for europa they need to win. outside a couple of counters they've done nothing. and the two shots they did have were under pressure from outside the box.

should really have about 5 goals. two stonewall pens turned down 3 seconds apart, the great chance to kun at the end, the zab chance. a general battering.

fans being allowed into a stadium banned game is absolutely disgraceful. chants clearly heard all first half. typical of uefa to fuck it up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

why are you so angry, kiz?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because simplistic things not being done correctly annoys me.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, kiz is gonna be REALLY angry now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

same shit, different year.

never a penalty. ever. musa kicks kolarov, and the ref falls for it. after ignoring the one on dzeko, after ignoring the two footed slide on milner.

it's just a farce. absolute farce.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*City were very very poor 2nd half though.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it doesn't matter in the slightest, we lost 2 points due to the referee being incompetent.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

it wasn't musa, you racist.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The biggest bunch of flat track bullies you'll ever see assembled on one team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

idk, maybe you have to consult your stats about teams you've never seen on that one.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

great song. top 5 guns and roses imo.

not sure how relevant it is to the champions league tho.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Apologies, wrong thread. Song isn't at all relevant to your meltdown. Again, apologies.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's okay. just use some stats from players you've never seen before to help your flimsy arguments in future.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't need stats to tell me what a flat track bully looks like. I just need to see what colour shirt he's wearing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont think shirt colour is in the stats column.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

As I said, I don't need stats. Just need to play a quick little game of who am I?

Did I cost a lot of money?

Do I usually underperform in big game situations? 

Do I lack warrior spirit?

Do I look like a world beater in league competition and then a shadow of myself away from the league?

Did I somehow manage to be part of two losing teams to the same lower division club in consecutive FA Cup competitions?

Do I wear blue at home? 

What am I?

I'm a footballer for Manchester City


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bayern going in deep on roma, good news for city if they can pull it together and get a result in Rome.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

are you sure the answer isn't roma?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Roma have the excuse of not being a mega-rich squad of players. All that money and City still can't buy one go to player for big games. And the real victim in all this is someone like me who actually takes a chance on these bottlers when I should have known they would find a way to mess it up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Roma with that WOAT defence today.

Scratch that. Roma with that WOAT overall play today. Bayern just controlling the entire match.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nah the answer's roma.

my stats from a game i never saw from the 60's backs it up.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Still don't know what that means, but who cares. Arjen Robben baby. When this boy's on, it's game over.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

A nightmare a fucking nightmare. 

I never thoguht it was going to be an easy game for Bayern. So wrong.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kiz said:


> same shit, different year.
> 
> never a penalty. ever. musa kicks kolarov, and the ref falls for it. after ignoring the one on dzeko, after ignoring the two footed slide on milner.
> 
> it's just a farce. absolute farce.


Another naive, inexperienced European performance.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

this is glorious


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Roma getting absolutely killed :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

raep


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Commentators logic - common sense = political statement by the manager


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Who are the flat track bullies at City?

Obviously Yaya and Nasri come to mind but I can't think of anyone else, maybe Kompany, who's still a top defender. Still think their main problem is they don't have someone who can control a game in the midfield, which doesn't really matter in the Prem because it's unorganised, box to box, chaos with a pretty low standard of defence, but certainly does in Europe, especially away from home.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yaya, Nasri, Silva and Aguero are all flat track bullies. Aguero scored "that goal" which to be fair did take some balls but all four of those players just look in their element in the premiership and a little scared away from that environment. 

Kompany is a flat out warrior.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Top, top performance, an offside goal the only blip on it. Player thoughts:

Boateng and Benatia did well, but when they didn't they had Neuer to protect them. Speaking of, Neuer is far and away the best GK in the world and will probably end up one of the best of all time based on both ability and accolades.

Alaba was surprisingly good at CB and has so much energy. Lahm and Alonso controlled the match in the 1st half. Dropped off a bit early on in the 2nd half but picked back up after some subs. And Bernat is going to be a superb LB in time.

Attackers all had their moments and there's pretty much zero downside to point out after a game like that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aguero is far from a flat track bully, phenomenal player, he would walk into any team in the world. Silva has been great for Spain and has a very good scoring record for them as well, if we're talking about outside the prem - give him the ball in space and he will hurt anyone. Kompany has certainly looked more exposed than those two in big games, though I would still rate him as one of the worlds best and I wouldn't stretch to calling him a FTB.

If you stick any of the "Conductor" Spanish mid's in City's team - Xavi, Thiago, Koke, even Ander Herrera, they would improve a lot in Europe. That's the bigger issue.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

Then Man Utd, now Bayern. #EpicFail


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think Aguero has a great record against the top teams in England. You can fault this City for a lot of things but being flat track bullies isn't inside the top 10 I'd go to. 

I like how the Schalke/Lisbon ref decided he wanted to be as popular as the City/Moscow ref. Also Sandro is one hell of a finisher. Not as flashy as the Munir's and Neymar's at Barca but probably be just as important to them. Can see him constantly popping up and turning 0-0's into 1-0's. *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Aguero is far from a flat track bully, phenomenal player, he would walk into any team in the world. Silva has been great for Spain and has a very good scoring record for them as well, if we're talking about outside the prem - give him the ball in space and he will hurt anyone. Kompany has certainly looked more exposed than those two in big games, though I would still rate him as one of the worlds best and I wouldn't stretch to calling him a FTB.
> 
> If you stick any of the "Conductor" Spanish mid's in City's team - Xavi, Thiago, Koke, even Ander Herrera, they would improve a lot in Europe. That's the bigger issue.


Aguero and Silva lack guts, plain and simple. Silva coasted along in a genius Spanish midfield and then looked lost when things started to go downhill. Aguero has never impressed me that much away from domestic competition. Both have poor temperament and are sing when you're winning style players. Most of the City players are, look at the demeanour of the Chelsea players and the Utd players from the Ferguson era and then look at City, absolutely worlds apart from that "we're gonna take it to you" mentality. Frail players who need a brilliant man manager to do actual justice to their talent. If City had lost 6-1 to United their whole season would have collapsed, Utd still nearly won the title.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Silva is a great player, I would understand if you called him overrated but labelling him a flat track bully isn't fair. He certainly more than coasted for Spain, he was basically the find of Euro 2008 and got the crucial first goal in the 2012 final, and he shined back in La Liga as well, far more than other Valencia exports (Juan Mata). Aguero is just straight up one of the worlds best footballers, certainly top 3 in his position at the moment. I've never thought City's attack was that much of a problem, they usually find ways to get goals against big teams.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=44554&season_id=143

Only top side in England he played against last season and didn't score against was Liverpool where he was only a sub. Take his goals away and City have 7 less points last season. But yes, flat track bully indeed. *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

By flat track bully I was counting all premiership games, maybe that's a little unfair. Zlatan, though, often labelled the same (and it's a fair critique) would completely wreck the top teams in the premiership especially with the way the football is played over there. The only team he might struggle against is Chelsea.

Something about Aguero doesn't inspire confidence in me on the big stage. He looks very nervous away from league competition.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Odd statement given the small sample size you're working with. If City were going deep in Europe and not ending up with likes of Bayern and Barca every year then you'd maybe have a case but they aren't. So you're basically saying this because he hasn't ripped Bayern and Barca apart like he does Premier League teams. I guess you're ignoring his double which beat CSKA last year as well which makes your small sample size even smaller.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Why is Zlatan a flat track bully then? Why did he get so much hate for getting 3rd best player in the world hype when Aguero got the same and came out relatively unscathed. Is it a personality thing?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vincent Kompany has joined Joe Hart in the group of City players who shouldn't do post game interviews.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Larger sample size *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Aren't their CL ratios pretty much the same?

Aguero has a pretty underwhelming ratio for Argentina too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Another 7-1 German win 











Hazard was sublime. MOTM. Filipe Luis was rock solid. Oscar was amazing as usual, fucking love his work rate. Willian was great also. Great to see Ake and Solanke play, Terry might as well play up font :terry
Next stop Old Trafford


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not enough Chelsea talk in here. Sure it was a terrible side like Maribor, but it was a fantastic performance. Hazard was superb, there were times where he was showboating and it was annoying, because he could have had his hat trick if he just took a shot. Was really happy about Remy scoring, but then he got injured. Glad Hazard gave the penalty to Drogba, it might minimally give him some confidence. Drogba isn't completely terrible, as mentioned earlier he set up Hazard really nicely. If he just does good hold up play and set's up those around him, we'll get the most out of Old Drogba. It was depressing watching that Willian ball played in for him. A couple years back, and he'd be getting on that and scoring for fun. Filipe Luis's attacking is so good, especially on the 4th goal. Azpi is the best one and one defender in the league, but I think Luis and Hazard on the left is going to be an attacking nightmare for many, and hopefully is for United this weekend. I love Willian now, his workrate is immense. 5-0 up and this guy races back and wins the ball. Always does the work defensively, and then looks to link up when attacking. Should have had a goal, unfortunately cracked the crossbar. Should dispose of Maribor in the next leg, and pick up a win in at least one of the other games. 

Remy and Costa will probably be out against United, which is annoying. I admit Drogba has some very minimal uses, but not sure I really want to see him start against United. I'd imagine Cesc in the false 9 is an option, but I don't like that either. Really want the 3 points, we NEED this fucking league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lel the obsession continues

if you're going to use a phrase to describe a player, at least understand what the phrase is.

a flat track bully is someone who constantly feasts on lower opposition and doesn't deliver again in the big games. luis suarez last season was a flat track bully.

kun aguero is not a flat track bully
david silva is not a flat track bully

to even consider them as such is an absolutely laughable belief. yaya in european competition, there is definitely an argument there but he barely turns up in it at all, but he consistently has shown up in big games in the premier league.

henry hill's little obsession with city after he was gotten to over his moronic opinions though is extremely cute. is tevez a flat track bully for not scoring for us in europe? his all important argentina record is poor also. pretty bad for the best player in the world.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LEL ROMA. like, wtf?

goals galore this morning. 

Maribor are a joke of a side tbh, same with the side Shakhtar thrashed BATE.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

liverpool to upset madrid tomorrow


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

By saying mean things to them. Then they'll dick us.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

as good as we played, at the end of the day bayern's aim isn't to thrash lower level teams such as roma, cska etc., but to beat madrid, barca, chelsea, w/e and win the title so im not getting carried away by this victory.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Vincent Kompany has joined Joe Hart in the group of City players who shouldn't do post game interviews.


i presume you mean for this:

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11095/9528481

i fail to see what's wrong with what he said. he's exactly right. while we completely dropped off in the 2nd half, the games result came about directly by incorrect decisions. we have had a lot of this happen in a short space of time

benatia's foul on silva. ignored
maicon not being sent off for a clear red card offence
2 missed penalties in the first half within 3 seconds of each other, a dive rewarded to influence the result

then we can go back to last season
demichelis' penalty that was outside the box
a penalty to dzeko ignored
the foul on navas being ignored

this is 5 straight games. not a few games here and there. five games in a row where we have been on the wrong end of decisions. i think after 5 straight games players, staff and fans have the right to be annoyed and raise questions about the competency of officials.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

City have every right to feel aggrieved. Dreadful officiating. As much shit as English refs get, the ones from other countries are absolutely terrible.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ref for Bayern game last night was quite good (obviously not to blame for the offside goal).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think the problem for us in particular is that we're quite aggressive in midfield in the premier league, and we cannot carry that over into the champions league. most other teams play how they do in both the league and champions league, bayern and barca for example will usually play the exact same way for all their game, minus a few changes here or there based on the opposition.

this season in the champions league we're playing noticeably softer as seabs put it. yaya committed one foul that i can remember, maybe 2. players were just dancing around our midfielders all night. our defenders were very hesitant to put body contact on anywhere near the box. it was very soft, and we got punished for it.

as a club, i feel we're still trying to work out just where we fit in. we need a deep european run, whether it's the champions league or the europa, to finally just settle into a consistent rhythm in europe. the style is much more focused on skill and elegance, and we're much more sort of in your face aggressive. that's fine in a pressing sense, but we don't press. we sit back and then stick a leg out hoping to catch the ball.

we desperately need a pep like manager who wants to press. pep, klopp, simeone, their teams press all over the pitch. not saying to get rid of pelle, but in the european competitions you need to press if you want to get anywhere.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Vader said:


> City have every right to feel aggrieved. Dreadful officiating. As much shit as English refs get, the ones from other countries are absolutely terrible.


It's hideous to watch. It's not as bad as the A-League, but a lot of European refs are horrific.



Goku said:


> Ref for Bayern game last night was quite good (obviously not to blame for the offside goal).


Yeah, aside from the handball that was pretty poor for mine, I thought he was a good ref. Firm.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He sort of had to give that penalty b/c Muller was waiting for the cutback, which only got blocked b/c the hand was there, but if it were 0-0, it might not have been given.



Seb said:


> their main problem is they don't have someone who can control a game in the midfield


Pretty much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think we do have the player to control the midfield, and it's fernandinho.

lets not forget we got the highest points total of a team to finish 2nd in cl history last season. we came within a goal of topping the group. for whatever reasons the idea to have fernandinho and fernando to boss the midfield has not come together, dinho has been very out of form since returning and of course fernando missed both the bayern and roma ties through injury. i think that was the plan to take the game to the next level, but we haven't been able to do it. throw in yaya being very out of form, silva struggling a bit and introducing a new centre back, we just seem to have struggled more than most teams to get into a groove this season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think that's a penalty still. The rule is whether the handball is deliberate. I don't think you can say he reached his arm out there to potentially block the cross with his arm.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Manolas has given away the same penalty in serie A before.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

If Ludogorets can lose to Madrid by only 1 goal difference, I don't see why we can't beat them, especially since we are better than Ludogorets and playing in Anfield.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fanjawi said:


> If Ludogorets can lose to Madrid by only 1 goal difference, I don't see why we can't beat them, especially since we are better than Ludogorets and playing in Anfield.


This isn't how football works. Madrid will definitely win and I wouldn't be surprised if they knocked in 3, even without Bale.



Kiz said:


> then we can go back to last season
> demichelis' penalty that was outside the box
> a penalty to dzeko ignored
> the foul on navas being ignored
> ...


If we're going back to last season, City were definitely on the better end of decisions against Barca, Fabregas had a goal wrongly disallowed at the Etihad, Neymar a goal wrongly disallowed at the Camp Nou, and Lescott fouled Messi in the box at the Camp Nou when the game was 0-0.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they did, but wrong decisions are wrong decisions.

top cop some shocking ones 5 games in a row is pretty suspect to say the least.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He pretty much said in the interview that they didn't play well but he'd rather focus on the other factors. He actually said that, which is ridiculous. The exact opposite of what a captain should say. Hold yourself accountable first and then mention the decisions/atmosphere. Bringing up the fans and the politics behind it is just bizarre and comes across as an excuse, whether it is or not. 

The referee/fans didn't make him look like the controller was disconnected on a game of Fifa when CSKA scored.

Will be interesting to see what happens Pellegrini if City don't get through and Chelsea win the league in the same fashion we did in 2013.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well what's really the point in going through the same tired diatribe and pretending that these things don't happen?

the referring was ridiculous. the whole situation surrounding the fans was ridiculous. why should we continue to just accept this kind of rubbish? understandably, the players have had enough. there's only so much crap you can put up with.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> This isn't how football works. Madrid will definitely win and I wouldn't be surprised if they knocked in 3, even without Bale.


They don't need Bale to put 3 past Liverpool


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> I don't think that's a penalty still. The rule is whether the handball is deliberate. I don't think you can say he reached his arm out there to potentially block the cross with his arm.


That handball was what I was expecting Kiz to be moaning about, tbh; carbon copy of the one not given at the Etihad. Whether or not anybody thinks those should be given, consistency would make everybody a whole lot happier.

City are still in a decent position. Bayern will duff Roma again and win the group with two games remaining, if City can hold off the obvious refereeing conspiracy and also play for 90 minutes, they'll batter a dire CSKA. Then you've got the luxury of a draw being good enough in Rome followed by a final home game against a 1st gear Bayern or Bayern B.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

refereeing conspiracy against City :lol

bad decision is bad, but come on now


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there has to be questions raised about just how many bad decisions we've had against us in the champions league.

it's not just a few here or there, but a continual run of bad decisions. you can cop a bad decision, but to have them continually happening each time we play is just ridiculous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's not like you're the only team it happens to though. For instance yeah you got bad calls vs Barca but Barca had just as many (arguably bigger bad calls) as well. They suck like hell but they happen to most teams. We've had horrific officiating in the league this season too. 

It's easy (and fair) to blame the refs but if City want to start getting through tough European ties then they need to focus a lot more on what they're doing than what the refs are doing.

Kompany was absolutely right about the stadium ban too btw. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The best solution would probably be to play in a neutral stadium. Take their home advantage from them altogether.

Not sure how exactly it would work but their could be some security and safety issues letting City's away fans into the stadium. Particularly before the match. CSKA fans are pretty hostile at the best of times.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fanjawi said:


> If Ludogorets can lose to Madrid by only 1 goal difference, I don't see why we can't beat them, especially since we are better than Ludogorets and playing in Anfield.


:westbrook5



nazzac said:


> They don't need Bale to put 3 past Liverpool


Only conceeding 3 would be a good effort. Its going to be a massacre.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Real at -1 is 11/5 :nice*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> The best solution would probably be to play in a neutral stadium. Take their home advantage from them altogether.
> 
> Not sure how exactly it would work but their could be some security and safety issues letting City's away fans into the stadium. Particularly before the match. CSKA fans are pretty hostile at the best of times.


just don't let anyone who doesnt need to be there in. officials from both teams and such, and photographers/journalists. that's it. security made sure to keep out any city fans that made the journey, but they quite obviously were letting people into the area near the end and the ref got sucked in by the crowd that had grown over the night.

it was nothing short of an absolute farce. cska broke the rules set out for them. if anything there should be questions over the game actually counting.

i know people are going to laugh at the last part but it's true. it was a stadium ban. no fans were allowed in, but fans were in there, and grew in number as the game when on. i dont think that was allowed at all in the bayern game, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fanjawi said:


> If Ludogorets can lose to Madrid by only 1 goal difference, I don't see why we can't beat them, especially since we are better than Ludogorets and playing in Anfield.


In 1917, Burnley scored three past Wolves, who then only conceded once against Bolton three years later, Bolton then sold more pies in the next 5 years than Liverpool did. Liverpool beat Celtic in 1969, who had previously beat Rangers two weeks earlier. Rangers has a A and an N in the name and so do Arsenal. Arsenal beat Tottenham in 1996 because Adams was drunk following a night out in London. Crystal Palace play in London. There is a palace in Barcelona, Barcelona beat Bayern Munich in 1999. Manchester United beat Barcelona in 2008. Therefore Manchester United are better than Bayern Munich.

So are MK Dons.

I've no idea how much of the above is true. Bullshit logic is bullshit logic though.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think I could have made that conspiracy jibe anymore tongue in cheek. Renegade pls.

:jose



Seabs said:


> *It's not like you're the only team it happens to though. For instance yeah you got bad calls vs Barca but Barca had just as many (arguably bigger bad calls) as well. They suck like hell but they happen to most teams. We've had horrific officiating in the league this season too.
> *


Pretty much what I was originally going to add to my post. (Does anybody on here support a team that hasn't had multiple decisions go against them already this season?)

City will rightly feel aggrieved that in the CL those decisions have arrived at key moments and cost them, but that's always going to be a risk for every team and not some City only obstacle that they have to overcome. The standard of officiating in European competition is garbage, for everybody, the only thing you can do to help yourself is to get into the habit of killing games off when you're on top and maintaining intensity for the full ninety.

The stadium situation last night was fucked up, tho'. UEFA operating with their usual competency.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> In 1917, Burnley scored three past Wolves, who then only conceded once against Bolton three years later, Bolton then sold more pies in the next 5 years than Liverpool did. Liverpool beat Celtic in 1969, who had previously beat Rangers two weeks earlier. Rangers has a A and an N in the name and so do Arsenal. Arsenal beat Tottenham in 1996 because Adams was drunk following a night out in London. Crystal Palace play in London. There is a palace in Barcelona, Barcelona beat Bayern Munich in 1999. Manchester United beat Barcelona in 2008. Therefore Manchester United are better than Bayern Munich.
> 
> So are MK Dons.
> 
> I've no idea how much of the above is true. Bullshit logic is bullshit logic though.


This wins the thread.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> *I don't think I could have made that conspiracy jibe anymore tongue in cheek. Renegade pls.*
> 
> :jose
> 
> ...


WELL HOW ABOUT A 8*D OR SIMILAR TO MAKE IT ACTUALLY OBVIOUS M8

as much as I don't care about Money City, the stadium thing is a farce and they have every right to be pissed off about it


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> (Does anybody on here support a team that hasn't had multiple decisions go against them already this season?)


Nope, I don't think so. Inter Milan screwed by the refs on multiple occasions in Serie A.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mike Keegan ‏@mikekeeganbbc 5m5 minutes ago

Uefa "found no breach of the conditions related to a match played behind closed doors" #mcfc

wow colour me surprised

what a fucking joke. we should kick up an almighty fuss about this. it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

what will kicking up a fuss do?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so we can stop being the fucking pushovers of europe


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

UEFA.com will review its policy regarding games played behind closed doors after around 500 people attended Tuesday’s UEFA Champions League clash between PFC CSKA MOSCOW and Manchester City FC.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/755/eur...omplaints?=CMPID=FBINT_141022_UefaCSKAManCity


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no they won't

nothing ever changes. corrupt as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

OH LAWDY PENALDO BOUT TO GO IN DRY ON THAT POVERTY LIVERPOOL DEFENSE

PEPPER THY ANGUS SCOUSERS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz is a broken man. This is as good a time as any for City to start dropping some points in the league.

Going to watch the first half of Madrid/Liverpool live. I think Madrid will win, but probably will be closer than most people are thinking. Don't mind being wrong though :hendo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SOON


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Since joining Liverpool in January 2013, Sturridge has been injured for a total of 33 weeks. Damn, poor guy. That's like 7 and a half months.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

8.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Backs up my wish for another attacking player in Jan.

Pessimistic about the match, but as long as we give Real a game, then you never know.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, that was fun.



Balotelli needs to fuck right off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Did I cost a lot of money?

Do I usually underperform in big game situations?

Do I lack warrior spirit?

Do I look like a world beater in league competition and then a shadow of myself away from the league?

Did I somehow manage to be part of two scudetto's being taken away and relegated to serie b cos they're a bunch of cheats

Do I wear black and white at home?

What am I?

I'm a footballer for Juventus


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At least you played well for 15 minutes Liverpool. And then you just decided to give up and stop doing what was working well for you :haha*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Lucky Madrid sat back and didn't attack in the second half, scoreline could've been much worse. 

Hopefully that's the end of Balo, sell him for whatever in Jan and bring in another striker.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Liverpool got fisted so hard even I felt it on the other side of the city.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Kiz said:


> Did I cost a lot of money?
> 
> Do I usually underperform in big game situations?
> 
> ...


It's not their fault that they were playing with a superior team


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Welp at least ludogorets snuck a win at the final moments. Gives us a fighting chance of still going through to the next round.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Well shit.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Top performance of Madrid today, we were in total control of the game. Glad we won for the first time at Anfield and Isco was outstanding guiding the ball into dangerous areas. As for Liverpool they started pretty well but as soon as Ronaldo took over with his goal they disappeared.

lel Juve


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kiz said:


> Did I cost a lot of money?
> 
> Do I usually underperform in big game situations?
> 
> ...


Somebody's still sour about yesterday's result...

In all seriousness Juve won't succeed in Europe until they ditch the 3-5-2 and their cowardly mentality. The system just doesn't work. Once we switched to a back 4 we were so much better and made chance after chance after chance. Could easily have won the game if not for their keeper. Olympiacos aren't a bad side though. They did just beat Atleti as well.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Dear Mario,
In this crazy world we live in, someone you've never heard of or will probably never meet, feels, as a Liverpool fan, that its ok to write to you on an internet page to say welcome. But here I am, and there you are, somewhere, preparing for the Spurs game today.

But I'm writing this with real meaning when I say welcome, because you are now at a club that is different, and a club where the fans genuinely care about their team. Now I'm quite sure every fan of any team would say that, but at Liverpool, you're not just a player, you a Liverpool player and that means you're part of our family. You are now one of us, and you are now family (you're welcome round for tea anytime mate).

Welcome to a bond with a set of fans that will not just sing your name, but look out for you, welcome to a ground where the feeling is different, a sense of history, family and warmth, of times shared and where the outside world and press are invited in but never truly part of it, welcome to a place, a sense of place, a culture that sets us apart from the rest of them.

I've read about your upbringing, it must be very odd to have your everyday shared with millions, your history available for analysis and comment by strangers, and then to be called 'crazy' by these people who haven't a clue. They are the crazy folk, they are the ones who think its ok to write about other people as if they are professional pyschologists, mind readers and judges of character. Not you.

Well, welcome to a club that sets apart from that world. Liverpool is a club that does it differently, where the emotions are heartfelt not invented, the flags are fabric not plastic and the noise deafeningly sincere. 

Liverpool's great players have all been special, and different and gifted and marvellous to watch, and all of them acknowledge the club has a special place in their hearts. You are brilliant at your job, wonderful to watch, and you arriving here has made a lot of people excited. You have the gift of creating emotion in men's hearts, that's the real meaning of football, and I hope I speak for all Liverpool fans when I say, have the best time of your life here, have a great career and score lots of goals sure, but really, truly, have a great life whilst at our club.

In some ways, Mario, welcome home.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ROUSEY said:


> *Dear Mario,
> In this crazy world we live in, someone you've never heard of or will probably never meet, feels, as a Liverpool fan, that its ok to write to you on an internet page to say welcome. But here I am, and there you are, somewhere, preparing for the Spurs game today.
> 
> But I'm writing this with real meaning when I say welcome, because you are now at a club that is different, and a club where the fans genuinely care about their team. Now I'm quite sure every fan of any team would say that, but at Liverpool, you're not just a player, you a Liverpool player and that means you're part of our family. You are now one of us, and you are now family (you're welcome round for tea anytime mate).
> ...


:lol is this real life?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It was pretty nice of us to give Madrid some absolutely shit goals so they could rest in the second half.



ROUSEY said:


> *Dear Mario,
> In this crazy world we live in, someone you've never heard of or will probably never meet, feels, as a Liverpool fan, that its ok to write to you on an internet page to say welcome. But here I am, and there you are, somewhere, preparing for the Spurs game today.
> 
> But I'm writing this with real meaning when I say welcome, because you are now at a club that is different, and a club where the fans genuinely care about their team. Now I'm quite sure every fan of any team would say that, but at Liverpool, you're not just a player, you a Liverpool player and that means you're part of our family. You are now one of us, and you are now family (you're welcome round for tea anytime mate).
> ...


I'm not sure how you got my diary, but I'm not okay with it.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it wrong if I think that "Super"Mario is just very very VERY mediocre player?

Dude is nothing special,last good match he had was TWO(!!!) years ago against Germany.I don't know why people say that he's such a great player when obviously he's not.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Been saying that about Balotelli for ages. Even when he tries he often looks lost. He was a good talent, but he hasn't been committed and he's regressing with every year. 

I knew he was going to be a disaster there. Rodgers risks destroying everything he's done there by keeping him around. Couldn't believe it when they signed him.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Liam Miller said:


> :lol is this real life?


Sure some arsehole posted it on RAWK haha.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> *Dear Mario,
> In this crazy world we live in, someone you've never heard of or will probably never meet, feels, as a Liverpool fan, that its ok to write to you on an internet page to say welcome. But here I am, and there you are, somewhere, preparing for the Spurs game today.
> 
> But I'm writing this with real meaning when I say welcome, because you are now at a club that is different, and a club where the fans genuinely care about their team. Now I'm quite sure every fan of any team would say that, but at Liverpool, you're not just a player, you a Liverpool player and that means you're part of our family. You are now one of us, and you are now family (you're welcome round for tea anytime mate).
> ...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

100% sure Moz wrote that and is trying to pass it off as a Pool fan.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Moz can't write like that. He copy and pastes stuff off the internet and whatever he comes up with himself is a mix of lid, bin, FC Breh, HAHAHA and koff 

Missed the game. Glad now that I did

Ludogoretz tho :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fucking great to see Gundogan back and getting assists. Hope he recovers fully, glorious player.

Dortmund do the CL or the league. Not both. They will be dangerous for anyone.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Brock said:


> Backs up my wish for another attacking player in Jan.


i wouldn't trust rodgers with another penny, his transfer record has been deplorable. funny rafa and kenny got all kinds of stick from the media for their signings and rodgers gets off scott free and the blame shifts to the players


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The Kenny earned his blame fair and square. Rodgers is yet to make a worse trio than £60m+ for Carroll, Adam and Downing. As much as I don't wanna admit it though Rodgers has made a lot of questionable signings. He's aided the development of guys like Hendo and Sterling well though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sakho, Lovren and Balotelli isn't far away.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Downing is a good player, poor signing though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ROUSEY said:


> *Dear Mario,
> In this crazy world we live in, someone you've never heard of or will probably never meet, feels, as a Liverpool fan, that its ok to write to you on an internet page to say welcome. But here I am, and there you are, somewhere, preparing for the Spurs game today.
> 
> But I'm writing this with real meaning when I say welcome, because you are now at a club that is different, and a club where the fans genuinely care about their team. Now I'm quite sure every fan of any team would say that, but at Liverpool, you're not just a player, you a Liverpool player and that means you're part of our family. You are now one of us, and you are now family (you're welcome round for tea anytime mate).
> ...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sure as shit never took long for the Balotelli honeymoon to turn good and murderous.

We were awful tonight as well, tbf. At least Liverpool got pumped by the champions of Europe while playing four retards in defence. We were complete dogshit until the last two minutes when we somehow managed to score two goals. I'd feel sorry for Anderlecht, but pity is for the weak. We're unbelievably lucky to have a player like Alexis Sanchez, btw. What a fucking talent. Only player that's looked consistently very good all season. It's gonna suck so bad when he tears his ACL to ribbons.

EDIT: Lovren is a good player. He's been potato since going to Liverpool, but let's not pretend that doesn't have plenty to do with Rodgers being seemingly incapable of organising a defence.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There is a transfer committee in place at Liverpool which means that not all transfers would necessarily be Rodgers' personal choices.

He has bought some duds no doubt, but we can never be fully sure who wanted which player, so the blame falls on the committee as a whole. Borini was no doubt a personal Brendan flop, but I very much doubt Balotelli was a player he wanted


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> Downing is a good player, poor signing though.


They're all solid mid-table club players. All of them have found their level at the minute.

Unlike Sakho who genuinely belongs in the 5th tier of French football, whatever the fuck that is.

Fonte carried Lovren.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who's the one picking the team with him in it?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Balo, Borini, Lambert. They're all equally AIDS

Balo will at least keep the spotlight off the others for a while


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Fonte carried Lovren.


Irrespective of whether or not this is true, Lovren sort of feels like a Koscielny type (only not as good). Stick him with an organiser (Per) and he probably improves noticeably. Play with that organiser enough and eventually it rubs off on him. Unfortunately Skrtel and Sakho are window lickers, and Mignolet doesn't help by standing in goal playing his Game Boy or whatever it is he's been doing lately. So what's rubbing off on him then? Why they sold Agger I don't know, and I didn't know back then, either (ie. without the benefit of hindsight).


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> *Did I cost a lot of money?*
> 
> Do I usually underperform in big game situations?
> 
> ...


Needed more research, brah.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Starting Balotelli over Borini or Lambert should really never happen again. Think Balo is reaching worst prem signing ever levels.

Can all these garbage English clubs ut..... Chelsea are the only ones who can bring European pride to INGURLAND.

Not sure who Kiz is referring to in the post, but then again lel Poverty A.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Got so carried away with imitating my insult he forgot to check his facts.

Tevez - 10 Mil 

Pirlo - Free

Pogba - Free

Vidal - 11 Mil

Llorente - Free


Unlike City, Juve's bottlers were inexpensive. Both teams are an embarrassment though tbh, Juve need to try and win Europa again, they have no business being in this competition.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

3-5-2 in Europe just doesn't work, Juve might be tough to score against but going forward they just look toothless. A back 4 of Licht-Barzagli-Chiellini-Evra would be good enough against most teams

great to see Gundogan back and playing well, what a player he is


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Solid defence, a midfield that create nearly as many chances as Madrid, the blame has to fall on the attacking players. And yeah the formation is not a fit for European football at all. If I was Vidal I would be looking elsewhere now, shouldn't want to waste the remainder of his prime on a non-contender.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

he'll fit in well at Man Utd


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I would love to see him in the premiership. His star value would increase immediately and his game would translate to that league perfectly. He's been good to Juventus, they got him for a steal and have wasted chances to keep him motivated to stay. He'd be mad not to consider other options.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

People are aware Bayern play a 3 man defence, right? Something akin to a 3-3-4


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

do they always tho, sometimes its still 4-2-3-1 isn't it?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not always. We've played at least 6 different formations this season. 3-3-4 is probably Guardiola's go-to for the big games so far. But we also play a 3-4-3, 4-3-2-1, 4-2-3-1, 4-1-4-1 and a 4-4-1-1.

I wouldn't put too much stock in the formations of Guardiola anymore. Nobody stays in their position anymore except Xabi Alonso.

The flexibility comes from every player being expected to be good in at least 2 positions. For example, in a 3-3-4:

-Neuer sweeper-keeper
-Boateng and Benatia will be CBs but are also expected to move into FB positions depending on the movement of other players
-Alaba is CB, moves to LB when Bernat plays LW and plays CM/CAM when we push forward
-Xabi is the anchor and occasionally drops in as a 4th CB
-Lahm is a CM alternating between RWB and RW
-Bernat is LWB but may also be LW when we're pushing for a goal
-Robben is on the RW but also drops in as the RWB and moves freely between all offensive positions except ST
-Muller, Gotze and Lewy all interchange

But on paper, yeah, it's probably a 3 man backline most of the time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Goku said:


> People are aware Bayern play a 3 man defence, right? Something akin to a 3-3-4


tbf it's almost impossible to label Bayern in terms of a formation at times. They're so ridiculously fluid. The three at the back is almost the only consistent bit, and even then Alaba gets forward.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Who's expecting Allegri to organise a system/set up like that, though? Pep is doing shit like that all the time, and when it works like it did against Roma, it's pretty much unplayable. I think there's probably enough versatility in the Juve squad that that sort of rotation could be done, but not to the level of Bayern (which is probably a redundant statement, but whatever). Pirlo dropping back to cover for a marauding Chiellini doesn't fill me with confidence the way Xabi Alonso dropping back to cover Alaba does, either.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It's not about the back three anyway. It's about the fact that the system is very static and Lichtsteiner and Asamoah can't cross or beat players one on one. Surely last night had to be the last straw for the 3-5-2 but I'm scared Allegri will be a pussy and refuse to change formation. Still think we'll manage to get out of the group though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I still find it hard to believe Allegri was given the job.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

At this point I might be okay with selling Vidal to United for Mata and cash in January if it means changing formation.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Moz can't write like that. He copy and pastes stuff off the internet and whatever he comes up with himself is a mix of lid, bin, FC Breh, HAHAHA and koff
> 
> Missed the game. Glad now that I did
> 
> Ludogoretz tho :mark:


HAHAHAHAHA GET IN THE BIN LID AND KOFF

You're finishing 4th in the group, sniff it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What system would you play?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

so if it was only 3-0 at Anfield, it'll be 6-0 at the Bernabeu right? 8*D


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Goku said:


> What system would you play?


4-3-X

The X could be any number of things. 4-3-3, 4-3-1-2, 4-3-2-1, doesn't matter. It's up to Allegri to figure out how best to set up his attacking options but it needs to be a back four and with Marchisio, Vidal, Pogba and Pirlo in our squad we should always play a midfield three. Give Tevez a free role and get one of Pereyra, Giovinco and Coman in there to support Morata or Llorente.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> so if it was only 3-0 at Anfield, it'll be 6-0 at the Bernabeu right? 8*D


It could have easily been 5 or 6-0 last night.

It'll be double figures in Spain if Madrid want it to be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> 4-3-X
> 
> The X could be any number of things. 4-3-3, 4-3-1-2, 4-3-2-1, doesn't matter. It's up to Allegri to figure out how best to set up his attacking options but it needs to be a back four and with Marchisio, Vidal, Pogba and Pirlo in our squad we should always play a midfield three. Give Tevez a free role and get one of Pereyra, Giovinco and Coman in there to support Morata or Llorente.


Juve probably does have the FBs to play a decent back 4 in the serie A, but in the UCL, Evra and Lichtsteiner will get done by a pair of solid wings. It's not like Pirlo (who usually plays the regista role) is going to cover for them when the CBs are forced to split either.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Begins. Falls. Rises. A Christopher Nolan/Brendan Rodgers Trilogy.

Familiarity can sometimes be a trick of the mind. Know something for long enough and it's capacity to surprise seems to disappear while never vanishing completely. The capacity to change for the better is always there and while the challenge to simply maintain becomes ever greater, let the rest of them be duped into underestimating again.

In emerging from nowhere they became larger than life. Expectations were exceeded in a way that went above what most would have ever dreamt of. No longer was the idea of a nineteenth title consigned to the shadows. Challenging for the title wasn't new for this team but it was new for this team. This is all part of a story that's been told over and over. An old story for a new generation.

So how do you reignite the fire for a conflict that everyone seems to known inside and out? For most it won't take much. Off the field there has already been a lot of work in trying to breathe new life into that which we think we already know while maintaining that which worked so well. With the right attention to detail, a vision can be made reality. Only then can you take the kind of heritage that comes with LFC and make it your own.

Some interpretations don't work at all. When you have an entity that is so ingrained into popular culture that it becomes very clearly defined – by those who like it and those who don't – then there are parameters to work within. Even in those circumstances it's possible to be unique while maintaining that which people know. In certain hands however, these marks can be missed so much so that the end result then becomes like a parody of that which it once stood for. Roy Hodgson did for Liverpool what Batman and Robin did for cinema. In this instance, Brendan Rodgers has a little more of the Christopher Nolan about him.

Legacies are defined by what's left behind, long after the aspects that established it are gone. If everything crumbles to dust the moment that it's architect is gone, then the foundations weren't quite strong enough in the first place. The truly great can stand the test of time. At Anfield, those foundations have been rocked to the core over the last decade. At last there appears to be something with which we can build greatness upon.

Tomorrow will see the start of a new chapter. The third part of Brendan Rodgers' tenure at the helm. Year one gave us an introduction to this new incarnation, then came the much lauded sequel. Does the closing chapter of this trilogy end with Steven Gerrard lifting the Premier League trophy? We'll are thirty eight games and another emotional roller-coaster ride away from finding out.

Early previews suggest that hope is lost. More will have to be found. The stakes are higher now. There's a storm coming. Isn't that always the way? A resurgent Manchester United and a buoyant Arsenal; coupled with Chelsea and Manchester City whom Liverpool fought so hard last year and suddenly the rogues gallery appears very full.

Also, this time the battle will be as much internal as it is external. History doesn't get rewritten all that often. Every miskick and every dropped point will summon forth his name. Speak of the devil and he shall appear. He was once was the bane of Premier League defenders up and down the country; this time he will be Liverpool's reckoning.

For those on the outside looking in, Luis Suarez's departure will cast a great shadow over the club. He was born in the darkness after all, we merely adopted him. With that also comes the idea that last year was a fluke. Steven Gerrard and Brendan Rodgers won't be wallowing in a pit of despair, looking on as all their hard work is destroyed. There are bigger challenges that inevitably await, that must be met head on.

“Why do we fall?” asks Michael Caine's Alfred, in a voice just the right side of parody. “So that we can learn to pick ourselves up” comes the self supplied answer. It's a theme that echoes not just on the screen but as we strive to come up against whatever problems there are in our daily lives. A nice sentiment definitely - but also massively incorrect.

Ultimately there has to be a reason behind that fall in the first place. Simply continuing to stand isn't enough. Avoiding mistakes is as advantageous as learning from them. As far as Liverpool are concerned, such sentiments serve a dual purpose. Standing up in the face of adversity is more than honorable enough but this time around it's more about not letting anyone push them to the ground in the first place.

Whatever story there is left to tell and whatever ending we have yet to arrive at, everything looks much different now than when it started. In football it's often said that it's the hope that kills you. On the screen it was said that “there can be no true despair without hope”. That might be the way it felt in the immediate aftermath of the Chelsea and Crystal Palace games, but certainly not what those on Matthew Street would have said at 2am after the Newcastle game.

Faith can be poisonous when it is blind and unwarranted. But placed in the right hands and it will be rewarded. This team has just given us a season that even without a defining piece of silverware is unlikely to fade into the memory. Continuing in the same manor and trophies will not be far behind. There were not only incredible victories but the sheer scale and method of them, the likes of which we'll be looking forward to seeing again this year.

Maybe we've seen it all. Maybe we just think we have. Maybe the best is yet to come. Maybe they've given us everything. Well, not everything. Not yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what is this, liverpool fan fiction?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Don't try and make sense of it Kiz, just accept it.

It's either fan fiction or I can post stuff like:










There are dozens of pictures of their fans taking pictures of Ronaldo and laughing when he scored. 

Mongs the lot of them.

https://vine.co/v/Oh7zI77MZBz

Imagine it, Ronaldo has won a couple of Champions League titles himself, Madrid have *10* CL titles, and this tit is giving Ronaldo the 5 times as he walks off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the gave the five times?

:lmao they are aware what DECIMA is in english right?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The 5 times...I don't even. :lmao


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

:haha


Lets ignore the fact that Ronaldo is playing for a 10 times champion and won it twice. 

How delusional can you be to think you can win a pissing contest with a professional football player by pointing out that your team (NOT you) is a 5 times champion?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I see from the newspapers Balotelli played Real Madrid on his own last night.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

After a pub of Everton fans got attacked last night and then got tear gassed by the French police, The Everton fans have spent today in the town square of the city centre and the police have just thrown tear gas at the fans there..

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x28h7n4_les-supporters-d-everton-dans-le-centre-de-lille_sport

The video shows the fans having a good time then..




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525264987011698690
Disgusting.

Update: Everton fans have taken back over the square and the police have left.

so random :lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Batman/Liverpool post was awful, I can't believe someone wrote that shit up :lol

Might watch that Everton/Lille game later on. Hope Lille win because kogg Moz


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> That Batman/Liverpool post was awful, I can't believe someone wrote that shit up :lol


why was it awful?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

You got me, Goku. Its the best thing I've read all week.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

just wondering. If you don't know, you don't know.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Liverpool are such a cockfaggotcunt club. I swear to FUCK they are FUCKING USELSS CUNTS. 

Stupid ass cunts, embarrassing themselves on their own shit stadium with their own shit fans. Laughing at these fuckheads roaring during the CL anthem as if they are something fucking special. Fucktards. 

Not to mention they spent all that STUPID FUCKING money we gave them on WORTHLESS FUCKING benchwarmers who are utter SHIT. 

I hope you get fucking relegated you cunts, and don't ever show your fucking face in Europe again. Fucking embarrassment to the sport. 

FUCK OFF. 

Exactly the same can be said about Juve. 

You can FUCK OFF too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

hey egame


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Liverpool are such a cockfaggotcunt club. I swear to FUCK they are FUCKING USELSS CUNTS.
> 
> Stupid ass cunts, embarrassing themselves on their own shit stadium with their own shit fans. Laughing at these fuckheads roaring during the CL anthem as if they are something fucking special. Fucktards.
> 
> ...


Thug life.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

French policemen are the worst. One time I got burglared and when I went to the police office to report it the Policeman acted like I wasn't in the room. I hope everton fans broke some of their skulls, this is how we treat police here, "un pavé dans la gueule"


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember when the French police somehow conspired to almost cause a crush when United played Lille away at Lens' ground in the 06/07 Champions League season. They stupidly let too many fans into the lower tier behind the goal, in an antiquated ground which was horribly designed for safety and evacuating tight spaces, with fencing trapping United fans in an unstable environment with too many fans in it. Minute United fans tried to climb the fencing to escape the possible crush, they're met with tear gas by the French police thinking they're trying to get onto the pitch. Utter idiots.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lamela's goal was top, top class but this goal is still my favourite Rabona goal.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

double post


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That Lamela Goal :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah it was a pretty good goal, but Sandro Ramirez scores goals like that for fun.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

KIIIIIYAAAAA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LAMELA LEARNED HOW TO FITBA


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy shit.

Take a bow, Erik.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ABSOLUTE FUCKING FILTH 








Lamela the guy in the middle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That is some random black guy in the middle, not Lamela.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thought so. Thanks for confirming Jol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> That is some random black guy in the middle, not Lamela.


#EuropaLeagueBantsDenied


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lamela 03


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

dat Lamela goal bama4


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Think I'll be alight with scrappy 1-0 win tomorrow. No need to be fussy since it's only Real Madrid


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Madrid at the Bernabeu, oh joy...

:shaq


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If I were Liverpool I would just focus on beating Basel. Madrid will skin them alive tomorrow.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

that's quite a bold prediction rockhead


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The only thing that is going to happen in Madrid/Liverpool game is Ronaldo breaking Raul's record. :mark:

What a best way to break the record of an Iconic player of Madrid than at the Bernabéu.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd be confident if we had signed Doss back.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If we don't win this game GG Lucho, GG Bartomeu, GG Zubi. 

I'm coming for your fucking heads.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not even gonna get a shot on target tonight


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Apparently Liverpool have given up already and are fielding a SECOND-TIER team. 

Rumours are the likes of BORINI and that JOBBER from Benefica are going to start.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That is pathetic. I'd want a United manager sacked for blatantly bending over like that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD. 

So Liverpool have spent half a decade trying to get back into the CL just so they can give up and let Penaldo break the CL scoring record? \\

Bitch please, Rodgers deserves to get sacked for this shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sex Fabregas ‏@BrendansLads 7m7 minutes ago

@LFC FUCK OFF IM SUPPORTING ARSENAL NOW BRENDAN FRAUDGERS #COYG pic.twitter.com/MTGUt0N0fL


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Legitimately be the upset of the decade if we get a result with that line-up :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pathetic lineup, saving themselves for chelsea it seems.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

were about to get 6 hit past us


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If you are not going to take Europe serious don't FUCKING come in here. 

Liverpool should be banned from Europe and I'm 100% serious.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They'll beat chelsea and rodgers will be pep 2.0 again.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm sure we'd find some way around that ban like other clubs find ways around transfer window bans etc :bored

Bans mean nothing :bored

Although if we were banned in the next 56mins, I'd be happy :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> They'll beat chelsea and rodgers will be pep 2.0 again.


Except they won't and then they'll be flying planes over Anfield saying 'Rodgers out, bring back Rafa'.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529435648508174336
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Okay, that's funny. :lmao

The line up though, wow. Allen should fuck off, I'm worried for Toure vs the attack of Madrid. This will either be a total embarrassment or some of these players grow balls and show character.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*To all the people who have been complaining about the lineup today.*

Don't you all see? This is a big chance for us to rest our first team. Even with our best players, we won't beat Madrid, in ANFIELD. So there's no way we have a chance away. Won't it be better to test out another team and see if anything works out? Heck, maybe the player that will lead us through the season will come from this game, you never know. We have Chelsea after this, so won't it be better to rest our players for the difficult season ahead and have them refreshed and good again?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fanjawi said:


> *To all the people who have been complaining about the lineup today.*
> 
> Don't you all see? This is a big chance for us to rest our first team. Even with our best players, we won't beat Madrid, in ANFIELD. So there's no way we have a chance away. Won't it be better to test out another team and see if anything works out? Heck, maybe the player that will lead us through the season will come from this game, you never know. We have Chelsea after this, so won't it be better to rest our players for the difficult season ahead and have them refreshed and good again?


Can't players play twice in a week anymore?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fraudgers :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I guess not.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fanjawi said:


> *To all the people who have been complaining about the lineup today.*
> 
> Don't you all see? This is a big chance for us to rest our first team. Even with our best players, we won't beat Madrid, in ANFIELD. So there's no way we have a chance away. Won't it be better to test out another team and see if anything works out? Heck, maybe the player that will lead us through the season will come from this game, you never know. We have Chelsea after this, so won't it be better to rest our players for the difficult season ahead and have them refreshed and good again?


Makes excuses all you want but to finally get back into the Champions League and throw out the reserves at the Bernabeu is some shameful shit.

It's not pragmatic, it's cowardly.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liverpool fans have traveled to madrid and they turn up only to see toure starting and the likes of sterling and coutinho on the bench, how many years have the scousers been waiting for these away games in the CL? :brodgers


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Most of our team are not used to play twice a week..

And besides, the league will be more important. If we beat Basel and Ludo we will be safe so..

To be honest I'm happy with a 3rd Place in the group. Euro League is something we can challenge for I guess.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fanjawi said:


> *Most of our team are not used to play twice a week..
> *
> And besides, the league will be more important. If we beat Basel and Ludo we will be safe so..
> 
> To be honest I'm happy with a 3rd Place in the group. Euro League is something we can challenge for I guess.


:ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Talk for years about Liverpool "belonging" in the CL. Play reserves to accommodate other competitions. 

It's utterly embarrassing on every level. Worse than Blackpool and Wolves.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Open as I am to a Fraudgers masterstroke, the teamsheet looks pathetic.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Most of our players are not used to play twice per week recently I mean.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fanjawi said:


> Most of our team are not used to play twice a week..
> 
> And besides, the league will be more important. If we beat Basel and Ludo we will be safe so..
> 
> To be honest I'm happy with a 3rd Place in the group. Euro League is something we can challenge for I guess.


...way to be ambitious


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Talk for years about Liverpool "belonging" in the CL. Play reserves to accommodate other competitions.
> 
> It's utterly embarrassing on every level. Worse than Blackpool and Wolves.


How can you expect a manager to play the same players for 4 different competitions? (League, CL, Capital One, FA Cup).

We need to change it up.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, so Allegri has finally grown some balls or given in. Juve start with a back 4. No excuses. Must win.



Fanjawi said:


> Most of our team are not used to play twice a week..
> 
> And besides, the league will be more important. If we beat Basel and Ludo we will be safe so..
> 
> To be honest I'm happy with a 3rd Place in the group. Euro League is something we can challenge for I guess.


There's no way you should be happy with coming 3rd in a group containing Basel and Ludogorets.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Saint Dick said:


> Okay, so Allegri has finally grown some balls and given away. Juve start with a back 4. No excuses. Must win.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way you should be happy with coming 3rd in a group containing Basel and Ludogorets.


With the form we are in right now 3rd will be amazing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that's not the point. you shouldn't be happy with 3rd


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Our first string side can't score against fucking Hull and Newcastle. Balotelli has played with the fitba ability of a potato and Borini is currently the number 2 striker so thats a reasonable change. Gerrard has the pace of a wombat and the defensive ability of one these days and Allen/Lucas are good players so that change is fine. Not playing Sterling and Hendo is disgraceful.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Liverpool are so fucking embarrassing, they have me actually hoping Real Madrid ANNIHILATE them. 

Real Madrid should send Fraudgers and Liverpool a clear message: GET THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't rate Allen. At all.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Why the hell didn't we get Welbeck.. ugh. I know he was a Man United player but still. Anything better than Balo and we wouldn't been as bad as we are now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Best rest players in the Champions League tonight so they can try to win on the weekend and try and qualify for the Champions League next season.. 

The man has got his white flag up and threw the team under the bus here, the massive shitbag.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Okay.

So you either play your best team in every UCL game, qualify and most likely get eliminated in the next round. OR. You rest your players. Focus on the league. Get the top 4. And try to get better players from their so we can actually play in the UCL for something next season?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Sterling and Coutinho are the only players I'm gutted about not being in there, not much else to complain about with that line up. Lolvren and Balo being replaced by Borini and Kolo is about right.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fanjawi said:


> Okay.
> 
> So you either play your best team in every UCL game, qualify and most likely get eliminated in the next round. OR. You rest your players. Focus on the league. Get the top 4. And try to get better players from their so we can actually play in the UCL for something next season?


Get in the bin right now you space mutant.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Playing a weak team in the ucl is a joke


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ronny going to go HAM

Records will be broken :dance2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

if we win this, i may actually streak around the streets.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> if we win this, i may actually streak around the streets.


If you win this i'll quit fitba forever.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> if we win this, i may actually streak around the streets.


Video plz


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Predicting Liverpool to do well for 20 minutes then quickly concede a few again


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Big Ben :dance2

Thank God, was getting nervous there for a minute


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gambit said:


> Video plz


i think its a little bit worrying you'd want to see guy streak all over the streets. 

:side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Only you kenny


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Liverpool could probably be winning if they didn't have that ultra poverty up front.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gambit said:


> Only you kenny


in that case, im preparing my birthday suit :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ITV are making out this is a 50:50 game.

Madrid have had 13 shots to Liverpool's 0.

They're doing better than I thought though.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

We're doing nothing in terms of shooting, but we're not playing that bad. I think this team is a lot better than the team that got twatted 3-0 at home though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We started the game very brightly but Madrid were in control for almost the entire first half. Mignolet has been fantastic throughout the match and seems to be finding some form lately. There are times where we can get behind Madrid's defence but we don't have the quality on the pitch to do that. I would maybe bring on Sterling who likes to run at players and take them on. I'm just glad it's only one goal we've conceded so far.

KOLO has been bossing it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Liverpool have done well in terms of not getting absolutely fucked to death. They're nowhere near getting a goal against Madrid.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Coutinho on for Markovic or Allen soon plz.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I miss Alexis. :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can juve stop existing thanks?

useless bottling cunts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JUVE GO KEEP EXISTING KEEP THE DREAM ALIVE


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

lol kizwell


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

STERLZ and STEVIE.

Let's hope they can inject some attack in our game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh result. At least we didn't get fisted as bad as we should have, which I guess was also down to Ronaldo being a potato tonight. Still despite a few hiccups that was probably one of the better defensive performances we've had this season. Nothing to get excited about, especially since we still looked like shite going forward, but it's something.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Arsenal.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Why do I support this fucking football club. Fuck sake.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Okay, well I'm pleasantly surprised by that. I thought this team did better than the one that got spanked 3-0 at half time. I was happy with Migs, Lucas, KOLO KOLO TOURE, and at times Markovic showed some spark.

As I predicted though, Allen was absolute fucking garbage.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Redd Foxx said:


>


:lel


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Liverpool were garbage and the only thing stopping that game being 4-0 was Ronaldo forgetting how to play fitba.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

juventus with a fucking lotto win fuck football man worst sport in the history of humanity fuck this shit

fuck you kiz


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Arsenal done me out of £500 tonight! Useless bottling spineless cunts


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Strong result against a very good Anderlecht side that have managed in past away games to overturn absolutely fucking nobody. 

Bayern in the last 16, muthafuckaaaa.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That's shambles from Le Ars. 

Defensively we were actually good today as Kolo led the back line with some authority. Mignolet was our best player though, making some great saves. Disappointed in our last 20 minutes considering we didn't gamble and try get something out of the game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Can anyone else see our bad Allen is or is it just me?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

3-0 up and somehow they fucked it up :wenger


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Aaaannd Arsenal killed my accy with that gutless surrender :done

Wenger out


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao egame


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Can anyone else see our bad Allen is or is it just me?


I rate allen to be honest. Gets the ball moving quickly and seems to keep the ball quite well. He does look clueless when he's in and around the opposition's box, which is where he needs to improve.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> Can anyone else see our bad Allen is or is it just me?


He's decent when against smaller teams when things are going well but he's never good enough to dominate games against anyone who is above average.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

All he did today was give the ball away.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> Can anyone else see our bad Allen is or is it just me?


I agree. He's average at best. Definitely our worst midfielder.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Decent performance

OMG RODGERS SHOULD BE SACKED DOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

lel at Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> All he did today was give the ball away.


Was Allen the only player to give the ball away at times though? I do think that Lucas and Can were better than Allen today but I really don't think he was that bad. We had three defensive minded players in the middle to try and keep Madrid out, which worked at times. Madrid did mount good pressure every time we did have the ball in the middle. I would seriously start playing Lucas as DM in future games and have Hendo and Gerrard in front of him. Can and Allen to come on during games.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, he did it more than anybody. Even a couple of times I couldn't see who it was - the camera zoomed in on him. He's terrible.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Definitely not terrible. Based on this season though, I would have Lucas, Gerrard/Can and Hendo starting with Allen coming off the bench, depending on the circumstances of the game. He's not our best midfielder but I still rate him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's been here how long now and done what? Yeah exactly. I back every player that comes, but he has been terrible. I don't rate him at all, he's a lightweight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Slam Allen, but praise the woeful Markovic :Jordan


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

It's not just this game though, the only spell where he looked every bit the player we thought we bought was his first few games. He offers nothing defensively or offensively and he certainly isn't good enough to play the link between defence and attack. He's a West Brom quality player, not a Champions League player.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Prince Jax said:


> It's not just this game though, the only spell where he looked every bit the player we thought we bought was his first few games. He offers nothing defensively or offensively and he certainly isn't good enough to play the link between defence and attack. He's a West Brom quality player, not a Champions League player.


this. thank you


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Joel said:


> Slam Allen, but praise the woeful Markovic :Jordan


"and at times Markovic showed some spark"

That's all I said.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

My Anderlecht :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Allen was great in the back end of last season :bored


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Allen was great in the back end of last season :bored


Before or after you choked and threw the title?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't think that has anything to do with the discussion about whether Allen is good or not, Liam

Low level bantz


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> "and at times Markovic showed some spark"
> 
> That's all I said.


When did he show sparks? I saw a man giving away the ball all the time.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

So you guys should be blaming Rodgers from bringing in Allen if you think he's terrible then? You won't be getting goals from Allen, if that's what you guys expected for some stupid reason. He's been brought in as he fit's Rodgers philosophy of the pass and move game. That's what Allen is good at. He isn't always consistent to be fair, but he's far from terrible.

Markovic hasn't had a good start to his career at Liverpool in all honesty but he's only 20 years of age and has a lot of potential, which hopefully he can produce in the very near future.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't watch the game but LMAO @ Rodgers. Utter cowardice for a club so proud of their name and history. Wonder what the travelling fans thought of that. Embarrassing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

They were actually in good voice/song all game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Great is a strong word for Allen last season. Had a few goals and got into good attacking positions, not really much else though. Hardly played anyways. He is better suited for midtable clubs (in b4 "but Liverpool are midtable" bantz), should just go back to Swansea.

Liverpool won't get 3 points this weekend. I would confidently say Chelsea will win the game, but I can't predict a last minute red card/equalizer/Chelsea collapse :moyes8


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Don't think that has anything to do with the discussion about whether Allen is good or not, Liam
> 
> Low level bantz




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529441322672070656


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Seb said:


> Didn't watch the game but LMAO @ Rodgers. Utter cowardice for a club so proud of their name and history. Wonder what the travelling fans thought of that. Embarrassing.


Far from embarrassing. Considering the from that Madrid have been in and the from that we've been in, it's a decent performance whilst we fielded a young squad. Especially away from home. The Chelsea game is a lot more important at the moment.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529441322672070656


:lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*A*ccumulator *R*uining *S*outhern *E*mbarrassing *N*asty *A*rsehole *L*ids


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Far from embarrassing. Considering the from that Madrid have been in and the from that we've been in, it's a decent performance whilst we fielded a young squad. Especially away from home. The Chelsea game is a lot more important at the moment.


I'm obviously referring to Rodger's team selection rather than the performance. Thought that would have been obvious from me saying I didn't watch the game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Koke is an absolutely fucking superb player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> The Chelsea game is a lot more important at the moment.


How? It's the 11th game out of 38. The Madrid game was the 4th out of 6. You do the math to see which was more important.

Also re. Markovic. I haven't seen 'a lot of potential' out of him yet. I've seen a very fast player, but I'm surprised at the lack of technique so far. Seems you got your Salah in the end, albeit, £9m more.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Quite sad the shit that Sanchez has to put up with really.

Oh and Pirlo free kick on his 100th CL appearance :moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> *A*ccumulator *R*uining *S*outhern *E*mbarrassing *N*asty *A*rsehole *L*ids


I backed your lot. :moyes1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Seb said:


> I'm obviously referring to Rodger's team selection rather than the performance. Thought that would have been obvious from me saying I didn't watch the game.


Wasn't that obvious to be honest. It's funny you say that though as the team he did select today played better than the team he fielded at Anfield. I'm sure the fans would've been proud.



Joel said:


> How? It's the 11th game out of 38. The Madrid game was the 4th out of 6. You do the math to see which was more important.
> 
> Also re. Markovic. I haven't seen 'a lot of potential' out of him yet. I've seen a very fast player, but I'm surprised at the lack of technique so far. Seems you got your Salah in the end, albeit, £9m more.


At the end of the day, every game is important but it was always going to be extremely difficult against arguably the best team in the world, playing away from home and considering we've been dire this season. Rodgers put out a decent enough side that could've nicked something though, it's not like we didn't give a fuck. in saying that though, we have more of a chance of winning at Anfield against Chelsea than we did today against Madrid.

In regards to Markovic, I thought he was decent today to be honest and it was one of his better performances. When he came on against City earlier in the season, he made a real impact and showed what he can do. Obviously he hasn't done as well as expected but he's only young, new to England and needs time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't mind the selection. Toure had a good game for the second week running and should really get a look in this weekend now. I would have at least liked to have seen Henderson play, but we have a squad now and it should be utilised. Granted, we're crap, but we're crap with lots of players.

Just watched the Juve game and thought they were generally quite poor, but Pirlo was fantastic. Tevez was especially lacklustre again, but that just seems to be a European tradition for him.

I agree w/Jol re Markovic's technique. I said a while ago in the chatbox that it makes me think of Skrtel as a winger. A fast Shelvey too maybe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Galatasaray surely should be banned. Like their one fan on here.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty much a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" scenario for Brendao. Personally think resting our best players for the Chelsea match is the right call. We were never gonna compete with Real Madrid with our current form. Probably won't get points from Chelsea either but there's a significantly better chance.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fanjawi said:


> Why the hell didn't we get Welbeck.. ugh. I know he was a Man United player but still. Anything better than Balo and we wouldn't been as bad as we are now.


b/c Donny is average and you wanted Balotelli you dense twit. Seriously what is your obsession with black strikers? Its fucking worrying. 



King Kenny said:


> Can anyone else see our bad Allen is or is it just me?


lel. He's not bad at all. He is however not what we need if he's in a midfield with Hendo, Can or Lucas.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Its sad when the only consolation I can take is that we're doing better than Pool and City in the CL. Just hope we don't get Bayern, Real or P$G in the R16


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

And its Drawsenal. Drawsenal FC.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Change formation. Create a ton of chances. Win fitba match. Thank fucking God.

(now we're going to beat Malmo, lose to Atleti and go out on head-to-head to Olympiacos because Vidal missed that last minute pen)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

If they lose to Athletico again, there is really no point in them being in the last 16 anyway, they'll just be making up the numbers. Same story with Arsenal and Dortmund. They should treat those games very seriously as "are we really ready for the big time matches?" and the answer is most likely no. Europa is protracted as hell but a good run there is more exciting than a second round CL loss.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Honestly would like to see how Arsenal would do in Europa. Think we could win that. But I like CL footy more.
Anyways idiots on Twatter sending Flamini death threats, ignoring the fact that Mert, Monreal, Rambo were all far worse than he was, is fucking pathetic. I swear it pisses me off that those type of cunts "support" the team, they should just go fuck off to the rentboys. Its this kind of "support" that also lends to how nervous we look at time, hell even Arshavin and Gervinho have attested to it, and shall we not forget when our own support booed off Eboue in tears. The Arsenal fanbase can be a bunch f cunts sometime, thankfully no one on here is like that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> If they lose to Athletico again, there is really no point in them being in the last 16 anyway, they'll just be making up the numbers. Same story with Arsenal and Dortmund. They should treat those games very seriously as "are we really ready for the big time matches?" and the answer is most likely no. Europa is protracted as hell but a good run there is more exciting than a second round CL loss.


I'd take a round of 16 CL exit over a deep Europa League run.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Saint Dick said:


> I'd take a round of 16 CL exit over a deep Europa League run.


Other than winning the Europa League, I'd always take a R16 CL exit tbf.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you'd likely get more co-efficient points from a deep europa run


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kiz said:


> you'd likely get more co-efficient points from a deep europa run


Co-efficient points don't matter to me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well they kind of matter to any club wanting to get a better seeding.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> I'd take a round of 16 CL exit over a deep Europa League run.


What about winning Europa? I'd take a semi-final CL run over that because that's lots of exciting elite European nights where you start to believe you've got a chance but outside of that I'd rather win something.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Team selection was embarrassing from Rodgers and anyone associated with the club should be embarrassed by how he made Liverpool look last night. After so many years of yearning for big European nights he essentially forfeited the match, not just in the team selection but how they played. Kinda funny that they couldn't even park the bus very well. Scoreline flattered them a lot because the match was completely one sided and Real should have had at least 3. If I was a Liverpool fan *shivers* I'd be fuming if I paid to go see that last night. Basically a huge fuck you from a club that love talking up how big they are. No "big club" would ever do that. Players don't need resting in November either. If they aren't fit enough to play 2 games a week at this early stage of the season then it's on your end for not making them fit enough or for not having enough quality on the bench. If he was doing this then he may as well have kept them at home to actually rest because traveling all the way to Madrid and training isn't exactly a recharge tactic. Rodgers looked like a total clown during his pre-match interview too coming up with excuses for him not forfeiting the match. "This team beat Swansea". So pathetic. Kolo was boss though and should keep his spot tbh. Also on Markovic he hasn't shown even any potential so far.*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I am not sure if Brenda expected the second string team to perform as well as they did (using the term "performed well" very cautiously here). Suspicious that he has actually given up caring about the entire CL, let alone the Real game and probably wants to focus on PL to make it to CL again next season.

Despite the obvious fact that Real did dominate (1-0 is still a misleading scoreline), the jobber team that Rodgers fielded performed quite well within their capacities. Not surprising since the likes of Balotelli hardly seem first team material at the moment. Perhaps they might even have scored a lucky (albeit undeserving) equalizer if Sterling had come on sooner. 

There were apparently many non-English Liverpool fans and I can guess how cheated they must have felt, having to purchase tickets and come all the way just to see a defeatist attitude. Not really inspiring stuff.

The only thing Liverpool can take out of it is probably they can tinker with their formation for the game against Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in fairness, liverpool still moved up a spot in their group.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yes because clearly the way to win games is to keep going with the same selections as the side that lost to Newcastle, right WF? :hayden3 The so called first team players have been playing shite and aren't in form. Why keep persisting with something that wasn't working?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They'll all be straight back vs Chelsea though.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd take a CL semi final exit over the EL, but anything less - I'd rather we won the EL. This last 16 exit for us is also getting embarrassing. Cannot do anything worthwhile in the CL.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Koke is an absolutely fucking superb player.


Thanks, while you're at it, can you tell us if blueberries are blue?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

EGame said:


> Thanks, while you're at it, can you tell us if blueberries are blue?


Technically Blueberries are actually purple in color.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Team selection was embarrassing from Rodgers and anyone associated with the club should be embarrassed by how he made Liverpool look last night. After so many years of yearning for big European nights he essentially forfeited the match, not just in the team selection but how they played. Kinda funny that they couldn't even park the bus very well. Scoreline flattered them a lot because the match was completely one sided and Real should have had at least 3. If I was a Liverpool fan *shivers* I'd be fuming if I paid to go see that last night. Basically a huge fuck you from a club that love talking up how big they are. No "big club" would ever do that. Players don't need resting in November either. If they aren't fit enough to play 2 games a week at this early stage of the season then it's on your end for not making them fit enough or for not having enough quality on the bench. If he was doing this then he may as well have kept them at home to actually rest because traveling all the way to Madrid and training isn't exactly a recharge tactic. Rodgers looked like a total clown during his pre-match interview too coming up with excuses for him not forfeiting the match. "This team beat Swansea". So pathetic. Kolo was boss though and should keep his spot tbh. Also on Markovic he hasn't shown even any potential so far.*


100% spot on. Absolutely nailed it.

Funniest thing for me all day was listening to the mongs try and explain to me how they came away with a moral victory :lmao

When Mourinho rolls into town and fucks Rodgers' over like Rodgers' fucked his own family over, it's going to be the funniest thing that Mr Clever has ever done.

Last night was the dopey fake teeth sporting tits Hodgson moment and I'm hoping he can manage to pull a win or two out in a couple of weeks as when Chelsea spank them, RAWK will have their pitchforks out begging for blood but I just want this comedy show to go on a little bit longer.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

City are the WOATs


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Clichy is dreadful. This game could end up as anything at this rate.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

messi tho


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pathetic from City at the back. The worst part is CSKA are shambolic themselves.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Premier League is so embarrassing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I want to fucking DESTROY ALVES. 

OH MY FUCK CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GET HIM OUT OF OUR GODDAMN TEAM. OH MY CHRIST.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> The Premier League is so embarrassing.


.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> The Premier League is so embarrassing.


I thought it was the best league in the world?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Disgusting Premier league.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

City are a fucking joke in Europe


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

City in the Champions League...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So is it ok for the ref to be blamed for that fuck up? Or is that only taboo when Arsenal do it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Thank you, City. This is quality comedy.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

And Toure completely fucks up. City are fucking quality entertainment. This season has been banter all around.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hahaha. Fucking Hazard. He's so easy to predict. Always waits for the GK to dive. Just stand still and you'll save it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> The Premier League is so embarrassing.


THE 'SKY SPORTS' BEST LEAGUE IN THE WORLD ™


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We didn't even get a goal against this lot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

City making an absolute show of themselves tonight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Xevoz said:


> Hahaha. Fucking Hazard. He's so easy to predict. Always waits for the GK to dive. Just stand still and you'll save it.


So easy to predict that he's scored like 15 and had 2 saved...

Shit performance, but should have still won. Just gotta beat Schalke I suppose, which we should do if we take it seriously.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Best Champions League player of all time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Does Messi play before Ronaldo on matchday 5?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

City taking our title for biggest bottle merchants, there. In fairly spectacular fashion at that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Does Messi play before Ronaldo on matchday 5?


Yeah Barca play APOEL the day before Madrid play Basel.

Will give him a chance to add to this as well, don't think Barca have ever played in Cyprus.

Dermot Corrigan
‏@dermotmcorrigan
On way to his 71 CL goals Messi has netted in each of the 15 countries and 21 cities in which he's played for Barca.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Also, shout out to the ref for pulling a Mariner and booking the wrong person.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The premier league is the best league in the world :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Saints4CL.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pretty sure that statement is always regarding entertainment rather than the quality of the top teams. It hasn't been true for that for years now, probably since Utd's last peak which was at least 3 years ago now.

Shambolic from City in every department. Including the fans. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Watching Gotze's goal was so sad, as it shows how done Ashley Cole is :sad:

Neuer's double save was pure :trips5


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Entertainent the prem is easily best followed by bayernliga or even the championship.

Quality erm La liga?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Tom Cleverley has won more Champions League games than Manchester City have won in their entire history.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

After 4 games of the CL last season Moyes had more points in the bag than Liverpool, Man City & Arsenal have after 4 games this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fustice?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Pretty sure that statement is always regarding entertainment rather than the quality of the top teams. It hasn't been true for that for years now, probably since Utd's last peak which was at least 3 years ago now.
> 
> Shambolic from City in every department. Including the fans. *


Pretty much anytime Messi breaks any record or does anything special in Spain, places like Reddit, Daily Mail, Lad/Sport Bible are flooded with the same mongs posting "Couldn't do that/score like that in the Prem, La Liga is a shitty two team league" even though, ignoring the top 3 in Spain, the mid tier Spanish teams have absolutely dominated the Europa League for 4-5 years and defending in the Prem is fucking awful compared to the other top leagues. Too many idiots who buy into Sky marketing and the shite that comes out of Jamie Redknapps mouth, I'd take most people here's opinions over his.

Prem wins on entertainment for sure though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

English teams have cost me so much money this week. Totally useless the lot of them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

seems like chelsea is the only top class team left in england, quite the decline in quality


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Surprised that Bayern didn't rape us AGAIN this time. Seeing how the match was played it was more of a training for them, still our chances to advance to the next round are there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

\
What a fucking twat lol City should have been down to 8 Nasri should have been sent off as well

Pathetic display, pathetic crowd, serves them right....


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

steamed hams said:


> After 4 games of the CL last season Moyes had more points in the bag than Liverpool, Man City & Arsenal have after 4 games this season.


To be fair, Moyes had a good run in the Champions League last year. It was the league were we sucked balls.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Nasri could've killed the lad with that kick. Straight red, fine, multi-year ban; should've been given the works. Disgrace to fitba.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I even question that the Prem is the most entertaining.

But that is all opinions


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=307432










:maury


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Did I cost a lot of money?

Do I usually underperform in big game situations? 

Do I lack warrior spirit?

Do I look like a world beater in league competition and then a shadow of myself away from the league?

Did I somehow manage to be part of two losing teams to the same lower division club in consecutive FA Cup competitions?

Do I wear blue at home? 

What am I?

I'm a footballer for Manchester City


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Without a word of a lie, I was fucking anticipating the absolute hell out of a Henry Hill post just like that.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That post is money whenever those frail cowards lace it up in Europe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Might as well just rename our club Messi FC.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

How the fuck did we lose to that shite?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> How the fuck did we lose to that shite?


Because we're shitter.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> Because we're shitter.


I remember when we went to CSKA and Scholes, G-NEV and Andogoat ABUSED their artificial turf with 70 yard passes all game. It was like training.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not much to really say.

few people will be looking for new jobs soon. there is no dumber club in world football. from 15.points to 2. I might not care, plenty of city fans won't care but very important people do care.

club is all talk really. nothing else. lots of things said, so little done. that's on the manager and players.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I really wish City would get it together tbh. 

Wouldn't back them to win the CL, but they are certainly one of those teams who on a good day could upset a front-runner team like Bayern or Madrid and take them out of the competition. And I wish they progressed for that reason alone.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Four games, four wins, a 13-1 goal difference. Most dominating start by a team ever.

While being in the relegation zone in Bundesliga.

Dortmund lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Zen said:


> Four games, four wins, a 13-1 goal difference. Most dominating start by a team ever.
> 
> While being in the relegation zone in Bundesliga.
> 
> Dortmund lol


Imagine the banter if they get relegated and win the CL


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

City are European lightweights, won't change until they have a manager who can take a team somewhere in the CL. Their usual CL collapse sucks though, because they will be focused on the league now.

Worst Chelsea performance so far this season. Positives are that we didn't lose, and should still advance as top of the group. I know Hazard doesn't usually miss penalties, but I really hate his approach. Its too nonchalant, usually doesn't have power, and relies on the keeper diving the wrong way. I miss Lampard. Maybe Mourinho should look into Drogba's 100 PERCENT Chelsea penalty record. Schurrle with another wank performance. Looks like he is going to be a sub for Willian this season too. If he's not careful he will slip behind Potato Salahd on the pecking order, which is basically like being in purgatory. Costa lacked composure tonight, needs to be up for it against Liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530128449256816640
"#UsAgainstTheWorld"
















:lel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the actual content of the tweet says a lot more than the hashtag, and confirms what pretty much everyone knows already. too many players not up to the task mentally. too many players have dropped off considerably since last season, probably a good 6-7 players who were really important. it's up to pelle to get that level back, or he'll be out on his arse at the end of the season, if not sooner.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Slept through the games but wasn't surprised by City's result when I checked the scores :bored

I explained this already in the CB, no way the football gods will just let City have a Sheikh fall into their lap and let them have success on all fronts, the football gods must get their City lels from somewhere :jordan4

Maybe next year


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the football gods had about 40 years worth of lels you dunce.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You think the football gods cared about City during that time? :bored


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

evidently so for 40 years of lels.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kiz said:


> well they kind of matter to any club wanting to get a better seeding.


League champions = top seeds from next season. A deep Europa League run won't help our cause in Serie A, and we'll probably still be a 2nd seed if we don't win the league so co-efficient points aren't a priority to me. They're more important for teams like Arsenal who aren't going to win their league and need the co-efficients to be in pot 2.



Henry Hill said:


> What about winning Europa? I'd take a semi-final CL run over that because that's lots of exciting elite European nights where you start to believe you've got a chance but outside of that I'd rather win something.


I'd prefer to not get knocked out of an easy group for the second year running. That's all I really care about. I would've been happy to win the Europa League last season but going out of the CL like that again is unacceptable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that hasn't been confirmed


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

thought it had been


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Alaba injured. Out for 3 months.



Would be a good time to put trust in Rode.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Worst Chelsea performance so far this season. Positives are that we didn't lose, and should still advance as top of the group. I know Hazard doesn't usually miss penalties, but I really hate his approach. Its too nonchalant, usually doesn't have power, and relies on the keeper diving the wrong way. I miss Lampard. Maybe Mourinho should look into Drogba's 100 PERCENT Chelsea penalty record. Schurrle with another wank performance. Looks like he is going to be a sub for Willian this season too. If he's not careful he will slip behind Potato Salahd on the pecking order, which is basically like being in purgatory. Costa lacked composure tonight, needs to be up for it against Liverpool.


Nah. That was better than the Schalke and QPR games. We had 18 shots and 10 of which were on target. Their keeper was on great form and they were some sloppy shots.

Hazard has missed 3 out of 30 penalties in his career. So that's a miss every 10 pens. He still has my trust to take them.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah we lost, bloody moscow :cuss:

How good was Yaya's pen tho? :trips5


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*freekick



Joel said:


> Hazard has missed 3 out of 30 penalties in his career. So that's a miss every 10 pens. He still has my trust to take them.


what would he ever do without your trust?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Goku said:


> Alaba injured. Out for 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a good time to put trust in Rode.


haven't watched anything from bayern but isn't rode a defensive mid? is alaba playing dm these days? or rode playing lb?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bernat is permanent left back these days. Alaba plays a hybrid CB-CM role. Bayern already play with 2 CBs, so Rode being the 3rd CB shouldn't be much of a problem, especially as we don't have many big games in the coming months. Putting Dante at LCB would mean we have all 3 of our fit CBs on the pitch in all matches and may be too defensive. Rode would solve that problem. This is all based on us retaining the 3-3-4, but we could change to a 4-2-3-1 (though I think that would be regression).

After Robben and Neuer, Alaba has been our most important player this season.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Maybe next year


I'd forgotten what team you supported until I saw this line :stephenA3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I know you didn't, but good joke :stephenA3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

In the Champions League this season

Barclays Premier League: 5 wins, 5 draws, 6 losses
La Liga: 10 wins, 1 draw, 5 losses
Bayernliga: 12 wins, 2 draws, 2 losses


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

isnt it just confirming what everyone knew?

the top talents in world football end up for the most part, at bayern, barca and madrid. that's just how it is. dortmund challenged bayern, and in response bayern bought their 2 best players and put them back in their box. atletico have a great 2 seasons, and lost players. meanwhile, barca went out and spent 70 odd mil on a striker, in a team containing neymar and messi already. it took missing the champions league for the biggest money maker in england to spend massive, and it still was, arguably, a bloke that madrid didn't want.

england just can't attract these top talents, they want to play for barca, madrid or bayern. everyone in germany practically wants to play for bayern, and everyone wants to play for barca or madrid. and with their revenue levels, no one in england can catch them, sans united. bayern are just smarter, but we all know germany is an absolute hotbed for talent nowadays. they can play the younger guys in the league because they'll walk it anyways.

plus the fa don't provide english teams any favours with tv > players recovery, but that's minor.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

MAIN EVENT TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tbf though we've only signed 3 top class players in the past 4 years (Sanchez, Neymar, Suarez) maybe you could put Alba in there too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

EGame said:


> Tbf though we've only signed 3 top class players in the past 4 years (Sanchez, Neymar, Suarez) maybe you could put Alba in there too.


absolutely, but only due to the overwhelming success of la masia.

but in the last 8 years, barcelona have bought ibra for about 60 mil, fabregas for 34, alves for about 30 mil, villa for 34, neymar for god knows how much and suarez for 75 mil. barca are about to hit the 600 mil revenue mark, and if they weren't banned from transfers, i suspect the heavy investment would continue.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Tbf though we've only signed 3 top class players in the past 4 years (Sanchez, Neymar, Suarez) maybe you could put Alba in there too.


Rakitic is top class.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

not on the level of those 3.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> not on the level of those 3.


Well above the level of Alba.

He's was world class season. Not even debatable.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Well above the level of Alba.
> 
> He's was world class season. Not even debatable.


Either way he's pretty fucking good regardless of whether you think he's Word Class or not.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Did anyone else see Nial Quinn blame City's CL record this season on FFP because they have a smaller squad? I know it's widely accepted that he's a muppet/homer for City but when you're getting laughed out by Jamie Redknapp for your stupidity it's time to reconsider. 

I like Pelle but I'd be surprised if he's there next season. Didn't think he was all that great last season and got a tad lucky by winning the league with what was honestly still an under performing City team. Now the league finally has a great team in Chelsea which made a good CL run essential to keeping his job. Is harsh that he basically has to either win the league or go far in the CL but he knew that when he took the job. Or should have known that. Regardless he'd have to finally get this City team performing somewhere near their potential for me to say he was unlucky to be sacked when he does come the end of the season. Players are more to blame than Pelle but we all know who will feel the consequences of their timid performances. I think City need a real no nonsense old school manager. Obviously I have no idea if the players feel they can under perform for Pelle and get away with it but this has never felt like a team willing to give it all for their manager. Never felt like that under Mancini either. Don't think they've added difference making quality to their team for a few seasons now but they still have more than enough quality to be better than they've performed for the majority of the last few years. Kompany/Yaya/Silva/Aguero is the back bone of a team who should be challenging for CL's not struggling to get the KO stages of them. *



Seb said:


> Pretty much anytime Messi breaks any record or does anything special in Spain, places like Reddit, Daily Mail, Lad/Sport Bible are flooded with the same mongs posting "Couldn't do that/score like that in the Prem, La Liga is a shitty two team league" even though, ignoring the top 3 in Spain, the mid tier Spanish teams have absolutely dominated the Europa League for 4-5 years and defending in the Prem is fucking awful compared to the other top leagues. Too many idiots who buy into Sky marketing and the shite that comes out of Jamie Redknapps mouth, I'd take most people here's opinions over his.
> 
> Prem wins on entertainment for sure though.


*I'd argue the Prem is the best for quality over all 20 teams but the peak is much lower. Or definitely at least the bottom 10 in the Prem are better than the bottom 10 elsewhere. Top 8 from Spain could probably all challenge very hard for top 4 in England right now. The likes of Sevilla and Valencia would easily be top 4 and even the likes of Celta would stand a good chance. Only Chelsea would get anywhere near the top in Spain too. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Unfortunately there is no real way to tell in regards to the bottom 10, because there is no competition for that like there is with the top 4 for example.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How they perform against the top sides?*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *How they perform against the top sides?*


Don't think it counts really. You said yourself that the peak of La Liga is better than the Prem's, so therefore the lower teams are likely to do better against the top of the Prem than La Liga's lower teams against Madrid and Barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Niall Quinn is an absolute muppet.

Alba is the only world class defender in the Barca squad. Mathieu would be pretty close.



Seabs said:


> *I'd argue the Prem is the best for quality over all 20 teams but the peak is much lower. Or definitely at least the bottom 10 in the Prem are better than the bottom 10 elsewhere. Top 8 from Spain could probably all challenge very hard for top 4 in England right now. The likes of Sevilla and Valencia would easily be top 4 and even the likes of Celta would stand a good chance. Only Chelsea would get anywhere near the top in Spain too. *


I'd have the Bottom 10 in La Liga over the Bottom 10 in the Prem. The Spanish teams may not have the level of investment of the English teams, but they're much better organised, probably because the cores of their teams are mostly Spanish. The reason the lower teams in the Prem seem more competitive and can get results against the top teams, is because the top teams are much weaker. Stick Madrid/Barca in the Prem and Ronaldo and Messi would batter the lower teams. 1-4 and 5-10 aren't really arguable for me, CL & EL attest to that, and I agree about Valencia/Sevilla.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Wonderful performance.

McCarthy was easily MOTM, quickly becoming my fave player. Everywhere the ball went, he was there to claim it. 

Also, Origi is so bad. Looks to be another terrible signing for Mr. Clever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Alba being world class.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

United/Liverpool will finish 4th and Everton will win the europa.

:martinez


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> LOL at Alba being world class.


Alba has been absolute class for club and country since his breakout season at Valencia. Best in the world since the decline of Cashley.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not enough galaxy class players about tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Alba has been absolute class for club and country since his breakout season at Valencia. Best in the world since the decline of Cashley.


You're mis-spelling Alaba though.


----------



## HollyWood92 (Nov 6, 2014)

As I was watching the Shaktar Donetsk/Bate Borisov, game in the Champions League, on Wednesday night, I see Shaktar have some decent players at that club. Alex Teixera, Douglas Costa and Taison.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/2lgjg5/a_couple_of_home_truths_about_city_vs_cska_from_a/

:shrug


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> You're mis-spelling Alaba though.


i was about to post this


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

#REKT 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530513303488200704


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/32...p4?versionId=g7ZUFW7OOWZjKzxjh8yDM6cme.uqvE3F

What a goal from Kobin and really good game in Warsaw yesterday. Legia with another superb performance - 12 points in 4 matches. :kobe6


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seb said:


> Alba has been absolute class for club and country since his breakout season at Valencia. Best in the world since the decline of Cashley.


I'll place Alaba ahead of him.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

nazzac said:


> Don't think it counts really. You said yourself that the peak of La Liga is better than the Prem's, so therefore the lower teams are likely to do better against the top of the Prem than La Liga's lower teams against Madrid and Barca.


Competition in the La Liga at the moment is as hot as the Premier League - top 5 in La Liga are currently way too close for comfort. Real Madrid do not have a big lead and have been beaten by Sociedad unlike Chelsea in the EPL who seem to be getting away from the pack. Though Madrid look stronger now and are not likely to lose so easily again, I would bet that the other teams would give it a better go than EPL teams have done so far against Chelsea. 

In current form, Madrid will win, but Barca, Atleti, Sevilla and Valencia could fight it out. 'Course, it may eventually taper down to the top 3, but we are only considering the competition atm.

And you have the likes of Eibar doing a last season's Crystal Palace in the La Liga now. But yes, the EPL is certainly more entertaining, though the teams are far weaker.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> You're mis-spelling Alaba though.





Goku said:


> i was about to post this





ABK said:


> I'll place Alaba ahead of him.


Considering the post I was responding too said calling Alba world class was laughable, any of you have any others you'd consider higher other than the extremely obvious other contender for that 'title'?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

super gael clichy


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Considering the post I was responding too said calling Alba world class was laughable, any of you have any others you'd consider higher other than the extremely obvious other contender for that 'title'?


luke shaw

























































































:duck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> I'd have the Bottom 10 in La Liga over the Bottom 10 in the Prem. The Spanish teams may not have the level of investment of the English teams, but they're much better organised, probably because the cores of their teams are mostly Spanish. The reason the lower teams in the Prem seem more competitive and can get results against the top teams, is because the top teams are much weaker. Stick Madrid/Barca in the Prem and Ronaldo and Messi would batter the lower teams. 1-4 and 5-10 aren't really arguable for me, CL & EL attest to that, and I agree about Valencia/Sevilla.


Bottom 9 in the BuLi would annihilate the Prem too. Mighty powerhouses like Borussia Dortmund.

edit: soz about the double. merge.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/clubnr12/posts/826859154039193

bayern fan page thingo encouraging bayern fans to turn their backs in unison with city fans on the cl anthem after both sets of fan's treatment from uefa over the moscow debacle.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That'll sure show 'em :evil*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What has the poor music done to anyone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sounds like we'll have academy lads jose pozo and george glendon on the bench.

haha WHAT COULD GO WRONG










who cares about the senior guys, CHILDREN, CHILDREN, FUTURE, FUTURE


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

There's legitimately a better atmosphere in the CSKA game than there was at Villa Park last night.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Roma letting down Totti right at the end :no:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Absolutely horrendous 2nd half it was almost as though Roma wanted to draw. Iturbe came on and was worse than Gervinho if that's even possible given his awful display. Luckily they came away with a draw thanks to the brilliant defending.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if we win we go 2nd :lmao


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Isn't the first tie breaker H2H?

Seeing lots of people writing that City can now lose tonight and still qualify, but I can't see how that math works out as CSKA have won the H2H against City.

Help me, CGS - you're my only hope.

I guess it'll be some kind of funky 3 way H2H deal, I'll trust Jeff Stelling.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

IncapableNinja said:


> Isn't the first tie breaker H2H?
> 
> Seeing lots of people writing that City can now lose tonight and still qualify, but I can't see how that math works out as CSKA have won the H2H against City.
> 
> Help me, CGS - you're my only hope.


I assume that would be possible if the points ended up 18-5-5-5, where it would become a H2H league between the three teams tied on 5.

Each team would have 1 win, 2 draws and 1 loss in total against the other 2 teams, putting the league to goal difference, where city still have a chance.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, that seems to be it. City can lose tonight and still qualify for sure.

I don't think City could go 2nd tonight because of the H2H. Not that it matters at all.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's actually set up for them to go through now.

Iturbe and Strootman were both fucking terrible when they came on.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BIG MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ

HOLLLLLLLLLYYYYYY FUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:willian

Shit goalkeeping, but our build up for it was lovely. In complete control.

Edit: Matic may be a demigod.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonder if ITV will come out with their usual bullshit about how the double punishment "kills the game" tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

THEEEEEEEEEEEE REEEEEEEEECCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDD IS BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Xabi!!!!!!!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shocking from Hart on the first goal. Why stand in the middle of the net?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

it certainly looks like city are playing with 10 men, hojberg is very impressive


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Schalke haven't lost at home all season tells me all I need to know about the Bayernliga.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alonso was the signing of the summer. Dictating everything.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Schalke haven't lost at home all season tells me all I need to know about the Bayernliga.


Looks pretty much the same as The Barclays Chelsea league


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

@ joel southampton haven't lost at home either, pretty sure they'd get killed vs cl competition, whats your point ?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hart, deary me.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Andy "go on" townsend


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> @ joel southampton haven't lost at home either, pretty sure they'd get killed vs cl competition, whats your point ?


Southampton would smash Schalke.

Home and away.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Southampton would smash Schalke.
> 
> Home and away.


LOL no


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi took the Barcelona top scorer off Cesar with a hat-trick, El Clasico top scorer off Di Stefano with a hat-trick, La Liga top goalscorer off Telmo Zarra with a hat-trick, he's taken the CL top scorer off Raul tonight with two goals and counting...

:messi

Edit: Unsurprisingly, he gets the hat-trick.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> LOL no


D'you want some?

Edit: Schalke ded.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HATTTTTRRRRIIIIICCCCKKKKKKKKK'

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Disgraceful performance from Bayern


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

David Silva is better tho..... :lelbron


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

BAYERN WHAT A FUCKING JOKE OF A TEAM. 

HOPE THAT CUNT ALONSO'S LEGS BREAK.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> David Silva is better tho..... :lelbron


http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/38574.html

ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Aguero's back must be in terrible shape.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GET IN! Gotta love Andy Townsend :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Green Light said:


> GET IN! Gotta love Andy Townsend :lmao


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Aguero, cool as a cucumber on those finishes. Can't wait for the Roma match now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seb said:


> http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/38574.html
> 
> ique2


My comment was a :lelbron post at two other posters from a past conversation

Plz move along, sir


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*One man team this season but what a one man :datass*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Disgraceful performance from Bayern


They outworked an 11 man side for the majority of the game, it was far from disgraceful. City should be expected to beat a 10 man Bayern if they're going to be taken seriously in Europe.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

'dat clinical finishing clinic. Ridiculously good stuff again from Aguero.

:darkheskey

Bayern's transition to 10-men was absolutely outstanding. Even though it was a game without consequence for them, that was a fantastic exercise to have before you go deep into the tournament. Shame the two gaffs at the end have soiled their performance.

Townsend had his best spell of commentary so far in his career between the 50th and 85th minute. Made an audible grunt at one point when Rafinha megged somebody and mentioned the news tidbit regarding Neuer and underwear; other than that he let Clive do the heavy lifting.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Absolutely. Bayern were downright heroic for three quarters of the game.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Messi took the Barcelona top scorer off Cesar with a hat-trick, El Clasico top scorer off Di Stefano with a hat-trick, La Liga top goalscorer off Telmo Zarra with a hat-trick, *he's taken the CL top scorer off Raul tonight* with two goals and counting...


Ronaldo suicide watch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That was cosmic level shit from Messi today. From another fucking planet. 

He scored all 3 goals with his right foot too.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hopefully Tevez can be inspired by this Argentine goal frenzy tmr night.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Looks pretty much the same as The Barclays Chelsea league


City 3-2 Bundesliga.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Becomes all time top goalscorer in La Liga and in UCL within a week at 27. Just messi things.

:messi


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

we're all witnesses to the greatest football player of all time
FUCK Aguero man, fuck that guy


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> City 3-2 Bundesliga.


*Aguero

Yet, it's still likely that 3 Bundesliga teams make it through, whilst The Prem only looks like they will get 2 through, with only Chelsea having any hope of going any further


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so excited for tomorrow too. 

I can't be the only one who looks forward to Arsenal games every week just to see them get #rekt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> *Aguero
> 
> Yet, it's still likely that 3 Bundesliga teams make it through, whilst The Prem only looks like they will get 2 through, with only Chelsea having any hope of going any further


The Prem will have all four. Probably only Chelsea can go deep, but only Bayern can go deep too.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> The Prem will have all four. Probably only Chelsea can go deep, but only Bayern can go deep too.


assuming decent draw luck and no injuries, dortmund ?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

City / Roma will be a very tough game. This was a big win for City tonight but it wasn't actually an impressive win, doesn't give me the impression that they're going to go to Rome and comfortably get the result they need. It's 50/50 imo. 

Even with Liverpool's easy group, I don't see them making the cut. They're Europa bound. 

Arsenal will add to their record of Second Round Knockout Trophies. 

Chelsea could easily win the whole thing. They've got the talent, the right balance, the appropriate killer mentality and a brilliant coach.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> assuming decent draw luck and no injuries, dortmund ?


They're done.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

TBF, I would put money on Dortmund before City, Arsenal or Liverpool or Juventus for that matter.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> They're done.


Semi finals at least. Assuming the injuries don't get quite as bad as they got last year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

How many teams are an absolute lock to beat them over two legs?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

All depends on draw, we could get Barca/Dortmund round of 16 if Barca finish 2nd


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Zen said:


> All depends on draw, we could get Barca/Dortmund round of 16 if Barca finish 2nd


They'll beat Barca. Great matchup for them.

By the time the knockout stages come around they'll be going again in the Bayernliga and some of their players who've been out for ages should be getting closer to their best, namely Gundogan. Who was the heartbeat of the CL Final team. They still have 10 of that starting 11 in the squad.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That would be a great footballing match.

Also their league position makes their situation look worse than it really is, they're only 9 pts behind a CL place. As I said before, all it takes is a good run. You get a ten game streak of six wins, two draws and even allow for two losses and you're back in business.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think three English teams make it. City now funnily will probably get through. Arsenal should get through too.

Not a good night for Germany then. Our game was routine from the start. Matic is absolutely ridiculous. The opposition has such a hard time to get the ball off of him, so good at holding it. When he does give it away, he often goes and wins it back. Such a monster, he deserves to be on that PFA team of the year, or whatever the fuck that shit is. Nice to see Drogba and Ramires score coming off the bench. So pleasant to qualify and win the group tonight. For that last game we should play the likes of Drogba, Ramires, Mikel, Ake, Zouma. I hope to go deep in the CL again, semifinals would make me happy. No reason we shouldn't be able to do it again, especially since the team looks complete this season.

Thought for the longest time that Bayern would hold on for the win. Benatia red was deserved, but I think Aguero would have scored even if he didn't challenge. I think its always terrible when a free kick is hit low and goes in. City were awful for the second Bayern goal too, no idea how Lewandowski was allowed to go between Kompany and Mangala. Bayern really threw it away. Aguero is such a good player, carried the team a number of times this season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Drogba scored his 50th goal in Euro competition, first African to reach it. 

:tucky


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Zen said:


> All depends on draw, we could get Barca/Dortmund round of 16 if Barca finish 2nd


If we play with our recent form, we will hammer PSG. 

I think we will win the group. 

Fuaaarrkkk Suarez should hit total form by that time. 

OMG that goal he scored today.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nani > Suarez or Penguero tbh

Edit: His team-mate :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

NANI :mark:

save our wings from mediocrity plz (Di Maria aside obvs)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> If we play with our recent form, we will hammer PSG.
> 
> I think we will win the group.
> 
> ...


That's what I want, I'd rather play PSG than Barca this early in the knock-out stage.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Aguero beating Bayern by himself :damn


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I think three English teams make it. City now funnily will probably get through. Arsenal should get through too.
> 
> Not a good night for Germany then. Our game was routine from the start. Matic is absolutely ridiculous. The opposition has such a hard time to get the ball off of him, so good at holding it. When he does give it away, he often goes and wins it back. Such a monster, he deserves to be on that PFA team of the year, or whatever the fuck that shit is. Nice to see Drogba and Ramires score coming off the bench. So pleasant to qualify and win the group tonight. For that last game we should play the likes of Drogba, Ramires, Mikel, Ake, Zouma. I hope to go deep in the CL again, semifinals would make me happy. No reason we shouldn't be able to do it again, especially since the team looks complete this season.
> 
> Thought for the longest time that Bayern would hold on for the win. Benatia red was deserved, but I think Aguero would have scored even if he didn't challenge. I think its always terrible when a free kick is hit low and goes in. City were awful for the second Bayern goal too, no idea how Lewandowski was allowed to go between* Kompany and Mangala*. Bayern really threw it away. Aguero is such a good player, carried the team a number of times this season.


it was kompany and sagna you racist scumbag.

only watched the first half before i took off for my exam, i thought we were alright. bayern had a lot of the ball and didn't do too much with it. though sagna did really well against ribery. benatia was a straight red and pelanty no question, just like it should've been in matchday 1. they still played well with 10 because pep's great at adjusting systems. 1st goal was p bad, silly foul combined with poor keeping. sagna/vinny 60/40 in the wrong for the 2nd, but it still rebounded in off the post. on another day it could easily just bounce out.

2nd half now. i'll enjoy this :brodgers.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No, if the ball hits from the same angle at the same force with the same conditions then it'll also go in on another day.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

that was some game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

finished the 2nd half

dont understand at all the suggestion we were outplayed. sure we were a man up, but bayern still had great, world class players on the pitch, who do extremely well to hold onto the ball. for once we were smart, we pressed a bit, but not too much to allow the likes of robben space to run into. so when bayern tried to go forward, they either had to hold onto the ball or try the pass forward, continually cut out by the exceptional mangala or vinny. then we started going more direct and moved it quicker bit by bit. it was probably one of our better performances in recent memory, 2 goals aside.

people will say the 2 goals were lucky, but those things can happen late in games. both times they were under pressure, lamps was closing down on xabi who made the lazy pass and it got cut out. boateng takes a bit too long on the ball and kun is there, pressuring like he had for 90 mins. they get absolutely no credit, it's all just luck. there is of course an element of luck, but there's also the pressure that we put on players, instead of giving them time and space on the ball as per usual.

thought we were the better team really. 2 daft goals aside, we had more chances and kept bayern under control. cant really recall a chance they had in the 2nd half.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Third goal was definitely not luck. Third goal was Boateng being Boateng.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

and 2nd was xabi being xabi. 1st benatia being benatia


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Dortmund to even things for Bayernliga tonight. Going to get schooled hard by future Arsenal manager.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't believe all 4 English clubs will go through. I'l be surprised if Liverpool make it, and i don't think City will win in Rome. 

Chelsea and Arsenal will make it through, but Arsenal will go out in the round of 16 as per usual. Chelsea will go deep, and are a good shout to win it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we dont have to win in rome. a score draw mixed with moscow losing will put us through. and i can't see either team holding the other scoreless.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Roma will win. They're very strong at home and although a big result for City it wasn't a performance changer. Cut out the amount of individual errors Bayern have probably made all season in one game and Aguero being deadly and City are all but out and still in the dumps. The other 10 players all still need to raise their games significantly. Sure the result might be the motivation to do that but it still has to happen and quick. 

I wouldn't say City were outplayed (although a side of City's quality letting a 10 man team dominate possession so easily even when behind says otherwise) but they were definitely the inferior side and benefited from individual errors rather than great team play on their part. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nothing if not predictable


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Roma now infected with the Seabs jinx

Congrats City


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also i dont remember who it was that didn't understand what i meant about lampard understanding the cl more than our players, this game was a showcase of why. instead of turning and passing the ball to someone 5 yards away, he constantly went the direct ball to kun. it didn't always work, but it also got us the first goal, and his pressure on alonso helped get the 2nd. hopefully the rest can follow suit, playing that longer ball isn't always a bad idea.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> nothing if not predictable





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Roma now infected with the Seabs jinx
> 
> Congrats City


*I'm right more than I'm wrong tbf :draper2*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

inb4 we just send kids to play moscow and lose.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I'm right more than I'm wrong tbf :draper2*


you're completely incapable of saying anything remotely positive about anything we do. hence, nothing if not predictable.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

we will beat cska in munich, not to worry kiz boy. just defeat or get a score draw in rome and you are through only to be knocked out in the top 16 :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well hopefully we get some luck with the draw for once if we were to get through and get leverkusen or porto. but we'd get madrid.

and then beat them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiz said:


> well hopefully we get some luck with the draw for once if we were to get through and get leverkusen or porto. but we'd get madrid.
> 
> and then beat them.


i'd actually like city to go deep in the competition finally this year, they had such bad luck/decisions/draws its not even funny anymore. would love to see city/dortmund down the line. You'd already been through I think if it wasn't for the home game against the cykas.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the club itself needs a deep run just to get the fans onside (hehe) but you just need that little bit of luck that comes with the champions league. and then you've got to take it. we really just seem to lack that something in the champions league.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> you're completely incapable of saying anything remotely positive about anything we do. hence, nothing if not predictable.


*:rudy

Have you missed all the praise I give Aguero or when I called Kompany world class? I say good things when it's merited. City haven't deserved much praise this season because pretty much everyone bar Aguero has underperformed. Not sure how that isn't a fair statement. If you think you're playing well then wow. I don't jump to Chelsea's credit much but I've been full of praise for them this season because they merit it. Maybe you should start playing to your potential as a team :shrug*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all i said was you're predictable :shrug


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Goku said:


> inb4 we just send kids to play moscow and lose.


we won 0-1 in moscow dude :dance


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> all i said was you're predictable :shrug


*More or less predictable than Aguero carrying City to another win this season?

:Frankie2*

sorry <3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

better to be carried to wins than to lose :shrug

my main point is that if it was any other english team that did this to bayern, they'd be lauded and praises and whatnot, and rightfully so. instead, people can't wait to be negative and shit all over us.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You probably would get more praise if it was a more convincing performance and you weren't playing against 10 men and benefited from individual errors. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yet in other circumstances, it gets classified as a 'performance of champions'. that old cliche. the win when you're not playing well lark.

only under special circumstances obviously.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That generally gets thrown at teams having a good season but the odd bad match where they still come through and win tbf.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:bored


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've had worse seasons


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You're still massively under-performing this season though and I don't see the issue with people criticising such a quality side for that.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because in the grand scheme of things, this is a huge victory for us.

even if there's every reason under the sun to undermine it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bored


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Would love 8-0 to Dortmund.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Chose to watch the game I felt had more to offer and am not disappointed. 1-1 Ludo vs 'Pool.

Mignolet is a god awful goalkeeper but Lambert bailed his ass for now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Two goals for


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayernliga got DESTROYED by the PREMIER LEAGUE this round. 

nazzac, heartbreak&triumph, HoL ut

Edit: Leverkusen losing at home to Monaco as well :Jordan

Edit2: Liverpool are not part of the Premier League, btw. So really, we only have 3 teams in the competition and all of them won this week.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I was just about to say I wonder when was the last time all 4 English teams had won in the same week but I forgot Liverpool don't know how to win lel.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I was sarcastically talking up Yaya Sanogo all day in work, can't wait to rub it in tomorrow that he bagged and led the way to a 2-0 win over dortmund, waaaaaay!*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:lol Liverpool just can't win a game to save their lives!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Why can't we DEFEND anything? We were in control that second half. It all comes down to the last game now, which we must win. Always the hard away.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So when Basel knocks out Liverpool will it be the end for Fraudgers? 

Also, I'm loving the magic disappearing for Dortmund. They were truly woeful and even managed to make Arsenlol look good. Hope they get eliminated soon and don't qualify next year.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


2 goals conceded :draper2


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Rant begin.

What the actual fuck is this stupid crap? BR, are you really that much of an idiot? HE is the reason we are losing. HE is the reason why we don't deserve to win. HE is the idiot ruining our team for fun. You spend, 30 freakin' million. 30 million. On a player, perhaps one of the best English players right now, and former captain of his team, and what the heck do you do with him? Nothing! Yup. Believe it or not, ladies and gentlemen, Brendan Rodgers spent a big THIRTY MILLION just to let the player test the bench. BR is ruining a player's career. Lallana was the leader of former club, a true leader. He comes to BR, and what the heck does BR do with him? Nothing. Just bench a 30 million pound player which is probably our best midfielder right now, nothing wrong with that. Oh yeah, bench him for the cup games, for the league games, and what do you know, bench him for the UCL games too! That will surely get us back on track, right, BR? I really hope Lallana returns to Southampton where he can actually PLAY football and revive his career instead of being a dead zombie under the legend, BR.

Oh, and Mignolet is the best goalkeeper we have right, thats why BR decided to sell Reina? Not good enough for us?

Don't get me started over the useless partners in crime that are Lovren and Markovic, they will somehow help us fight for the title right?

So, BR. After spending a WHOPPING 120M, how do you feel about actually having a chance over winning the PL this season? Oh wait, were mid table? We're struggling in every competition? Jee, Brendan, I guess you failed badly. And how is your Suarez replacement doing? Oh, I'm sure he helped the team very much - oh wait, he didn't score a single PL goal? Oh alright.. ok.

So Mr. Brendan Rodgers, can you please freaking get lost from the team, because I'm sure YOU know you're not doing well.

After spending 120 freaking million we are supposed to be fighting for the title. Even 2nd place is unacceptable since we failed capturing the trophy last season.

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ha ha

Sniff it, yer Italian murdering twat. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537723735332368384


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Italian murdering twat :Frankie2

It really is shocking how Brendan of House Fraudgers still can't set a defence up to defend set pieces. They keep getting exposed on them and he keeps doing nothing about it. He's just incapable of setting a side up to defend it seems and is too stubborn/egotistical to seek the help to get it done by someone else. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They'll probably beat basel but it's still funny.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> better to be carried to wins than to lose :shrug
> 
> my main point is that if it was any other english team that did this to bayern, they'd be lauded and praises and whatnot, and rightfully so. instead, people can't wait to be negative and shit all over us.


Congrats on the victory, it was pretty huge. However, you beat a team with ten men, a squad with the players that City possess shouldn't be praised for beating any team with ten men, it should be a given. Mad props for the cool finishing of Aguero though, that really was sublime stuff.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fanjawi said:


> Rant begin.
> 
> What the actual fuck is this stupid crap? BR, are you really that much of an idiot? HE is the reason we are losing. HE is the reason why we don't deserve to win. HE is the idiot ruining our team for fun. You spend, 30 freakin' million. 30 million. On a player, perhaps one of the best English players right now, and former captain of his team, and what the heck do you do with him? Nothing! Yup. Believe it or not, ladies and gentlemen, Brendan Rodgers spent a big THIRTY MILLION just to let the player test the bench. BR is ruining a player's career. Lallana was the leader of former club, a true leader. He comes to BR, and what the heck does BR do with him? Nothing. Just bench a 30 million pound player which is probably our best midfielder right now, nothing wrong with that. Oh yeah, bench him for the cup games, for the league games, and what do you know, bench him for the UCL games too! That will surely get us back on track, right, BR? I really hope Lallana returns to Southampton where he can actually PLAY football and revive his career instead of being a dead zombie under the legend, BR.
> 
> ...


post of the year :duck

But yes, Mignolet is just straight dogshit. Keeping Reina would have been an improvement. I think Basel get a result at Anfield. Really don't see how they will beat Basel when all they've done in the Champions League so far is beat Ludogrets at the death, via a penalty (?) Hope Liverpool are ready for Europa.

Didn't watch the Arsenal game, but its nice to have a weekend of the English teams beating the Germans. :twat

Barclays Chelsea League > Bayernliga.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fanjawi said:


>


.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rodgers spends millions buying depth for the team.
Rodgers uses 1 sub in a CL game.
Can Liverpool just fuck off already
:brodgers


Basel will get it done, they only need a draw


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I see that Burak missed an easy chance and his team is out of the competition. Apparently, Drogba was holding this terrible player back. WOAT Hamada.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

man was that equalizer predictable or what

don't see us beating basel. we don't know how to close out games even if we do find ourselves with a lead.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We're gonna smash BASEL. Fuck all this negativity.

:argh:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tbf even if we had won that game 2-1 it would have made absolutely zero difference to the equation for the next game. 

Have to stop going full irish jet on set pieces if we want to progress. Its beyond a joke.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Bayernliga got DESTROYED by the PREMIER LEAGUE this round.
> 
> nazzac, heartbreak&triumph, HoL ut


prem - 30 points
BuLi - 38 points
La Liga - 43 points


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO @ Liverpool. they truly are the gift that keeps on giving this season.

top four hey RUSH? 8*D

:duck

feel sorry for Dortmund, they're WOATing hard this season


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Without Sokratis, Dortmund's defence is abysmal. Piszczek does what he can, but the likes of Ginter and Subotic have regressed a lot. Same for Jojic, Kagawa and Miki. Schmelzer and Grosskreutz were never that good to begin with.

A pure box striker like Immobile was the wrong choice for a team like Dortmund. Lewy could create and score his own goals, Ciro relies a lot on his teammates, mainly Reus and Auba, who are probably their 2 best players. Ramos is much the same.

Gundogan is slowly getting his groove back, but it'll still be a while before he can effectively break defences open like he used to (if ever). Not to mention, they need to replace Weidenfeller soon.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO @ Liverpool. they truly are the gift that keeps on giving this season.
> 
> top four hey RUSH? 8*D
> 
> ...












Oi m8, get out of the Champions League thread.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

couldn't resist a dig at the guy, he's brought it on himself tbf :kobe3

has the :brodgers out campaign begun yet?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Howard

Hibbert - Jags - Distin - Garbutt 

McCarthy - Besic 

McGeady - Eto'o - Mirallas

Lukaku​*
Garbutt :mark:

Besic :mark:

Eto'o :mark:

Mirallas :mark: 

*HIBBERT :mark: *

Germany, we coming for you


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hehe, butt


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Zen said:


> Rodgers spends millions buying depth for the team.
> Rodgers uses 1 sub in a CL game.
> Can Liverpool just fuck off already
> :brodgers
> ...


http://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/2nimnf/post_match_thread_ludogrets_22_liverpool/



> SuperSix 352 points 8 days ago
> 
> Liverpool spends millions buying depth for the team.
> 
> Brendan Rodgers uses 1 sub in a CL game.


Sourced by Kiz. Lovely.

Mercier spends time finding posts to copy off Reddit.

Mercier doesn't even find insightful ones.

:brodgers:brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Would love to hear the conversation between Mercier and Cookie Monster in forum heaven. Just repeating each other's sentences back to one another

Or maybe it would be complete silence because neither would be able to come up with an original sentence in the first place :hmm:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DOUBLE POSTING LOL



> Mignolet, Johnson, Enrique, Lovren, Skrtel, Lucas, Allen, Henderson, Gerrard, Sterling, Lambert


TIME TO WOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liverpool to win by 3 build some momentum and beat us at old trafford thanks to a stevie pena.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Shitty CL match day.

None of these teams are relevant as none are contenders for the trophy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> DOUBLE POSTING


ban plz joel




UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> TIME TO WOAT


agreed tho...


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be happy with Europa League cause we actually have a freakin' chance at winning games.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pls


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

pls atletico win you pieces of shit

edit : goodbye rodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Listen to that famous atmosphere.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ramsey's goal...Fuck me sideways.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If United don't beat these on sunday, they should all just retire.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> If United don't beat these on sunday, they should all just retire.


You will beat these. We're shite.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Destiny said:


> You will beat these. We're shite.


The jinx is on.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Motherfucking turgid football. I'm actually laughing at how shit we've become. Hendo on the left is like, wtf man.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

depressingly shite.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

pls liverpool lose ich need ze money for mein peoples


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If we don't beat Liverpool at the weekend LVG should be sacked on the spot.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Somebody vine that Ramsey goal and put it on my fucking headstone. Goodness gracious god almighty, my body is yours. Do with me what you will.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I say all four Prem teams will make it and Liverpool come out and play like this. Just fuck them. They're an embarrassment to the league, so they should just go out. Where you belong. Yeah sure.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

"We've strengthened massively over the summer"

*FUCKING LOL*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Liverpool have been the very definition of poverty.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

It hurts going to school everyday and my friends make fun of us losing every game - BR. Make things right. 

Ah who am I kidding, he doesn't know crap.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brendan saving lallana and coutinho for sunday.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Markovic over Coutinho and Lallana? Cunts lost it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fanjawi said:


> It hurts going to school everyday and my friends make fun of us losing every game - BR. Make things right.
> 
> Ah who am I kidding, he doesn't know crap.


Get some new friends then


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:duck 

Congrats to Man U on the win in advance.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Claus Gang Soldier said:


> :duck
> 
> Congrats to Man U on the win in advance.


Stop with your jinxing you woat.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

When a team is as shit as ours jinxes don't work.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Not a red.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is so fucked. united are going to thrash us


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES lazar markovic u legend


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That is fucking vicious. Should be looking at a lengthy ban.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liverpool should move to Ireland or something. Don't deserve to be representing the Premier League. I argued and argued with Rush in the transfer thread last summer about how crappy these signings were and he was all, 'they're fine, we'll finish top 4, squad depth is better now'. Shit players =/= good squad depth!

Do not even get me started on the Balotelli exchanges I had with Hank. These Liverpool fans do not want to listen.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GET IN THERE MY SON :townsend


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sack Townsend


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Here we go.

How the fuck does this happen against 10 men, basel are a disgrace.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm all for commentators wanting their own teams to win, but Townsend has jumped the fucking shark tonight. This is the absolute worst he has ever behaved.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol eat shit ITV, fucking eat shit.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't wanna hear any of that 'proud of the team' crap from Rodgers, just fucking own up to it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I waited 5 years for 6 fucking points from 6 games? 

Fuck me sideways


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Good result tonight, Goldi Poldi Hallelujah. See Arsene, when you start him, he scores goals, Giroud doesn't. 

Also, :lmao at Liverpool. Rodgers will be gone by Christmas, and my wallet will be £5 lighter, my mate bet me that Rodgers would be sacked before Pochettino, looks like he may be right.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I waited 5 years for 6 fucking points from 6 games?
> 
> Fuck me sideways


you got 5 points bro


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gerrard is going to get them going for sunday, say what you like they are going to get something.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AVB after we bury this cunt on Sunday.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> AVB after we bury this cunt on Sunday.


They wouldn't be that dumb would they? 



Oh wait, it's Liverpool.....


I hear AVB is taking history lessons as i type..


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i hope so.

i've missed his sexy gravelly voice


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Townsend is absolutely dreadful. Even if I was neutral and didn't hate Liverpool id still want them smashed cos of him.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Bad For Business said:


> Good result tonight, Goldi Poldi Hallelujah. See Arsene, when you start him, he scores goals, Giroud doesn't.


Its only Gala. Chill. 



> Also, :lmao at Liverpool. Rodgers will be gone by Christmas, and my wallet will be £5 lighter, my mate bet me that Rodgers would be sacked before Pochettino, looks like he may be right.


Rodgers will never walk alone. He will have Skrtel, Mignolet and the rest of the "Hampton" from Liverhampton walking with him. To be fair though, they have qualified for Europe already ahead of Man United - Europa beckons.

Spain looks good. Perhaps if Real Sociedad had waited a bit, they could have had to choose - :brodgers VS :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Roy Cropper's Plastic Bag said:


> Townsend is absolutely dreadful. Even if I was neutral and didn't hate Liverpool id still want them smashed cos of him.


I'd honestly rather listen to Phil thompson.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You made a holy show of yourselves, Liverpool.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Think Arsenal might get moncao this year, give them a bit of a break.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Last 10 mins doesn't hide the 80 before that, absolutely no fight when we needed TO STAY IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FFS. 

Allen was a pile of shite, should never play ahead of Can again. Lambert is what he is, a lump of potatoes in a Liverpool kit. Gerrard played like he had arthritis, how he's keeping Lallana AND Coutinho out the team, well, I just can't tell you. 

We actually Spursed the 100m, I was convinced we wouldn't blow the Suarez money but we did. Oh lawd, have mercy on us at Old Trafford.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Prince Jax said:


> Last 10 mins doesn't hide the 80 before that, absolutely no fight when we needed TO STAY IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FFS.
> 
> Allen was a pile of shite, should never play ahead of Can again. Lambert is what he is, a lump of potatoes in a Liverpool kit. Gerrard played like he had arthritis, how he's keeping Lallana AND Coutinho out the team, well, I just can't tell you.
> 
> We actually Spursed the 100m, I was convinced we wouldn't blow the Suarez money but we did. Oh lawd, have mercy on us at Old Trafford.


Second half wasn't too bad to be honest. The red card didn't help but we showed a lot more urgency after going down to 10 men. Markovic looked really good and did show what he can do, which is what I've said previously but everyone on here disagreed.We should be showing urgency from the start of the game though. How was Allen a pile of shit? Get yourself together. 

I don't understand why Enrique started over Moreno. That was the dumbest decision ever. Don't understand why Henderson was on the right when you've got Lallana and Coutinho in the bench. Rodgers lost the game from the start with that shite starting eleven. Gerrard should've started on the bench and brought on the last thirty.

We weren't good enough but at least we showed some urgency which is what we need to take into the United game for the entire ninety minutes. I doubt it'll happen though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> Think Arsenal might get moncao this year, give them a bit of a break.


Lolno

Bayern Munich incoming


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Destiny said:


> Second half wasn't too bad to be honest. The red card didn't help but we showed a lot more urgency after going down to 10 men. Markovic looked really good and did show what he can do, which is what I've said previously but everyone on here disagreed.We should be showing urgency from the start of the game though. How was Allen a pile of shit? Get yourself together.
> 
> I don't understand why Enrique started over Moreno. That was the dumbest decision ever. Don't understand why Henderson was on the right when you've got Lallana and Coutinho in the bench. Rodgers lost the game from the start with that shite starting eleven. Gerrard should've started on the bench and brought on the last thirty.
> 
> We weren't good enough but at least we showed some urgency which is what we need to take into the United game for the entire ninety minutes. I doubt it'll happen though.


Second hald was a 6 out of 10, of course if you compare it to the first half then it looks decent but it was still way behind ghe standard of a UCL team. 

Allen was the worst player out there, watch the match back if you dare and count the number of times he misplaces a pass or loses the ball. He's no good.

Tbf, Markovic has been pretty bad thus far, though he has looked pretty good in his last 2 appearances. I'd definitely start him on sunday.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hopefully that was the last of Steven Gerard in the CL.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

EGame said:


> Hopefully that was the last of Steven Gerard in the CL.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Prince Jax said:


> Second hald was a 6 out of 10, of course if you compare it to the first half then it looks decent but it was still way behind ghe standard of a UCL team.
> 
> Allen was the worst player out there, watch the match back if you dare and count the number of times he misplaces a pass or loses the ball. He's no good.
> 
> Tbf, Markovic has been pretty bad thus far, though he has looked pretty good in his last 2 appearances. I'd definitely start him on sunday.


I never said second half was a great performance but we were gaining momentum and kept that going even when Markovic was red carded.

The worst player? FFS. The entire team was giving the ball away just as much as Allen in the first half. Watch it again m8.

Tbf, I never said Markovic has been great or anything, all I said is that he has potential to be a good player. I still don't think he should be starting. Lallana has been underused and should start against Scum United.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The best player on the pitch was Gerrard. Dat gol. Inspairation. Leader. Legend.

Contract and starting position for life plz.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Destiny said:


> I never said second half was a great performance but we were gaining momentum and kept that going even when Markovic was red carded.
> 
> The worst player? FFS. The entire team was giving the ball away just as much as Allen in the first half. Watch it again m8.
> 
> Tbf, I never said Markovic has been great or anything, all I said is that he has potential to be a good player. I still don't think he should be starting. Lallana has been underused and should start against Scum United.


Whole team was terrible yes, but Allen was the worst of the lot. I obviously don't rate Allen as a player and maybe that's clouding my viewing of his performance, but he was just fucking horrible, he managed to achieve being worse than the rest of the team. Impossible is nothing.

I'd start him for sure, first time he's looked a decent player with some confidence, don't want him going back on the bench.

Sterling
Lallana Cou Markovic
Can Lucas

That's what I'd like to see against United, it's exciting, young, cre6wtive and has some pace with a decent base behind them. Possibly Hendo in for Can, not too fussed.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


>


"The sleepy giants just woke up
And got their arse kicked out the cup
The stage is set for Rodgers new journey
Will it be Leicester City or maybe Burnley?"

:brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't know why people are thinking Markovic is good all of a sudden. Done nothing to convince me otherwise, been a donkey in the league. He may have had an influence today...had he stayed on. Only an idiot would look back and stick their hand out like that, probably ultimately cost his team the game. I knew The Brodge wouldn't get a result as soon as I saw Lallana on the bench. I wouldn't be surprised if he's gone by the end of the month, maybe a loss to United will even speed it up. Liverpool did so well to finally make the Champions League again, bought literally no one of note in the summer, and they are out again. They probably won't see CL for a while again, barring they sign a Suarez type player. They had eight or so signings in the summer and still likely need to dip into the market in January, that is absurd.

Good thing Chelsea already won the group. Should just play youth, Mikel, and Drogba tomorrow, I don't care what happens. City/Roma will be interesting.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Allegri always seems to draw Barca so Barca incoming for us.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> *Don't know why people are thinking Markovic is good all of a sudden.* Done nothing to convince me otherwise, been a donkey in the league. He may have had an influence today...had he stayed on. Only an idiot would look back and stick their hand out like that, probably ultimately cost his team the game. I knew The Brodge wouldn't get a result as soon as I saw Lallana on the bench. I wouldn't be surprised if he's gone by the end of the month, maybe a loss to United will even speed it up. Liverpool did so well to finally make the Champions League again, bought literally no one of note in the summer, and they are out again. They probably won't see CL for a while again, barring they sign a Suarez type player. They had eight or so signings in the summer and still likely need to dip into the market in January, that is absurd.
> 
> Good thing Chelsea already won the group. Should just play youth, Mikel, and Drogba tomorrow, I don't care what happens. City/Roma will be interesting.


I don't think anyone has said that Markovic 'is good'. All I said is that Markovic has potential to be good and he has shown that with his last few performances.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

More directed at Jax, but fair enough Jax said it was the last two performances he was saying were good. I'm with you though he shouldn't be a starter. Been a poor 20 million pound signing, imo (so far anyways). Still, young player, can become good.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Scouse fans, who do you want to replace Brenda when she gets the sack?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> Liverpool should move to Ireland or something. Don't deserve to be representing the Premier League. I argued and argued with Rush in the transfer thread last summer about how crappy these signings were and he was all, 'they're fine, we'll finish top 4, squad depth is better now'. Shit players =/= good squad depth!
> 
> Do not even get me started on the Balotelli exchanges I had with Hank. These Liverpool fans do not want to listen.


Would be fine (well not fine, but better) if Sturridge wasn't made of velcro











Slient Alarm said:


> That is fucking vicious. Should be looking at a lengthy ban.


Is there retrospect bans for diving? b/c that was disgraceful


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Markovic must be a Jon Jones fan.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Scouse fans, who do you want to replace Brenda when she gets the sack?


Not AVB


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a DISGRACEFUL act from Markovic, deserved red imo 8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's obviously intended to hit him, considering he stopped to swing out at him. I've no idea what the punishment for intent is mind you.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The end.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i cant even troll and call that a red card. woeful stuff.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd call that a red card. I don't think Markovic meant to poke him in the eye, but that's pretty much what he did, so surely that's a red.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bring it on, Madrid.




Santa Lawls said:


> Allegri always seems to draw Barca so Barca incoming for us.


All hopes pinned on PSG then?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

^ As in PSG topping their group?

That would be preferred.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

You can't slow down to raise your hand to another players face. You're basically asking for a red card in doing so. 

No sympothy for the idiot. 



Bad For Business said:


> Scouse fans, who do you want to replace Brenda when she gets the sack?


If you want Scouse Liverpool fans, you're on the wrong forum 8*D


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

Last 15 minutes were fun to watch. The false hope Gerrard gave was needed. Game was shit otherwise.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Santa Lawls said:


> ^ As in PSG topping their group?
> 
> That would be preferred.


Why? PSG are way better defensively. Juve's attack is incompetent enough in Europe without facing a solid defense. Barca would be a bigger scoring threat but would also be more likely to leak goals on the other end.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently pedro or masch may play right back for barca tonight

no more tears montoya, it'll be over soon.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

They've shown the Ramsey goal at least sixteen thousand times on Sky Sports News this morning, and I've only had the TV on for fifteen minutes. It doesn't stop being any less magnificent. It's especially great because it'll have the Spuds fans pure fewmin. Adebayor's already had so much of it that he's gone back to Togo. 

Would like Monaco in the next round. Like, you know, obviously. Porto wouldn't be terrible, either. Won't happen, though. We'll get one of the God tier teams. I'd prefer Real over Bayern. Real will smash our back doors in with even less regard for our dignity than Bayern, but at least it's something different.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arsenal vs. Monaco PLZ.

But knowing our luck, Arsenal/Madrid looks inevitable. Would HATE Arsenal/Bayern III though.

Knowing UEFA, if Barca top the group, it'll be City/Barca and if PSG top the group, it might be Barca/Chelsea again.





Henry Hill said:


> Why? PSG are way better defensively. Juve's attack is incompetent enough in Europe without facing a solid defense. Barca would be a bigger scoring threat but would also be more likely to leak goals on the other end.


With Messi's current form and Suarez waiting to bite someone (figuratively), Barca would be a bigger threat for any team. Plus, you have to go to the Camp Nou and the odds of Juve outscoring Barca are less.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's a red card and I have no sympathy for him. It shouldn't be if we're changing the rules but everyone knows the rules and players who wave their arms about as far back as he did are just asking for trouble. The fact that he takes a look back and still moves his arm back is hilarious. It's no secret that contact to the face no matter how light or hard is getting a red these days (unless you're a midge headbutting a tall guy apparently). In defence of the Basel guy if he has caught a finger in his eye then that will stop you running after the guy. Only he will know how much contact there was but it's close enough to his eye for there to be doubt. Poke someone in the eye and see how they react.

Not sure about Markovic looking good either. All he did when he came on was show energy. He still did nothing with the ball. Shocking that Lallana was an unused sub and Coutinho only came on at the end before Markovic.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anyone calling that a red needs to get a fucking grip. Otherwise we might as well send off half a team at a corner :hayden3


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think it should've been a red but it's one of those where Markovic basically deserves a red for being dumb enough to give the ref the option.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> With Messi's current form and Suarez waiting to bite someone (figuratively), Barca would be a bigger threat for any team. Plus, you have to go to the Camp Nou and the odds of Juve outscoring Barca are less.


Fine points but on the other hand I can see a scenario where Juventus do not score a single goal in either tie with PSG whereas they definitely get at least one past Barca. i have more faith in a win against a mediocre defense with a superb frontline than beating an all round solid team like Paris.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It isn't a red card and it shouldn't be a red card are different things. By THE LAW it's a red. The issue should be with the rules not the decision. 

FYI I do agree players shouldn't get a red for that but by the rules they should.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is it a law that that is a red?

to me, he's expecting contact and puts an arm out to brace, and accidentally pokes him in the eye. 

it's intentional in the sense that he knows the basel player is there, but i dont believe for a second he's trying to poke him in the eye. at worst it's a yellow card. it's an accident.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If the ref believes it to be deliberate then I think so. I know Webb said something like that regarding the Premier League rules but I don't know if it's the same in Europe. Below the neck is a yellow and above the neck and deliberate is a red. The fact that he looks behind is probably what cost him. 

I do agree it's pathetic to be sent off for it though.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Why? PSG are way better defensively. Juve's attack is incompetent enough in Europe without facing a solid defense. Barca would be a bigger scoring threat but would also be more likely to leak goals on the other end.


I'd much rather draw PSG than Barca. That said I wouldn't make us huge underdogs against Barca. Also you're judging Juve's attack on a sample size of only three European games since that's what they've played since switching system, not to mention Atleti played for 0-0 last night and they're hard enough to score on when they're trying to win the game. Highly doubt PSG would keep two cleansheets against us.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no kun, yaya, vinny or silva. be gentle roma


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona line-up (official): TerStegen - Pedro Pique Bartra Mathieu - Busquets Mascherano Iniesta - Messi Suarez Neymar

This is why Lucho needs to leave. He's a fucking nutcase.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer - Dante, Ribery, Gaudino, Boateng, Bernat, Götze, Rode, Müller, Schweinsteiger (C), Hojbjerg

Zingerle - Alonso, Lewandowski, Robben, Rafinha, Kurt, Weiser

lolwat


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

EGame said:


> The end.


That's actually quite a sad picture.












:heston


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully Ruben comes on and does well and pushes Mikel further down the squad eventually.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It was clearly deliberate. Red does seem a little disproportionate to me though. The over-the-top reaction is irrelevant, it's still a foul, just like it was irrelevant when Busquets was crucified for reacting to Motta pushing him in the face a few years ago, he still deserved that second yellow. Ironically though Liverpool's performance went up after the red card.

Juventus couldn't even win the Europa League, they would get manhandled by Barca. Sevilla, who did win it and have been superb this year shipped 5 at the Camp Nou a fortnight ago.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSSSIIIIIIIIIIII IGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL KIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

C'mon Roma,time to say goodbye to Man City.That Gervinho-Pjanić-Totti trio is just too damn strong.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:neymar 

:wall


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Madrid/PSG would be fun. But we'll get PSG.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://zippy.gfycat.com/NimbleElderlyCondor.webm

:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well done to City for not embarrassing the league like Liverpool yesterday. Bundesliga with the most through. Never thought the CL was his bad. Wow.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

City like


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CANT GO GET A POINT AT ROMA THEY SAID
CRISIS AT CITY THEY SAID

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

MESSI
NEYMAR 
SUAREZ 

GAME


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Bundesliga with the most through. Never thought the CL was his bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

congrats city.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Roma :aryalol

Suck it Garcia. Suck it Totti. Cunts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I said City would go through, Kizwell. I also said Liverpool would go through too, so feel free to just throw my worthless opinion away. Of course we know what happens in the least 16... City and Arsenal bend over and allow anyone to go balls deep in their ass, leaving Chelsea to repair the Premier League's shitty reputation. Makes me sick sometimes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we were always going to go through after the bayern win. said it would give us massive confidence. 6 wins on the trot later, here we are. 

lel at bending over in the last 16. we havent done that before. no shame in losing to barca.

to pull this performance out away and with 4 of our main players out at kickoff is fantastic. shows how things can change off 1 big result. no bad performers out there, only HEROES. hartdog, nasri, clichy, demi, the midfield and the mangler were outstanding tonight. to go to rome, with however many fans in there, needing to get the win, season defining stuff that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

di matteo tho


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

And it will all be worthless when they draw you with Real Madrid.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great performance from City.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> *Great performance from City.*


Typical.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:grrr


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

City deserve to go through after those two results, credit to them. I haven't seen much of the last two games, how have they been without Yaya? Never really rated him in Europe because he's unable to bully players in the CL like he does in the Prem and he's often a defensive liability, doesn't surprise me at all they put in two big performances without him.

PSG got put in the dumpster tonight by a Barca team nowhere near top gear, they did nothing after their goal apart from a couple of goalmouth scrambles, despite the back 3 looking very shaky. Ibra did nothing in the second half, Cavani did nothing all game, and Lucas has no end product. Think Barca could have got a fourth late on if they really pushed for it, PSG pretty much gave up after the Suarez goal. Delicious looking scoresheet as well.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> :evil


:stephenA3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Well done to City for not embarrassing the league like Liverpool yesterday. Bundesliga with the most through. Never thought the CL was his bad. Wow.


Or maybe you just under-rate the Bundesliga and over-rate the Prem?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Next round could produce some great ties looking at the pots. Madrid/PSG, Barca/Juve, City/Atletico pls. *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Well played to City for putting on their big boy pants and getting the job done.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we'll get one of dortmund/monaco/porto imo. most likely being dortmund


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Massive respect for City getting through that without Kompany, Toure & Aguero. Fabulous result. Give them a kind draw for once, Uefa cunts.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*And then you'll say "typical" when you get one of the Spanish teams :xmaskobe*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Flicking through BBC Sport and saw this Mourinho press conference before the game.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30393553

"Mourinho warns of academy neglect" :lmao

Can anyone here remind me of any players Mourinho has bought through in the last ten years? Because I can't think of any apart from Alvaro Morata.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Varane was probably his best one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wouldn't count Varane as a Madrid academy product considering he cost 10 million and pretty much everyone was after him.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Great goal by Aboubakar. Glad that this year,the CL was so much better than last year. FC Porto can get Juventus,Basileia,Leverkusen,Arsenal,City,PSG,Schalke and Shakhtar. All dificult teams.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> Flicking through BBC Sport and saw this Mourinho press conference before the game.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30393553
> 
> ...


santon? mario?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Santon.

He hasn't really done it where he has been though, probably due to the time he has spent at clubs. But he wants to stay here for a while now and we have some seriously talented kids, so let's see what happens.

I would like Juve or Shakhtar in the draw. 2012 group stage still haunts me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can you locate a larger gif plz?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

idk how to make it smaller :shrug


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

fucking lol @ : campionato, psg, chelsea's group, liverpool and penaldo being better than messi. This is a complete summary of this year's groupstage


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler: football gif















Here, just copy and paste my post into yours 

Also I wish for this post to be used in my mod application


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cbf


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Doumbia. FIFA star. Totally would take him at Arsenal, however.

Looking at the % thingy.

Arsenal 24% chance to get Bayern. Again.

City 24% chance to get Dortmund.

Chelsea 28% chance to get Levenkusen.

Liverpool 100% to get fuck off and watch the knockout stages at home. Same for United.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I said last round that City would get through and Liverpool would go out. I also predict Chelsea to do a CL/league double. Its on.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I predict Chelsea will not go further than City in the comp.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

big win for City that, there wasn't much chance of CSKA beating Bayern anyways

Serie A is a mess these days, Roma's backline is pretty WOAT tbf


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

roma for the first 20 mins or so were really good, gervinho had to take his chances. hartdog kept it 0-0 and they seemed to lose confidence. pjanic had an absolute shocker, did not deal with fernandinho's physicality at all and was completely marked out of the game. we eventually got on top, zab and clichy shut down ljajic and gervinho for the most part, bar ljajic's great chance. i was impressed with holebas and manolas, but other than that, roma didn't have too much going for them. nainngolan over de rossi seems pretty silly now. they lost complete confidence after nasri's THUNDERBOLT bar their two chances, and we really were comfortable for the last 10 or so.

extremely happy with the performance and rising to the occasion, that and the bayern win were exactly what the club needed to get fans interested in the competition. when they players show they're up for it, the fans will too. it does provide a dilemma too, concerning yaya. as i think seb said, he really hasn't shown his best in the cl, and i think it's because he just doesnt fit in. the last 2 games have essentially been 5 in the midfield, with hard workers in milner, fernando and fernandinho, coupled with lampard's expertise and nasri really stepping up. yaya doesn't do that. the champions league is higher energy than the prem, with many more teams pressing. but then you also have yaya's natural skill and his ability to win games when he's on. it's a pretty big problem honestly.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just push him further forward with Fernandinho behind him and Silva/Nasri either side of him.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

which is pretty much what we did in the first 4 games

we can't expect fernandinho and fernando to pick up the slack between them every time. plus there is of course the problem of yaya giving away those silly fouls and picking up cheap yellows just because he can't be arsed going both ways. in european competition you really can't get away with a midfielder slacking off repeatedly. it's a big concern that we have to work out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

After the first twenty minutes or so I really doubted that Roma were going to score twice (seeing as scoring one wouldn't make a difference to City as they needed a scored draw). As soon as the Nasri goal came, you knew Roma were done and dusted. I can't recall many games this season where City _haven't_ scored. It was coming. We make fun of them for being shit in Europe, but the last two campaigns are good for disproving that (at least in the group stages anyways). Would love for them to go deep in the Champions League so they can lose focus in the league. That 3 point league gap tho :mj2.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> That 3 point league gap tho :mj2.


ut


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Poverty goalkeeping there Joel


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The youngsters have done okay, with Garbutt being the real standout of the bunch.

It's a shame he has Baines and Oviedo ahead of him otherwise I'd have him in the team. Such a talented lid.

Not assed if we lose this 3 or 4-0 as we can't finish lower than 1st, this is a good run out for the kids and will be a cracking experience for them.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

2 PSG fans stabbed after barca vs psg match


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Last Christmas last night


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Chelsea vs PSG
Madrid vs Shalke
Arsenal vs Monaco
Barcelona vs City 
Atletico vs Leverkusen
Juventus vs Dortmund
Bayern vs Shakhtar
Basel vs Porto


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

PSG vs. Chelsea
Man City vs. Barcelona
Bayer Leverkusen vs. Atletico Madrid
Juventus vs. Borussia Dortmund
Schalke vs. Real Madrid
Shakhtar Donetsk vs. Bayern Munich
Arsenal vs. Monaco
Basel vs. Porto

As an Arsenal fan, the best possible draw. Chelsea may struggle with PSG but I actually expect City might get passed this current Barca side. Bayern/Shakhtar has potential to be intriguing.

Can't see anyone stopping Real making it two in a row anyway to be honest.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would it kill uefa to give us a different batch of teams?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty dull draw outside of Dortmund/ Juventus, 'dat 1997 final rematch. 

Bring on the quarters.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

IncapableNinja said:


> Pretty dull draw outside of Dortmund/ Juventus, 'dat 1997 final rematch.
> 
> Bring on the quarters.


PSG/Chelsea dull?

City/Barca dull?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Barca/City should be fun. PSG may be quite tricky for Chelsea.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Schalke finna get smashed even worse than they did last year :trips8


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea will batter PSG. Arsenal should progress. City have it toughest but I reckon they'll probably sneak through.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful.

(we'll still lose)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

lel. forgot this was on this morning

City plz win 

PLZ

Now for the important draw.....


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

RIP Schalke, Shakhtar, Juventus, City


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool vs Besiktas

Smashed them 8-0 a few years ago :stephenA3

Lost the away game 2-1 :side:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Liverpool vs Besiktas
> 
> Smashed them 8-0 a few years ago :stephenA3
> 
> Lost the away game 2-1 :side:


So now that Liverpool are back being useless, the talk of their history as if it'll influence a result is back. Dammit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barca plz win 

PLZ


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I hate like 98% of the smilies on this place, but I feel like I should show appreciation to whoever made that one with Jordan in the Liverpool hat. In the right context that one has some real potential. 

Can Liverpool get Celtic? If they can then I hope it happens. I'd go to Parkhead for that.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't need to beg people to beat Liverpool, everyone seems to be doing it anyway.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> So now that Liverpool are back being useless, the talk of their history as if it'll influence a result is back. Dammit.


Or maybe just remember the last time we played them cause we drew them. It is alright one year you might make the quater final of the champions league .


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

MrEvans said:


> So now that Liverpool are back being useless, the talk of their history as if it'll influence a result is back. Dammit.


Their history in Europe is frightening.

Especially if you're from Turin.....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That's not gonna go down well


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it's incredibly depressing that if we actually had TATA as a manager I would feel confident going into this draw.

I wouldn't be surprised if we went out because of that asshat Lucho. The sooner this season ends, the better. 

#LuchoOut


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

we can beat monaco!! :bron


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Uefa cup is interesting, Spurs vs Fiorentina will be a good game.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Wenger has had a vision of the Omega and is now poised to get over the infinite time loop of Arsenal finishing fourth, qualifying second, getting defeated in the Round of 16, finishing fourth, qualifying second, getting defeated in the Round of 16...

Of course, if they proceed to the next round and get knocked out by Bayern and then finish fourth in the league this season, that just means they are still stuck on repeat and need more training ala Tom Cruise.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Tricky draw for Chelsea. In saying that, Chelsea are playing much better football than we were last year, and even then we got passed. Can see Luiz doing something stupid and getting sent off.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Sliver C said:


> Wenger has had a vision of the Omega and is now poised to get over the infinite time loop of Arsenal finishing fourth, qualifying second, getting defeated in the Round of 16, finishing fourth, qualifying second, getting defeated in the Round of 16...
> 
> Of course, if they proceed to the next round and get knocked out by Bayern and then finish fourth in the league this season, that just means they are still stuck on repeat and need more training ala Tom Cruise.


Surely the law of averages should make sure that the amount of years arsenal have successively been inn the champions league they must have won it at least ONCE. But no. I dont know why they bother entering to be honest. Just give them the prize money and give them every tues/wed off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Europa League draw is really intriguing. With the CL place up for grabs it's actually pretty interesting - Seriously open competition too, about 10-12 team with realistic aspirations of winning it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it'll be great to play barca without joleon lescott this time

fully fit and if we can maintain our current form we should go in thinking we could win. no doubt there will be a dodgy pen and red giving against us though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good tie for us. We're a lot better than we were last year. They're actually a little bit worse. And besides, we play better in the so called big matches. Would be surprised if we don't go through a lot more comfortably than we did last year.

Edit: Their manager is trash too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lame draw. Matches seem to just repeat themselves so often in the past few seasons. Beskitas are a good team, Liverpool have no hope playing like they are now.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liverpool vs Besiktas?



Spoiler: The GOAT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Amusing that everyone here is backing City over Barca. Last year City got put in the dumpster, they lost 4-1 and Barca had 2 goals wrongly disallowed. They barely got out of their own half in the first 45 at the Etihad and seemed overwhelmed at the Camp Nou. None of their big players did anything. Barca now have Messi in much better form (8 goals in groups), Xavi in much better form, Suarez, and a better defence. City to me don't look any better than last year, if anything they've gone backwards, their group stage was disappointing for EPL champions. I don't see Aguero having enough of the ball to make an impact (if he's even fit and back in form).


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Joel said:


> Liverpool vs Besiktas?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The GOAT


That man raised the Ba!

:bark


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal vs Monaco i fucking called it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Would be good to finally be in the QFs again (Wenger doesn't lose to French teams). And if we get Porto/Basel in the QFs and win that...am I allowed to dream?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Xevoz said:


> Would be good to finally be in the QFs again (Wenger doesn't lose to French teams). And if we get Porto/Basel in the QFs and win that...am I allowed to dream?


Basel will fucking do you m8.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Xevoz said:


> Would be good to finally be in the QFs again (Wenger doesn't lose to French teams). And if we get Porto/Basel in the QFs and win that...am I allowed to dream?


Of course you are allowed to dream. But after the semis and you wake up around half 3 in the morning, naked and 10 inch dick up your ass, would it have been worth it? Ponder on that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Uggh PSG again. Not worried though. Beat them rather comprehensively in the second leg last year. Lets not forget that Cavani can't perform unless against minnows. We have a much better side, imo and will turn up like we normally do in the KO stages. Think we will get through. Costa, Remy, and Drogba are all scoring right now and we have Matic-Fabregas too. Much better team, a team I think can get to the finals. I hope we run into Atletico somewhere so they can play us without Courtouis, Luis, and :costa.



> Lame draw. Matches seem to just repeat themselves so often in the past few seasons. Beskitas are a good team, Liverpool have no hope playing like they are now.


I agree that these fixtures are repetitive. But at least united v Olympiakos isn't repeating :evil


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

fuck you seb you fucking puta i said barca will go through


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shakhtar def has what it takes to massacre Bayern. Def.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Great to see DEMBA BA ready to bury Liverpool in mediocrity again like he did last season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> Amusing that everyone here is backing City over Barca. Last year City got put in the dumpster, they lost 4-1 and Barca had 2 goals wrongly disallowed. They barely got out of their own half in the first 45 at the Etihad and seemed overwhelmed at the Camp Nou. None of their big players did anything. Barca now have Messi in much better form (8 goals in groups), Xavi in much better form, Suarez, and a better defence. City to me don't look any better than last year, if anything they've gone backwards, their group stage was disappointing for EPL champions. I don't see Aguero having enough of the ball to make an impact (if he's even fit and back in form).


I agree that Barca's squad is better and City look worse but....










THE WOAT.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> I agree that Barca's squad is better and City look worse but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

strong sunnies game tho


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> I'd much rather draw PSG than Barca. That said I wouldn't make us huge underdogs against Barca. Also you're judging Juve's attack on a sample size of only three European games since that's what they've played since switching system, not to mention Atleti played for 0-0 last night and they're hard enough to score on when they're trying to win the game. Highly doubt PSG would keep two cleansheets against us.


Regardless of any system, I simply don't have faith in Tevez when it comes to European nights. That's the sad truth. He didn't turn up in the group stages last year, he didn't turn up in the Europa last year and this year his goals have come against Malmo. He's a great player but tailor made for league football. Juventus have a very good defense but it's not a defense so good that it will be able to stop elite strikers like Athletico did last season and Chelsea have done so well in the past. The midfield can only create so many opportunities, the star forward has got to get it done.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

This thread is coming back. Big games tonight in the CL:

PSG vs Chelsea
Shakhtar vs Bayern

Will David Luiz make a Brazil-like cockup against his old club?
Will Mourinho clash egos with Ibra?
How many goals will Bayern score against Shakhtar?

All these, and more questions, to be answered on... CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NIGHT!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The only question I have is when will you leave these football threads?

Chelsea team v PSG: Courtois; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Azpilicueta; Ramires, Matic; Willian, Fabregas, Hazard; Diego Costa

PSG team: Sirigu; van der Wiel, Silva, Marquinhos, Maxwell; David Luiz, Verratti, Matuidi; Lavezzi, Ibrahimovic, Cavani


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

PSG's fullbacks are awful. Hazard is destroying Van Der Wiel.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

David Luiz in PSG's midfield?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> *The only question I have is when will you leave these football threads?*
> 
> Chelsea team v PSG: Courtois; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Azpilicueta; Ramires, Matic; Willian, Fabregas, Hazard; Diego Costa
> 
> PSG team: Sirigu; van der Wiel, Silva, Marquinhos, Maxwell; David Luiz, Verratti, Matuidi; Lavezzi, Ibrahimovic, Cavani


NICE FUCKING ATTITUDE TOWARDS A RESPECTFUL, DECENT POSTER WHO ALWAYS CONTRIBUTES TO THE DISCUSSIONS AT HAND MR MODERATOR


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> The only question I have is when will you leave these football threads?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we get through, I don't want to be away first anymore. I hate how Jose approaches first leg away games. Puts immense pressure on the home games.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Got to hand it to José. How he manages to keep a straight face when claiming all the refs are against his team is brilliant.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shakhtar vs Bayern sucked. Bayern will crush in their home leg anyway.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

the fuck happened to this thread, so dead


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567829090465628162


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567829090465628162


Sickening that, about half of their best players of this century have been black too. Drogba, Essien, Hasselbaink, Makelele, Cole, Desailly etc


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I think we should lynch Joel and set an example that his kind aren't welcome around here anymore.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lol Chelsea fans, absolute scum

glad I didn't get up for the games this morning looking at the results


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to see Cavani score. He has big shoes to fill next season with Flopcao fucking off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

“Such behaviour is abhorrent and has no place in football or society. We will support any criminal action against those involved, and should evidence point to involvement of Chelsea season-ticket holders or members the club will take the strongest possible action against them, including banning orders.”

Thank God the club will do all it can to make sure those cunts get severely punished.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> I think we should lynch Joel and set an example that *his kind* aren't welcome around here anymore.


:bigron


Shouldn't come as a surprise. Every support has morons who tar the reputation of the majority, but Chelsea are known to have a right wing influence within hardcore elements of their support. There's a reason they have a strong connection with elements of Rangers' following.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joel said:


> “Such behaviour is abhorrent and has no place in football or society. We will support any criminal action against those involved, and should evidence point to involvement of Chelsea season-ticket holders or members the club will take the strongest possible action against them, including banning orders.”
> 
> Thank God the club will do all it can to make sure those cunts get severely punished.


"Racism is abhorrent......unless you're our captain, then it's okay."


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> "Racism is abhorrent......unless you're our captain, then it's okay."


Not enough evidence for the courts to punish him, but enough evidence for the mighty FA to punish him. Yeah, the club should have chosen listening to the ever so honest FA.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Fuck you Courtois .


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joel said:


> Not enough evidence for the courts to punish him, but enough evidence for the mighty FA to punish him. Yeah, the club should have chosen listening to the ever so honest FA.





> The Crown say that Mr Terry responded by aiming the words “fuck off, fuck off, yeah, yeah and you fucking black cunt, fucking knobhead”, and possibly one or more other words, at Mr Ferdinand.
> 
> The defendant does not deny that he used the words, “fuck off, fuck off”, “fucking black cunt” or “fucking knobhead”. His case is that his words were not uttered by way of abuse or insult nor were they intended to be abusive or insulting.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...not-guilty-of-racism-the-verdict-in-full.html


"I called him a fucking black cunt but it wasn't abusive!"

It seems the ever so honest FA showed more sense than the courts.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I used to question the FA's ability to find out the truth with all this racism stuff too

But then, one day around the middle of July of last year, I sat down and pondered the subject for a long while and decided that the FA are definitely correct. Everybody they say is a RACIST is DEFINITELY a RACIST

I bet many of these racists even go on to become PED takers and learn how to be tax frauds from newly made friends out foreign....

Not a very exciting night of CL incoming


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Europea League does seem more interesting doesn't it, with such marquee clubs as Liverpool Football Club and probably some other ones.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> If we get through, I don't want to be away first anymore. I hate how Jose approaches first leg away games. Puts immense pressure on the home games.


Same here. Tired of the let's go and do the job away from home mentality. Didn't work out last time against Atletico. Should learn from it. 

I think we have more than enough to beat PSG but there's immense pressure to win at all cost now. PSG's attack looked dangerous last night. Any slip ups and they'll bang in an away goal. From there it'll be a mountain to climb.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> "I called him a fucking black cunt but it wasn't abusive!"
> 
> It seems the ever so honest FA showed more sense than the courts.


Yeah, that's what his defence was. He said that exact quote.



ABK said:


> Same here. Tired of the let's go and do the job away from home mentality. Didn't work out last time against Atletico. Should learn from it.
> 
> I think we have more than enough to beat PSG but there's immense pressure to win at all cost now. PSG's attack looked dangerous last night. Any slip ups and they'll bang in an away goal. From there it'll be a mountain to climb.


Yeah. I'm not saying go out all gung-ho in an European away match. But one shot for the whole game, ceated by two defenders and scored by a defender? Pretty scandalous.

Also, why are defenders allowed to continually kick Hazard and not get booked?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Ronaldo being booed at every contact, lol. Schalke seems to hold their own so far.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

And with the first attempt, the first goal for Real.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568151751376965632
Looks a friendly lad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some others were offering to spread jam on their toast


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why are Turkish football fans so mental? Brings to mind what happened to those Leeds fans years ago. No wonder Shola got his ass out of there after a few months.

Edit: Seem to recall a Turkish fan on here going on about Sneijder's wife not supporting him or some shit then losing his mind after Vader started winding him up. That confirms it. All Turkish fans are mental.


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

Dunno if it was really used, but considering it's Kay Burley I'd give it 50/50 :grin2:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

She knew it was a joke, brother

Still lel'd tho


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Light said:


> Why are Turkish football fans so mental? Brings to mind what happened to those Leeds fans years ago. No wonder Shola got his ass out of there after a few months.
> 
> Edit: Seem to recall a Turkish fan on here going on about Sneijder's wife not supporting him or some shit then losing his mind after Vader started winding him up. That confirms it. All Turkish fans are mental.


He wanted to bomb people who disrespected Drogba too iirc.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Masquerade wasn't it? The Turkish hotel bag boy. He was a freak.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he gwan stab you in the booty


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

thank fuck we won 1-0

still dodgy going to Turkey with a 1-0 lead, but better than conceding or going 0-0


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Balotelli was so good when he came on :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Agreed.

Him making a mockery of Henderson was the highlight of the night.

WOAT captain. Even worse than Rooney. Liverpool are so fucked.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Henderson is top lad though and Balo scored.

No problem m8. 

In all seriousness though, Balo should be taking pens when he's playing. He barely misses. He's better than Hendo and Studge at pens. 

It looked as though Hendo is the pen taker but handed it over to Balo.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

city will get done in by messi and co tonight and bvb will proly draw in turin.

BET YOUR FUCKING MONEY BOYS THE GURU OF BETTING TIPS HAS SPOKEN.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

City to get a red card at some point.

Suarez to get a hat-trick.

Kompany to get destroyed.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Who's this Suarez lad Anyway?

D: WHY DID YOU LEAVE US


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RIP in peace City.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Potentially Mystic Irish Jet.

Lottery numbers please.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Barca look like a chainsaw fighting a wet tissue at the moment


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kompany has reached WASHED status, brothers

He'll be playing for Inter Milan within the next 18 months


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Martinez as a pundit. Why not get Warnock in there too.

Scholes needs a voice transplant.

City need a Kompany transplant.

I really rate Demichelis. Even if I'm unsure that's the spelling of his name.

Dzeko keeps trying to dribble. He cannot do it. Nor can any City player cross a ball well.

No Toure = super poo-re.

City aren't made for Europe. Which is ridiculous really.

Messi is fantastic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fake big teams like PSG and City need to ut


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE &amp;amp;amp; EUROPA LEAGUE THREAD*

Aguero having to bail them out again

Edit: cliche sent off

Edit 2: messi misses a penalty


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronaldo would have buried the penalty or the header, tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> City to get a red card at some point.
> 
> Suarez to get a hat-trick.
> 
> Kompany to get destroyed.


GREEDY Messi done fucked it up.

LOL at that ending. Two Argentines going full retard. Zabaleta with the tackle and Messi with the header.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't think of a player who is a bigger bottler from the pelanty spot than messi


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

English players during penalty shoot outs?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

at this point its ez qualification ez life for whoever draws city at the knockout rounds


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel, this a moment to make fun of Messi

I purposely didn't mention John Terry because of this


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> at this point its ez qualification ez life for whoever draws city at the knockout rounds


More gash in your posts than appears on that couch in your sig


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

* @Hohenheim of Light because a player goes from great to shit it makes me wrong now? :shrug :grande

But yeah he's been a utter washed up garbage since he came back from injury. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought we played really well and people have been starstruck by barca.

they passed it around a lot, but i felt we deserved something. after that opening we played well. we certainly had our fair share of chances, unfortunately only 1 good one fell to kun. of course the others fell to dzeko, fernando and demi. defense clearly has problems but i thought they were okay.

vinny is a huge problem now. unfortunate fuck up on the 1st which gives suarez a half chance, and then the rushing out to make the tackle (again) and all the barca player has to do is flick it out to alba. then vinny is out of position and no where near his opponent. but after that, we played well and created several good chances. however vinny's form has become a big elephant for us. i do think mangala and demi is currently the best pairing for us, but as long as the captain is fit, he plays. can only hope he regains his form.

thought two up front was unnecessary and pelle trying to back up his talk, but it didnt end as badly as i thought. dzeko should've done more. not enough love for silva's touch. once again we get a daft red card and give away a pen against barca. if we could stop doing stupid things all the time we might be able to get past this stage one day. but i don't think this year will be the day.

once again hartdog bails us out of a big european tie along with kun. guy really lifts for the big occasion. several great saves and that fantastic penalty save at the end. very happy with him since he got the dropping he needed.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Team CLEXA said:


> * @Hohenheim of Light because a player goes from great to shit it makes me wrong now? :shrug :grande*


i don't think it was that long ago tho?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You played well in the second half. In the first half you allowed Barca to do as they pleased.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we should be given the win due to bitey luis trying to eat poor demi for dinner.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

BEST LEAGUE IN THE WORLD GUYS


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Neville's reaction to Giroud's miss :lol "Oh, my god" :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal have no business being in this competition. Bunch of shitheads who finish top 4 and get knocked out in the last 16 every year. At least with United, Chelsea or Liverpool, they'll either challenge for it or go out in hilarious circumstances.

All Arsenal do is just make up the numbers.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RIP in peace *Aresnal* :evil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Arsenal are pure ass. Once again Chelsea have to spare the Premier League's blushes in Europe. It's getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cant wait until liverpool plays arsenal, going to reck them


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Should reduce the Premierleague's CL places to only two teams just to get Arsenal out of the CL for good, brehs

I think it would be worth it

Hilarity


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Berba is balding but still sexy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL arsenal


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Loved seeing Arsenal get wrecked at home by Monaco. How I love seeing Wenger lose.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Commentary masterclass from Neville tonight. Monaco were there for the taking for Arsenal too. 1st half they were very average but Arsenal didn't press them enough and paid for it. Once they went 2-0 up they looked very good but yeah by then they were 2-0 up with much more room to play in. Shambolic defending. Hilarious that Wenger pulled everyone off bar Ozil who was abysmal. That miss from Giroud is one of the worst I've ever seen too. Can't even make any excuses for why he missed it at all, let alone that badly.*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Really didn't expect anything of note to happen until the last 8 at least but Arsenal never cease to amaze me. 

MINUS FIVE STARS for game management and MINUS FIVE STARS for not being able to handle to slightest bit of pressure.

RIP In Peace, truly.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Janae Timmins :mark:


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Mertesacker should be dropped and never be picked again, what a disgrace.

Weak, pathetic performance all round.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Giroud should be shot for the misses he had aswell, the man has been in fine form lately and then pulls that shit out tonight. No excuses at this level.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Arsenal :cornette

Why the fuck do I get my hopes up...smh. 

And by hopes I mean Top 8. I know, its sad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just how in the name of God can you allow that 3rd goal?

:lmao

I mean holy fuck 2-1 is still pretty salvageable against Monaco. Pure comedy. 

I did think Monaco would be better than people assumed, they're very difficult to beat and have been in good form since their awful start.

Arsenal might still go through though.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal have no business being in this competition. Bunch of shitheads who finish top 4 and get knocked out in the last 16 every year. At least with United, Chelsea or Liverpool, they'll either challenge for it or go out in hilarious circumstances.
> 
> All Arsenal do is just make up the numbers.


Liverpool? Liverpool?!?! 

What's the statute of limitations on referencing a club in a positive light in a certain competition. With you, must be at least 5-6 years. What a joke.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Champions Leagues won in the past ten years

Liverpool 1
Arsenal 0


Times dicked by 54 year old Berbatov in 2015

Liverpool 0
Arsenal 1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Berba didn't even enjoy the dicking of Arsenal the most. It was the smoke afterwards that he really wanted.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

nice fucking united fan sticking up for liverpool

edit : FUCK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

said to beware the monaco. arsene did not listen.

3 goals from monaco is laughable. i thought they'd keep a clean sheet and maybe get a goal because monaco have been exceptional defensively. 3 goals away though is hilarious.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Arsenal are pure ass. Once again Chelsea have to spare the Premier League's blushes in Europe. It's getting ridiculous now.


This really.

Arsenal and City are just useless in this competition. You can count on Arsenal to get out of their group, and that's about it. Everyone dicks them afterwards. For the record I don't think City will go to Spain and win it.

I'd be happy with a semifinal run again, as long as we get the COC and the league. Sadly I don't think we'd be able to beat some of the big boys (Real, Bayern, and maybe Barca). Better get past fucking PSG though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Leverkusen completely outplayed and outclassed Atletico. Will feel unlucky to not come away with more than just the 1 goal. Speaking of, Hakan's finish was ridiculous. It was interesting to see Bellarabi roast Griezmann for pace (kind of like what Robben did to Ramos at the WC).

Atleti can still go through but not if they allow Leverkusen to assert their dominance like they did last night. Godin and Tiago will miss the 2nd leg. The ref was a bit of a ponce.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

ARSENALLOSESLOL


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Didn't catch the game, but I expected an upset or at the least a tougher contest than what was predicted. Told my Gooner friend the day before, when he was getting all starry eyed about crushing Monaco, then beating Porto/Basel and going deep into the UCL.

Ligue 1 has been no cake-walk this season. Monaco, Lyon and Marseille have all been impressive, with Lacazette's goals and Monaco's defense being the highlights of the season. And if Monaco field a full strength defense in the second leg, its difficult to see Arsene FC banging 3 into the net.

Quality of EPL getting shittier as time passes. Get United back into the mix, atleast we made it to the QFs even with Moyes!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is the quality less or are bayern, madrid and barca that far ahead of everyone else in quality?

once we start getting a couple of charmed cl runs we should be okay. all it takes is that one break through win. continually coming up against two of the best sides of the modern era (barca, bayern) doesn't help at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You guys need a big scalp. And winning against a qualified Bayern in the group is not a big scalp. You need to go to the Camp Nou and knock Barca out. Then you'll get the respect from the other teams in the competition and they'll be a lot more wary of you. Because right now, I don't think drawing City phases anyone.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kiz said:


> is the quality less or are bayern, madrid and barca that far ahead of everyone else in quality?


Honestly I would say Chelsea are superior to Barcelona overall. Barcelona have got players better than any of Chelsea's players, but beyond Messi, Neymar Suarez I don't think many Barca players would get into Chelsea's XI (in saying that I still think Barca are the 4th best team in the world) Xavi is old and Iniesta is getting old now as well. I'm really hoping they draw eachother at some point in the CL. Could be very interesting.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Busquets would walk into any side in the world. 

I'd also take Iniesta over Fabregas, even if the latter is having a better season. Iniesta was majestic against City. The constant big game performer. The Potato is also having a great season and even at his worst would probably be better than Gary Cahill.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

@Best Looking CUNT in Porn;



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Okay, mate.


*OKAY, MATE*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447772070509031424


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovren might actually be a worse transfer than Big Andeh

In fact, I have decided that he is

Heartless, clumsy, pinheaded hyperminge 

Out there pinging crossfield balls out of play and crazy hospital passes. Blazing pelanties wide. Just being overall shite. Struggling to think of one good performance he has had since he signed

Should head back to France and play with the rest of Europe's garbage over there


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/414797033284050945


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shame Hendo wasn't there. He'd have stepped up and put Liverpool out of their misery sooner.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't understand why Lovren takes the fifth pen when Sterling and Moreno would be a lot more reliable. I guess maybe he felt confident?

Either way, it's never nice to lose but I'm kinda happy Europa league is over for us now. Team looked tired today and all these games take a toll in the end. Just need to focus on top four and the Fa Cup now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't blame Lovren. We could've yaknow scored in normal time? Sturridge was selfish.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Don't understand why Lovren takes the fifth pen *when Sterling and Moreno would be a lot more reliable.* I guess maybe he felt confident?
> 
> Either way, it's never nice to lose but I'm kinda happy Europa league is over for us now. Team looked tired today and all these games take a toll in the end. Just need to focus on top four and the Fa Cup now.


They're scared homie or Paul Ince syndrome.

I'd love Utd to be in the europa right now and win it, nevermind that happy it's over shite but that's probably down to the fact we're fucking garbage.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I would almost have Sterling take a penalty after a keeper. Not convinced he'd actually hit it with enough power for it to make it over the line sometimes. Kolo should probably have taken one though.

Didn't deserve to go through. Didn't create enough at home, wasteful first half away, and then piss for the next 75 minutes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Shame Hendo wasn't there. He'd have stepped up and put Liverpool out of their misery sooner.


:hayden3 Hendo > any United midfielder and you know it m8


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How serious is that statement? Are we basing this off form or actual ability?

Last bit is merely cos basically everyone has been better than our lot this season. Herrera hasn't played, Rooney & Di Maria have been poor. Blind has looked good actually.

I'm not sure how tongue in cheek your comment was but ignoring that I think people have actually gone to the point of overrating him now. He's a not as good Darren Fletcher. Which was only ever good.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Can always count on the Spuds to cheer us up just that little bit.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Vader said:


> How serious is that statement? Are we basing this off form or actual ability?


Has to be talking about form.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, would have Herrera over Henderson. Di Maria easily if you count his as a central midfielder. And Blind has far more technique than Henderson and probably offers the same amount of energy levels. If only United had a good manager to set up that midfield trio properly :Jordan


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dissapointed, but we got what we deserved for just not looking bothered. Must have been two very different team talks at HT because we came out looking lethargic like 0-0 would be fine, even though we seemed to be set up to attack. Besiktas came out and took the game to us and we just didn't seem to know how to react. 

Europa League was worth winning for a guaranteed CL place, but it was by the far the competition I cared about the least, with Hendo and Coutinho there I think we'd have had more balance and a chance to actually cut through them in the second half, but I agree with resting them for City because the two of them play literally all the time, and Phil's proving to be a big difference maker at this stage of the season. 

I wouldn't have had Lovren as a penalty taker at all, let alone 5th, but you never know who actually had the bottle to say they wanted one. Moreno may have never put his hand up, but I'd have had him and Toure before Lovren. Toure's scored a penalty in a high pressure shootout very recently so I'm surprised he wasn't up sooner, but again he may not have fancied it, can't fault Lovren for having the guts to take it. Wouldn't have liked Raheem on pens, he took a pretty awful one against Boro and just doesn't seem like a reliable taker, bit like Sturridge (who was woeful in the time he was on, hope he's saving something special for his old club this weekend). Not all attacking players are good takers. All our other pens were superb, just a shame that Besiktas took near perfect ones too. 

At least we can focus on the league and Blackburn now. It's never nice to go out of anything, but if we had to drop out of something, and let's face it a cup double and 4th was unlikely, that was it.


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

http://gfycat.com/HairyNaiveIndiancow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

soldado is a shadow of the shadow his player used to be. 

has he caught up to negredo's premier league total yet. and negredo's never coming back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> :hayden3 Hendo > any United midfielder and you know it m8


I actually don't because we never see them.

He's not as good as da gawd Blind but they're different players. Herrera looks better in all of the 20 minutes or so he's played. 

He's better than Rooney there. I'll give him that. But so am I.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I actually don't because we never see them.
> 
> He's not as good as da gawd Blind but they're different players. Herrera looks better in all of the 20 minutes or so he's played.
> 
> He's better than Rooney there. I'll give him that. But so am I.


So you say Blind and Hendo are different players but then compare him to Herrera? :What?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're all forgetting we have the greatest Welshman of all time too tbhendo.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The Welsh Xavi scored his pen against Besiktas. 

Messi missed his against City.

:Shrug


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> You're all forgetting we have the greatest Welshman of all time too tbhendo.


I don't support Liverpool you wazzock.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Vader said:


> How serious is that statement? Are we basing this off form or actual ability?
> 
> Last bit is merely cos basically everyone has been better than our lot this season. Herrera hasn't played, Rooney & Di Maria have been poor. Blind has looked good actually.
> 
> I'm not sure how tongue in cheek your comment was but ignoring that I think people have actually gone to the point of overrating him now. He's a not as good Darren Fletcher. Which was only ever good.


Tongue fairly in cheek but i would have him over most of your midfield. Blind has been good, Fella is utterly trash, Rooney is horrendous, Herrera is good but he doesn't play and is a different player to Hendo and Carrick is absolute crap.

Far more people still underrate Henderson compared to overrate him. He's not a player who is going to grab the headlines, but he does his job, he creates chances, he puts in a decent show defensively and is always energetic on the field. A bloke like Blind is better defensively, but Hendo is far better at creating goals than Blind is. 



Joel said:


> Yeah, would have Herrera over Henderson. Di Maria easily if you count his as a central midfielder. And Blind has far more technique than Henderson and probably offers the same amount of energy levels. If only United had a good manager to set up that midfield trio properly :Jordan


Blind is better defensively, Herrera is better attacking wise, Hendo is a solid all round option.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Blind is just some long haired guy from the Eredivisie (LOL) who made a good diagonal pass once


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DA, please improve.

Form wise he's better than our lot as we've been notoriously poor. But ignoring form I'd comfortably have Blind, Herrera, Di Maria and... nah that's it, obviously not the same kind of player mind you.

I think Hendo has a ceiling of just being good. He'll be liked by his own supporters as he puts a shift in but he's just a bit.... there. I can't really describe it. Fletcher in his prime is about as good as Henderson can be. Some of this sounds like I'm against him but I have Scousers in my ear all day going on about him being the next Gerrard, when he'll never be in his league (nor will too many, in regards to performances for a club).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I don't support Liverpool you wazzock.


You're not fit to touch Joe's sheep. :woolcock


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

For the record, top five Welsh folk in descending order as follows:

1) COCK OF THE WOOL
2) Catherine Jenkins
3) Ian 'H' Watkins (the one from Steps, not WAGG's idol)
4) Paul Dummett
5) Jonathan Davies

Genuinly dumbfounded as to how they defy mediocre Welsh DNA:

1) "The best midfielder of this and any generation" Aaron Ramsey
2) Ryan Giggs
3) Leigh Halfpenny
4) Gareth Bale
5) That lass who won Judo Gold at the 2012 Olympics

Pending requests to revoke them of Welsh citizenship:

1) Robbie Savage
2) Craig Bellamy
3) Rhys Priestland (who the fuck kicks the ball away in Rugby Union in the 77th minute to Australia in two separate games?)
4) The other Ian Watkins
5) Vinnie Jones


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It's Katherine with a K, WOOLCOCK. Come on son.







:mj2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:done

I didn't get my 8 hours. I need a fucking lie down.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Quick true story btw: I have never been in Wales, but back in primary school we were supposed to go on an adventure week there for my year 6 leaver's thing. Kayaking, rock-climbing, extreme sheepfucking, you know the drill. But it got called off due to the foot and mouth outbreak that year and we ended up going on a daytrip to Cadbury's world instead (it was complete shit) :mj2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I do believe the first time we were allowed out of our juniors school, it was 5 of us being accompanied by a teacher to Tesco's to buy ingredients for a cooking exercise.

Quite the life of riley, I know.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Light said:


> It's Katherine with a K, WOOLCOCK. Come on son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way WOOLCOCK is Welsh. He just likes sheep.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

How dare WOOLCOCK not mention Timothy Dalton or Catherine (with a C) Zeta-Jones


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm a quarter Welsh.

To those who're unsure what that means it's basically I'll never shag a sheep but I'll have a wank if it's dressed provocatively.

Jonathan Davies is an absolute ****** btw. Reminds me of a guy who knocked himself out, as he bet a few of the team he couldn't. Reminds me due to the hair.

I don't think I've ever met a rugby player I liked, my entire team included. All absolute apes.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This Schalke/Madrid game :banderas

Incredible stuff. Klaas finish from Huntelaar :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The HUNTER might be the most underrated striker of this generation, brothers


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow. What a game. Schalke3-4 :lol really brought it to Real Madrid.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

That Real Madrid 3-4 Schalke match as pretty crazy. Great game.
On the other hand, Porto 4-0 Basel was another great game full of great goals.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

One of the best CL games I've ever seen. Madrid were dreadful, outplayed throughout the tie and very fortunate to go through. Similar to Dortmund last season. 

Agree with Huntelaar being seriously underrated. If he had pace he would have been one of the best players in the world.

Madrid's fans are an absolute fucking disgrace though. Even with Bale in complete potato mode I'd take him at United. Him and Carlo the boss are both more than welcome.

Booing and jeering the team into the CL Quarter finals. Fuck sake.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

^ As some from Madrid I can tell you that's a normal behaviour nothing new and it could have been worse with the bad performance showed by the team in tonight's game though. Of course that's not the reflection of every Madrid fan.

We are in a bad shape the team looks just terrible. What a big contrast from last season when we trashed Schalke to this awful performance. This only happens when you refuse to rotate the team and force the BBC to play every minute of every game when two of them are just in bad shape along with Kroos and isco who look really tired. Honestly we have Jese hell even Chicharito in the bench to play in the same position and look for something new. Glad that Modric is back though.

Coentrao and Khedira can ut


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Incredible performance from Schalke. Matip cost Schalke the tie, allowing Ronaldo to steal an easy header in each of the two legs while he stood back admiring his hair.

For last night, Casillas made up for his mistake in the first goal by making 2 decent saves at the death. Klaas Jan Huntelaar is phenomenal. His conversion rate must be super high; he nearly always troubles the goalkeeper with his shots.

Leroy Sane is another from the assembly line to join the likes of Max Meyer and Julian Draxler. If Di Matteo can inspire similar performances from the team when they're back to full-strength, then Schalke will progress very nicely.

On a final note, I'd like to sing praises for Timon Wellenreuther, who started the season as 4th choice keeper but has performed exquisitely in the absence of the seniors.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty much all the goals from both games were top quality. casemiro's free kick probably the pick of the lot.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Schalke had 20 shots. :surprise: 
Still, pathetic behaviour by Madrid fans once again.

Huntelaar is big time overrated and I was major bummed when he re-signed with Schalke after we were linked with him, he's a weapon.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Just heard Benzema's goal was offside. lol if true.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Just heard Benzema's goal was offside. lol if true.


it was a difficult call for the official tho, close one. Madrid can only get better at this point, surely they cant get worse than this. 

fancy psg to advance tonight and shakhtar got a red card and a conceded pen at the 2nd minute ROFL.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

More brown envelope shenanigans from Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking cuntshits chelsea influencing refs as usual and big hitler wanking terry trying to get players booked as usual.

Way to kill a game *******. I hope Luiz pwopa does costa :dyer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This game is an absolute circus, brehs

Red card was a joke

If it wasn't for Hazard I don't know if I'd even watch a single Chelsea game (apart from the games in which they beat us)

Dour stuff


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE LEVEL OFFICIATING BOYS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

At least UEFA referees like us.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I just want Verratti to shoot on Oscar


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

psg travelling fans. can't be too careful.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Terry has shit hair.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://vine.co/v/O9hQehY9A2B

Look at how concerned John Terry is for Oscar's well-being after Zlatan's tackle, brothers :mj2










Nice stamp on the head :jordan4


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Will never understand a footballers mindset to hit the deck at any slightest touch.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liam Miller said:


> Will never understand a footballers mindset to hit the deck at any slightest touch.


I really think it's worked on in training by some/all clubs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shocking performance from Chelsea here. Who has the extra man again?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chelsea have two extra men :lelbron


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

chelsea has to be the most unlikable team in the world


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LUIZ :sodone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Deserve to go out on this showing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck i hope chelsea get knocked out

cant stand their shit


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

rip shakhtar


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Diego Costa thinks he is in some njpw ring... ffs red card this twat already


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

how the fuck has that clown not been sent off yet


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Who the fuck is that referee ?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

we won fitba match


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's not just that he hasn't been sent off tonight - has Costa been sent off at all this season? I know we get the benefit of replays and he's a bit sneaky, but a lot of the stuff he does should surely be caught.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Louaja89 said:


> Who the fuck is that referee ?


He reffed the Champions League final last year.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nope, PSG aren't going to hold on.

No chance.

No fucking way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't take the game to them with an extra man up, then this is what happens.

Such a shocking performance.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Got what we deserved. Utterly pish performance.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

FOOTBALL wins, not PSG, FOOTBALL


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hell yeah Silva you the man !!!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm crying. Damn our boys are lions. They fought like lions. They qualified themselves like lions. Viva David Luiz. Viva Verratti. Viva Matuidi. Viva Pastore. Viva Thiago Silva. Viva all of them. From the ashes of a broken Zlatan rose a new spirit. Damn fuck it's so awesome. Fuck Diego Costa. Fuck bitch ass Oscar. Fuck Diego Costa².


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thank you, PSG. Fucking heroes.

I take back every negative thing I've ever said about Luiz. Legend.

Eat shit, Mourinho.

Eat shit, Costa.

Eat shit, Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so when do chelsea start saving the prem from embarrassment again?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Don't take the game to them with an extra man up, then this is what happens.
> 
> Such a shocking performance.


The Mou logic we've been pointing out has hunted us. Can't understand why we didn't take the game to them when we had an extra man up. And it's been since in the first half.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

#JoseOut 

Kiz plz tell City to win the Prem to make this happen


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Michael Oliver should referee every game.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Chelsea fans' tears taste so delicious.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mourinho and Chelsea were fucking shameful. 

Fabregas is a joke. Falls off a cliff every season without fail. This result has been coming, Chelsea aren't that good and are simply the best in a pretty poor league where they aren't even playing well.

Luiz showing them up was just glorious.

Lovely stuff.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeez this feels soooo good.

Suck it, Mourinho you bloody wanker
Suck it, Costa you ugly ass baboon


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I guess other English teams rejoice over Chelsea's elimination because they're sure as hell not going to be rejoicing over winning anything in Europe. If we're dropping out of Europe this early, he rest of the Premier League have no hope in hell of doing anything.

Ah well. We're not good enough to win the CL this year. Luckily we're good enough to win the league as we have no competition there.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jose is going to choke and get sacked. DA broke the story in the catbox about fifteen minutes ago.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Jose is going to choke and get sacked.


Out of context this sounds like a typical friday night for Alex.

Speaking of that rascal, where art thou Alex?

Chelsea were horrific tonight, nothing more needs to be said about it. Should have had a penalty in the first half but you ignore how woeful and subpar they looked throughout compared to PSG, which became even more galling after the red card. Really is telling just how far ahead most european teams are compared to Premier League teams in terms of ball retention. Hazard looked threatening with the ball at his feet but it was incredible to see how composed and precise PSG were working the ball compared to Chelsea.

DA liking every negative Chelsea comment in here like a damn trooper.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

its always just nice seeing a pack of mouthy racists put in their place, no matter the situation


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

At least Mournho isn't bullshitting for once and has acknowledged PSG was better. Big changes need to be made to the squad in the summer. We've been using 14-15 players all season. Not good enough. The likes of Mikel and Ramires have no place at this club anymore.

11 games to go now. Wrap up the league ASAP and begin plans.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

David Luiz pulled off a heel turn that any wrestler would be proud of tonight. Great way to put Costa over though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chelsea suck


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Luiz + Silva = Brazilian power


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Thiago Silva is an absolute warrior, on his day the best defender in the world comfortably


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Champions League goals this season:
Diego Costa 0
Mario Balotelli 1
:mario:mario:mario:mario:mario:mario


----------



## Krul (Oct 29, 2014)

Chelsea need another striker to mix up their game when Costa isn't working. Remy is alright but not at the level you need him to be in the CL. 
Ramires needs to be replaced with somebody a bit more classy and Fabregas would be a lot more useful if he didn't fade away in the second half of every season he's participated in to date.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Thiago Silva is an absolute warrior, on his day the best defender in the world comfortably


He's pretty poor at volleyball though.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

English football hasn't really been the juggernaut it used to be for a few years now. The Spanish, German and French leagues have better teams, even if those are not as entertaining.

Bayern's totally winning the Champions League again, though. The quality of the football they're playing is way ahead of anyone else.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

PSG were warriors tonight, well deserved. 
On the other hand, Chelsea sucked and Costa is an idiot.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> He's pretty poor at volleyball though.


so didnt see that coming, well played XDXD


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

England is such shit in Europe.

We just need 3 against Monaco...it'll be fine.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

There goes the great English hope. Not like trash like City and Arsenal will get anywhere.

We were very bad today. Was such a chore to watch. Been bad for weeks, but the fact that we've picked up results has masked it. I'm just about done with Oscar, we need someone behind the striker who is good. Ramires only bustles forward and that's it. Can't do anything else. Fabregas might as well be invisible. I liked Hazard in the first half, but slowed down considerably. So disappointed that the team didn't take to PSG when Ibrahimovic went off. Referee was awful. I bet everyone in the world besides Chelsea fans must hate Costa, think I would too if he wasn't playing for my club.

At least we can focus fully on the league now. Probably a good thing we lost against PSG because I think the majority of teams in the next round would beat us anyways. Squad is still thin in quality. Ramires and Mikel are not good enough for the squad, I still can't rate Cuadrado and outside of killing time Drogba does nothing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca would've put at least 6 past chelsea tho


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Been bad for weeks, but the fact that we've picked up results has masked it.


Weeks? Apart from Swansea away, we've been absolutely shocking for the whole of 2015.



Kiz said:


> barca would've put at least 6 past chelsea tho


Nah. They'd have beaten us, but it would have been a tight scoreline due to us defending with 10 men. Against a side such as Barcelona, we know our limitations and thus would set up to play how we need to.

Last night our players didn't know what to do. Didn't know whether to go for the kill or whether to defend. And thus they produced one of the worst performances of 11 vs 10 you'll ever see.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i said doe tho


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Indeed. That's why I had to think long and hard of a way of countering the 'doe'. Wasn't easy, Kizwell, I assure you.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*BIG GAME ZLATAN :evil

Huge missed opportunity for Chelsea. PSG did well but Chelsea eliminated themselves much more than PSG eliminated them. Just such a poor performance with a man up. Fabregas' annual decline continuing at Chelsea can't not be funny. Do Chelsea fans get annoyed at how often Costa is out of position for a lone striker? Way too often he's on the ball out wide or outside the box as Hazard runs past him and then he's outside the box when the final ball gets played. 

Seriously worried about the world when Luiz has to apologise for celebrating a goal he scored against his former team.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mancini is a trainwreck.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was a pretty entertaining game, lots of talent on the field with Icardi, Rodriguez, De Bruyne, Shaqiri, Schurrle and the likes playing. Inter goalkeeper was absolutely useless, see no reason to not play Handanovic presuming he's fit since Inter have nothing to play for in the league, why play a cup keeper? Might have just cost them their only hope of a CL place. Inter were just poor all round second half. 

Interested to see how Kiev do, look to have some talented players out there. Remember Mbokani giving us real troubles a few years back when he played for Standard Liege (Fellaini missed a fucking sitter in that tie as well). Seems to have a good scoring record since as well. 

And as I type they score. Gusev looks exactly the same as he did back at the 2006 World Cup...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol Chelsea going for a 0-0. How many games actually end 0-0? Not the kind of result you can plan.

Need to get BRAVE teams like Villa and Bradford in the CL for English clubs to do well again not these SCARED COWARDS refusing to attack against 10 men. Set up a brave play league like the fair play league imo to decide the 4 that qualify.

Also I heard Real Madrid got through by an off side goal lol - no surprise - UEFA (or should I say CORRUPTFA) would never let Real go out at this point. They have already intervened by changing the rules in England so that the FA Cup runner up can't get into Europe anymore. Basically they are salty that Hull were in Europe this season and Man Utd weren't.

Also Real fans booing their team/white hankys when they just reached the 1/4 finals - awful fans that club has.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If Ross Barkley is one of the best young players in the world, the world sucks.

Absolutely fucking atrocious.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

One assist in 66 games.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Rom with that COMPLETE STRIKER PERFORMANCE :banderas


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DA why didn't you like my post? It was a negative Chelsea post.

If Chelsea fail to win the league, I'm switching my team to Wolfsburg. Me and HOL are gonna start a Bundesliga only thread, where we will wank to German hipster teams.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wolfsburg too rich to be hipster.

Knocked out by Bradford, knocked out by PSG. Appears Chelsea's weakness is League 1 teams.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> DA why didn't you like my post? It was a negative Chelsea post.
> 
> If Chelsea fail to win the league, I'm switching my team to Wolfsburg. Me and HOL are gonna start a Bundesliga only thread, where we will wank to German hipster teams.


Kinda hope we fail to win the league now :hmm:


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Krul said:


> Chelsea need another striker to mix up their game when Costa isn't working. Remy is alright but not at the level you need him to be in the CL.
> Ramires needs to be replaced with somebody a bit more classy *and Fabregas would be a lot more useful if he didn't fade away in the second half of every season he's participated in to date.*


He was pretty consistent all season during most of his spell at Arsenal. Though during his time at Barca and even his last couple of seasons with us, his fade outs have been quite incredible. No wonder Barca were quite happy to get rid of him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> DA why didn't you like my post? It was a negative Chelsea post.
> 
> If Chelsea fail to win the league, I'm switching my team to Wolfsburg. Me and HOL are gonna start a Bundesliga only thread, where we will wank to German hipster teams.


Stop throwing your team under the bus just to get one of my likes plz


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Knocked out by Bradford, knocked out by PSG. Appears Chelsea's weakness is League 1 teams.


Shame on the rest of you for letting this be slept on.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm assuming he's foreign. He gets the fascism pass.

DA has to live with his mental affliction 24/7 and is routinely reminded that he's a chimp so HOL gets away with it as he's normally coherent/not a knob.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Why do feel the need to give HOL a fascism pass, Vader? For what reason?

Woolcock was praising HOL's post for being funny

Did you miss the joke?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> DA why didn't you like my post? It was a negative Chelsea post.
> 
> If Chelsea fail to win the league, I'm switching my team to Wolfsburg. Me and HOL are gonna start a Bundesliga only thread, where we will wank to German hipster teams.


:evra

:disdrogba


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I did not enjoy the humour.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE &amp; EUROPA LEAGUE THREAD*

Why is fucking Townsend back on commentary? 

I thought ITV got rid of the clown


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought the same thing just now, he's fucking shite.

I'm assuming he's off at the end of the season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

giroud fucking sucks rofl


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Entertaining match between Atletico and Leverkusen , hope Atleti wins ! 

and guys wish us good luck against Fiorentina in the Europa League , it's gonna be a tough one .


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fake rally.

arsenal will make it 2-0 and then give up a soul-crushing goal.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> giroud fucking sucks rofl


Don't talk nonsense.

If you're sarcastic, don't be. You're not funny enough.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Monaco bottle job incoming


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Vader said:


> Don't talk nonsense.
> 
> If you're sarcastic, don't be. You're not funny enough.


i wil try to raise my game up to your standards from now on vader man


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The fuck did they get 5 minutes from ?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao typical arsenal. Said it the CB 2 weeks back as well that Arsenal would win 2-0 tonight. They just seem to love being the "nearly" club.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

epitome of arsenal fc on display tonight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Arsenal should be disqualified from making CL. Failed to go past the round of 16 in the last 5 years, lel.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal: Champions League Moral Cup winners 2011/2012, 2012/2013, 2014/2015.

Proud achievement.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least one team is still in the competition :brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

There are actually 10 teams still in the competition :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

any that start with c?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

First time City have been the last English team standing in the CL. Improvement has been made.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just wait till pelle starts boyata up front and he nets a hat trick

limbs going everywhere


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal and Monaco both deserve to go out.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Typical Arsenal. Always the first leg that screws us 

Hard to sympathise with us after that horror first leg performance.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So nervous. I think we got this though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus, he's pick 5 midfielders...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal did well tbf until the last 10 minutes when they forgot who they were and randomly decided they were great at getting goals off long crosses into the box.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

GREATEST OF ALL TIME.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What even is Messi? ....because the cunt is not human!!!! :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's not scored 54 goals in a World Cup, single handedly got them to a final like Stephane Guivarc'h or been born 40 years before I was alive. Messi will never be the best whilst his name is an anagram of Semis. #henryhill 

Or

Messi is comfortably the best that's ever existed. At the very least the best that anyone here has seen live. Highly doubt we'll see anyone do what he has done in the same time frame. Absolute privilege to watch. #commonsense


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

About the most one sided 1-0 i've ever seen. Messi was mesmerising in the first half. Composed and comfortable display before the big game at the weekend.

Hart with the best goalkeeping performance at the Camp Nou since Javi Varas for Sevilla a few years back. City still lacking someone who can control/dictate the tempo of the game in midfield, can't see them getting very far in Europe without one. Demichelis and Kompany have pretty much swapped roles from when these teams played last year - the latter now the liability.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Arsenal and City fans wanna laugh at us, but then go no further. At least City had a strong ass team though. Hart was amazing tonight.

It just goes to show, it's either Chelsea or nothing in the CL for English sides. I bet Liverpool, Arsenal and United fans will be laughing tonight as well, but you won't be laughing when we are down to 3 spots and then two of you three are missing out each year. I'll let you all think about that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WHAT A FUCKING PERFORMANCE! Could not have been any better away from home. Rock solid at the back and dangerous whenever we went forward. Tevez was magnificent. The defenders were faultless. Marchisio, Vidal and Pereyra all excellent. Only thing that went wrong tonight was the injury to Pogba. So fucking happy right now. If we get a favorable draw we're in with a shout.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Messi is a genius, plain and simple. Probably a top 5 scoring and passing talent of all time which is no mean achievement. I've said it before but he is like Iniesta with Ronaldo's scoring ability plugged into him, a scary combination. I don't think he lacks anything ability wise when comparing him to other legendary icons of the sport. He is more talented than Zidane and Ronaldo and a host of other greats. 

However I think his intangibles are a ways behind his natural ability. That doesn't have such an impact in the league or in a competition like the CL where ability tends to shine through because of the 2 leg system etc which is why the most talented players (like Messi and Ronaldo have won multiple CL in recent years). However intangibles play a big part in how you handle an international tournament where the pressure is simply more intense. Now forget winning the world cup, I have never once said a player needs to win a world cup to justify his greatness, but in the big international games Messi has simply never shown the same flashes of greatness as he has for Barcelona. 

Now to some that doesn't matter because they see the CL as the cream of the crop and they have a fair point because that competition probably is played at a higher standard than international football. So it depends on your perspective. For me the big international tournaments are more of a big deal simply because they force a player to play under a level of pressure that he is not used to and because of the casual interest which turns it into a superbowl level spectacle.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Redknapp is so shit, just fuck off you cunt.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TEVEZ :mark:

Forza Juve


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fecking lol with this winter break agrument coming around in the media and among pundits again, just no you fuckwits.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i saw a no 42 on the teamsheet. did he not make it onto the field?

unreal performances from hartdog. dinho played alright but the rest were absolutely redundant. not even close to barca for 90 mins. big task now for txiki and the new manager to rejuvinate the team next season


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Messi looked like he was playing with utter contempt for City tonight. Like he was trying to humiliate them or something

The nutmegs :banderas



Joel said:


> Arsenal and City fans wanna laugh at us, but then go no further. At least City had a strong ass team though. Hart was amazing tonight.
> 
> It just goes to show, it's either Chelsea or nothing in the CL for English sides. I bet Liverpool, Arsenal and United fans will be laughing tonight as well, but you won't be laughing when we are down to 3 spots and then two of you three are missing out each year. I'll let you all think about that.


England are #2 in the UEFA coefficient rankings and it'll take about a billion years of scientific research for Italy to clone teams of Maldinis for them to pass Germany in #3 , let alone England

Is that enough thinking?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That was a very fun game to watch. Joe Hart was definitely great. Can't believe how many chances Barca could not put away, because Hart had pretty much the game of his life. Not going to bother entering Messi arguments because he is for me the best of all time and became that a while ago. What a fabulous performance by him. There were times in the first half where Neymar should have just gone for goal instead of trying to set up for Messi. While the scoreline won't show it, Barca were menacing and are my pick to win the Champions League.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wouldn't mind a final four of Bayern vs Barca and PSG vs Juve or Atletico.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Messi's footballing ability is a direct consequence of his ability to react faster than anyone else on the pitch. By reaction, I don't just mean what he does with the ball. His brain can process information faster than normal, and action potential can be relayed through his nervous system faster too.

This is just a hypothesis because I have no way of testing Messi's nervous system to confirm, but from watching him play (especially recently), it's clear that he's not on the same level playing field as everybody around him. This is most noticeable in how he protects the ball. He waits too long for the opposition player to get his moves in because he knows he doesn't need the same amount of time as everybody else to move the ball around. Even his footballing intelligence is amplified by this, allowing him to make plays faster than can be seen by his opponents (and sometimes even his own teammates).

The differences pronounced here would be so small and irrelevant in most walks of life, but in football it is the difference between a world class playmaker and the greatest of all time. Leo Messi is literally Superman.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Messi looked like he was playing with utter contempt for City tonight. Like he was trying to humiliate them or something
> 
> The nutmegs :banderas
> 
> ...


That's enough for your poverty potato brain, as you probably maxed out the capacity for the day with that 3 minute research.

In all likely hood, Bayern and Wolfsburg are going to go deep into the two European contests, which means we will need Everton to do so to hang onto second spot from the Germans. 

And the Italians have one CL 1/4 finalist and they have 4 teams in the EL last 16. One match is Roma vs Fiorentina so they're guaranteed 1 through. So they'll be closing the gap a bit this season as well. If the Premier League teams continue to bomb in Europe, it'll just take one or two of these seasons from Italy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the main thing about our performance was that i didnt think we were that far off our best. the defence is a mess but 99% of defences in a big game vs barca will be made to look amateur with neymar/messi/suarez up top. 

another thing i noticed about barca was that whenever they defend, there is always someone in front of the ball. trying to do simple stepovers doesnt work, these are the guys who defend against the aforementioned trio. you need pace to get at guys like alves and alba. i dont think anyone beat them one on one until navas did. mascherano just cleaned up absolutely everything with ease.

like i said, i dont think many of the players could've put in better performances than they did. that's the problem. the fullbacks are just poor due to the insistence of attacking through them all the time. fernandinho was excellent for how much work he had to do. demi just isnt quick enough and relies on reading the play. vinny could well be finished, yaya doesn't perform in big games, neither does nasri. milner runs around a lot but the pure quality isnt there. and then due to all this, barca are just able to crowd silva and kun with ease because no one else provides any other options.

to think we've spent 200+ mil since garry cook left and we still havent even been able to find anyone the quality of de jong, who we refused to give a payrise too. laughable that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Favourite part of that match was ter Stegen dribbling out with the ball and trying to take on Aguero like he was playing Fifa :banderas

Keepers need to do that more imo.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Joel said:


> Arsenal and City fans wanna laugh at us, but then go no further. At least City had a strong ass team though. Hart was amazing tonight.
> 
> It just goes to show, it's either Chelsea or nothing in the CL for English sides. I bet Liverpool, Arsenal and United fans will be laughing tonight as well, but you won't be laughing when we are down to 3 spots and then two of you three are missing out each year. I'll let you all think about that.


People will always enjoy Chelsea losing because you're comfortably the most hateful club in world football.

Owned by a Russian crook, managed by an eye gouging coward, captained by a racist neanderthal, and supported by plastic flag waving BNP supporters.

You play dour football, and have taken unsportsmanlike conduct to new levels. You're a truly detestable, little, football club. And the sooner you fuck off back to the second division and get crowds of less than 10k again the better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

post will bang


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Watched the highlights of the Barca v City game.

Hart 10/10

but we were never going to get past Barcelona :mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

shots fired, breh


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

No shame in getting knocked out by Barcelona. Be very surprised if one of them or Bayern didn't win it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lelbron


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

InsipidTazz said:


> People will always enjoy Chelsea losing because you're comfortably the most hateful club in world football.
> 
> Owned by a Russian crook, managed by an eye gouging coward, captained by a racist neanderthal, and supported by plastic flag waving BNP supporters.
> 
> You play dour football, and have taken unsportsmanlike conduct to new levels. You're a truly detestable, little, football club. And the sooner you fuck off back to the second division and get crowds of less than 10k again the better.


#rekt


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*City really lucky that score didn't get embarrassing for them. Incredible performance from Hart. No shame in being outclassed by Barca playing like that but there is in how for all that money and quality they looked no different than bottom half of the table Spanish teams do there. Kompany's demise is crazy, Yaya just doesn't care at all this season. City get overrun way too easily in midfield and have nowhere near enough quality on the wings to make things happen. Nasri super lucky not to be sent off for another petulant kick out. 

England will be fine with the 4 spots. There was a great article on Sky Sports last week about what would have to happen for us to lose it and it's basically at least 3 seasons of this with improved success from Italy in more than just the Europa League. Our teams aren't very good but Chelsea won't get PSG's year after year if they keep topping their Group and City are well overdue a Basel tie. Arsenal and PSG both really should have advanced this year too. Didn't go out on being inferior teams but potatoing a leg each. Plus Italy really don't have a great second team. Roma and Napoli at least right now aren't teams who will make the CL QFs annually. Could do with our teams taking the Europa League more seriously though but again, Besiktas and Fiorentina were hardly the standard English teams will face at that round every year. Nothing to worry about from France either. 

Edit: http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-champions-league-spot-coefficients-explained*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alcaraz is so fucking bad it's hilarious.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is shocking. 5-1 at the moment in the Everton game. 

Roma also losing 0-3 against Fiorentina.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

InsipidTazz said:


> People will always enjoy Chelsea losing because you're comfortably the most hateful club in world football.
> 
> Owned by a Russian crook, managed by an eye gouging coward, captained by a racist neanderthal, and supported by plastic flag waving BNP supporters.
> 
> You play dour football, and have taken unsportsmanlike conduct to new levels. You're a truly detestable, little, football club. And the sooner you fuck off back to the second division and get crowds of less than 10k again the better.


Nice rant. If you were someone of importance then I probably would have been upset. After that cute little rant - where I'm sure you were typing with a red face and steam protruding from your ears - the Premier League still needs Chelsea as no one else (bar United pre 2012) does anything in Europe.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Martinez has surely ordered his own p45 with that utter shambles. The Europa League was really his last chance at rebuilding his credibility as Everton manager. 

Special mention goes to Antolin Alcaraz. How he started, let alone even reappeared for the second half, beggars belief. He has less aerial command than a paper aeroplane in a tornado, which is equally matched by his one legged piss head balance and Stevie Wonder level reading abilities.

The lack of defensive organisation from the Toffees in general was staggering. The gaps in central midfield and between the full back and centre back slots were almost longer than the distance the ball travels after the average Lukaku touch. Yarmolenko's goal in particular was ridiculous just for the freedom he was given to run through the midfield area. I would make the obvious joke about looseness and Scouse mothers, but Moz has already suffered enough abuse tonight. 

The only positive for Everton is that they created a few good chances and have plenty of natural ability going forward. There's plenty of potential to be unlocked by someone who isn't misrepresenting themselves and gaining a pecuniary advantage by deception.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Joel said:


> Nice rant. If you were someone of importance then I probably would have been upset. After that cute little rant - where I'm sure you were typing with a red face and steam protruding from your ears - the Premier League still needs Chelsea as no one else (bar United pre 2012) does anything in Europe.


I can only apologise for not being someone of importance. I can assure you I was, and am, perfectly calm though.

You've won less European Cups than Nottingham Forest, you're not in a position to patronise the rest of English football.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Nice rant. *If you were someone of importance* then I probably would have been upset. After that cute little rant - where I'm sure you were typing with a red face and steam protruding from your ears - the Premier League still needs Chelsea as no one else (bar United pre 2012) does anything in Europe.


were you expecting a rant from platini?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

This is Everton's one and only defensive coach.










Sack the lot of them. Get Vitor the handsome bastard in.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

InsipidTazz said:


> I can only apologise for not being someone of importance. I can assure you I was, and am, perfectly calm though.
> 
> You've won less European Cups than Nottingham Forest, you're not in a position to patronise the rest of English football.


I can patronise the rest of England all I want as they fail to go deeper in the competition year in, year out than Chelsea. Forest's two European titles means nothing to the coefficient table. Our one and only one 3 years ago means a whole heap, since it's within the 5 years that the table works on. Hell, our shitty Europa League title means a hell of a lot more than Arsenal and City's last 16 failures when we're talking coefficient.

So yeah, apart from this year, we've been piling on points upon points for England's coefficient that will start to drop.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> were you expecting a rant from platini?


I'd have settled for a poverty German or something.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

JOEL do not meltdown.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I'd have settled for a poverty German or something.


don't have many of those. search greece imo.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Joel said:


> *I can patronise the rest of England** all I want* as they fail to go deeper in the competition year in, year out than Chelsea. Forest's two European titles means nothing to the coefficient table. Our one and only one 3 years ago means a whole heap, since it's within the 5 years that the table works on. Hell, our shitty Europa League title means a hell of a lot more than Arsenal and City's last 16 failures when we're talking coefficient.
> 
> So yeah, apart from this year, we've been piling on points upon points for England's coefficient that will start to drop.


Yes, true, you can. But not everyone will support their football club like a maths student. Most people really won't give a fuck about Chelsea "piling on points upon points for England's coefficient". We're not going to lose a Champions League place any time soon, because as poor as English teams have been in Europe, we've been no worse than all bar Germany and Spain. Whilst Serie A continues to be a complete shambles of a league, with a top flight side even going bust mid way through the season, I don't think we're in any immediate danger of dropping behind them.

No, compared to the pleasure of seeing your odious shell of a football club crash out of Europe, most fans will take the tiny risk of possibly losing a Champions League place, briefly, at some point in the next decade.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man, I'm not telling you to support Chelsea winning the CL. But personally, I'm fine with English clubs getting dumped out at the semis or losing the final. But that's me. I'm not dependant on gaining joy from clubs losing, because my club fulfills that for me by winning. So, I'll look at the good of the league I watch the most.

You talk about Italy, but they've done better than us in CL this season and they usually do better than us in the Europa League. *Seabs*, I respect what you say about next year Chelsea may not get PSG, City may not get Barca, etc, but let's look at it from the bigger picture. We've all been getting shown up in Europe for a while now. Basel doing the double on us last year, beating Liverpool this year, beating United a few years back. CSKA beating City this year, City struggling with Ajax a few years back. Arsenal failing to beat Monaco when they finally get a favourable tie... Lots of group stages exits over the last 5 years... We're still living off the mid 00's when we would have at least 2 clubs in the semis for the majority of years. English football simply is not good enough anymore and Neville is bang on when he says we're on the ropes and in serious trouble.

Lastly, I don't care whether you hate Chelsea or not. I'm not Da who curls up into a little ball and has a cry when someone says they don't like Gerrard. The more hate, the more the ending of the season will be sweet if John Terry lofts the Premier League trophy in the air.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Joel said:


> Man, I'm not telling you to support Chelsea winning the CL. But personally, I'm fine with English clubs getting dumped out at the semis or losing the final. But that's me. I'm not dependant on gaining joy from clubs losing, because my club fulfills that for me by winning. So, *I'll look at the good of the league I watch the most.*
> 
> You talk about Italy, but they've done better than us in CL this season and they usually do better than us in the Europa League. *Seabs*, I respect what you say about next year Chelsea may not get PSG, City may not get Barca, etc, but let's look at it from the bigger picture. We've all been getting shown up in Europe for a while now. Basel doing the double on us last year, beating Liverpool this year, beating United a few years back. CSKA beating City this year, City struggling with Ajax a few years back. Arsenal failing to beat Monaco when they finally get a favourable tie... Lots of group stages exits over the last 5 years... We're still living off the mid 00's when we would have at least 2 clubs in the semis for the majority of years. English football simply is not good enough anymore and Neville is bang on when he says we're on the ropes and in serious trouble.
> 
> Lastly, I don't care whether you hate Chelsea or not. I'm not Da who curls up into a little ball and has a cry when someone says they don't like Gerrard. The more hate, the more the ending of the season will be sweet if John Terry lofts the Premier League trophy in the air.


The bit in bold, I really don't think you will. On so many levels.

I'm not "dependant" on deriving pleasure from seeing other clubs losing either. I just detest your club. They're a microcosm of almost everything that is wrong with modern football. You're Millwall that won the lottery.

You're obviously quite different to most match going Chelsea fans then, as they spend an inordinate amount of time singing about other clubs. Absolutely begging to forge a rivalry with someone other than Fulham.

I honestly don't really care which of the two toy clubs wins the league.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Man, I'm not telling you to support Chelsea winning the CL. But personally, I'm fine with English clubs getting dumped out at the semis or losing the final. But that's me. I'm not dependant on gaining joy from clubs losing, because my club fulfills that for me by winning. So, I'll look at the good of the league I watch the most.
> 
> You talk about Italy, but they've done better than us in CL this season and they usually do better than us in the Europa League. *Seabs*, I respect what you say about next year Chelsea may not get PSG, City may not get Barca, etc, but let's look at it from the bigger picture. We've all been getting shown up in Europe for a while now. Basel doing the double on us last year, beating Liverpool this year, beating United a few years back. CSKA beating City this year, City struggling with Ajax a few years back. Arsenal failing to beat Monaco when they finally get a favourable tie... Lots of group stages exits over the last 5 years... We're still living off the mid 00's when we would have at least 2 clubs in the semis for the majority of years. English football simply is not good enough anymore and Neville is bang on when he says we're on the ropes and in serious trouble.
> 
> *Lastly, I don't care whether you hate Chelsea or not. I'm not Da who curls up into a little ball and has a cry when someone says they don't like Gerrard*. The more hate, the more the ending of the season will be sweet if John Terry lofts the Premier League trophy in the air.


*I don't sense that we disagree on any of this other than maybe the extent of the impact. The quality in the league right now is as low as I can ever remember it being and there hasn't been a great English Team since the late 2000s Utd Team. The only part I disagree on is the risk we're at of losing the 4th CL Team. I'd be more worried if Germany, France and Italy had 3-4 teams advancing from the CL Group Stage every season but they don't. Chelsea will make at least the Quarters next year if Jose is still there (Chelsea are indeed our only hope in Europe and its more because of Jose than their quality). I guess it'd be fair to be where you appear to be if this is repeated again next season which I don't see happening. I know it's not just one bad European campaign but at the same time this isn't the norm, not yet anyway. England really needs to lose this mindset that the Europa League is bad for clubs though and the League should always be prioritised over it. 

Once this happens for consecutive seasons and France or Italy show they have more than 1 team who can be a regular and serious player in the CL I'll be where you are.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

InsipidTazz said:


> I can only apologise for not being someone of importance. I can assure you I was, and am, perfectly calm though.
> 
> *You've won less European Cups than Nottingham Forest, you're not in a position to patronise the rest of English football.*


this is the most embarassing argument in the history of embarassing arguments, well done




Hohenheim of Light said:


> don't have many of those. search greece imo.


WHAT THEU FKC HOL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Somebody in here is legit mad, brothers

All talk about the sweetness of John Terry lofting Premier league trophies in the air should be saved for the Prem thread imo

In here his legacy is tarnished by elite levels of bottling


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Somebody in here is legit mad, brothers
> 
> All talk about the sweetness of John Terry lofting Premier league trophies in the air should be saved for the Prem thread imo
> 
> In here his legacy is tarnished by elite levels of bottling


What do you mean?
























































Oh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

melts


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

PSG vs Barcelona
Atleti vs Real Madrid
Porto vs Bayern
Juventus vs Mónaco

Great games coming ahead. Oh, and we are fucked against Bayern.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Apart from SAF's United, Chelsea is the only English team that actually understands the CL. Travesty for the most-watched League in the world.

This has largely to do with teams like Arsenal, Liverpool, United (post-SAF), Spurs, et al solely interested in being in the CL than actually wanting to win it, nor can they win it - even if they wished, tbh.

But top-4 seems to be the mantra for most of the English teams (save Chelsea and City) and with that attitude - especially one that of Arsene and Arsenal - it's not really possible to do well. I'm fine with SF exits (or even QF exits), but when not a single English team makes it to the QFs - in a season Chelsea couldn't - it's just a highlight of the mentality prevailing in English sides.

Oh, and Bayern, Barca, Atleti, and Juve to progress. Not exactly difficult.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

rofl goodbye porto good luck next year


----------



## Daniel Pereira (Jan 21, 2013)

KastellsPT said:


> PSG vs Barcelona
> Atleti vs Real Madrid
> Porto vs Bayern
> Juventus vs Mónaco
> ...


Nice to find here a fellow countrymen and a Porto fan too 
We are probably fucked yeah, but pretty good set of games for the casual viewer. Looking forward to PSG x Barça


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Daniel Pereira said:


> Nice to find here a fellow countrymen and a Porto fan too
> We are probably fucked yeah, but pretty good set of games for the casual viewer. Looking forward to PSG x Barça


You're the first Porto fan that I find here, so it's awesome. :wink2:

And yes, the games are pretty good. And honestly, I don't think that anyone expected Porto to win this competition, seeing that there is temas like Bayern and Barcelona who are the favorites to win this. And the first game in home doesn't help too. Quarter Finals are a good run tho.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Perfect draw for us. Need to not pull an Arsenal.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

We get booked against a job team :mark:

Please boys, don't fuck it up like you did last year against Galatasaray


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

LOL with everyone going with the name, Porto is the only unbeaten, just have 5 goals againts them, and has explosive and fast players in midfield and attack, also they have some nice touch from distance, just look at the game against Basel, all 4 goals outside the area.

But well what can someone expect, the topic these days is always about premiere league, no wonder why nobody analize the rest of the games.

In fact the draw was good.

Barca vs PSG i think barca is favorite, but PSG beat Barcelona and put them in a "mini crisis" in the 1st half of the season.

Madrid vs Atletico i think with current Madrid form, and knowing Simeone does well against madrid (also Ancelotti sticking with 1 line up), this is by far most predictable for atletico, but well Madrid is Madrid.

Porto vs Bayern.- Bayern obvious favorite, but Porto has a good midfield (younger and faster) and fast offence, the key will probabily be Porto's defence.

Juventus vs Monaco.- Juventus favorite, but they wont have Pogba, and Italians team havent done anything relevant in the last years, still the rival is in paper the easiest.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao porto have played literally no-one good so far. they've only got this far because of their draw. zero chance against bayern. it wouldn't surprise me if they stuck 4 or 5 past them at the allianz.

can't see barca having a problem with psg, especially without veratti and ibra, or juve having any problems against monaco. only hard one to call is the madrid derby, which atletico should win as they have won 4 drawn 2 in the 6 games between them this season and look far better atm, though madrid have modric back which is massive for them.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Barca might well be great this season but Man City are not a good gauge for their European form. The likes of City and Arsenal are absolute dream opponents for them because they give them so much respect and space on the ball. If you give the likes of Messi, Neymar, Iniesta and Suarez enough space they'll assassinate you. 

I would make them favourites against PSG but it wouldn't shock me if Paris were able to frustrate Barca with suffocating defence.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Youth Champions League winners :durant3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Think this is probably the worst injury crisis in Bayern history.

Robben, Alaba, Javi, Benatia all out long-term. Bastian and Ribery out short-term. Badstuber unfit. Thiago and Lahm returning from injuries (though both should start).

Only good news is Gotze and Lewy turning it up in their absence. I'd be happy with a scored draw. Ribery, Bastian and possibly Robben will be back for the return leg.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I kinda like all 4 teams, so I just hope we'll see some great action tonight.


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm really stoked for the Madrid derby taking place later today. Real Madrid vs Atletico Madrid always make for an entertaining match. It was a real shame that Atletico didn't win the Champions League last year. I think it would've made a fairytale ending to their season. Plus, the way they lost was just heartbreaking, especially with Ronaldo's over-zealous celebrations. Atletico are in good form at the moment, and I think it'll be tough for Real Madrid to beat them today. Prediction: Real 0 - 2 Atletico.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think Atletico may win, but don't see Real going scoreless.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Mandzukic fitting into Costas boots perfectly, what a menace. :lol Can't believe Carvajal stayed on the pitch after punching him.

Atletico's defense superb, all over Ronaldo, he was made to look invisible.

Benzema was to unselfish, he had two pretty good chances to go himself.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

boy it will be a difficult game tomorrow


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Forgot how insane that Athletico defence is. Looked every bit as good as last year in this game. Fingers crossed they can keep it up in the next leg. Ramos has been getting away with this devious shit for years, refs treat him like royalty.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Both Athletico & Real made the game look like a wrestling match, they were entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there's no h in atletico


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

https://vine.co/v/eu22JXwJ2YF

Real dominated the 1st half and Oblak had his best performance for Atleti. They came back into the game. I can see how Mandzukic feels hard done by the referee, especially after he got carded for getting punched in the face. He has a history of decisions going against him from his days at Bayern.

Marcelo and Mario Suarez will miss the second leg. I think Tiago will be adequate replacement but I don't think Coentrao has played this year for any reasonable amount of time.

Didn't watch Juve-Monaco, but heard the pen was soft.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> https://vine.co/v/eu22JXwJ2YF
> 
> Real dominated the 1st half and Oblak had his best performance for Atleti. They came back into the game. *I can see how Mandzukic feels hard done by the referee, especially after he got carded for getting punched in the face. He has a history of decisions going against him from his days at Bayern.*
> 
> ...


Respect for Mandzukic for not play acting or going down easily whatsoever. The dude gets his nose battered and blooded from a flying elbow and cops a couple of punches in the chest, yet gets back up straight away on each occasion.

Respct for that.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh yeah almost forgot, also bitten. :lol


I heard Scholes reckons Mandzukic "made a meal of things". What a complete fuckwit. :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> there's no h in atletico


Not with that atthitude.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Let's go PSG , if they manage to keep Barca from scoring more than one goal tonight, they have a chance.
And btw Monaco should've had a penalty.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CClJ5w8WYAAAC9U.jpg:large


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Really disappointed that Atletico didn't get the win, but no matter, I think they will win it at the Bernabeu. PSG to beat Barca 2-1. You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Suarez at his best there 

Magic :mj2


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

50 fucking million for Luiz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> rofl goodbye porto good luck next year


rofl


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Seb said:


> lmao porto have played literally no-one good so far. they've only got this far because of their draw. zero chance against bayern. it wouldn't surprise me if they stuck 4 or 5 past them at the allianz.
> 
> can't see barca having a problem with psg, especially without veratti and ibra, or juve having any problems against monaco. only hard one to call is the madrid derby, which atletico should win as they have won 4 drawn 2 in the 6 games between them this season and look far better atm, though madrid have modric back which is massive for them.












I'll take that zero chance.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

death by porto.

:krillin


----------



## Melons (Mar 26, 2015)

Looked a decent game. The knockout stages are too often more boring than Phil Neville reading the dictionary.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bayern will still go through.

PSG another team that wants to be a big contender in Europe, but just like City, sit back at their own ground, play with zero ambition and get punished for it. It's almost embarrassing really, given how Sevilla showed exactly how to play against Barca a few days ago. Barca nowhere near their best (because Messi was nowhere near his best) and still made PSG look totally out of their depth. David Luiz proving again he's an absolute liability at CB, nutmegged by Suarez for both his goals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Luis Enrique gonna be laughing at all the doubters (me included) as he lifts the treble this year :moyes1


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Just watched the Porto-Bayern game.

Porto completely outplayed and outsmarted Bayern. Cock-blocked Thiago and Alonso from creating game by instant pressure, often forcing Lahm to go down and get the ball. Muller and Lewandowski completely nullified. The Bayern central defenders were terrible, especially Dante. Bayern's chances ended once Goatze was substituted.

Porto completely deserved to win.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not sure Bayern will be able to turn this around.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope they don't, but know they will.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> Not sure Bayern will be able to turn this around.


To be honest, Bayern was pretty nerfed without Robben, Ribery, Schweinsteiger and Alaba, while Porto was at full strength. However, at Allianz, Porto has lost its wing-backs Danilo and Alex Sandro, both being very important to the way the team plays, and none of them have a decent backup choice.

So, yeah, Porto surprised everyone and showed a piece of its worth to a lot of its doubters, but I still think Bayern will pull through.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just seen the Porto goals. Alonso, Dante and Boateng :haha


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Holy lord, Porto got extremely lucky tonight. Those three goals were ridiculous. Man, how I'd love to see a 2004 CL finals rematch this year, it's unlikely but it can still happen and it would be completely hilarious to see.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Luis Enrique gonna be laughing at all the doubters (me included) as he lifts the treble this year :moyes1












EGame, where you at, son?


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

So fucking happy with this result. Very proud of Porto. Very though game in Munchen, that's for sure.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

X Spectrum said:


> To be honest, Bayern was pretty nerfed without Robben, Ribery, Schweinsteiger and Alaba, *while Porto was at full strength. *However, at Allianz, Porto has lost its wing-backs Danilo and Alex Sandro, both being very important to the way the team plays, and none of them have a decent backup choice.
> 
> So, yeah, Porto surprised everyone and showed a piece of its worth to a lot of its doubters, but I still think Bayern will pull through.


No they weren't, Tello and Marcano were out. Quaresma wouldn't of even started if it weren't for Tello getting injured, probably a blessing in disguise.

David Luiz continues to provide a laugh, Suarez reckt him on both goals. What a finish on that second as well, beautiful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent performance from Porto. Both fullbacks being suspended for the second leg will hurt them and I can see Bayern scoring two or more goals, they managed 7 against a Shakhtar side. Porto will need a goal in Germany, if they can do that then who knows what can happen.

PSG are nothing without Ibrahimovic. They'll have him for the second leg but scoring three goals at the Nou Camp isn't going to happen. 

Semi final for me is going to be Bayern, Juve, Atletico, Barcelona.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hilarious that none was giving a chance Porto, many pages back i was the only one that believed in the power and speed of its midfield and attack. No offense but many people in this forum just follow premier league and some of La Liga and Bundesliga. Congratulations to FC. Porto.

Quoting myself.



kimino said:


> LOL with everyone going with the name, Porto is the only unbeaten, just have 5 goals againts them, and has explosive and fast players in midfield and attack, also they have some nice touch from distance, just look at the game against Basel, all 4 goals outside the area.
> 
> But well what can someone expect, the topic these days is always about premiere league, no wonder why nobody analize the rest of the games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

kimino said:


> Hilarious that none was giving a chance Porto, many pages back i was the only one that believed in the power and speed of its midfield and attack. No offense but many people in this forum just follow premier league and some of La Liga and Bundesliga. Congratulations to FC. Porto.


You weren't the only one, you sometimes simply just have to let them get into the field and let them bitchslap everybody who said Bayern would run over Porto, i'm a Porto fan, I just don't like going around saying we're undefeated at UCL and other stuff, I just let my team go onto the field, do it's thing, then rejoice, I know what we can do, why would you waste latin with guys that don't even watch Porto's games ? Just let them be, like those who said that Monaco would get smashed by Arsenal, just because they aren't from BPL, BBVA or Bundesliga people just shit all over the other teams.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Excellent performance from Porto. Both fullbacks being suspended for the second leg will hurt them and I can see Bayern scoring two or more goals, they managed 7 against a Shakhtar side. Porto will need a goal in Germany, if they can do that then who knows what can happen.
> 
> PSG are nothing without Ibrahimovic. They'll have him for the second leg but scoring three goals at the Nou Camp isn't going to happen.
> 
> Semi final for me is going to be Bayern, Juve, Atletico, Barcelona.


Ibra isn't even the player they missed the most. That would be Verratti.

Injuries and suspensions really hurt them. Motta's experience would have been huge.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Ibra isn't even the player they missed the most. That would be Verratti.
> 
> Injuries and suspensions really hurt them. Motta's experience would have been huge.


No, but Ibrahimovic provides more than Cavani does and you'd think they'd have had a better chance today with him up front. Verratti of course is a big miss, he's been outstanding this year for them. 

Cavani though, what a waste.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

blauzayn said:


> You weren't the only one, you sometimes simply just have to let them get into the field and let them bitchslap everybody who said Bayern would run over Porto, i'm a Porto fan, I just don't like going around saying we're undefeated at UCL and other stuff, I just let my team go onto the field, do it's thing, then rejoice, I know what we can do, why would you waste latin with guys that don't even watch Porto's games ? Just let them be, like those who said that Monaco would get smashed by Arsenal, just because they aren't from BPL, BBVA or Bundesliga people just shit all over the other teams.


Yeah, thats true, you gotta love porto's Herrera, Casemiro, Quaresma, Torres, and fast and powerful strikers in Jackson and Brahimi, thats the way to go in Munich pressure, speed, and with the quality of their long and mid distance shooters even if Bayern plays a conservative game, dont think there is no danger. Hope they have the mental strenght to know that this is not over until the last minute


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

kimino said:


> Yeah, thats true, you gotta love porto's Herrera, Casemiro, Quaresma, Torres, and fast and powerful strikers in Jackson and Brahimi, thats the way to go in Munich pressure, speed, and with the quality of their long and mid distance shooters even if Bayern plays a conservative game, dont think there is no danger. Hope they have the mental strenght to know that this is not over until the last minute


Without Danilo and Alex Sandro it will be a LOT harder, but we have Martins Indi who was a LB for years and we have Ricardo who is 20 years old and is a RB and a RW, he can defend and keep up with Ribery or Robben, if we manage to score one goal in the first 10 minutes, I can see Porto getting through, we just have to keep our focus and maintain pressure and possession, btw, if Tello played tonight, we would have won by 5 or 6 no joke, that guy is a bullet, he would have smashed Bayern's defense the way it was tonight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

blauzayn said:


> Without Danilo and Alex Sandro it will be a LOT harder, but we have Martins Indi who was a LB for years and we have Ricardo who is 20 years old and is a RB and a RW, he can defend and keep up with Ribery or Robben, if we manage to score one goal in the first 10 minutes, I can see Porto getting through, we just have to keep our focus and maintain pressure and possession, btw, if Tello played tonight, we would have won by 5 or 6 no joke, that guy is a bullet, he would have smashed Bayern's defense the way it was tonight.


Yeah, those 2 will be sensible losses for porto, btw i wanted that 60-70 meters shot from Herrera to fin the net, a little more power...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imagine how silly you would feel dropping 110 mil for cavani and luiz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the Luiz money PSG :costa

The only time he even looks okay is if you play him in midfield. Let's face it PSG were never gonna make it through. It was a shock that they even got through Chelsea tbhomersimpson. I'm not sure if Bayern will turn it around, especially if all the people HOL keeps complaining about are still out. Didn't watch the Porto game yet, but I'm glad I didn't say anything about them losing earlier :kermit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please don't get fucked over in Germany, Porto. :jose

Making it to the semi finals would be an incredible feat for them.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Zico said:


> Please don't get fucked over in Germany, Porto. :jose
> 
> Making it to the semi finals would be an incredible feat for them.


It's going to be very hard, our defenders won't play, and Ribéry and Robben will, that's one, then you have Schwein and Benatia who are also powerhouses and bring a lot to the game, but every game is it's own so who knows, I won't be bothered with a loss and not going to the semi finals, even with all the injuries we won against the (imo) strongest team in Europe, fucking Bayern München, the stomping machine, I can only imagine our players, they must be in nirvana state after tonight. The worst thing is that we're going to München and Estádio da Luz in the same week, our rivals stadium, and we're 3 points behind them so that's something our manager will have to ponder on.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Actual thoughts. Worst performance by Bayern this season.

Problem 1: the defence. Alonso's been making mistakes like these since the turn of the year. I don't know if it's fatigue or just mental exhaustion but he can't be trusted in important games. Dante made one horrible error but played well otherwise. Same with Boateng. Lahm looked way off the pace (which isn't his fault).

Problem 2: the gameplan. After how well we played the long ball game in Dortmund and Leverkusen, I thought that might've been the way to go here, but Guardiola switched back to possession suffocation. He might've altered the formula but it was made impossible by the 2 soft concessions. Additionally, taking off Gotze was ridiculous. We didn't have any scoring chances at all after he was gone. Thiago and Gotze playing in midfield together frees up a lot of space for players.

Problem 3: referee. Definitely not the reason for the result, but he was atrocious. Xabi was fouled by Jackson Martinez for the penalty call. I think the ref knew it too, which is why he only gave Neuer a yellow. Lahm got yellowed after Casemiro just dived with no contact and Lewy had all the 50/50 (more like 80/20) called against him including a penalty shout.

Still, shouldn't be looking for excuses. I mean, this is Porto, it's not like they're any better than the likes of Wolfsburg or Leverkusen.

Ribery and Bastian have to be starting now for the return leg.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Kiz said:


> imagine how silly you would feel dropping 110 mil for cavani and luiz


Luis is decent when playing as a CDM, why on earth can't managers see that and persist to play him at CB?

He continually embarrasses himself in the big games, schoolboy stuff really. Remember this guy was in the FIFA team of the year, just let that sink in again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys do know Luiz was injured and shouldn't have even been in the squad for the game last night, right?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes but what's the fun in that.

it's like saying in the catbox that dante was playing well again :brodgers.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You guys do know Luiz was injured and shouldn't have even been in the squad for the game last night, right?


He wasn't injured in the world cup, i.e vs Germany and countless other games where he has been made to look a spastic for Chelsea.

He's just a donkey defensively.


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah I think Luis is one of the most over rated defenders out there. And the fact that PSG dished out so much for him just makes him seem even more ridiculously over-valued. That was just bad piece of business on PSG's part, and excellent one on chelsea's part. That being said, suarez's dribbling tho.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I should have checked the team sheet for this one. If I had known Luiz was playing CB I never would have picked PSG for the win. The digression he makes from DM to CB is extraordinary, he goes from a borderline world class player to one of the most incompetent footballers on the planet. No Verrati, Silva or Zlatan either - that's some incredibly hard luck right there. Barca do look good though regardless of all that, I keep thinking a three number ten line-up is going to be exposed at some point but perhaps not when the three in question are so insanely gifted.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he was subbed on


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Fair enough. Even so though, I'm pretty certain any one of their subs regardless of position could have done a better job. He just can not read defence at all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy fuck what happened to Wolfsburg? They were my pick to win Europa. :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they got rafa'd


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are the fachts as things stand.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bayern medical staff resigned because Guardiola put the blame on them for the loss against porto, the head of the medical staff had 37 years in the club...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kimino said:


> Bayern medical staff resigned because Guardiola put the blame on them for the loss against porto, the head of the medical staff had 37 years in the club...


Hurts the stability of the club tremendously, especially considering the immediate need for Ribery and Bastian to return for the 2nd leg.

The Doc himself was a bit of a nut, so I'm not sympathetic to him.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Actual thoughts. Worst performance by Bayern this season.
> 
> Problem 1: the defence. Alonso's been making mistakes like these since the turn of the year. I don't know if it's fatigue or just mental exhaustion but he can't be trusted in important games. Dante made one horrible error but played well otherwise. Same with Boateng. Lahm looked way off the pace (which isn't his fault).
> 
> ...


Sorry, but they are better than Wolfsburg or Leverkusen. Porto is by far the best team in Portugal, even if Benfica are ahead of them at the moment. And Wolfsburg may have eliminated Sporting, but they never asserted dominance over them like Porto did this season.

That kind of arrogance is what fucked Barça over when they were the best team in the world.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

X Spectrum said:


> Sorry, but they are better than Wolfsburg or Leverkusen. Porto is by far the best team in Portugal, even if Benfica are ahead of them at the moment. And Wolfsburg may have eliminated Sporting, but they never asserted dominance over them like Porto did this season.
> 
> That kind of arrogance is what fucked Barça over when they were the best team in the world.


it looks like you're the one being arrogant here.

In what way are they better than Wolfsburg or Leverkusen? Wolfsburg gave Bayern an even worse defeat against a fully fit squad at THE ALLIANZ (and in that game only one defender made mistakes).

Leverkusen asserted their dominance over Atletico Madrid, the champions of Spain in their 1st leg tie and only went out via terrible penalties and a deflected goal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the footage of pep sarcastically clapping loony nazi doctor is brilliant in it's own way


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> it looks like you're the one being arrogant here.
> 
> In what way are they better than Wolfsburg or Leverkusen? Wolfsburg gave Bayern an even worse defeat against a fully fit squad at THE ALLIANZ (and in that game only one defender made mistakes).
> 
> Leverkusen asserted their dominance over Atletico Madrid, the champions of Spain in their 1st leg tie and only went out via terrible penalties and a deflected goal.


That game wasn't at the Allianz. They lost there.

It's hard to know if those teams are actually better than Porto because it's hard to gauge each league. Porto have looked pretty great from what little I've seen (European football show ftw) and it's also not like Wolfsburg haven't lost twice to Everton or just been trashed by Napoli. It's not a ridiculous claim.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

you're right. It was Gladbach that beat us at home. Got 'em mixed up.



Kiz said:


> the footage of pep sarcastically clapping loony nazi doctor is brilliant in it's own way


that's not him.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Perhaps he should look at his idiotic team selection and tactics which are hampering Bayern instead.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah they've really "hampered" Bayern this season #onegameoverreactionsftw

Once you take HOL's Bundesliga bias out of it I'd say there's not much between Porto and Wolfsburg. They're better than Leverkusen though. So hard to compare them though because of how easy Porto can walk through 90% of their league games and how Bayern are their first real test in Europe while Wolfsburg are only in the Europa and really only facing their first test too now. Mind you second actually because Everton embarrassed them over 2 games. Saying they do well domestically in Germany is ok but if they get turned over in their only two tests in Europe then come on. Also Porto have future Ballon D'Or winner Oliver Torres this season so of course they're amazing.*


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

X Spectrum said:


> Sorry, but they are better than Wolfsburg or Leverkusen. Porto is by far the best team in Portugal, even if Benfica are ahead of them at the moment. And Wolfsburg may have eliminated Sporting, but they never asserted dominance over them like Porto did this season.
> 
> That kind of arrogance is what fucked Barça over when they were the best team in the world.


Porto are not better than Wolfsburg or Leverkusen. 

Wolfsburg, Leverkusen and Monchengladbach have much stronger sides than ur beloved Porto.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Perhaps he should look at his idiotic team selection and tactics which are hampering Bayern instead.


everyone's injured.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Haydosgooner said:


> Porto are not better than Wolfsburg or Leverkusen.
> 
> Wolfsburg, Leverkusen and Monchengladbach have much stronger sides than ur beloved Porto.


Beloved? :bryanlol

I'm a Sporting fan. I fucking hate Porto with a passion. I'm even rooting for Bayern to go through. That's just how much I hate Porto.

The Bundesliga is super overrated. There's only one real team, the rest of the teams fight for the 2nd place.

If the oh-so-greats Wolfsburg, Leverkusen and Monchengladbach are so good, then why aren't the on the quarter-finals of the CL with one step close to eliminate Bayern?


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

It looks like Barcelona is taking this guys *yawn* the combination of Neymar Messi and Saurez is too strong for other teams I cant believe Porto beat Bayern Muniach


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wolfsburg are a good side, but I wouldn't be sure to back them over Porto tbh. It'd be a close call. I'd say Porto are better than Leverkusen and BMG however.

what is strange is Porto have like 0 Portugese players in their squad. They're all Brazilian or Spanish unk2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

portuguese players are crap tho


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> Wolfsburg are a good side, but I wouldn't be sure to back them over Porto tbh. It'd be a close call. I'd say Porto are better than Leverkusen and BMG however.
> 
> what is strange is Porto have like 0 Portugese players in their squad. They're all Brazilian or Spanish unk2


Wolfsburg, Leverkusen and Mönchengladbach are all great teams, but Porto is superior. But it is a close call, even those teams can afford for great players with a lot more money that Porto. Porto has 4 or 5 portuguese players, but only use 2 regurarly( Quaresma and Ruben Neves).


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

X Spectrum said:


> Beloved? :bryanlol
> 
> I'm a Sporting fan. I fucking hate Porto with a passion. I'm even rooting for Bayern to go through. That's just how much I hate Porto.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I am by no means sticking up for the Bundesliga as I think that it sucks arse.

I agree with you about the Bayernliga, I can't stand it how those cunts rule the league. Though Wolfsburg still have a better side than Porto, I think anyone can see that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some ridiculous underrating of porto here. they're a better team than wolfsburg or leverkusen. their ability to use third parties + scouting to get in these players for cheap is unparalleled. the rest of the footballing world is honestly lucky that so many of those players end up being sold.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Kiz said:


> some ridiculous underrating of porto here. they're a better team than wolfsburg or leverkusen. their ability to use third parties + scouting to get in these players for cheap is unparalleled. the rest of the footballing world is honestly lucky that so many of those players end up being sold.


They are a selling club, any player who looks like they have talent, they fuck them off for a good profit, Porto like that, that's the way they work.

Porto are and always will be a selling club to the big boys.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Haydosgooner said:


> They are a selling club, any player who looks like they have talent, they fuck them off for a good profit, Porto like that, that's the way they work.
> 
> Porto are and always will be a selling club to the big boys.


That's how every club that's not from England, Spain, France, Germany and Italy works.

They have no choice but to be like that due to the small market that country has. No matter a good a team is, if you're not from the "5 big countries", you're gonna have to sell your players in order to survive.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Perhaps he should look at his idiotic team selection and tactics which are hampering Bayern instead.


This team was so damn exciting to watch before Pep arrived. Pep is an amazing coach and fair play to what he did at Barca but it's very naive to think that you can run the same system as before with a whole crop of different players. That's disrespecting the unique genius of Xavi, Iniesta and Messi and the unteachable chemistry they have honed over the years. 

Having said that you can't really blame him for this loss. They were missing several key players including the guy (Robben) who really gives them the IT factor in big games.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I was talking about in general, not just against Porto. But he made mistakes against Porto that he could have fixed as well. The 'Lahm as a midfielder' shit he keeps trying to pull, there was also the fact that he keeps playing Dante despite having Badstuber back who is twice the defender he is. Injuries or not there's no reason a midfield with Alonso and Thiago should have been completely dicked the way they were. Also had an attack of Gotze, Muller and Lewandowski, which is perfectly fine. The problem is that when you have Ribery and Robben injured it's amplified now because Guardiola's tika taka nonsense has sullied Bayern's play to the point where those two, in particular Robben, provide nearly the only avenue for a dynamic attack when Pep's tired approach isn't working.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Pep has completely fucked up Bayern. He has brought his ticki tacka shit to a team who don't really belong to play like that.

He might win the Bundesliga every year but in the UCL he will not succeed, as seen with Real Madrid dominating them last season. Muller, Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Robben, Ribery the list goes on, are not short passers of the ball, that's not their strength.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> They were missing several key players including the guy (Robben) who really gives them the IT factor in big games.


6 first team players were missing (Robben, Ribery, Alaba, Bastian, Javi, Benatia), and another 2 had just returned from injury (Thiago, Lahm).



ArnoldTricky said:


> The 'Lahm as a midfielder' shit he keeps trying to pull, there was also the fact that he keeps playing Dante despite having Badstuber back who is twice the defender he is.


Badstuber was not match fit and could play 15 minutes maximum. You think he wanted to start Dante?



> Injuries or not there's no reason a midfield with Alonso and Thiago should have been completely dicked the way they were.


The midfield wasn't the issue. It was the attack and the defence. Thiago was our best player in the match.



> Also had an attack of Gotze, Muller and Lewandowski, which is perfectly fine. The problem is that when you have Ribery and Robben injured it's amplified now because Guardiola's tika taka nonsense has sullied Bayern's play to the point where those two, in particular Robben, provide nearly the only avenue for a dynamic attack when Pep's tired approach isn't working.


This is true, but all of Gotze, Muller and Lewandowski are central attackers and if you crowd out the centre, you nullify their presence considerably. Rafinha and Bernat were kept occupied by Quaresma and Brahimi so they couldn't push forward with any great frequency.



Haydosgooner said:


> Pep has completely fucked up Bayern. He has brought his ticki tacka shit to a team who don't really belong to play like that.
> 
> He might win the Bundesliga every year but in the UCL he will not succeed, as seen with Real Madrid dominating them last season. Muller, Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Robben, Ribery the list goes on, are not short passers of the ball, that's not their strength.


Last season against Madrid, Pep wanted to play 3-4-3 in the return leg, but the players convinced him to return to the 4-2-3-1 that they played under Juup. Pep listened to them and calls it the biggest mistake of his career.

Additionally, Guardiola's away record in the UCL is abysmal. 4 wins in 17 or 18 iirc, and that includes 2 championship seasons. Either way, he has a return leg game to try and turn it around.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

So the players have power over Pep? Great manager he is.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Haydosgooner said:


> So the players have power over Pep? Great manager he is.


that's what you took from my post? ep


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed with everybody. Pep is obviously worse than Hodgson because he lost a game to Porto.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> that's what you took from my post? ep


No, im just just asking if the players have power over the manager? Genuine question I thought.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Agreed with everybody. Pep is obviously worse than Hodgson because he lost a game to Porto.


Porto is forgiveable. The 4-0 defeat to Madrid last year was embarrassing especially when you're defending champions. Because of his past achievements he deserves time to try and make his mark on the club but from what we've seen so far in Europe his possession-dominant play is not well suited to the key players at his disposal. 

Also Hodgson is not remotely a bad manager. England just don't have sufficient talent to be a top footballing side. This has been the case for several years now and there is not a manger on earth who could get them to play quality, free flowing football. Their only chance of any success with their current crop of players would be to defend deep and counter with pace. Even then they would have to get through at least one penalty shootout which they would inevitably lose.



> The 'Lahm as a midfielder' shit he keeps trying to pull,


Yeah that makes little sense. The best two way full back in football should probably be playing full back. Guardiola needs to work around his players not try and get his players to work their way around his system.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay. Pep is obviously worse than Hodgson because he lost to Porto and Madrid, while Hodgson's only job ever has been with England, which he can't be blamed for.

How I long for the days of Hodgson bringing us within two goals of Blackpool at Anfield, and near misses against Northampton.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Who said he was worse than Hodgson though? Is that an exaggeration or did someone actually say that? If someone genuinely thinks that then they are legit bonkers.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I was just being a bit sarcastic because I think there's a general overreaction to a loss. I don't disagree with some of what is said, particularly the Madrid loss being awful and Pep's fault. I'm just having a bit of fun because it seems like one loss brings out some ludicrously extreme opinions.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah people definitely overreact. I think you give a manager with Pep's background time to establish himself before you start calling for his head which isn't to excuse some of the mistakes he has made thus far.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah that makes little sense. The best two way full back in football should probably be playing full back. Guardiola needs to work around his players not try and get his players to work their way around his system.


I agree he's a better full back but doesn't Lahm see himself as a midfielder now and want to play there?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I was bored so I've been looking at next years potential group stage (given that I have no stake left in this years competition :jose), new rules could make for a very interesting pot 2

As things stand:

*Pot 1*

Chelsea
Barca
Bayern
Juve
Benfica
Zenit
Lyon

^ The 7 top champions

Real Madrid

*Pot 2*

Atletico
PSG 
Porto 
Arsenal 
United
Valencia (q - Would have to go through qualifying)
Leverkusen (q)
City (q)

*Pot 3* - things start to get a bit iffy here as more of these teams would have to go through qualifiers

Shakhtar (q)
Basel (q)
Ajax (q)
Dinamo Kiev
Olympiakos
PSV
Sporting (q)
Lazio

And then *pot 4* gets mega-iffy but could include teams like:

Roma
Wolfsburg
Monaco
Moenchengladbach
Fenerbahce/Besiktas
Club Brugge
Red Bull Salzburg


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scenes when we get bayern shakhtar and roma


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can we just go back to coefficient? Zenit being a top seed :no:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

5-0 win at the Nou Camp in the biggest return since The Rock.

Fellaini coming for you egame.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't get it. Coefficients, criticize it all you want, is decent enough as it covers a team's European (or lack of) performance of the most recent years. Why change it?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because why should a teams performance 5 years ago matter now


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Too many teams anyway. Get it down to 16, put the others in the Europa (getting rid of that crappy, protracted group stage) and then both competitions are suddenly full with teams who can actually contend. 

This also makes CL qualification more interesting as there are now less places to go around in the top domestic leagues. Suddenly Arsenal, Utd and City are fighting for the last remaining CL spot. We get back to a spirit of competition that actually rewards winning instead of 3rd and 4th placed trophy mentalities. 

If you're a top premiership team who wants to play CL football you either have to win the Europa or place 2nd in the league. The stakes have been raised.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Your way doesn't maximise the money that UEFA can make out of it, so it'll be chucked out as soon as you said "sixteen teams".


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so end up with less potential match ups, the same stuff every year and a further gap developing than what we already have in football.

sounds great.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Less potential match-ups? How do you work that one out? With 16 teams, the tournament has urgency from the start. With only 2 teams getting in from top domestic leagues, the CL race has urgency from the start. With better depth in the Europa, the tournament now has urgency from the start. Outside of money, as Joel correctly pointed out, there is no real reason to have a 32 team tournament with long, protracted group stage when there are only ever 4-6 realistic winners of the competition. It would be more exciting to see the majority of the also-rans in a tournament (Europa) where they actually have a chance of winning. 

So yeah, sounds great to me.




> the same stuff every year


You're saying we don't already get that now? Arsenal and City predictably bowing out before the latter stages whereas winning the Europa might actually breed some winners on the team and make them less soft. Chelsea are proof that winning breeds winning, they used killer instinct to prevail even when their teams didn't seem capable of doing so.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because there are less teams. less teams = less potential matchups. difficult, i know.

the same teams would end up making it all the time. teams to break into that elite level would need massive investment. oh wait, they can't thanks to ffp. so the margin between those 16 teams and the rest expands every year.

we do get that now, but by changing the seeding system, it should bring in different matchups. it's fine how it is, it just requires some of the restrictions lifted and this change in coefficients nonsense to spice it up again.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the system of champions being put into the top pot if it was cut down a bit. 

Change it to "The Champions of any association with a team ranked in the top 10 teams go into pot 1"

And "the Champions of any association with a team ranked 11-20 go into pot 2"

Which would kick Lyon/Zenit/Juve out of pot 1 next year and would stop things like Juve/Dortmund winning their leagues in 2012 and being pot 3/4 for the 12/13 CL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why should the champions of leagues not be in pot 1 of the champions league?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Because Zenit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kiz can't seriously be arguing that the Champions of Russia and to a lesser extent Portugal are more deserving of that 1st seed than whoever finishes 2nd in England and Spain. *


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Kiz can't seriously be arguing that the Champions of Russia and to a lesser extent Portugal are more deserving of that 1st seed than whoever finishes 2nd in England and Spain. *


Well, Benfica and Porto are ahead of every other English club excluding Chelsea in UEFA coefficients. And Porto, who was 3rd place of Portuguese League last year, is still in the CL while none of the English clubs are.


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

Porto are still in the champions league because of the luck of the draw. A weak group followed by being drawn against the weakest team in the round of 16. Why does nobody look at the context?


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Drai said:


> Porto are still in the champions league because of the luck of the draw. A weak group followed by being drawn against the weakest team in the round of 16. Why does nobody look at the context?


It really harms you saying that Porto was competent? In this stage of the competition, there isn't such thing as weak teams.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Please Ibra save us.


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

KastellsPT said:


> It really harms you saying that Porto was competent?


No it doesn't because I'm not arguing, nor have I ever said that Porto are a bad/weak side. 



KastellsPT said:


> It really harms you saying that Porto was competent? In this stage of the competition, there isn't such thing as weak teams.


Weakest. Relative. Context.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Kiz can't seriously be arguing that the Champions of Russia and to a lesser extent Portugal are more deserving of that 1st seed than whoever finishes 2nd in England and Spain. *


it's the champions league, not best of the also rans from each league.

finish top, get the first seed. i fail to see why that should be a problem. why should you be rewarded with a top seed for failing to be the best team from your nation?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

If Porto eliminates Bayern, I'm gonna laugh my ass off.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> If Porto eliminates Bayern, I'm gonna laugh my ass off.


I'll :mark: because I'm a sucker for the underdog knocking out one of the giant teams (unless that giant team is Manchester United :lol).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

X Spectrum said:


> If Porto eliminates Bayern, I'm gonna laugh my ass off.


I'd raise a glass to fraudiola 

Bayern will win tho


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Still think that Bayern will pass, but as long Porto leaves a great impression, I will be proud of them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> it's the champions league, not best of the also rans from each league.
> 
> finish top, get the first seed. i fail to see why that should be a problem. why should you be rewarded with a top seed for failing to be the best team from your nation?


why does this consideration extend only to an arbitrarily assigned top 7 leagues?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cos the ukraine league is a joke obviously


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> it's the champions league, not best of the also rans from each league.


It's Champions League by name only. If you're so pro champions, then you had no right to dismiss Henry Hill's only champions idea.

It's a competition which is meant to showcase the best teams in Europe. No one wants to see shitty Zenit have an advantage.

All this only was brought up cause City are too shit to make a mark in Europe, so kicked up a fuss, anyway


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im pro champions getting an advantage, not it being a champions only competition. that's a super league. so yes, i have every 'right'

i do. i don't want to see teams who aren't good enough to win their respective league get a leg up over those who do just because their league isn't as good.

why shouldn't unfair systems be questioned? i guess once you're safely embedded in the arrogant elite you don't want anything to possibly change that, as seen with chelsea's incredibly ironic support of financial fair play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ha. We're far from being one of the elite. FFP gives us no advantage, as it meant we weren't able to compete for Di Maria, Falcao, etc. We can't have a squad as big as we used to. We've had to sell before we bought (to a rival no less (Mata)). But the club is busy scouting good young talent to loan and then eventually sell for profit and they are also signing great sponsorship deals, so we can still buy the players we need to be competitive. That's why we have no problem with it I suppose.

I'm sorry, but I do not believe the likes of Zenit and Lyon deserve to spot because they won their league. We had to win shitloads before we made it into pot 1, even though we had won the Premier League twice and still stayed in Pot 2 the following season. Why can't everyone else do the same? You prove yourself in Europe to sit amongst the big boys. That's just the way it was and still should be.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you are one of the elite. come off it. ffp might not necessarily give a direct advantage to chelsea but it puts others at a major disadvantage. ffp stops there being future chelsea's. so that is how it works for chelsea.

you still have to prove yourself. zenit can still be put in an extremely difficult group. why should clubs be able to go through the playoff stage and still be put in the no 1 pot? that's absolute nonsense. if you're not good enough to secure automatic qualification, then you certainly don't deserve the distinction of a theoretically easier draw. do zenit and lyon necessarily deserve to be top seeds based on team quality? possibly not. but i can't pretend that a system that rewards teams based on 5 year aggregates is better.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

5-0... fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You might say it's... laughable :evil


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> lmao porto have played literally no-one good so far. they've only got this far because of their draw. zero chance against bayern. it wouldn't surprise me if they stuck 4 or 5 past them at the allianz.





blauzayn said:


> I'll take that zero chance.


:lmao

And i'll take those 4 or 5 at the Allianz. And it's not even half time yet.

Maybe you should have waited until the tie had finished before calling me out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

'fraudiola'


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think PSG could be worse if they tried.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Bayern are amazing, simple as that. 1-3 to 6-3 in 35 minutes, unreal


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bayern kind of okay at this football thing. 

Barcelona/PSG 5-1 agg right now. Thought this tie was going to be a lot closer.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh Porto...


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Paris should have scored at least 3 times in that second half.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Well that sucked.

I feel bad for whoever goes through from Juve/Monaco. Bayernliga and La Liga are on another planet.

Crazy how good Barca and Bayern looked. I'd say between those two and Madrid you have at least 20 of the top 25 players in world football. Atletico have a chance because of Simeone but I expect it will be Madrid and Juve who go through.

I fancy Bayern if they can avoid Barca in the semi's.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

***XABI ALONSO STAT KLAXON*** 

Taken 8 freekicks on goal at Bayern

5 were on target, of which 4 were goals

:trips8


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, that was bad. When we face a team like this, anything can happen. But anyway, the quarter finals were a good run, especially with these type of teams.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Massive game from everybody, basically.

Key players bar Alaba should be returning in the coming weeks too.

Also, Thiago is already world class. He is everything Gotze was meant to be but amplified.

(not that Gotze is bad, just disappointing; was brilliant tonight however).


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Genuinely can't call the winner. Barcelona, Real Madrid and Bayern Munich are far and away the 3 best teams in the world.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

oh my oh my.
first half was sex.
im so happy we bought thiago holy shit that guy is a player.
badstuber should have received a red.
injured players returning minus alaba means we can challenge anyone at the semis.
i think whoever gets the winner of monaco/juve at the semis is progressing comfortably.
VAMOS ATLETICO as far as tomorrow goes.
das ist all, have a good night comrades


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

We need to see a Bayern/Barca final.

PSG are trash, can't believe we went out to these big game flops. Iniesta going past 3 players for the first goal was glorious. Lel Porto, got manhandled tonight. Alonso's freekick was wonderful.

Hope Atletico get through tomorrow. Don't care about that other game because Poverty A/French league no one watches.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

still think barca will win it. however if anyone can stop the front 3 then they deserve to win.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Real basically outplayed them at the latest clasico and were let down only by poor finishing. They are beatable. Everyone is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well yeah


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

You shouldn't have implied they were unbeatable, Kiz. 

I think Barca will win as well, and hope that they do. Suarez deserves it after all the injustices visited upon him last year by Gerrard/our defense/Chiellini/Fifa/WF fitba posters etc.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Since Lewandowski's entry into the champions league, only Messi and Ronaldo have scored more than him in the competition. After a sluggish start, Lewy has really come into his own. It's not surprising that he shines more when he is the focal point of the attack.

Re- the game last night, we played a 4-1-4-1 with Lahm at RW and Gotze LW. Both were magnificent. Gotze continually pulled the makeshift RB and the right sided CB away from space, allowing Bernat to run free. Lahm did the same on the other side. Our third and Lewy's first goal was the highest string of passes in the champions league this season (26). Performances like these don't come around often, but with the injection of Robbery, Javi, Benatia and Bastian into this team, I think we can sustain this hunger, especially Robben. He looked insanely hyped for the win in the stands last night.

Also, this:






has nothing to do with the ucl but a good watch.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I just want a Bayern and Barca final. No desire to see Juve or a Madrid side win the tournament at all.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

A Barcelona vs Bayern in the final would be awesome.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So no Modric, Bale, Marcelo and Benzema tonight.

Very thin squad, especially as Ancelotti didn't want excess personnel at the start of the season. Might see Pepe in CDM with Kroos pushed up alongside Isco. The attacking spot is the tricky bit. Jese or Chicha?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Could have seen Zidane out there if it wasn't for all of this CL player registration nonsense :no:


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

As I've expected, Danilo and Alex Sandro missing hurt Porto bad to the point both flanks were pretty much highways for Bayern.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

porto's defence just looked so small, but the flanks weren't all the problem. the midfield was undersized, and that's the be expected with kids. casemiro, oli torres, they're just kids up again world cup winners, champions league winners. i did think 2 goals would be too difficult to overturn, but i don't think anyone expected that from porto. their backline was small, their midfield was young and quaresma, brahini and action jackson just couldn't get involved enough. a shame it was over so quickly.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Kiz said:


> porto's defence just looked so small, but the flanks weren't all the problem. the midfield was undersized, and that's the be expected with kids. casemiro, oli torres, they're just kids up again world cup winners, champions league winners. i did think 2 goals would be too difficult to overturn, but i don't think anyone expected that from porto. their backline was small, their midfield was young and quaresma, brahini and action jackson just couldn't get involved enough. a shame it was over so quickly.


Yeah, Porto were pretty nervous into the match. They got their shit together by the 2nd half, but it was way too late. Plus, Bayern weren't even trying anymore.

I saw the match and in the 1st half Porto were horrible. The defending is something I would expect from children and not professional players.

And Fabiano. Fuck Fabiano, worst Porto goalkeeper I remember seeing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

looks like ramos will start in midfield for madrid

http://www.espnfc.com/story/1721742...1-la-liga-defeat-to-barcelona-at-the-camp-nou

gwan carlo.

also, apparently the ref of the derby has given the most pens in ucl history. enaldo is ready


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Real basically outplayed them at the latest clasico and were let down only by poor finishing. They are beatable. Everyone is.


Barca comprehensively outplayed Madrid in the second half of that game and should've won by more. Madrid seized the game for about 30 minutes after Neymar missed a sitter and Ronaldo scored at the other end, but apart from that they were clearly second best. I don't remember them wasting many chances either, Bale and Ronaldo were completely shut down for most of the game, the only poor finishing I remember from that game was from Neymar.

Barca are definitely beatable though. PSG and City are nowhere near the level of some of the other teams left in the draw.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Is Cristiano Ronaldo just a goal poacher now? Does nothing but stands in the box with his hands on his hips...occasionally throwing them in the air like a tart


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

And the Oscar goes to... Sergio Ramos

Really a shame to see this game come down to that. Would be a surprise if Real don't go through to the semis at this point.

Side note: good lord, does Chicharito have a punchable face.

Edit - And of course HE is the one to break through


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Praying for a Juve win. Probably a wasted prayer though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Terrible game

Terrible antics

Terrible everything

Bayern or Juventus to win the whole thing plz Football Gods


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Boring La Liga, i hope Varane is ok though, what a violent kick to the leg that was and it really could have killed him.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Poor Athletico :jose


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

yes!!!!!!! I'm so happy....
Coach Allegri told that most of the players had health diseases this week, so this match wasn't beautiful for this reason. but the most important thing is: "Semifinale!!!" wo-hooo!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gotten to about Atletico being out.

At least Chicha scored, though. Hopefully LVG was watching.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Atletico were too negative. Deserved nothing.

Thierry Henry is a fucking moron.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Semi finals baby :hb

Don't see us beating barca/Madrid/Bayern though tbf


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> And i'll take those 4 or 5 at the Allianz. And it's not even half time yet.
> 
> Maybe you should have waited until the tie had finished before calling me out.


You really think I that I wasn't ready for a beatdown ? It's Bayern Munich ffs, best team in Europe as I see it, I called you out because you basically without knowing how we play said Bayern would destroy us, and that was not true, we were playing without our left and right back, one of them is officially a R.Madrid player, that says something, they are the most important players in our team due to the way we play, we proved something, the round was 7-4, better than the 7-0 Barça took, against the same team, you have Gotze now, who could pay our entire team and staff, and we still didn't gave up without a fight, like I said, it's Bayern Munich and i'm damn proud we were the only ones to get a victory out of them in this CL, I hope they win, because when Guardiola isn't playing possession, he just runs over everybody, like what happened to us.

And that third goal was a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations to Real and Juve. Pretty deserved qualifications. This semi final is so strong, that it's very hard to determine a winner.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

obby said:


> Gotten to about Atletico being out.
> 
> At least Chicha scored, though. Hopefully LVG was watching.


It's times like this I really wish Little Pea was given more of a chance at Man United. He'll probably be away from Old Trafford for good in the summer :jose.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Semi finals baby :hb
> 
> Don't see us beating barca/Madrid/Bayern though tbf


I give us a decent chance against Madrid.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see Barca ripping Juve open. Bayern can do that too.

Real-Juve would be more competitive, especially if Modric is still out and they go all gung-ho out like they have recently.

And Bayern-Barca is probably the toughest tie for both teams but I think both would take this in the semis than a lone final where luck is much more important.

of course my preference would be Bayern-Juve and Real-Barca.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah only against Madrid do I give Juve a real chance.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bayern/Barca and Real/Juve most likely.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fell asleep at half time of the madrid game. was absolutely terrible

see henry is being an absolute mong again. rivaling michael owen in woat punditry. for someone who did so much in his career he seems to know fuck all


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Post what Henry said Jiz.

Bayern-Barca final needs to happen. Fuck I really don't care at all for a possible Clasico final or one involving Juventus. Especially after Bayern blitzed through Barca a few years back, I want to see the return game with Pep at the helm against his former team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he was criticising the mexican shitpea for not celebrating with penaldo and for celebrating like he'd won the world cup.

not only is it retarded, he's forgetting one of his career highlights involving his hand and ireland.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe5


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

meanwhile penaldo was celebrating like he had scored the goal.

that was chicha's moment. He worked hard all match to bridge the gap in quality.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

absolutely. henry's just a mong. he says either the most agreeable thing ever or just complete rubbish.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Can't expect anything else from former Arsenal wank. #UCLbantz


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Just caught that Dnipro have made it into the semi finals of the Europa League, that's a great achievement for them.

I once went to an away European match as a young teen and saw a classy Dnipro side pump my team Hibs 5-1 in the blistering cold. Great night.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barca-Bayern
Juve-Madrid


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

That sucks. I just really hope that Real Madrid don't win it now.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

I would have preferred a Barca vs Bayern on the final, but seeing those two squaring of in the semi it will be awesome. Real Madrid has a tough task but I think that they advance.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a sneaky feeling Madrid will retain the CL. Ancelotti is unreal in that competition.

Expecting Real Madrid heads to have a headache because they won't be able to sack him if they win it 2 seasons in a row, or can they? :shocked:


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

this is the best draft that juventus could have hoped for....
Go on juve!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

barca-bayern 50-50
madrid-juve 90-10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Barca/Bayern would of been such a good final :banderas. I guess we'll have to make do with it as a semi.

Poor Juventus :mj2


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Barcelona vs. Bayern seemed to be the matchup everyone wanted to see in the final, so of course we get them in the semis instead. On the bright side, this means we get to see them settle it for two games rather than just the one in Berlin where luck could play a bigger part in the result. There was no such thing as a good draw for Juventus as Real Madrid are defending champions and have elite depth including the reigning Ballon d'Or winner Ronaldo. While I still don't see it happening for them, I'd at least give Juve a puncher's chance against Madrid who are arguably the most vulnerable of the three possible semifinal opponents.

As for who goes through, my heart says Barca/Juve, my head says Bayern/Madrid.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Zico said:


> Barca/Bayern would of been such a good final :banderas. I guess we'll have to make do with it as a semi.
> 
> Poor Juventus :mj2


This was easily the best match up for Juventus, I have hope! :smile2:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Barcelona and Bayern should be a classic tie. I'd fancy Barca over two legs but it really depends who's fit for Bayern. If Robben is fully fit it's a different story. Alba and Pique must have nightmares about the guy. He's Bayern's best player. Such a close matchup.

Madrid are favourites now. Would love to see Juve go in dry.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

For italian football, I hope Juventus wins against Madrid at least.
Watching the italian league for years, I hope Juventus gets screwed by referees this decade.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We have to do everything in our power to get Robben and Benatia fit for Barca. Ribery will likely not be ready for a starting role. Javi's return will also be crucial but more for the 2nd leg, I imagine.

Lahm and Thiago appear to close to full fitness (Thiago moreso). Bastian should also be ready by then.

Rafinha picked up a knock vs. Porto and Badstuber is out for the season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> We have to do everything in our power to get Robben and Benatia fit for Barca. Ribery will likely not be ready for a starting role. Javi's return will also be crucial but more for the 2nd leg, I imagine.
> 
> Lahm and Thiago appear to close to full fitness (Thiago moreso). Bastian should also be ready by then.
> 
> Rafinha picked up a knock vs. Porto and Badstuber is out for the season.


Is Alaba out? He would be huge.

Robben is definitely the guy Bayern need. The only guy playing on the same level of Barca's front 3.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca/bayern is deserving of a final, but alas.

would say right now it's 60/40 barca, especially if they can keep messi neymar and suarez fit. however, get even just robben back and it's 50/50 imo. hopefully it's an absolute classic and then we can get another one with the final,

madrid i feel will do one over juve, but if they go in thinking like that, juve will get them. idk if pogba will be back for it but juve can match them in midfield. carlitos seems to want to perform in cl matches now :mj2 to this tie should be a lot closer than people will give credit. i'm not sure if juve play 3 at the back but that space down the flanks could be a problem if penaldo and garry decide to turn it on, so i presume juve will go 4-1-2-1-2 or something if all are fit


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If Pogba is back for the 1st leg, Juve have a good chance imo seeing as Modric will be missing.



Irish Jet said:


> Is Alaba out? He would be huge.
> 
> Robben is definitely the guy Bayern need. The only guy playing on the same level of Barca's front 3.


Alaba is definitely out. I'd feel a lot more confident stopping Messi if Alaba was playing.

Robben will be back.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kiz said:


> barca/bayern is deserving of a final, but alas.
> 
> would say right now it's 60/40 barca, especially if they can keep messi neymar and suarez fit. however, get even just robben back and it's 50/50 imo. hopefully it's an absolute classic and then we can get another one with the final,
> 
> madrid i feel will do one over juve, but if they go in thinking like that, juve will get them. idk if pogba will be back for it but juve can match them in midfield. carlitos seems to want to perform in cl matches now :mj2 to this tie should be a lot closer than people will give credit. i'm not sure if juve play 3 at the back but that space down the flanks could be a problem if penaldo and garry decide to turn it on, so i presume juve will go 4-1-2-1-2 or something if all are fit


They play 3 at the back in Italy. In Europe it's been mostly 4 at the back this season, they've finally realised 3 at the back doesn't work in Europe


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd rather get Bayern/Barca over 2 legs than just the Final tbph. Any Final we get now will be deserving. Barca playing like they are right now are favorites. Even if Robben gets fit he'll be short of match practice and even at full strength I'd fancy Barca to be able to score more and easier. Real for me over Juve because I don't see Juventus being able to get the goals to send them through and Madrid will surely get 2 over the 2 legs assuming they have Benzema back. Both should be great ties though.

Spain probably going to bag another Europa League triumph too on top of surely at least one team in the CL Final.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thankful to the Football Gods for not subjecting us to two more El Clasicos

Now if they could avoid each other in the final now too, that would be great


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> I have a sneaky feeling Madrid will retain the CL. Ancelotti is unreal in that competition.
> 
> *Expecting Real Madrid heads to have a headache because they won't be able to sack him if they win it 2 seasons in a row, or can they?* :shocked:


I love the irony of a football board developing a headache over not being able to sack the manager who keeps winning stuff for them. They are a joke of an organisation.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Robben out for the season and Lewandowski's health is also in doubt. Bayern have been ravaged with injuries and Barca have been fortunate to avoid significant injuries. That could be the difference in their series.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn. This is the one time of the season when you can usually rely on Robben being healthy. That's a blow from a competitive and aesthetics standpoint in regards to their tie with Barca. Robben is as exciting as anyone when fit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

With those injuries, I think Barca get through and beat whoever they get in the final. I think it will be well deserved too, of the few times I've seen them this season that front three has been sensational.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> With those injuries, I think Barca get through and beat whoever they get in the final. I think it will be well deserved too, of the few times I've seen them this season that front three has been sensational.


If Barcelona goes the distance, they'll have done so while defeating the reigning Spanish (in La Liga play only), English, German, and French champions, with the Italian champions or defending Champions League winners as the final opponent as well. A remarkable feat if it happens.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ They never played Atletico in the CL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pls dont let fachts get in the way of a good yarn holy yoel


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Joel said:


> ^ They never played Atletico in the CL.


Sorry, I should've clarified earlier that I was including La Liga as part of their overall campaign when referencing the Atleti win for Barca. Strictly CL, they still had PSG in group stage, City in Round of 16, PSG again in the quarters, Bayern right now in the semis, and if they make it through them, Real Madrid or Juve in the final. If Barca win it all they'll have beaten the best of the best to get there. That's more or less what I was alluding to.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

we are so winning the game in spain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You're not winning shit except the Bundesliga. Which ironically happens to be shit :kobe10


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> You're not winning shit except the Bundesliga. Which ironically happens to be shit :kobe10


better than the prem at least.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> better than the prem at least.


:tripsscust

Bayern are probably better than all of the Prem combined. That's it. Plus, now Dortmund are shit and Klopp is gone, no one is even going to watch the Bundesliga. So you've got a one man league, that nobody watches. You've turned into the SPL.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

At least there's no Scots there though. They ruined Scotland.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes...Out of these three Europe giants,Juventus picked the more "easier" one which was Real Madrid.Considering both Benzema and Bale are now out due to injuries but it is very unlikely they could pull out a dark horse out of Madrid this time.

Bayern/Barca...what a matchup...this time wouldn't be like last time they faced each other.
Barca with the sensational trio...Messi ain't injured this time,besides that he is back at his best form again...both Suarez and Neymar are in scoring forms.
My money on an El Clasico Champions League Final and Barca winning this whole thing by beating the England,French,German champions and the defending champions of the tournament,which are also their arch rivals.Perfect scenario for Barca,they deserved it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> :tripsscust
> 
> Bayern are probably better than all of the Prem combined. That's it. Plus, now Dortmund are shit and Klopp is gone, no one is even going to watch the Bundesliga. So you've got a one man league, that nobody watches. You've turned into the SPL.


you know what's worse than a one man league? A one man league where the one man isn't even that good.

hehehuehue


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Are you guys going to be shocked when we brush Madrid aside tomorrow or not really?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We can only hope it happens.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> Are you guys going to be shocked when we brush Madrid aside tomorrow or not really?


not shocked, but surprised, definitely.

I expect Madrid to line up 4-4-2 with Ramos in midfield. Only question is whether Bale or Chicha will start up top with Penaldo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope Juve win. I only care for James Rodriguez at Real.


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

yes!!!! great match for juventus! they played with no fear of Real.... and Ramos hasn't understood anything against Sturaro.... he will be his worst nightmare tonight


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Well we didn't brush them aside but it was a great performance and a deserved win. Started the game brilliantly and their equalizer came when we looked quite comfortable. I have no idea how Atkinson didn't book Carvajal for the penalty and instead Vidal is now on a yellow. Vidal was tremendous with his work rate and tackling. Man of the match for me. Morata was excellent as well. Once we switched to 3-5-2 and allowed them the ball they built up some pressure but never really created anything. Ramos was shockingly bad. It's a narrow lead and I really wish we could've avoided the away goal but based on the performance I'm quietly confident. We can definitely score at the Bernabeu. Let's finish this boys!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

if rodriguez scored that piss easy header the tie would have been over tho, still cant see juventus progressing.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Forgot to mention, hats off to Sturaro for putting in a shift like that in his first ever Champions League start. Well done son.

Marchisio was terrific as well.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> if rodriguez scored that piss easy header the tie would have been over tho, still cant see juventus progressing.


But he didn't.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Juventus were the better side today but I still think Real will advance. 

Doesn't matter, Barca's winning it all. :suarez1


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Juventus vs Bayern at the finals , with Juve winning the thing even though I dislike Juventus , I hope they bring some prestige back to the near death Italian football . I'll leave you with this hilarious video describing the match https://www.facebook.com/Troll.Football.ma/videos/vb.210438755677518/845058812215506/?type=2&theater .


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope Juventus make the final. Fuck a Clasico final.

Really excited for Bayern-Barca.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> if rodriguez scored that piss easy header the tie would have been over tho, still cant see juventus progressing.


If Llorente had taken any of his two chances at 2-1, the tie would be as close as done.

But 'if' doesn't count for much. So pretty silly post.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

God™ said:


>


damn :banderas


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice win for Juventus, it would be different to see an italian team in the finais. But I still think that Real Madrid is going to the final.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> If Llorente had taken any of his two chances at 2-1, the tie would be as close as done.
> 
> But 'if' doesn't count for much. So pretty silly post.


3-1 wouldnt have closed out the tie rofl. would a 2-0 at bernabeu surprise you ?
on the other hand do you really see juventus scoring twice in spain ? because i sure as fuck dont.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

We don't need to if Madrid don't score :draper2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Juventus :clap, what an effort. Sadly I can see Madrid putting quite a few past them in the second leg.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Lawls said:


> We don't need to if Madrid don't score :draper2


lel its a given madrid will score in the second leg


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

grand old man :banderas


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

The only reason I see for Ramos to actually play the entire match is he has a huge pull on the Madrid team backstage. He was god awful yesterday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> 3-1 wouldnt have closed out the tie rofl. would a 2-0 at bernabeu surprise you ?
> on the other hand do you really see juventus scoring twice in spain ? because i sure as fuck dont.


Uh huh. Because Madrid are known as a defensive juggernaut that hovers up cleansheets. There would have been no chance Juve could have got two goals and at least taken it to extra time.

Also, James' header was in a first half. You're acting as if it was the last minute of the game and it would have sealed the result of the game.

Looking forward to Barca going in dry tonight.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bravo, Neuer. Nice save in a 1-on-1 situation.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

D10S :banderas

Messi is truly incredible


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

THE GOAT


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:duck Bayern.

:duck Pep.

:duck heartbreak&triumph


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Messi is out of this world


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

simply the greatest of all time.


Joel said:


> :duck Bayern.
> 
> :duck Pep.
> 
> :duck heartbreak&triumph


dont be salty small son


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

That gamble failed for Bayern, and Neymar made them pay. Hard to envision them recovering even at the Allianz.

Barca/Juve final pls


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Messi... it's just unfair at this point.


When's EGAME coming back?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

And Jose Mourinho compared Hazard with Messi.


:HA


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Messi GOATing!

That second goal! :banderas


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

What the fuck happened to Bayern in the last 20 minutes?
Barcelona were outstanding tonight, when you have Messi(the second goal was a thing of beuty), Neymar and Suarez as the three men on the attack, you know that there will be some goals).


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Man is Guardiola shit or what? bring back Jupp heynckes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Great game. Terrible defeat.

but hey, der ball ist rund


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

UEFA's golden darlings Barca pushed to the limits by the referee again. Yes they are good, but no team in Europe gets more support on and off the field by UEFA. That was a 100% dive, second yellow and red for Neymar, 100% no question, but the reff doesn't give it - and that completely flips the game around. Brazilian princess Neymar flops all game and deserved that red more than once, but that dive in the penalty area just before Messi's goal should have been punished. 

UEFA are celebrating tonight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Great game. Feel bad for Bayern with so many injuries. They really had to go for that away goal at 2-0 as well. Dani Alves needs to be renewed ASAP. Club legend and has been playing as good as ever in the last 6 months. Nothing to say about the front 3, I think it's 70+ goals between them in 2015 alone now.










The Greatest, what a magical performance.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Messi is a very special player. That term gets banded about far too often but he's fucking dynamite. I don't think it's beyond reason to say he's arguably the most talented sports star of all time... and he's only 27 years old.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Great game. Terrible defeat.
> 
> but hey, der ball ist rund


das ist leben mein kamerad

some thoughts :

think we were pretty competitive considering out injury list, virtually impossible to qualify now though.

the difference between alaba and bernat is chaotic. Gotze is in saddening form lately, alonso was majestic,bastian was great, neuer is worlds above any other gk right now.

very strong performance by alves, rakitic for 90 minutes as far as barcelona goes


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Messi is just too good


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Incredible by Messi. Bayern played well though. 

I hope it stays the same and we see Barcelona/Juventus in the final.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

superb goal from Messi, the second. absolutely out of this world. the best I've ever seen without doubt. will take a miracle to eliminate Barca. imo madrid are the only team that are capable of beating barca. think Barca will beat juve with relative ease.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*I'VE SAID FOR TWO FUCKING YEARS ON THIS STOOPID FORUM HOW THIS BAYERN TEAM WERE NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OFA OVERRATED SHITHEADS WHO HAD A FLUKE VICTORY OVER BARCA IN 2013. *

Just fucking lol @ people on here who walk around talking like "Bayern will dominate Europe now, Barca's time is over" or "This Bayern team will be just as good as Barca 2009-2012". 

Just FUCKING lol.

Let me break it down for you. 

Lewandowski = Shit 
Muller = Shit, and should go work on a a farm again 
Alonso = Shitdrid cunt who came back for another Barca ass fucking 
Schweinsteiger = GOOD guy, should consider leaving this Bayern trainwreck and joining Barca. 
Lahm = Shit 
Bernant = Shit 
Boateng = RIP (Born on some irrelevant date - Died at the Camp Nou, May 6th, 2015 via Messi) 
Benatia = Shit 
Rafinha = Shit 
Neuer = "I'll show Messi who is boss" - OK ****** 

Did I miss anyone? Maybe an irrelevant and overrated little injury prone spanish cuntfuck? Nah I don't recall ever seeing one on the pitch. 

Just lol @ Bayern thinking that their glass-made french and dutch grandpas would have changed the result today. Just lol. 

Bayern fans faces when they realize their team is nothing but a bunch of overrated TRASHBAGS: 










I feel bad for Bayern guys, its a DAMN SHAME they can't just buy all of Europe and monopolize the CL like they did the bundesloliga. Just fucking lol. 

Lucho is the FUCKING GOAT. What a fucking Legend, glad I always stood by the guy even when times were tough. Whatever happens after this point, even if we win nothing he has to get a contract extension. 

*Edit*: inb4 Bayern beat us 4-0 at the Allianz.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BlueRover said:


> UEFA's golden darlings Barca pushed to the limits by the referee again. Yes they are good, but no team in Europe gets more support on and off the field by UEFA. That was a 100% dive, second yellow and red for Neymar, 100% no question, but the reff doesn't give it - and that completely flips the game around. Brazilian princess Neymar flops all game and deserved that red more than once, but that dive in the penalty area just before Messi's goal should have been punished.
> 
> UEFA are celebrating tonight.


u mad? 

Please, someone get this guy some water. The salt running through his veins has completely desaturated any modicum of reasoning he has. 

brb dominating the group stages 
brb destroying the (then) champions of England in the round of 16
brb destroying the champions of France in the quarter finals 
brb destroying the champions of Germany in the semi-finals 

brb Madrid get Schalke and Pathetico Madrid 
brb Bayern get Shaktar and Porto 

brb we're the highest scoring team in europe with the best midfield, best defence and best manager. That has nothing to do with it though. 
brb 111 goals between msn 
brb we haven't conceded since god knows when 

brb we didn't prove ourselves and it's all UEFA's doing

brb stay salty poverty troll


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barca are an absolute joy to watch and are for me the best club in the world at the moment. Messi was just phenomenal tonight, that second goal was gorgeous. He will have next years Ballon D' Or wrapped up soon.The fixture went about how I expected. There is a chance of a surprise at the Allianz, but I think Barca will stick it through and probably get an away goal as well.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

EGame said:


> I think it's incredibly depressing that if we actually had TATA as a manager I would feel confident going into this draw.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we went out because of that asshat Lucho. The sooner this season ends, the better.
> 
> #LuchoOut






EGame said:


> I agree that Barca's squad is better and City look worse but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






EGame said:


> *I'VE SAID FOR TWO FUCKING YEARS ON THIS STOOPID FORUM HOW THIS BAYERN TEAM WERE NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OFA OVERRATED SHITHEADS WHO HAD A FLUKE VICTORY OVER BARCA IN 2013. *
> 
> Just fucking lol @ people on here who walk around talking like "Bayern will dominate Europe now, Barca's time is over" or "This Bayern team will be just as good as Barca 2009-2012".
> 
> ...



Stood by him aye? Hope thats sarcasm there


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

EGame posts were everything I wanted them to be.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

EGame has made the best bad sports posts of all time, consistently. He's certainly delivered here.

The only reason he's calling Muller shit is because with the front three Barça have, they don't need him. Same with most of those players tbh.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

EGame said:


> *I'VE SAID FOR TWO FUCKING YEARS ON THIS STOOPID FORUM HOW THIS BAYERN TEAM WERE NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OFA OVERRATED SHITHEADS WHO HAD A FLUKE VICTORY OVER BARCA IN 2013. *
> 
> Just fucking lol @ people on here who walk around talking like "Bayern will dominate Europe now, Barca's time is over" or "This Bayern team will be just as good as Barca 2009-2012".
> 
> ...


I really hope now that Bayern annihilate Barca at the Allianz :loveit, just to see your reaction :lol

Awesome post :clap


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

where u been egame


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Velvet onion said:


> Stood by him aye? Hope thats sarcasm there
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App







































































































































----------

While we're on the topic of sarcastic posts, let's all talk about

-How Gary Bale was a better signing than Neymar 
-How Suarez is a flat-track bully 
-How Messi isn't the GOAT 
-How Bayern are the most unstoppable force in Europe 
-How Gotze is the next Messi
-How that worthless, irrelevant, overrated, glass-made AlCUNTera is world class because he can score against Porto. 
-How the bundesliga is a competitive league 
-How Dortmund are one of the best in Europe because they can win their CL group. 

All great recent sarcastic discussions made by all the ingenious sarcastic posters on here. heuheuheuheuh

*EDIT*: inb4 MSN flop, Gotze and Alcuntera score goals and Bayern beat Barca 4-0 at the Allianz and Bayern go on to win the CL or lose the CL to a Gary Bale goal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

suarez will score a double :suarez1

messi is just so damn good to watch


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> where u been egame


I recently OD'd on dihydrogen oxide. 

Now I live in my parent's basement and practice my taxidermy skills.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Did you happen to see Redead up there during your time in WF heaven?


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Messi The Greatest of all time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I said in the chatbox yesterday that Barca would win 3-0 and that's what happened.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

EGame said:


> ----------
> 
> While we're on the topic of sarcastic posts, let's all talk about
> 
> ...



I've never made or tried to back up any of those statements. You said Enrique was awful and then tried to claim you stuck by him through thick and thin. Just pathetic


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Did you happen to see Redead up there during your time in WF heaven?


Who? 




robertdeniro said:


> Messi The Greatest of all time.


Never been so livid about a Messi goal. 

Yeah, he just fucking chipped Neuer. Shit was ballistic.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*About as great as Barca have played for years. They look absolutely unstoppable now. No way even a full strength Bayern could have touched them last night. Rakitic was the best player on the pitch not with intergalactic talent and Alves wasn't too far behind. Hopefully they win everything so Lucho actually gets some praise for what he's done this year which has been amazing. Getting that front 3 to work together was never a given but they're exceeding even the hefty expectations people had for them. Integrated Rakitic in flawlessly. Even made it work with Iniesta having a poor season. Most impressive part is what he's done with the defence and getting Alves and Pique back in form this season, Pique more consistently. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

People already forgetting our fallen brother :mj2

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/182496-redredd.html


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i've missed alcuntera mentions


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

fwiw, I think Robben would've completely destroyed that defence.

The few times Muller was allowed to run, they looked shaky.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> fwiw, I think Robben would've completely destroyed that defence.
> 
> The few times Muller was allowed to run, they looked shaky.


Hello Hohenhiem. 

I'm curious to know your thoughts on the German Messi aka the next big thing in world football aka Mario Gotze. 

I hear these days that if he keeps his progress up, he might actually be able to play for Southampton in the future. 

Also no, the result wouldn't have been different. You were exposed in pretty much the exact same manner as Real Madrid last year and you had Robben, Ribery and Alaba for that tie. 

Suicidal high line defence with one man marking because your manager wanted to bring an attacking assault at the nou camp was only going to end one way against a team that has scored a record breaking amount of goals and barely conceded. By adding a midfield with 3 slow 30+ year old men to the mix and you have completed your recipe for disaster.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Hello Hohenhiem.
> 
> I'm curious to know your thoughts on the German Messi aka the next big thing in world football aka Mario Gotze.
> 
> I hear these days that if he keeps his progress up, he might actually be able to play for Southampton in the future.


He's been disappointing. I mean, he's started both these past two seasons with a bang but it seems to last just a few months and then suddenly he's lazy.

idk.



> Also no, the result wouldn't have been different. You were exposed in pretty much the exact same manner as Real Madrid last year and you had Robben, Ribery and Alaba for that tie.


Last year, Madrid scored off two corners (or a corner and a fk). This year, the goal came from Neuer playing the ball out too fast and Bernat losing possession in a dangerous area.

I'm not saying the result would have been different (Messi would probably still have found a way to murder us), but we would've seen more scoring opportunities this year with Robben in the line up. The space between the lines were there and we basically controlled the first 20 mins of the 2nd half. We would've had a few sights.



> Suicidal high line defence with one man marking because your manager wanted to bring an attacking assault at the nou camp was only going to end one way against a team that has scored a record breaking amount of goals and barely conceded. By adding a midfield with 3 slow 30+ year old men to the mix and you have completed your recipe for disaster.


Agree. But I think if any of Thiago, Lahm or Bastian had actually been any good last night, we might've seen more chances. As it stood, Xabi was our only midfielder who played well.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

EGame said:


> Hello Hohenhiem.
> 
> I'm curious to know your thoughts on the German Messi aka the next big thing in world football aka Mario Gotze.
> 
> ...


I got very little from the rest of this post but I would personally :mark: if Gotze went to Southampton. And that's from an effective PL neutral (I do like a bit of Sunderland but that's because I like me an underdog)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Did you happen to see Redead up there during your time in WF heaven?


Redead decided to go hell after he found out the 72 virgins were all male computer geeks :evil

Also you should be happy with your resident middle eastern WF poster, where else can you get top Iranian analysis?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EGame's return was epic.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> He's been disappointing. I mean, he's started both these past two seasons with a bang but it seems to last just a few months and then suddenly he's lazy.
> 
> idk.
> 
> ...


Das it mane. 

I've LURKED a few Bayern forums and the general consensus is they want Gotze sold because his experiment has failed. Even Beckenbauer gave him a good roasting today. 

Most want Pep gone at this point too. 

How poetically tragic is it that if we EVISCERATE Bayern at the Allianz next week the uproar might cost Pep his job.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Das it mane.
> 
> I've LURKED a few Bayern forums and the general consensus is they want Gotze sold because his experiment has failed. Even Beckenbauer gave him a good roasting today.
> 
> ...


Most Bayern forums are filled with ultras. Pep will be here next season despite any and all uproar. The FO is in love with him. But he'll probably leave in 2016 if things stay the same. It's ridiculous to judge a manager based on 2 or 3 games every year anyway but after 2013 Bayern fans feel entitled to be in the finals, romanticising Juup's football, forgetting that just in 2012, we came second in every competition we played.

Gotze has been fine. He's scored 15 goals from open play, being played out of position. Granted, most of them came at early season when he was still trying. I think his problem is that Pep doesn't put much trust in him and plays him for the meaningless games while resting Muller, Thiago, Lewy etc. for the important ones. Someone (not Beckenbauer) should have a serious chat with him, but if he wants to go (which I don't think he does; he wants a bigger role) then he can.

Our squad while endlessly deep has suffered with regards to first 11 when comparing with Barcelona and Madrid, especially as our key players are all old/injured most of the season. I think we need to nab a Pogba/Hazard to get back to that level.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You best mean Thorgan or Kylian.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I know that Hazard is very likely to stay at Chelsea for the long haul, but those two are the best young players that don't play for us/Barca/Real.

I would also take Verratti but we have a ton of players in his mold. We need game-changers to replace Robben/Ribery, or at least more creative midfield support for Muller/Lewy. They were lost on an island in that Barca game with Lahm/Thiago/Bastian all struggling.

De Bruyne is another choice but he'd be in the same predicament as Gotze as being pushed out to the wing.

In all likelihood, we'll settle with a next tier talent like Griezmann or Lacazette.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> It's ridiculous to judge a manager based on 2 or 3 games every year anyway


Agreed but at some point you do have to look at a manager's style and start to ponder over whether or not it is a good fit for the team. Pep is obviously a brilliant manager and at Barcelona helped to orchestrate perhaps the most beautiful football seen since the Cruyff Ajax teams. However a great manager must also learn to adapt and part of that is playing to the strengths of your team as opposed to trying to instill strengths in them that aren't there. It would be ludicrous for example to make someone like Ronaldo a more pass-orientated player just because you feel that would make him more well rounded because at the same time you would be detracting from the strengths that make him so dominant. 

This year he has been very unlucky with injuries but focusing away from results and just on the style of play itself, I think there should be some concern that he is not utilising the strengths of the squad. 

Also because of how one sided the German league is at present Bayern are in a position where the fans will judge the manager on his European form in a similar way to how Juve fans started to become annoyed with Conte's tactics in Europe.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pep is obviously not perfect, but we've played probably the best football in Bayern history with him as manager (City last year, Roma this year). Having said that, being thrashed by the two spanish giants in consecutive seasons in the UCL is not great on his resume (or the appetite of Bayern fans) but he'll have another season and the board will do everything in their power to support him.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i really like pep but unfortunately it seems he isn't a fit for bayern. I think Favre is the best option when pep leaves esp with since tuchel went to dortmund. He's been really impressive at Gladbach over the past 3,5 years.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Tell me I wasn't the only one who was expecting a 3rd from messi. The going to the bathroom for two minutes and missed a goal memes are used a lot, but it absolutely sucks that I truly was in the bathroom for a few minutes and came out to see a score of 2-0 :'( but that's okay, because barca on top, we will win the treble this season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I know that Hazard is very likely to stay at Chelsea for the long haul, but those two are the best young players that don't play for us/Barca/Real.
> 
> I would also take Verratti but we have a ton of players in his mold. We need game-changers to replace Robben/Ribery, or at least more creative midfield support for Muller/Lewy. They were lost on an island in that Barca game with Lahm/Thiago/Bastian all struggling.
> 
> ...


Verratti isn't going to put any midfield on a par with Barca/Madrid, he was an absolute ghost in the Barca tie, they looked better without him in the first leg. People were hyping him as being a bigger miss than Ibrahimovic, yet he flopped almost as hard as Pirlo did in the Euro 2012 final. Thiago is a much better version of him.

Would put money on Pogba being at Barca or Madrid within the next 2 years, Madrid will probably go after Hazard if Bale flops next season as well.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Verratti isn't going to put any midfield on a par with Barca/Madrid, he was an absolute ghost in the Barca tie, they looked better without him in the first leg. People were hyping him as being a bigger miss than Ibrahimovic, yet he flopped almost as hard as Pirlo did in the Euro 2012 final. Thiago is a much better version of him.
> 
> Would put money on Pogba being at Barca or Madrid within the next 2 years, Madrid will probably go after Hazard if Bale flops next season as well.


Thiago was a ghost against Barca too. You can't judge a player (of 22) based on one game.

Veratti is more of a Schweinsteiger clone than similar to Thiago.

If Madrid are eliminated from the UCL, I can see them going for Pogba.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

If Juve goes to the final, it could be a very difficult foe for Barça (or Bayern, if they manage to turn it around). I can totally see the Barça-Inter match all over again.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Seb said:


> Verratti isn't going to put any midfield on a par with Barca/Madrid, he was an absolute ghost in the Barca tie, they looked better without him in the first leg. People were hyping him as being a bigger miss than Ibrahimovic, yet he flopped almost as hard as Pirlo did in the Euro 2012 final. Thiago is a much better version of him.
> 
> Would put money on Pogba being at Barca or Madrid within the next 2 years, Madrid will probably go after Hazard if Bale flops next season as well.


You mean the second leg at the Nou Camp against the best team in Europe when they had already conceded 3 away goals at home and were effectively out before kickoff? That's what we're judging him on? He was the best player on the field in both of the Chelsea games. Thiago's a different kind of player and hasn't done anything to show he's a 'much better version' of Verratti.

Agreed about Pogba ending up at Barca or Madrid but don't think he's leaving this summer.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

X Spectrum said:


> If Juve goes to the final, it could be a very difficult foe for Barça (or Bayern, if they manage to turn it around). I can totally see the Barça-Inter match all over again.


I'm not sure. I don't think Juve's defense (while strong) is athletic enough to deal with the Barca front three. However Vidal and Pogba could negate that somewhat. I think either final will be a treat for fans, Juve/Barca for aesthetics, Madrid/Barca for the uniqueness of atmosphere.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Juve/Barca pls. Do not want Real near it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ew @ a Classico final. Juve plz


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

An El Clásico at the final right now is just anti-climatic. Come on, those lost their fun once Mourinho a Guardiola left.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Real Madrid's season is pretty clearly running out of steam and I would not be surprised at all if Juve just blast through them. They put in a strong performance without Pogba, and now that he's back... 

Barca/Juve final plskthx


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I HOPE Bayern Munich are ready for their day of RECKONING tomorrow. 

The Allianz will BURN and the execution will be MERCILESS.

5-0 FC Barcelona

Suarez x2, Messi x2, Neymar x1


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> I'm not sure. I don't think Juve's defense (while strong) is athletic enough to deal with the Barca front three. *However Vidal and Pogba could negate that somewhat*. I think either final will be a treat for fans, Juve/Barca for aesthetics, Madrid/Barca for the uniqueness of atmosphere.


That will be the key if we get to the final. Vidal, Pogba and Marchisio will have to run their socks off defending the middle third of the pitch denying quality service and space to the front three. Difficult to do but it's just about the only way to limit Barca, and I say limit and not stop because MSN are brilliant in tight spaces anyway. Tevez and Morata always carry a threat on the counter, which I hope to see a lot of at the Bernabeu on Wednesday.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i think we're winning 4-0 and advancing i hope alaba is fit to play in the final in berlin hey egame wassup mate


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> That will be the key if we get to the final. Vidal, Pogba and Marchisio will have to run their socks off defending the middle third of the pitch denying quality service and space to the front three. Difficult to do but it's just about the only way to limit Barca, and I say limit and not stop because MSN are brilliant in tight spaces anyway. Tevez and Morata always carry a threat on the counter, which I hope to see a lot of at the Bernabeu on Wednesday.


I hope it happens because the midfield battle would be amazing to behold. Love what I've seen of Morata this season, he's really taken a lot of pressure off Tevez who can be quite easy to mark if he exists as your only real goalscoring threat. Tevez with space to operate is money and seems to thrive in a role as the ultimate teammate as opposed to the ultimate star. 

ITV have had some horrible luck with getting bad second legs this season. Looks like I might have to stream the Juve/Madrid game.

Also, unfortunately I think the chances of a Vidal yellow card are very high in Wednesday's game. It's going to be a very heated atmosphere and for every three or four brilliant tackles/interceptions/disruptions he causes there is always one half reckless challenge that goes along with it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i think we're winning 4-0 and advancing i hope alaba is fit to play in the final in berlin hey egame wassup mate


Number of victories in the past 4 games: 0 
Time since last goal scored: 5 hours 
Last defeat: Augsburg 
Current Deficit: 3 goals 
Current semifinal goal record under Pep: 0-8
Current Barcelona clean sheet streak: 7 games 
Most goals Barca conceded in a game this season: 3 goals 
Barca's largest margin of defeat: 2 goals 

Name: HeartBreak&Triumph
Status: Delusional


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If Bayern advance I'm sending nudes of my mates wife (thevaliumkid) to everyone. It won't happen.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern are only advancing in HeartBreak&Triumph's dreams. 

Those dreams also consist of him getting bukkaki'd by Muller, Benatia, Alaba and Rafinha screaming 4-0 upon release.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Also, unfortunately I think the chances of a Vidal yellow card are very high in Wednesday's game. It's going to be a very heated atmosphere and for every three or four brilliant tackles/interceptions/disruptions he causes there is always one half reckless challenge that goes along with it.


Can't get a yellow card suspension for the final. They changed that rule.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

So what're you guys' predictions for the second leg?
Here's mine,
Bayern/Barca 0-2 (Can't see Bayern losing as much in the 1st leg,although I would like to see Barca pay the debts)
Madrid/Juve 3-1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Objectives: 

[x] Get to Berlin 
[x] Allow Pep to keep his job

Accomplished.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

fantastic game, gutted to go out but we went out against a better team at this point in time. GL to barca in the final i hope they win it since both madrid and juventus can suck my fucking dick


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> fantastic game, gutted to go out but we went out against a better team at this point in time. GL to barca in the final i hope they win it since both madrid and juventus can suck my fucking dick


I actually think with all our players healthy, we could've won.

Anyway, onto the summer. Reinforcements are necessary, and I might even expect one of the top earners of the club to leave to make room for a new superstar. We're beyond the point of nurturing potential. In Bavaria, the treble is demanded every season.

I think Pep extends for another year or two, but the expectations will be higher than ever next season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> fantastic game, gutted to go out but we went out against a better team at this point in time. GL to barca in the final i hope they win it since both madrid and juventus can suck my fucking dick


There is absolutely no way Juve or Madrid will be harder than Bayern at the Allianz.

Cotdamn that was a scary experience. Bayern are fucking animals in that arena. When they scored the third I was scurred.

Perhaps it was good for us to lose, good to have a dose of reality like that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh and THE GOAT










Saved our fucking asses. What a player.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> There is absolutely no way Juve or Madrid will be harder than Bayern at the Allianz.
> 
> Cotdamn that was a scary experience. Bayern are fucking animals in that arena. When they scored the third I was scurred.
> 
> Perhaps it was good for us to lose, good to have a dose of reality like that.


One thing's for sure, if we get to the final we won't defend as horribly as Bayern did against you.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations for Barcelona. I will cheer for them in the final.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> There is absolutely no way Juve or Madrid will be harder than Bayern at the Allianz.
> 
> Cotdamn that was a scary experience. Bayern are fucking animals in that arena. When they scored the third I was scurred.
> 
> Perhaps it was good for us to lose, good to have a dose of reality like that.


Maybe but its a final, one game, who knows what will happen. 

I dont really think barca cared enough to pressure us after neymar's second goal, tie was effectively over at that point.
Ter Stegen was immense, haven't seen him put in such a performance in a long time, since his earlier Moenchengladbach days, will surely be an important player for Barca in the coming years.

I dont wanna drag this on so I'll just say the tie would have been a lot closer if we had a full squad. Not taking anything away from Barca though, the better team advanced.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

EGame said:


> There is absolutely no way Juve or Madrid will be harder than Bayern at the Allianz.
> 
> Cotdamn that was a scary experience. Bayern are fucking animals in that arena. When they scored the third I was scurred.
> 
> Perhaps it was good for us to lose, good to have a dose of reality like that.


Well Juventus if they move on won't have some shitty defensive game plan like Byern. Guardiola tried to beat Barca at their own game to prove a point and he fucked himself. Juve will try and lock that back line down with Prilo always being low to help and clear the ball. Also Pogba is back for Juve, and Boatang won't be playing.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Expected Bayern to win at Allianz, though not by 3 or 4.

Things would have been very different with a Bayern on full strength for both matches. Oh, and for crying out loud, get some defenders. The attack today was good, the defense was god-awful.

I'm expecting Barça to win the CL this year. They're playing it as if this was Europa League.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet Jesus! I don't even think Bergkamp could have done that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Saint Dick said:


> One thing's for sure, if we get to the final we won't defend as horribly as Bayern did against you.





Pappa Bacon said:


> Well Juventus if they move on won't have some shitty defensive game plan like Byern. Guardiola tried to beat Barca at their own game to prove a point and he fucked himself. Juve will try and lock that back line down with Prilo always being low to help and clear the ball. Also Pogba is back for Juve, and Boatang won't be playing.


Good. 

I would much much much much much much much much rather have Juve than Shitdrid in the final. 

Thought of facing those Madrid fucks in the final makes me want to vomit. We've already proven we are better than them in two competitions and the thought of facing them again in a third is injustice. Fuck them. 



X Spectrum said:


> Expected Bayern to win at Allianz, though not by 3 or 4.
> 
> Things would have been very different with a Bayern on full strength for both matches. Oh, and for crying out loud, get some defenders. The attack today was good, the defense was god-awful.
> 
> I'm expecting Barça to win the CL this year. They're playing it as if this was Europa League.


Lol. Bayern have 3 top quality CBs.

It's tactics, not the players that are the problem.

And Bayern were always going to win the game after Suarez was subbed. We shut down shop after half-time because we needed our players to be energized and injury free to win the league this weekend. Just wish they didn't give me a heart-attack while doing it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Boatang won't be playing.


Boateng is better than all of Juve's CBs.



X Spectrum said:


> Oh, and for crying out loud, get some defenders.


Boateng, Benatia and Badstuber are 3 of the best CBs in the world. Unfortunately, Baddy is always injured. Martinez is damn good at the back as well. Who are we supposed to get that would be an upgrade on these guys?

(And Dante)



EGame said:


> We shut down shop after half-time because we needed our players to be energized and injury free to win the league this weekend. Just wish they didn't give me a heart-attack while doing it.


I thought there was a strike.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think you rate Boateng a bit too highly. I wouldn't have him anywhere one of the 'best defenders in the world'. Benatia hasn't done so great in the CL this season either.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> It's tactics, not the players that are the problem.


Indeed. A suicidally high defensive line and full field pressing against Barca could make any defenders look like trash.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> Boateng is better than all of Juve's CBs.


No he's not. I'd put him above Chiellini on this season's form but Chiellini at his best is probably better. Barzagli fully fit is definitely better and Bonucci is arguably one of the top 5 CBs in Europe right now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, I reckon Lampard is better.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Boateng is better than all of Juve's CBs.


I think that's seriously underrating Juve's centre backs tbh. Boateng is a good player though. To be honest it's a bit tragic watching Pep ruin all your top players through his passing game.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I definitely rate Boateng very highly. Whether that's justified or not is a matter of opinion, but I feel I can make a strong enough case for him being the best CB in the world.

Benatia has been sublime in the UCL this season, I thought, one of the best players in every game he's played. He's basically Pepe without the RAGE imo.

Bonucci this season has been stellar, I agree. Chiellini has sort of fallen off. Haven't seen any of Barzagli but I imagine he's a similar case of Badstuber.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I definitely rate Boateng very highly. Whether that's justified or not is a matter of opinion, but I feel I can make a strong enough case for him being the best CB in the world.
> 
> Benatia has been sublime in the UCL this season, I thought, one of the best players in every game he's played. He's basically Pepe without the RAGE imo.
> 
> Bonucci this season has been stellar, I agree. Chiellini has sort of fallen off. Haven't seen any of Barzagli but I imagine he's a similar case of Badstuber.


Best CB in the world? Wow. I don't think he'd crack my top 5. I don't watch much Bundesliga though so I won't have seen as much of him as you. My top 5 CBs would probably be Thiago Silva, Godin, Terry, Bonucci and Ramos (?) with Pique at 6. I guess Boateng's next in line but only because Kompany's having a terrible season and Chiellini has dropped off a bit.

Bonucci and Chiellini have switched roles this season. In the past Chiellini was our rock and Bonucci, although a good defender on his day, was error prone and at times even a liability. This season Bonucci has been tremendous and looks far more assured and reliable than Chiellini. Maybe the change in system to a back four has suited Leo. Thankfully Giorgio was back to his best against Madrid last week. Don't think anyone has brought it up here but surely the neutrals loved his stoppage time drone slide tackle on Ronaldo as much as the Juve fans did. Worth the yellow card and then some. And then there was the one where he took the ball cleanly but clattered Ronaldo, told him to shut up when he was whining to the ref and then proceeded to high five Bonucci. God I love my team.

Barzagli has had a horrible time with injuries this season but I think 90% of Juve fans and people in general who watch a lot of Juve would agree that he's our best centre back. He won't start against Madrid tonight because Bonucci and Chiellini have played together all season and have a working partnership but he's world class when he plays. Probably won't ever be a regular starter for us again because we're not going back to 3-5-2 and he's 34 years old but his signing was as integral to us dominating Serie A over the last four seasons as the signings of Pirlo and Vidal.

And serious question, has any club in football done better business than Juve in the last five years?

Pirlo - free
Pogba - free
Barzagli - 300k
Vidal -13m
Tevez - 9m

(sorry for the essay)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pique is easily the best CB in the world if you're going off this season, looking over the last few years it is obviously Godin. They are the clear cut top 2 at the moment for me.

Madrid to win 3-1 tonight, though I would love to be wrong and see a Juve win as I expect Barca would brush them aside. I just think they needed another goal in Turin.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Top 5 would be Boateng, Pepe, Pique, Bonucci & Silva for me.

Boateng was the best CB in Europe last season as well imo, and definitely the best at the WC (Completely bossed Messi in the final, was probably motm). Pepe is absolutely brilliant and bails out Ramos 80% of the time. He's the main cog in Real's backline. Pique and Bonucci both have had spectacular seasons, and Silva, while he's been having a few howlers, has still maintained his top quality (difficult to do when paired with D. Luiz).

Godin has a strong case as well but it's difficult to compare CBs in Atleti's system to those like Pepe, Boateng, Pique etc. imo. Even then, Godin's not been at his best this season. In a lot of the games I've watched, Miranda has looked better.

Terry is also excellent, but in Jose's system. Nevertheless, no complaints about him being a top class CB.

Benatia would factor in too, and I'm sure he'll be in the top 5 class next season if he can stay injury-free. Ramos is a great leader-type and basically willed Madrid to the UCL last season, but his defending is suspect. Kind of like Hummels in that regard. And speaking of bvb, I can't believe I forgot Sokratis. He's definitely a top 10 CB and in a better team could be top 5, absolute rock of a defender.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd actually rate Ramos and Varane as Madrid's best CB pairing. Though the bigger problems in their defence are Carvajal, and obviously Casillas. They have replacements for those in Keylor Navas and Danilo (from next season).

Miranda is more mistake prone than Godin. Though he's still an excellent defender. Watch out for Jose Giminez as well, teenage defender Atletico have who is already a brilliant player. Scored against Madrid earlier this season too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> I'd actually rate Ramos and Varane as Madrid's best CB pairing. Though the bigger problems in their defence are Carvajal, and obviously Casillas. They have replacements for those in Keylor Navas and Danilo (from next season).
> 
> Miranda is more mistake prone than Godin. Though he's still an excellent defender. Watch out for Jose Giminez as well, teenage defender Atletico have who is already a brilliant player. Scored against Madrid earlier this season too.


At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if Keylor Navas never becomes Madrid's no. 1.

Giminez also cost Atleti the UCL tie against Madrid, being caught in no man's land for the chicharito goal. But he's been excellent every other time I've seen him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Seb said:


> Pique is easily the best CB in the world if you're going off this season, looking over the last few years it is obviously Godin. They are the clear cut top 2 at the moment for me.
> 
> Madrid to win 3-1 tonight, though I would love to be wrong and see a Juve win as I expect Barca would brush them aside. I just think they needed another goal in Turin.


Really can't see us conceding 3 (unless it goes to extra time). Not in a game where the opposition has to score first. I don't really know why but for some reason I feel super confident that we'll get the first goal and if we do it's game over.

Could be wrong about this as well but I think we'll surprise a lot of people with how positive we approach the game tonight, especially the English media who think we're going there for a 0-0 draw. Madrid have to take the game to us and their midfield can't cope with ours in terms of physicality and running. Tevez and Morata should be able to get at them because they have to open up a bit. If they don't score in the first 20 I like our chances.

I'm going for 2-2.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

how is it game over if you get the first goal?

I don't think Madrid are setting up to win 1-0. They'll want to score more. I can see Juve going through though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> how is it game over if you get the first goal?
> 
> I don't think Madrid are setting up to win 1-0. They'll want to score more. I can see Juve going through though.


Game over was the wrong term but I don't see them scoring two without reply.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

TOP 5 CBs in the world:

Pique,Boateng,Silva,Pepe,Varane

Madrid will advance today, penaldo will score 2-3, scoreline 3-0 or 3-1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

varane isn't close to top 10, let alone top 5. terry replaces him with ease.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiz said:


> varane isn't close to top 10, let alone top 5. terry replaces him with ease.


australian rating criteria aside, he sure is top 10 and arguably top 5.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rubbish. he isnt even starting at madrid on a regular basis

pls go back to greek football. or the army.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

best cbs are senderos, williamson, O'Shea, blackett, Dunne

absolute world class

Hopefully Juventus goes through, I can't stand Real Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I thought there was a strike.


The parties are in court today, we'll find out tomorrow what the status of the games are. I cannot see them delaying/cancelling the games, too much damage would result. 

---------------------------

About the match today, I will never ever forgive Juve if they let Madrid walk into that final.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Garbage penalty call


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Juve to capitulate


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

could have been 2-3 goals,1-0 is flattering to juventus.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If Juve this play like this in the second half, Italian football should be disbanded. 

Does Chellini ever have a game where he doesn't fuck up like a complete bellend? I'm RAGING at just how pathetic Juventus are.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

As long as you're scoring against juvenshit ... Ronaldo you're a king


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Morata tho :harper


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

park the bus, Juve!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeeees

Fuck off Real


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Juventus won! :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

bale is so bad oh my fucking god


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Woohoo!

Seems like the Diego and Amauri days were just yesterday! Can't believe we're going back to the final!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

So much bottling by Bale in this one

Congrats Juve, well deserved! I'm for Barca all the way but I wouldn't even be all that mad about it if Juve won it either. No need for another Clasico.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

NO EL CLASICO CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FINAL :WOO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JUVE. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH! <3

Best of luck in the final.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuck Juvenshit . hope Barça slaughter those donkeys in Berlin


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid dumped out by one of their own academy players. Glorious.

Can't wait for the final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> Madrid dumped out by one of their own academy players. Glorious.


With the addition of their 100m player flopping like a WOAT. 

You gotta love it. 

Best players in the world right now and top 3 nominees for ballon d'or 2016: 

1) Messi
2) Neymar 
3) Suarez


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ancelotti is probably gone now, nothing but a Perez puppet anyway, playing Bale and Casillas who have both been woeful this season and paying for it. Also playing (big money signings) Isco, James and Kroos as a midfield three.

Suarez to meg both Evra and Chiellini in the final.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Goodbye Real! Next stop Berlin... wonder how Barca is going to deal with a team that can actually play defense and not just roll over for them like they are used to. Glad to see the Italians doing well around Europe. Even if they are rivals, I respect Juve so... GO JUVE! Nice to see something other than run and gun play.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

lol i remeber when i was shot down for saying Bale isn't world class.

Do you agree with me now?

The guy just isn't that good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Suarez will score the winning goal in the final and laugh at Evra and Cheillini. 

Das it.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

nazzac said:


> lol i remeber when i was shot down for saying Bale isn't world class.
> 
> Do you agree with me now?
> 
> The guy just isn't that good.


yes he is,he and luka M made the team that won the CL last year


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Ramos isn't a world class CB. Not even close. He's way too much of a liability and for most of the time Pepe and Varane end up having to clean up his shit.

Can't blame Casillas though, he had a good match and it was extremely difficult to save Morata's shot. If you're a goalkeeper, you can tell it's really hard to save a shot like that.

Anyway, expect Barça to win it, but it won't be easy. I won't expect the easy steamroll they did against PSG, City and Bayern.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

iker's save on marchisio's shot was sick tho


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Messi is gonna torture Evra; it's as simple as that. Barcelona will do well to lose the final


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes! i'm so happy! Next step: Berlin! Forza Juve! I jumped off of the couch at the triple whistle XD


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations Juventus. Seeing them in the final is a breath of fresh air and it will be a very interesting final.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Delighted the old lady are back amongst the big boys.Used to love watching them in the mid to late nineties. Davids Zidane Del Piero etc. Always been solid defensively .Pogba and Chielinni were immense tonight .Think the final will be a lot tighter than people are thinking


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

nazzac said:


> lol i remeber when i was shot down for saying Bale isn't world class.
> 
> Do you agree with me now?
> 
> The guy just isn't that good.


Very few players can be world class in any system. There are tons of great players whose impact is nullified when the team's style of play doesn't suit them. Look at Muller at Bayern for example, this guy has scored 10 world cup goals, is obviously an elite talent but if you play him in a pass-orientated system you're not going to get the best out of him. Bale plays in an offensive system where everything has to run through one man and as such he only gets limited touches even when he's completely open. He's probably not had his best season but he played a big role in Madrid's CL success last year. He's pretty legit imo.



> Messi is gonna torture Evra; it's as simple as that. Barcelona will do well to lose the final


 I sincerely hope Messi will be double marked constantly as Juve try to cut off the head of the snake. Might not work but there is no way he will operate with the same freedom he has in the knockouts thus far. If you give him any semblance of room then the game is over.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I want Buffon to finally win the the champions league so badly, man. I'll be crushed if Juve don't do it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry to break it to you Juve fans. 

Round of 16 - Manchester City (English Champions) 
Quarter Finals- PSG (French Champions) 
Semi-Finals- Bayern Munich (German Champions) 
Final- Juventus (Italian Champions)

This is destiny. 

We are winning the greatest CL trophy (and possible treble) in the history of this sport and we're doing it by picking off the champions of each country one-by-one.

Nothing is going to stop us.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bale will probably look good again if he comes back to England and joins United or whatever. Very wasteful performance from him tonight. Pretty sure Madrid fans want him out. I was going to praise Morata even before the goal. Obviously don't watch Serie A, but he looked really tidy on the ball, and made good runs. Pogba looks like a go getter too, especially on the counter. Would love him at Chelsea. Madrid had a lot of possession and what not, but there wasn't too much threat to Buffon's goal. Ancelotti might be gone with Madrid's track record of sacking managers.

At least that Clasico final was avoided. Going to be nice to see Suarez go up against both Chiellini and Evra.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Man why did Real waste 100mil € on Bale is beyond me.Should've bought Mata when he was a Chelsea player.

Anyway,congrats to Juve.Buffon I hope you gonna finally win this one dude.
Crossing my fingers for you my italian brothers.Fratelli Juve!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's about time we have a PROPER Champions League Final. It's sad the last one was 2011 Barca vs United. 

None of these stupid German or Spanish derbies that should stay within the league or a 6th place English team against the chokers of Europe. 

Juventus have won Serie A and are in the final of Coppa Italia 
Barcelona are very close to winning La Liga and are in the final of Copa del Rey 

Both teams look like they will secure the domestic double and face off in the CL where one will come out a treble winner. 

*PROPER* Final.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I sincerely hope Suarez fucks up Evra and Chielinni with nutmegs and GOALS. Then proceed to laugh at them unstoppably. 

:suarez1


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yes it'd be such karma after the RACISM and BITING he did to them unk2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Very few players can be world class in any system. There are tons of great players whose impact is nullified when the team's style of play doesn't suit them. Look at Muller at Bayern for example, this guy has scored 10 world cup goals, is obviously an elite talent but if you play him in a pass-orientated system you're not going to get the best out of him. Bale plays in an offensive system where everything has to run through one man and as such he only gets limited touches even when he's completely open. He's probably not had his best season but he played a big role in Madrid's CL success last year. He's pretty legit imo.


Exactly. Because he's struggled now, his match winning goals in the CL and Copa last year somehow doesn't matter now. The only team he doesn't stroll into is Barca, due to them already having 3 world class forwards.



Renegade™ said:


> yes it'd be such karma after the RACISM and BITING he did to them unk2


Liverpool fan to a tee.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Berlino said:


> Delighted the old lady are back amongst the big boys.


:ugh2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not quite sure where the next stop is for carlo if he does indeed get the arse. it sounds like we're going to give pelle another season and back him in with big names. a roma return perhaps?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Kiz said:


> not quite sure where the next stop is for carlo if he does indeed get the arse. it sounds like we're going to give pelle another season and back him in with big names. a roma return perhaps?


I really hope he returns to Roma , he is what we need now , get that idiot Rudi Garcia out of Roma he already Embarrassed us enough this season , besides Carlo said that he'll return one day to La Roma .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So Real Madrid are actually going to sack Carlo by the looks of it. 

Life is good these days, life is good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Beautiful that Morata dumped them out. Disgraceful transfer. Proven quality for Spain and a proven commodity for them off the bench last season yet they offload him straight away without ever giving him a proper chance even when Benzema was horribad last season only to replace him with Hernandez as their only other striker so they can sell shirts in Mexico. Horrible transfer window that thankfully cost them. Paying top money for James to force Isco out of the team was mad, paying top money to replace Alonso with Kroos was madness and failing to replace Casilas was madness. They'll pay top money for a Striker now this season because goals were obviously the problem. Modric is easily their most important player bar Ronaldo. Form suffered last year with him out iirc and again this season. Kroos is just a very expensive passenger and they have no faith in Illara and Silva despite paying stupid money for the pair of them. Bale has been a disaster this season too. 

Juve deserved to go through. No way I can see them beating Barca though. Near impossible to stop them scoring and Juve aren't prolific enough in front of goal for me against a good Barca defence right now. Barca will probably be able to get 2 meaning Juve need 3 or the luck of penalties. Barca absolutely deserve it though. To beat the Champions of England/Italy/France/Germany in the competition along with winning their own League would be an amazing achievement. *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

As well as Barca have played and it's been a joy to watch, they've miraculously been able to go through the whole tournament without anyone playing them deep. Juve will hopefully rectify that situation and it will be very intriguing from a tactical standpoint to see how the three forwards will react to having to attack a parked bus. Juve would be mad to go at this team, there is just too much offensive quality.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because teams have been unable to play deep against them. do you mark neymar, suarez or messi? do you press iniesta, rakitic, or both? do you push up to stop alves and alba on the flanks? and then once you do get the ball you come up against mascherano and pique in career best form, and an outstanding ter stegen.

you attack them and you get caught. you try and sit deep and they likely just run past you. can a team do that for 90 mins against that front 3?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If they sack Carlo who the fuck do they get? Step up Sir Sherwood


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> If they sack Carlo who the fuck do they get? Step up Sir Sherwood


Names from THE SPANISH PRESS are ZINEDINE FLOPZANE, JURGEN FLOPP, RAFA FLOPITEZ and ANDRES VILLAS-FLOPAS.

All of which I'm licking my lips at the thought taking over Madrid.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Push_Miz said:


> As long as you're scoring against juvenshit ... Ronaldo you're a king


fuck you



el dandy said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Seems like the Diego and Amauri days were just yesterday! Can't believe we're going back to the final!


We've waited so long for a moment like this 



EGame said:


> JUVE.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH! <3
> 
> Best of luck in the final.


Got you covered bruh.



Push_Miz said:


> Fuck Juvenshit . hope Barça slaughter those donkeys in Berlin


fuck you again


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> because teams have been unable to play deep against them. do you mark neymar, suarez or messi? do you press iniesta, rakitic, or both? do you push up to stop alves and alba on the flanks? and then once you do get the ball you come up against mascherano and pique in career best form, and an outstanding ter stegen.
> 
> you attack them and you get caught. you try and sit deep and they likely just run past you. can a team do that for 90 mins against that front 3?


I'm not saying it's an easy task but Atletico did an amazing job last year albeit without Suarez. Different team but sitting deep against small players is the best option especially if you have great athletes like Vidal and Pogba who can cover a man for pace and add some much needed steel. 

Again it will be no easy task but it's the approach they have to take, absorb the pressure and hope to frustrate their rhythm.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They tore Atletico's defence apart this season. Or are we just ignoring that? Teams have tried it in the League and it hasn't worked. *


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scenes in Ukraine. 10 years ago Hibs lost 5-1 to them in the UEFA Cup and now they're in their first ever European Final. Amazing!

My first European trip was watching Hibs in Dnipro. Fantastic group of fans they deserve this! Good luck in the final.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Just ruined what would have been an aesthetically pleasing final. Can't imagine I will be watching it now even with the CL place at stake.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Saint Dick said:


> fuck you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" Fuck you " , is this the best thing you can come up with ? really ? typical Donkey fan , for all the ppl who don't know the real Juve , here in Italia they are masters at fixing games and getting referees to help them , best exemple was Calciopoli 2006, And to be real , Barça gonna embarass Juve at Berlin , it'll a one sided game , Juve are shit .


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

So shit they just knocked out the defending champions. Don't confuse the shitness of the Italian league with the quality of its champions.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> So shit they just knocked out the defending champions. Don't confuse the shitness of the Italian league with the quality of its champions.


And Juve paid the price nearly a decade ago... I can say that as Milan fan. But then, I have no hatred for any team in Italy. After teh brief bout with being punished for cheating, I even got over the "hatred" for Juve. Don't know how weird it was to have been cheering on Juve like they were Milan. Surreal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> And Juve paid the price nearly a decade ago... I can say that as Milan fan. But then, I have no hatred for any team in Italy. After teh brief bout with being punished for cheating, I even got over the "hatred" for Juve. Don't know how weird it was to have been cheering on Juve like they were Milan. Surreal.


I would root for any Italian team over Madrid tbh. I have a soft spot for all Italian teams because of growing up with them when half the league was packed with awesome and exciting players.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> I would root for any Italian team over Madrid tbh. I have a soft spot for all Italian teams because of growing up with them when half the league was packed with awesome and exciting players.


I got lucky and was able to watch Milan in that late 80s and early 90s run they had, then just stuck with the league because it played defensive football. And now, I'll admit, I cannot stand the spanish league right now... not only for the media love affair, but I do not like the football they play.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Push_Miz said:


> " Fuck you " , is this the best thing you can come up with ? really ? typical Donkey fan , for all the ppl who don't know the real Juve , here in Italia they are masters at fixing games and getting referees to help them , best exemple was Calciopoli 2006, And to be real , Barça gonna embarass Juve at Berlin , it'll a one sided game , Juve are shit .


The strongest avatar and location to post content ratio I have ever seen. :moyes4


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

EGame said:


> The strongest avatar and location to post content ratio I have ever seen. :moyes4


What's that supposed to mean ?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> I would root for any Italian team over Madrid tbh. I have a soft spot for all Italian teams because of growing up with them when half the league was packed with awesome and exciting players.


I was just happy for anything other than another El Clasico. I probably would have supported the 2004 Greek national team to stop that happening (if it were possible despite time and competition problems, obviously).


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Push_Miz said:


> " Fuck you " , is this the best thing you can come up with ? really ? typical Donkey fan , for all the ppl who don't know the real Juve , here in Italia they are masters at fixing games and getting referees to help them , best exemple was Calciopoli 2006, And to be real , Barça gonna embarass Juve at Berlin , it'll a one sided game , Juve are shit .


fuck you


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Liverpool should sell their soul to get Ancelotti.

Klopp, most likely, the favorite for the Real job but wouldn't be surprised if Madrid signed Benitez. They're daft enough.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> *Liverpool should sell their soul to get Ancelotti.*
> 
> Klopp, most likely, the favorite for the Real job but wouldn't be surprised if Madrid signed Benitez. They're daft enough.


Why? They're already under performing in the league.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rodgers is fine there. Can't blame him for how they were fucked over in the summer with the transfers. 5th was where he should have got that squad he had this season. Let's not ignore that he did fantastic last season too. He has his flaws but every manager does. Ancelotti won't win them the League and frankly he'd struggle getting them higher than 5th with how Utd will spend to get stronger next season and Arsenal and City should get more points next season too. They need a great manager in charge of the transfers not the team. Just get Rodgers a defensive coach. *


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Why? They're already under performing in the league.


Because Ancelotti is better than Rodgers, and world class in cup competitions? Rodgers isn't bad, but we're talking about different class here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and a book on how to play players in the right position


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd rather show loyalty to someone who has done a decent job than get someone in who isn't likely to do any better. Rodgers did fantastic last year and almost turned it around this year, despite some of the utter dross we have. I like Carlo, but no thanks. I wouldn't be looking to replace Rodgers with anyone.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Push_Miz said:


> What's that supposed to mean ?


Roma are an embarrassment right now buddy :draper2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm on the other camp and think Ancelotti is an improvement over Rodgers. I attribute a lot of last season's good run to Suarez and Sturridge staying fit enough to form a good partnership with him. Rest of the team wasn't anything spectacular. Ancelotti might not win Liverpool the league but he'd make them a better contender for the title than Rodgers will. For the record I don't think Liverpool are challenging for the title next season, unless they somehow have a super impressive summer and Sturridge doesn't need a walker. However, to be fair to Rodgers anyone would need time to turn Liverpool around and he's done a pretty decent job of making them something again after that shit heap they were when Kenny left.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ancelotti would improve nearly any team he went to. He's a three time CL winner (which puts him in the elite company of two) and he did in one season at Madrid what Mourinho failed to do in three seasons. The pressure as a coach at Real is unreal, you are always under the threat of being sacked regardless of your accomplishments or past credentials and yet I feel, at least in his first season he was able to add some cohesion to the imbalanced egos on the pitch. A CL win is massive and should guarantee your job for a long time and if Madrid realised that they might have had more success in the past decade instead of partaking in their annual recycling trip.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Lawls said:


> Roma are an embarrassment right now buddy :draper2


I agree about not having our best season , but that doesn't mean I should suddenly support a team , who has a history of fixing matches and referees please see Calciopoli 2006 , If Juve was a great team , they should've won at least 5 champions leagues because they freaking won the Italian league 31 times , Milan won it 19 times and they had 7 champions league , this tell you a lot about how Juve are shit outside Italia because referees can't help them there .


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Push_Miz said:


> I agree about not having our best season , but that doesn't mean I should suddenly support a team , who has a history of fixing matches and referees please see Calciopoli 2006 , If Juve was a great team , they should've won at least 5 champions leagues because they freaking won the Italian league 31 times , Milan won it 19 times and they had 7 champions league , this tell you a lot about how Juve are shit outside Italia because referees can't help them there .


You should want Juve to do well to help Italy's coefficient points.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Joel said:


> You should want Juve to do well to help Italy's coefficient points.


 I can assure you that most of Italia don't want them to do well . Juve Merda .


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah I don't see any reason for Ancelotti to get sacked this summer, he won the CL last year and he almost made into the final this year again. You can't expect to win every single year, he does tend to be weaker in the long league runs so if they want to win La Liga I doubt they'll be able to do that with him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Push_Miz said:


> I can assure you that most of Italia don't want them to do well . Juve Merda .


You'd be wrong. Stop speaking for all Italian fans just because you can't see past your hatred.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> You'd be wrong. Stop speaking for all Italian fans just because you can't see past your hatred.


Okay , let's see all the Romanista , Milanista , Interista , Torinista , Napolista , hell even Fiorentina and Lazio hate those cheatings bastards .


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Push_Miz said:


> Okay , let's see all the Romanista , Milanista , Interista , Torinista , Napolista , hell even Fiorentina and Lazio hate those cheatings bastards .


You are speaking to one. And on almost every forum with Italian fans, there is support for Juve all around, even if some are there for the coefficient. You really need to realise your mindless hate isn't shared by all Italian fans.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> You are speaking to one. And on almost every forum with Italian fans, there is support for Juve all around, even if some are there for the coefficient. You really need to realise your mindless hate isn't shared by all Italian fans.


Listen my friend , im talking about the real world here not about a forum or some websites , Juve are hated all across Italy , and I'm not saying all the Italians want Juve to lose , I'm saying most of them will root for Barça .


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No. You're wrong. In the real world Italians may hate Juventus. But they know the current state of Italian football. And they will put Italian football ahead of their hatred and hope that Juventus win. They're not supporting Juventus, they're supporting ITALIAN FOOTBALL. Italy aren't in a position where they can choose who they want to do well in Europe and who not. It's not the 90s or 00s anymore. They need any team to go as far as possible so they can build up there coefficient and look to reclaim four Champions League places again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Push_Miz said:


> Listen my friend , im talking about the real world here not about a forum or some websites , Juve are hated all across Italy , and I'm not saying all the Italians want Juve to lose , I'm saying most of them will root for Barça .


I guess Italy has a population of only you? Stop giving Roma fans a bad name.

If any Italian team performs this well, it's a great thing. Maybe in a few years we can reclaim the 4th spot again. And let's not kid ourselves, Juve is about the only one ready to perform at that level right now. This will only help the cause for all teams.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I guess Italy has a population of only you? Stop giving Roma fans a bad name.


All the people I know want Juve to lose , you get it now ? and btw La Curva Sud ( Roma supporters ) have the reputation of being the greatest supporters in Italy .


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The better Italian teams do, the more teams they get in Europe, the more attractive the league will look to top players again. This is why is was so annoying to see Napoli play so half-heartedly the other night.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> The better Italian teams do, the more teams they get in Europe, the more attractive the league will look to top players again. This is why is was so annoying to see Napoli play so half-heartedly the other night.


Has Italy ever really produced consistent quality at any point for the Europa Leauge or it's equivalent? Just seems they mail it in...


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I guess Italy has a population of only you? Stop giving Roma fans a bad name.
> 
> If any Italian team performs this well, it's a great thing. Maybe in a few years we can reclaim the 4th spot again. And let's not kid ourselves, Juve is about the only one ready to perform at that level right now. This will only help the cause for all teams.


Yes . as much it pains me to say it , I agree that Juve is the only one capable of playing in this level , Roma was doing so well in the first half , then after the winter we suddenly become shit , btw are Italian ? if yes , then which team you support ?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Has Italy ever really produced consistent quality at any point for the Europa Leauge or it's equivalent? Just seems they mail it in...


Not since the Nineties when they basically owned the tournament. The Parma team that won in 99 had Buffon, Cannavaro, Dino Baggio, Thuram, Veron and Crespo in the starting line up. Spanish teams have really taken over the mantle in the last decade.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AC Milan, though I do have a soft spot for Catania. Was in Motta down in Sicily for awhile, so always got to hear or see Catania as well as the perennial big clubs. But I was introduced to football by watching that run Milan had in the late 80s and early 90s.



Henry Hill said:


> Not since the Nineties when they basically owned the tournament. The Parma team that won in 99 had Buffon, Cannavaro, Dino Baggio, Thuram, Veron and Crespo in the starting line up. Spanish teams have really taken over the mantle in the last decade.


Ah. The Champions League was the only coverage other than the FA Cup I had for a while... even finding Serie A games was a chore. And now I have to stream the games since Bein Sports is about the only coverage the league gets, and that channel just doesn't like showing a lot of Italian games <_<


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> AC Milan, though I do have a soft spot for Catania. Was in Motta down in Sicily for awhile, so always got to hear or see Catania as well as the perennial big clubs. But I was introduced to football by watching that run Milan had in the late 80s and early 90s.


That Milan team was god-like. Half the Italian team combined with the Dutch magic of Gullit, Rijkaard and Van Basten.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> That Milan team was god-like. Half the Italian team combined with the Dutch magic of Gullit, Rijkaard and Van Basten.


It was a stacked team... and that defense. I mean, Baresi and Maldini alone takes you to the elite of elites, but the other guys weren't slouches. Still remember 91-92 though. Though I can't believe we now have to share the honour of being undefeated in a season with Juve <_<

That team is the reason I so highly value defence. That was some of the greatest football played.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> AC Milan, though I do have a soft spot for Catania. Was in Motta down in Sicily for awhile, so always got to hear or see Catania as well as the perennial big clubs. But I was introduced to football by watching that run Milan had in the late 80s and early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. The Champions League was the only coverage other than the FA Cup I had for a while... even finding Serie A games was a chore. And now I have to stream the games since Bein Sports is about the only coverage the league gets, and that channel just doesn't like showing a lot of Italian games <_<


Cool a Milanista , I always respected Milan , the greatest club in Italy and by far the second most succesful team in Europe behind Real .


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Madrid, Milan, Munich, Barcelona, Liverpool. 

They're the elite teams of all time in my book. Juve need a couple more CL titles to be considered among that crop regardless of their domestic dominance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Push_Miz, what do you think of Chelsea?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> Push_Miz, what do you think of Chelsea?


It's obvious that Chelsea in the last decade accomplished more than their Neighbors combined ( The spurs and Arsenal ) , Chelsea is the only club from London to win a Champions league , and I respect that they are actually making history not living in the past , but they still need more work to be considered an all time great in Europe . Chelsea is more famous than Arsenal . many little kids wear their jerseys here .


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> Madrid, Milan, Munich, Barcelona, Liverpool.
> 
> They're the elite teams of all time in my book. Juve need a couple more CL titles to be considered among that crop regardless of their domestic dominance.


Liverpool is like the reverse Juve now... can win all the cups they want, but they couldn't trip into a league title right now. Hard to imagine they used to stack title upon title at one point.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

They had a period from the mid 70's to mid 80's where they were god-like. 4 European titles and 7 domestic titles in that span including a UEFA cup win as well.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

70's and 80's Liverpool were the GOAT , Liverpool has a soft place in my heart because they are the team that we played the CL final against in 83 , ah the nostalgia :'( .


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Push_Miz said:


> 70's and 80's Liverpool were the GOAT , Liverpool has a soft place in my heart because they are the team that we played the CL final against in 83 , ah the nostalgia :'( .


Penalty loss is just the worse especially in front of your own fans.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Henry Hill said:


> Penalty loss is just the worse especially in front of your own fans.


My father told me that the entire city cried that day , i've watched the match and we were better , Liverpool only scored because of a defence mistake , we could've won in the first 90 minutes but too bad it wasn't meant to be .


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Unlucky dude, I've suffered through 3 CL final defeats as a fan of Juve and the shootout loss was by far the most devastating. Hopefully Roma will get back to that level soon as well as the Milan teams. We need Serie A to become a force again! One Team Leagues are no fun at all.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> They had a period from the mid 70's to mid 80's where they were god-like. 4 European titles and 7 domestic titles in that span including a UEFA cup win as well.


Of the big 4, I was always a Liverpool fan, but then I wasn't as exposed to the English league until the mid 90s. the Bundesliga or Serie A was most of what I knew, outside of international competition. Though came to learn the history of England since. About the only league I just haven't delved into beyond a stint here and there has been Spain... they just never grabbed me like other leagues.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

I want to ask a question to you guys..In Greece I'm an Olympiacos fan.Over the last decade we have only missed 2 or 3 years of Champions League football.We have had some memorable wins, against the likes of Manchester, Liverpool (when they won the Champions League), Juventus this year, Dortmund , Arsenal and a lot of other teams that I don't remember now.My question is, how do non Greeks view Olympiacos as a team?Is it a well known team?Do people think that it's a hard team to beat, specially on Karaiskakis stadium? I've always wondered.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ΤheDude;48717938 said:


> I want to ask a question to you guys..In Greece I'm an Olympiacos fan.Over the last decade we have only missed 2 or 3 years of Champions League football.We have had some memorable wins, against the likes of Manchester, Liverpool (when they won the Champions League), Juventus this year, Dortmund , Arsenal and a lot of other teams that I don't remember now.My question is, how do non Greeks view Olympiacos as a team?Is it a well known team?Do people think that it's a hard team to beat, specially on Karaiskakis stadium? I've always wondered.


Hmm, I think we (Chelsea) have had one tie against you. Drew 0-0 at your gaff and then beat you 2-0 at the Bridge. Seems you guys are very hard to beat in Greece, but don't travel well at all. But yeah, you're a staple in the CL, so while I'd expect my team to beat you, I still would have a little bit of worry, due to your experience in the competition.

We have another Olympiacos fan, who poses as a Bayern fan on here.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Joel said:


> Hmm, I think we (Chelsea) have had one tie against you. Drew 0-0 at your gaff and then beat you 2-0 at the Bridge. Seems you guys are very hard to beat in Greece, but don't travel well at all. But yeah, you're a staple in the CL, so while I'd expect my team to beat you, I still would have a little bit of worry, due to your experience in the competition.
> 
> We have another Olympiacos fan, who poses as a Bayern fan on here.


Υeah we did play against Chelsea.It's also true that we don't do well on away games.We managed to lose to united last year while we had a 2-0 score advantage.Although our president sold our best striker on January and didn't replace him with a good one, while our second striker was also out with injury.Our first away win came in 2007.We have improved since then.It's nice that we have a recognition.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Olympiacos never travel well but are always a tough away game. Honestly though you could sub in any big team from the smaller European Leagues and that would be true. *


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, our away form is pretty bad.We are lucky if we win one game away.But our home form is pretty good.Beating Juve the Champions League finalist and Athletico the finalist of last years Champions League, at the same year, is pretty sick!

We were incredibly unlucky against Juve at the away game.If we had managed to get the win or at least the draw, it would probably change the entire tournament.Same :/


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Everyone knows who Olympiacos are, they're sort of a staple team from the non-big leagues in the Champions League, along with the likes of Porto, Shakhtar and Basel. All tough to beat at home, all can reach the Last 16 (or further) with a lucky draw - see Porto this year. All very important to the tournament due to their experience and the ability for an occasional 'upset' - see Basel this year. Personally I started paying attention when they got Rivaldo, my favourite footballer when I was younger.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Ahhh Rivaldo..Good times..Good times. Our current president only cares about the $$$.Signing a bunch of mediocre players with the hope that someone will turn up good, i.e Masuaku, Roberto, Manolas, Campbell (Even though he was on loan).He has sold so many of them for big amounts of money as well (Samaris, Mitroglou) but he doesn't bother signing players that cost money (Campbell).He keeps talking about wanting Olympiacos to grow a lot bigger in Europe, but in reality he just wants the Champions League money.I have to admit though, that with the current president we have had some of our biggest Champions League nights, but we still can't make the most of it.Teams like Dnipro who reached the final of the Europa League, have similar budget, but we are stuck in the Last 16 of Ch.L and 32 of Europa..Sigh


It's nice that we are a respectable team abroad though


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Hmm, I think we (Chelsea) have had one tie against you. Drew 0-0 at your gaff and then beat you 2-0 at the Bridge. Seems you guys are very hard to beat in Greece, but don't travel well at all. But yeah, you're a staple in the CL, so while I'd expect my team to beat you, I still would have a little bit of worry, due to your experience in the competition.
> 
> We have another Olympiacos fan, who poses as a Bayern fan on here.


:sadpanda 
nice fucking moderator, taking jabs at his section's posters.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed, Jol is a nice mod.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

ΤheDude;48717938 said:


> I want to ask a question to you guys..In Greece I'm an Olympiacos fan.Over the last decade we have only missed 2 or 3 years of Champions League football.We have had some memorable wins, against the likes of Manchester, Liverpool (when they won the Champions League), Juventus this year, Dortmund , Arsenal and a lot of other teams that I don't remember now.My question is, how do non Greeks view Olympiacos as a team?Is it a well known team?Do people think that it's a hard team to beat, specially on Karaiskakis stadium? I've always wondered.


Olympiacos , Panatyniacos ( whatever their name is ) AEK Athena and PAOK are more well known here because of their amazing ultras , especially Olympiacos .


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Push_Miz said:


> Olympiacos , Panatyniacos ( whatever their name is ) AEK Athena and PAOK are more well known here because of their amazing ultras , especially Olympiacos .


Forget the others.Olympiacos is the real deal :grin2:

The atmosphere has gotten worse over the last 4-5 years..The ultras only show up on Champions League games and derbies.People say they get paid by the president so they can be some short of "bodyguards"..But when they decide to show up the atmosphere is amazing.

I see you're a Roma fan..You guys have bought our entire defense almost


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

ΤheDude;48734194 said:


> Forget the others.Olympiacos is the real deal :grin2:
> 
> The atmosphere has gotten worse over the last 4-5 years..The ultras only show up on Champions League games and derbies.People say they get paid by the president so they can be some short of "bodyguards"..But when they decide to show up the atmosphere is amazing.
> 
> I see you're a Roma fan..You guys have bought our entire defense almost


Yeah , like that helped us :fpalm . I'm going to sleep now , it's already 4:00 am here .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I like Roma. It helps that one of my close friends is a crazy fan of theirs. 

Got to respect Totti.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Odds are stacked against Dnipro in the Europa League final. I'd assume they're gonna get cheered in Warsaw but Sevilla's looked dominant in the later stages of the competition. Similar to what someone said about Italians supporting Juve in the CL final, I'll be supporting Dnipro because they're a team I don't mind from my country of origin. 

Dnipro has a decent chance of winning but they're gonna have to shut down Sevilla's offense effectively. If not it's likely we'll get an exclusively Spanish Super Cup for the second year in a row.


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

Push_Miz said:


> All the people I know want Juve to lose , you get it now ? and btw La Curva Sud ( Roma supporters ) have the reputation of being the greatest supporters in Italy .


This is the greatest bullshit that you have written so far. Pass the wrong things you said about Calciopoli (it's a delicate topic and there are so many points of view that only one post won't be enough to explain everything: we have paid enough for everything, and other team responsible didn't pay at all, but it doesn't matter: we paid), but there are at least three or four team supporters that are greater than romanisti, think about hellas verona, and laziali.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He may _just_ have room for one more.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How do Juve fans assess this game? How big of a loss is Chiellini? Ownage, Lawls, Henry Hill?

The most important thing for Barca is to score first, at that point it forces teams to come at them and at that point they almost never lose and usually score more, that front 3 can score 2, 3, 4 against anyone. Obviously Messi the other big factor as well. 20 goals in 18 finals (23 matches), just staggering consistency.

Barca line up easy to predict barring injuries: ter stegen, alves, pique, masch, alba, busquets, iniesta(?), rakitic, neymar, messi, suarez


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Seb said:


> How do Juve fans assess this game? How big of a loss is Chiellini? Ownage, Lawls, Henry Hill?
> 
> The most important thing for Barca is to score first, at that point it forces teams to come at them and at that point they almost never lose and usually score more, that front 3 can score 2, 3, 4 against anyone. Obviously Messi the other big factor as well. 20 goals in 18 finals (23 matches), just staggering consistency.
> 
> Barca line up easy to predict barring injuries: ter stegen, alves, pique, masch, alba, busquets, iniesta(?), rakitic, neymar, messi, suarez


If Barzagli is fit Chiellini isn't a big loss. Barzagli is a more intelligent defender so he might be more suited to dealing with Barca's front three than Chiellini would've been anyway. We'll miss Chiellini's leadership though.

It will all come down to Allegri and the team being tactically perfect. He's beaten Barca before so I wouldn't put it past him but unfortunately I'm expecting a Barca win by at least two goals.

If we manage to score first though...

our lineup: Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Barzagli, Bonucci, Evra, Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba, Vidal, Tevez, Morata.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

remarkable to think the majority of those trophies were won in a 10 year period.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Xavi, just incredible.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Seb said:


> How do Juve fans assess this game? How big of a loss is Chiellini? Ownage, Lawls, Henry Hill?
> 
> The most important thing for Barca is to score first, at that point it forces teams to come at them and at that point they almost never lose and usually score more, that front 3 can score 2, 3, 4 against anyone. Obviously Messi the other big factor as well. 20 goals in 18 finals (23 matches), just staggering consistency.
> 
> Barca line up easy to predict barring injuries: ter stegen, alves, pique, masch, alba, busquets, iniesta(?), rakitic, neymar, messi, suarez


No doubt Chiellini missing is going to hurt. Even if he were to start its going to be very very difficult to beat this Barca team. 

What tactics does Allegri go into the game with? Sit back and defend as best you can and try and hit on the counter, whilst risking the chance of going 1-0 down and then having to attack where Barca can then knock in 1 or 2 more? Or do you take the game to Barca and see what happens? They'll have to try and unsettle Barca whilst they are on the ball as no doubt Barca will have a lot of possession and dictate the tempo.

Bottom line its great that Juve are in the final and am proud of it. Whatever the result is they did great to get this far, and I'm sure they will give it their all no matter what.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

christ


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bit of pre-game fisting to get the blood pumping. Always worked for me.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Today is the day! I would like to see Juve win, but man Barca is strong as fuck this season. Sooo I guess - let the better team win.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry Juve, but you can't stop fate.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

If Messi produces another moment of genius tonight to win Barcelona the CL (and a second treble), he will trump Maradona as the greatest of all time (as if it wasn't even already over as a debate...)

Not only has he been a one man wrecking machine at times in La Liga since January, his moment of magic won them the title against the best defence in the league (and possibly Europe) having clawed their way back to topple a Real Madrid side who were on a 20+ game winning run by Christmas. His brilliance in the Champions League dismantled Bayern Munich to reach the final, and he scored a wonder goal in the Copa del Rey final to win Barcelona the double.

Tonight, if he puts the same marker on the game as he did against Utd in 2009 and 2011, that means his genius would have effectively won Barcelona a treble, also becoming the first European side ever to do it twice, all within the space of six years.

Maradona is famed for what he produced over that 7 game tournament in 1986, but he comes absoloutely no where close to Messi in terms of consistency and individual brilliance over such a large period of time, and Messi will be doing something that probably will never be repeated for a long long time. So much for him being finished eh?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn , as much as I hate Juve , I have no choice but to support them tonight , even though it's Mission Impossible for the Bianconerri .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Karnivore said:


> If Messi produces another moment of genius tonight to win Barcelona the CL (and a second treble), he will trump Maradona as the greatest of all time (as if it wasn't even already over as a debate...)
> 
> Not only has he been a one man wrecking machine at times in La Liga since January, his moment of magic won them the title against the best defence in the league (and possibly Europe) having clawed their way back to topple a Real Madrid side who were on a 20+ game winning run by Christmas. His brilliance in the Champions League dismantled Bayern Munich to reach the final, and he scored a wonder goal in the Copa del Rey final to win Barcelona the double.
> 
> ...


Repped for quality posting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Champions of France, England, and Germany dispatched in the knockout stages. Champions of Spain dethroned domestically. Beating Juve tonight completes the set.

Expecting a close game tonight, but:










There's the difference. If he has an off night, there's Neymar and Suarez there as well. 2-0 Barcelona.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

4-0 FC Barcelona 

Messi 2x Neymar x1 Suarez x1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Barcelona are favourites but Juventus have gotten used to winning in recent years, albeit the competition in Italy is not as strong as in Spain. Looking forward to tonight, I like both clubs so don't mind who wins. Just hope it's a good final.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona will win. Hopefully Messi has a masterclass.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd say Juve need to keep an eye on Neymar more than anyone tonight.

Messi is rightfully seen as the biggest threat, but he's like quicksilver - you can't mark him and you can't contain him as chief creator in the side. If he doesn't find the space, he'll pass it to someone who does. 

That's benefited Neymar enormously this season. Whether it's the long diagonal ball over the top or putting Suarez in behind the defence, Neymar always seems to be in the right position to get a tap in, almost Cristiano Ronaldo like.

All fair and well closing down Barcelona's bigger danger-man, but it's pointless when the player on the opposite flank sneaks in for a one on one with the keeper undoing all the good work.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

15 minutes in and Juve looks like they are in quicksand. Vidal yellow carded with in 10 minutes is not a good sign for things to come. Juve clearly has to keep an eye on how physical they play cause Neymar will go down with a soft breeze.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

no surprises here


kinda hoping for Juve but I don't care much for either team


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Juve supporters are feeling Chiellini's absence lol .


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Push_Miz said:


> Juve supporters are feeling Chiellini's absence lol .


71.1% - Juventus have won 71.1% of their games with Giorgio Chiellini in 2014-15 (all comps) & only 45.5% without him.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

This ref fucking sucks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The ref is such a piece of shit. 

He can hand Real Madrid a free pass in their games but he wont send off Vidal for 5 yellow card challenged. 

Kill yourself.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

EGame said:


> The ref is such a piece of shit.
> 
> He can hand Real Madrid a free pass in their games but he wont send off Vidal for 5 yellow card challenged.
> 
> Kill yourself.


As a Juve fan Vidal should have been sent off already. Barca keeps getting away with not having fouls called in their end. That should have been a call for that challenge against Pogba


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Bullshit no call against Alves leads to a Suarez goal.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tevez is gash

Sorry HH.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pogba and his hair :maury 

Get rekt m8


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gripping final, credit to Juve they did much better than I thought, but Barca deserved winners.

Treble! :suarez1


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Hats off to Barca, Enrique built great team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TREBLE!!!!!!! OH MY GOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 

TOP OF THE WORLD BABY, WE ON TOP OF THE WORRRRRRLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDD!!!!


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Disappointing first half, better in the second. Not nice to see Pirlo go out like that, not sure how Iniesta won Man of the Match either.

Barcelona with two trebles in six years, that's quite frankly extraordinary. Congrats to them.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

The best team in the competition won 


I thought Pique deserved to be man of the match. He stopped everything, extraordinary performance


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats to Barca, I thought Juve defended heroically for the most part but there were just too many options on that dynamic offence. One thing that was annoying to witness was Juve gifting Barca chances by passing the ball in their own area, to do it once could be regarded as a misfortune but do it over and over again just smacked of... welll you know the rest. 

Vidal went the full retard in the first half hour, if he had been sent off they could have lost around 7-0.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Juve was robbed , that was a clear penalty .


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Alves is a whinging cunt.

stay away from united pls


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I leave this here for feels . Don't cry Pirlo you'll always be a legend .


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Tevez put in one of the worst performances I've ever seen in a CL Final.
Feeling for Gigi and Pirlo.
Xavi with the sendoff he deserves.
Pogba is the future.

All in all, the better team won, better tonight, the best throughout the season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Magnificent team, even below their best battling through to win. Rakitic has been a pick up and a half. Credit to Juve for making it a tight contest in the second half. That shot of Xavi and Pirlo together at the end was brilliant.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

All in all a great season for Juventus. Morata was a fantastic pick-up. Knocking out Madrid was a nice consolation prize too. 

Juventus are now 2 of 8 in CL finals. That's the difference between being an all time great team and just a very good team historically. 

Barca join Liverpool and Bayern on 5.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What a shame for Xavi, ending the his European career only lifting the CL trophy, he never had the opportunity to get beaten 6-1 by Stoke.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

This Football not Soccer and look what it means to us , it's not a simple game , It's more than LIFE OR DEATH .


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Push_Miz said:


> This Football not Soccer and look what it means to us , it's not a simple game , It's more than LIFE OR DEATH .


* @Kiz*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Push_Miz said:


> This Football not Soccer and look what it means to us , it's not a simple game , It's more than LIFE OR DEATH .


It's not so devastating a loss when the better team wins. It must really suck when you outplay a team and end up losing like Bayern in 12 and 99.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Push_Miz said:


> This Football not Soccer and look what it means to us , it's not a simple game , It's more than LIFE OR DEATH .


Juve were by far the lesser team and were sliced open far too often for a team in the CL Final. They rightly lost. 

Get. Over. It.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Today, European football lost two maestros.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pirlo crying.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Two world cup winning class acts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

V. Skybox said:


> Juve were by far the lesser team and were sliced open far too often for a team in the CL Final. They rightly lost.
> 
> Get. Over. It.


Actually I hate Juve , but I felt bad about the supporters because trust me I've been in their shoes in the past . Travelling alone and spending a lot of money on tickets and train/car whatever he used to travell only to watch your team to lose , sure is awful .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Best buy of the season for all of European football was Rakitic. 

18 million for a guy who was absolute world class through the entire season. Doesn't get appreciated enough as he was instrumental in our treble winning campaign. 

Champion.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

God. I love this team so much.

There was so much turmoil as recently as January, that it's hard to say the entire campaign was a thing of beauty. There was the transfer ban, and then all the tabloid crap with Messi really piled up (tax evasion, following Chelsea on IG, etc.). Zubi got sacked, Puyol resigned, and it seemed like Lucho was on the brink of being the next to go. Then they got their shit together against Elche and Atletico and never looked back. Sheer dominance.

First club in Europe to win the treble twice. Absolutely astonishing. You couldn't script a better farewell campaign for Xavi. It was also quite the redemption tour for Suarez, who in my opinion is back in the discussion for best player in the world not named Messi or Ronaldo.

Speaking of Messi, what more can you say. Would've been nice for him to score a goal and take sole possession of the all-time UCL goal count, and also be the only player to score in four UCL finals, but he's accomplished all this and is still only 27 [for a couple more weeks]. I get the feeling he'll get another crack at the UCL final in the years to come. FC Barcelona is not going away any time soon.

I want to echo the sentiment on Rakitic. There was skepticism that he could handle playing with a top class club like Barca, but he's passed the test in flying colors and was the midfielder Enrique needed. Not only did he score a goal in the Final, he almost had a second one that Suarez got to before him. He's a great catalyst and a tremendous bargain of a signing.

Thank you Barca, thank you Messi (now go get that Copa America!), and thank you WF for giving me a great outlet here to share in these experiences. Football/soccer/futbol/fitba, whatever you guys call it, is very exciting and I regret not being wise to that much sooner in my life. I'll spare the details there, but I'm here now and couldn't be happier.

Congrats to fellow Barca supporters and much respect to Juventus and their supporters, they brought the fight and made it a game but the overall brilliance of the Blaugrana was too much in the end. The best team won and left no doubt, and that's the most you can ask for in a championship.

Edit - Forgot to mention that it's sad to see Pirlo leave Europe, and he and Xavi had a great moment together after the game. My heart breaks most for Buffon though. Pirlo has at least won the Champions League twice with Milan, and one of those times came at Buffon's expense in 2003. He's waited a long time for a second chance at this, and maybe against anyone other than Barcelona he may have finally lifted the cup. Still, Buffon and Pirlo are two Italian legends worth saluting.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

People thought Barcelona would just roll through this, Juventus fans should be proud of their effort and their team might have the best hair I've seen a soccer club have. That one guy looks like Italian CM Punk.


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm so proud of these guys. In the first part of the season no one tought they were able to get to the CL final. 
I' m really sorry for the only one who really deserves to win the champions league with Juve, Gigi Buffon, he's the one who follow the team in B-league being world champion in 2006, he showed real love for this team and he has been the best goalkeeper constantly for 15 years.

But I'm sure we will try again next year, sooner or later that trophy will be ours!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Telos said:


> First club in Europe to win the treble.


I suppose you mean 2 trebles?

But yeah, I think after they knocked out City it became obvious they were going to lift all three trophies. Clearly they got back to their best and when they're in that form, the result is in little doubt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Juve did their best and I was surprised by how many chances they had, it was far from the one sided affair I was expecting, but Barca's attacking force is just so hard to stop lately, well deserved win for a team playing some scintillating football

Pirlo and Xavi afterwards :jay


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Marty said:


>


LOL! 

On another note, they may have just won the treble, but i'm a little unconvinced by this Barcelona team. 

Back in 2009 when they did it they had the basis of the Spanish team that won Euro 2008 and would go on to win the World Cup in 2010, and Euro 2012 two years later.

Their midfield of Xavi, Busquets and Iniesta facilitated the genius of Messi up front with Henry, Eto'o (and later Villa/Pedro) as the supporting cast in wider roles. Without him, Barcelona would still have been an excellent side, as evident with Spain, though Messi bridged the gap to take them one step further. The all conquering Spanish side had Villa and (a peak) Torres, Barcelona had Maradona's heir.

It's the opposite in 2015. Take Messi out this Barcelona side and I doubt they'd have won a single trophy this year. That two point lead over Real would have vanished, they'd have struggled to break down Atletico Madrid in the Copa del Rey Quarter Final and subsequently never reached the final itself, and in Europe you only have to look at his displays against Man City, Bayern and PSG to see his influence. 

Once their hitman up front, he's now pulling the strings as Xavi and Iniesta once did in midfield and still making the important contributions goalwise. Rakitic is more a workhorse than anything and quietly goes about his business and Iniesta looks a shadow of his former self. I'm totally bemused how he won the MotM award last night, Messi had to drop deeper and deeper to help out, and both 2nd and 3rd goals came from a Messi counter attack.

Regardless, their front three are very special as a unit, but i'd be interested to see how they fare if Messi was out for an extended period of time. The 2009-2011 team were better overrall, and if they had Suarez/Neymar/Messi up front it's scary to think what they could have achieved.

Next season will be interesting.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Joel said:


> I suppose you mean 2 trebles?
> 
> But yeah, I think after they knocked out City it became obvious they were going to lift all three trophies. Clearly they got back to their best and when they're in that form, the result is in little doubt.


Yes, thanks for catching that, that's what I meant to say and I can't believe I didn't catch that even when I went back and edited the post earlier. 

One other thing I forgot to touch upon with Barcelona is that they were blessed not to have significant injuries, and avoided losing players to suspension with the exception of Alves and Rafinha for the first leg in Paris (Zlatan and Verratti were also suspended for that leg and that was a big break for Barca). One could also wonder how different the semifinals with Bayern could have looked if they were at full strength. About the only thing Barca weren't blessed with was with the draws for the knockout stage, as each of their four opponents were reigning champions of their respective leagues (City being the only club not to repeat for the current campaign). They had to prove their worth against four top-class football clubs (this site has them all in the top 10 in the world).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Karnivore said:


> LOL!
> 
> On another note, they may have just won the treble, but i'm a little unconvinced by this Barcelona team.
> 
> ...


this is the worst kind of argument ever. like seriously. they have messi, they do not need to take him out of the team to prove anything. no one would do that.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Kiz said:


> this is the worst kind of argument ever. like seriously. they have messi, they do not need to take him out of the team to prove anything. no one would do that.


The other problem with the argument is you can say the same thing for other players on the team. Take out Suarez and this Barca squad is still great but lacks the edge that puts them over the top. Neymar is one of the top goal scorers in the world and tied Messi and Ronaldo for this UCL season, take him out and as quality a player as Pedro is, it's not the same. Busquets may be the best defensive midfielder in the world, and Barca were very fortunate his injury in March wasn't as severe as it looked. If they didn't have Rakitic, they risk burning out Iniesta and Xavi, and Rafinha isn't a difference maker quite yet.

Also, in more simpler terms, losing the best player in the world, your team is not going to be as great as it could be. I'd argue the same even for their 2009 team. Take Messi off that team and they're definitely not winning the treble that year, the complexion of the team changes and perhaps they don't win a single trophy that campaign either. But I sort of see what Karnivore was getting at: that Messi seems to be more important to how far Barcelona goes in 2015 than he was six years ago when they had four of the top five ranked players in the Ballon d'Or rankings for that year. Whether you agree on that depends on how much you believe Messi's success in 2009 was brought about by the players surrounding him versus his own talents and brilliance. I didn't follow the sport back then so I can't give my take on that.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Kiz said:


> this is the worst kind of argument ever. like seriously. they have messi, they do not need to take him out of the team to prove anything. no one would do that.


You've completely missed the point. Messi is, in my view at least, the greatest footballer of all time, and yes he does take teams to a completely different level as he has done over the past seven years with the various Barcelona changes, however from what we've seen from January to today, most of the recent success has been pretty much down to Messi's resurgence to his performance levels of three years ago, albeit he's taken on an even greater responsibility.

The 2009-2011 sides probably had the best players in the world in every position. Alves at right back, Pique at centre back, Xavi/Iniesta in central midfield, Messi up front, Villa eventually arrived as the deadliest striker in Europe, and you could even argue Valdes was the best keeper in the world, at least the best shot stopper. That Guardiola side were famed for their extreme revision of tiki-taka that transcended football, encouraging even the most elite sides around Europe to try and adopt similar tactics. Messi was singled out for his performances, but there's a reason that Barcelona side were heralded perhaps the best of all time, or at least among them.

Bayern Munich are the most recent side to make the greatness category. Made up of Germany's World Cup winning side, they won the treble, dominated the Bundesliga and up to this season, forced Barcelona off their pedestal. The sign of that great side is that even without their two best players (Ribery and Robben), they still swept everyone aside, and they've rightfully been labelled as one of the all time greats.

Point i'm getting at, this Barcelona side aren't quite as convincing just yet. They're a very good team who, at the moment, have been elevated to greatness status because of one individual - an individual who provides all the creativity in midfield, has contributed to 85 of their goals this season on his own, and half of the 122 goal record set by the front three. The test of their greatness as a _team_ will be when Messi's unavailable and how they fair. Three years ago it happened and Bayern cracked them wide open. It took him 18 months to fully return to form after constantly returning too soon to action and in that period Real Madrid capitalised on it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Karnivore said:


> LOL!
> 
> On another note, they may have just won the treble, but i'm a little unconvinced by this Barcelona team.
> 
> ...


yeah and take ronaldo out of madrid at the same time and they slip 10 points further back, they are incredibly reliant on him, the team is all about ronaldo, he even reacts angrily when his team scores (arbeloa against almeria, for example), he's tried to steal goals off teammates (higuain against osasuna, for example), that's why bale is made to suffer as he barely sees the ball (less touches than casillas against juventus, for example), and benzema's goal stats aren't as high as they could be, but with him gone they would be a far worse outfit and much further back.

barca would still have won all those ties without messi, excluding maybe bayern. neymar is still a better player and scores more than anyone City, PSG, Bayern and Atletico have, as is arguably suarez as well.

agreed about the 09-11 team being better, almost in every position apart from 2 or 3, but that's the best football team I think any of us have seen in our lifetimes. speculating about the team without messi is trivial, but yes, he is astronomically important.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Seb said:


> yeah and take ronaldo out of madrid at the same time and they slip 10 points further back, they are incredibly reliant on him, the team is all about ronaldo, he even reacts angrily when his team scores, he's tried to steal goals off teammates, that's why bale is made to suffer as he barely sees the ball, and benzema's goal stats aren't as high as they could be, but with him gone they would be a far worse oufit.
> 
> barca would still have won all those ties without messi, excluding maybe bayern. neymar is still a better player and scores more than anyone City, PSG, Bayern and Atletico have, as is arguably suarez as well.
> 
> agreed about the 09-11 team being better, almost in every position apart from 2 or 3, but that's the best football team I think any of us have seen in our lifetimes. speculating about the team without messi is trivial.


Real Madrid are no where near as reliant on Cristiano Ronaldo than Barcelona are with Messi. Ronaldo's developed into a poacher, Messi's taken on dual responsibility as both number 10 and goal scorer.

The Real Madrid side are, as you say, totally geared to getting Cristiano goals. Benzema sacrifices himself and tends to end up with a healthy number assists when he should be adding to his scoring record, and we've seen the reaction to Bale when he doesn't pass the ball this season. Di Maria last year and Ozil the season before all had a good 15-17 assists all to Ronaldo.

This season Real had a huge drop in form when Modric and Rodriguez got injured. Modric in particular has become absolutely crucial in the midfield of that side. Without him they lack control, and without Rodriguez the creativity fell on the shoulders of an under performing Bale who's shot of confidence and Benzema, who is being shafted at Real given he's talented enough to lead most sides in the world.

When Ronaldo was suspended for his act of petulance in January, the whole team stepped up and played as a unit. Bale was free to play within himself, Benzema could lead the line on his own and there was no instructions to pass it to one individual.

Over in Catalonia - Messi has sacrificed his scoring battle with Ronaldo for the good of his side. He's created the most chances in Europe, whilst leading the assists table across the top five leagues. The proof of his change in responsibilities this season was summed up last month when he handed a struggling Neymar a penalty, whilst he was on a hat-trick. The team harmony is as good as it ever was, whilst at Real it's all over the place. Ronaldo throwing tantrums, the crowd booing their own legends (Casillas), booing Bale who in turn hasn't been helped by Ronaldo's histrionics etc.

Re Neymar - this season he has 8 assists to Suarez and Messi's 20+, and the majority of his goals have been by and large down to Messi. He's a very good player, but his statistics don't paint the full picture. See last night, he scored, in the final minute in usual fashion, unmarked and on the left wing, yet he was rank average all game. The mishit header onto his hand summed his evening up, and he's been like that most the season - he'll sneak in behind the defence whilst Suarez and Messi occupy defenders to finish off the move. You only have to look at the chances he's created compared to the other two forwards, and he's not better than Robben or Aguero, nor is he good enough to dissect a defence as solid as Atletico's.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Karnivore said:


> Real Madrid are no where near as reliant on Cristiano Ronaldo than Barcelona are with Messi. Ronaldo's developed into a poacher, Messi's taken on dual responsibility as both number 10 and goal scorer.


Messi has always been a number 10 and a goalscorer. He's been the best playmaker in Europe for several years, disregarding all his goals.



> The Real Madrid side are, as you say, totally geared to getting Cristiano goals. Benzema sacrifices himself and tends to end up with a healthy number assists when he should be adding to his scoring record, and we've seen the reaction to Bale when he doesn't pass the ball this season. Di Maria last year and Ozil the season before all had a good 15-17 assists all to Ronaldo.


No arguments with this as I said the same. They're so geared towards Ronaldo they are utterly dependant on him.



> This season Real had a huge drop in form when Modric and Rodriguez got injured. Modric in particular has become absolutely crucial in the midfield of that side. Without him they lack control, and without Rodriguez the creativity fell on the shoulders of an under performing Bale who's shot of confidence and Benzema, who is being shafted at Real given he's talented enough to lead most sides in the world.


Agreed about Modric.



> When Ronaldo was suspended for his act of petulance in January, the whole team stepped up and played as a unit. Bale was free to play within himself, Benzema could lead the line on his own and there was no instructions to pass it to one individual.


But they've mostly looked poor when he's missing over the last several years. There's no question for me if you take Ronaldo and Messi away, Barca's lead would have grown.



> Over in Catalonia - Messi has sacrificed his scoring battle with Ronaldo for the good of his side. He's created the most chances in Europe, whilst leading the assists table across the top five leagues. The proof of his change in responsibilities this season was summed up last month when he handed a struggling Neymar a penalty, whilst he was on a hat-trick. The team harmony is as good as it ever was, whilst at Real it's all over the place. Ronaldo throwing tantrums, the crowd booing their own legends (Casillas), booing Bale who in turn hasn't been helped by Ronaldo's histrionics etc.


He hasn't sacrificed, he's been top, or near the top, of chances created and assists stats in Europe for the past 5 years.

11-12 for example, 29 assists (most in Europe) whilst playing with mostly misfiring forwards, along with 73 goals in the season. Most assists in 10/11 in La Liga as well tied with Ozil, I could find many more stats to back that up if I could be bothered.

Again no argument from me about Madrid, they're a shambles.



> Re Neymar - this season he has 8 assists to Suarez and Messi's 20+, and the majority of his goals have been by and large down to Messi. He's a very good player, but his statistics don't paint the full picture. See last night, he scored, in the final minute in usual fashion, unmarked and on the left wing, yet he was rank average all game. The mishit header onto his hand summed his evening up, and he's been like that most the season - he'll sneak in behind the defence whilst Suarez and Messi occupy defenders to finish off the move. You only have to look at the chances he's created compared to the other two forwards, and he's not better than Robben or Aguero, nor is he good enough to dissect a defence as solid as Atletico's.


Neymar has scored more goals than anyone else against Atletico for Barca since he joined them, so not sure where you deduce that from. I think he was the only Barca player to score against them last season in their first 5 meetings, when they were a much better side than they are now.

Statistics don't paint the full picture, but how about scoring in both quarters, both semi's, and the final of the Champions League, regularly scoring against both Madrid sides since joining. Throw in his astonishing scoring record for a shitty Brazil side and great showings at the Confeds and World Cup, and a near 40 goal season for Barca, he's clearly ahead of Robben and Aguero now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think Seb watches enough Robben.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't think Seb watches enough Robben.


I don't think you watch enough Neymar? What kind of a post is that.

Robben is a brilliant player, arguably top 5 in the world, or at least on the cusp. I've always been a big fan, I felt like he was treated awfully by Madrid, ditched when he was their best player in 08-09. The year after he was the best player in the UCL, regardless of Inter winning and the plaudits Sneijder got. Neymar however, is top 3 in the world for me right now. He's been phenomenal all season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

There are only two players better than Neymar in the world, and they are Messi and Suarez.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> I don't think you watch enough Neymar? What kind of a post is that.


I've watched most of Barca's games this season. How many Bayern games have you watched?



> Robben is a brilliant player, arguably top 5 in the world, or at least on the cusp. I've always been a big fan, I felt like he was treated awfully by Madrid, ditched when he was their best player in 08-09. The year after he was the best player in the UCL, regardless of Inter winning and the plaudits Sneijder got. Neymar however, is top 3 in the world for me right now. He's been phenomenal all season.


Robben is better. Suarez also, even though Neymar probably had a better season than both. But then again, Rakitic had a better season than Modric.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Neymar is pretty darn brilliant and let's not forget, he's only 23. Sure, there are better players, notable Messi and Suarez in his own team, but he's training with those guys and he'll be learning from the very best with a view of one day being the very best himself. He's already improved a bunch from last season, and anyone that's seen him for Brazil knows he has the fortitude to cope with being the main man. It wouldn't surprise me at all if in 3 years he's the best player in the world.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Seb - Messi's not always been a number 10. He started off in a wider role, then gradually moved into the 'false 9' role late in the 2008/09 season, allowing Henry and Eto'o to get in behind the opposition defences. By the time Ibrahimovic arrived a few months later Messi had found a new position.

Whilst true he's always been one of the most creative players in Europe, this season he has the added responsibility of helping out the midfield. He's even moved to central midfield at times to help out Iniesta and Rakitic.

In 2011/12 he was playing alongside Pedro and Villa. Villa was renown as the best hitman in Europe and one of the deadliest finishers in Spain, and Pedro at one point had a better shots to goal ratio than both Messi and Ronaldo (Mind you, Ronnie's ratio has always been a bit misleading due to the silly angles he tries to shoot from). He wasn't playing with misfiring strikers at all. 

This season he's moved position to allow Suarez to be the number 9, and in turn Messi has become chief creator. Rather than play going through Xavi and/or Iniesta to feed the front line, all the play is now going through Messi.

Regarding Neymar vs Atletico, here are the five goals he's scored:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbdVXnz4Jmo 

Notice a pattern? There's a difference between a scoring the goal and actually making the chances. Neymar's doing exactly what Ronaldo does in being in the right place at the right time, take away the creators and they both look a bit lost, in fact that's happened quite often with Ronaldo since Simeone's arrived, particularly over the last 18 months, Simeone's done a magnificent job with them by the way.

As for Robben and Aguero, each to their own. Robben's been sensational for Bayern over the last few years, and by all accounts he was very unlucky not to win the Golden Ball at the 2014 World Cup. Aguero's won league titles for Man City and, depending who you listen too, is seen as doing it in a tougher league than La Liga. The only blight on Aguero's career right now is he needs to start producing in Europe, though Man City in general just seem to fall flat, even with Kompany and Toure at their peaks in recent years.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

EGame said:


> There are only two players better than Neymar in the world, and they are Messi and Suarez.


... and the rest.

Cristiano Ronaldo, Robben, Reus, Aguero and i'd argue Eden Hazard. Hazard's technically a better player, just doesn't have the same ruthlessness in front of goal. 

To be quite honest though, you could place any one of those players in Neymar's position at Barcelona and they'd probably do just as good a job. Ronaldo in particular would as he's probably got the best off ball movement in the world.

Up until last season you would probably find both Bale and Di Maria ahead of him, quite amazing how 12 months can change someones opinion isn't it?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Karnivore said:


> ... and the rest.
> 
> *Cristiano Ronaldo, Robben, Reus, Aguero and i'd argue Eden Hazard*. Hazard's technically a better player, just doesn't have the same ruthlessness in front of goal.
> 
> ...


Based on what? Neymar is 23 years old and his second season in Europe has been better this season than any season those players you have mentioned in their entire careers. 12 months makes a world of difference when you are comparing experienced european players to a new youngster who just started. 

And no, your claims are ridiculous. You cannot honestly tell me that you can replace Neymar with any of those players and have them become a lead goalscorer in the CL with incredibly valuable goals against the likes of PSG, Bayern and Juventus. Also scoring against Atletico and Real Madrid in the league. 

-If Ronaldo could do what Neymar could do then maybe his team wouldn't have been schooled by Atletico in the league and eliminated in the CL by Juve. 

-If Hazard could do what Neymar could do then maybe his team wouldn't have been eliminated by PSG in the CL, a team Neymar scored 5 goals against this year. 

-If Reus could do what Neymar could do, then maybe his team would actually be playing CL football. lol. 

Saying any of those players could have done the same thing is just pointless, you talk like what Neymar achieved this season was so easy to do. 

39 goals in 51 Apps, treble winner and scoring against all world class opposition he played against this season including the CL final. Far superior to anything those other players you mentioned have done in their careers.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well we do know Neymar is the best flopper in the world that is not of dispute.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Karnivore said:


> You've completely missed the point. Messi is, in my view at least, the greatest footballer of all time, and yes he does take teams to a completely different level as he has done over the past seven years with the various Barcelona changes, however from what we've seen from January to today, most of the recent success has been pretty much down to Messi's resurgence to his performance levels of three years ago, albeit he's taken on an even greater responsibility.
> 
> The 2009-2011 sides probably had the best players in the world in every position. Alves at right back, Pique at centre back, Xavi/Iniesta in central midfield, Messi up front, Villa eventually arrived as the deadliest striker in Europe, and you could even argue Valdes was the best keeper in the world, at least the best shot stopper. That Guardiola side were famed for their extreme revision of tiki-taka that transcended football, encouraging even the most elite sides around Europe to try and adopt similar tactics. Messi was singled out for his performances, but there's a reason that Barcelona side were heralded perhaps the best of all time, or at least among them.
> 
> ...


This right here sums up everything I hate about Messi fans. When his team wins it's all about him, when another team wins, it's all about the team. 

This Barca team is stacked like crazy, they probably have three of the world's top ten forwards (maybe even top five) in their attacking trio and then a certain genius named Iniesta behind them and countless other vital role players. 

Messi is the team's pulse and best player but to act like he's not surrounded by insanely talented players is just nonsense.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Karnivore said:


> Seb - Messi's not always been a number 10. He started off in a wider role, then gradually moved into the 'false 9' role late in the 2008/09 season, allowing Henry and Eto'o to get in behind the opposition defences. By the time Ibrahimovic arrived a few months later Messi had found a new position.


Yes i'm well aware of this. False 9 by extension gave Messi far more of the ball than an orthodox number 9, making use of his playmaking and passing range.



> Whilst true he's always been one of the most creative players in Europe, this season he has the added responsibility of helping out the midfield. He's even moved to central midfield at times to help out Iniesta and Rakitic.


Again, he's been doing this for years. The only real change this season is he's spent more time wide right, something he used to do often in the big games anyway.



> In 2011/12 he was playing alongside Pedro and Villa. Villa was renown as the best hitman in Europe and one of the deadliest finishers in Spain, and Pedro at one point had a better shots to goal ratio than both Messi and Ronaldo (Mind you, Ronnie's ratio has always been a bit misleading due to the silly angles he tries to shoot from). He wasn't playing with misfiring strikers at all.


Except Villa broke his leg and missed most of the season.

Pedro scored 5 goals in La Liga in 11/12. Same number as Villa, actually.

He managed those 29 assists mostly playing with a misfiring Sanchez (who improved massively in his second season) and Cesc, who as well all know, shits the bed after Christmas every year. The three of them hit 100+ goals that season, 73 from Messi alone.



> This season he's moved position to allow Suarez to be the number 9, and in turn Messi has become chief creator. Rather than play going through Xavi and/or Iniesta to feed the front line, all the play is now going through Messi.


Again, the plays always gone through Messi, at least since Pep left. He's been the creative outlet in the attacking third, not just the goalscorer. It's why he's such an incredible player, and why his assist tally's have gone up, and Xavi/Iniesta's have gone down.



> Regarding Neymar vs Atletico, here are the five goals he's scored:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbdVXnz4Jmo
> 
> Notice a pattern? There's a difference between a scoring the goal and actually making the chances. Neymar's doing exactly what Ronaldo does in being in the right place at the right time, take away the creators and they both look a bit lost, in fact that's happened quite often with Ronaldo since Simeone's arrived, particularly over the last 18 months, Simeone's done a magnificent job with them by the way.


Doesn't diminish the fact he's scored those goals.



> As for Robben and Aguero, each to their own. Robben's been sensational for Bayern over the last few years, and by all accounts he was very unlucky not to win the Golden Ball at the 2014 World Cup. Aguero's won league titles for Man City and, depending who you listen too, is seen as doing it in a tougher league than La Liga. The only blight on Aguero's career right now is he needs to start producing in Europe, though Man City in general just seem to fall flat, even with Kompany and Toure at their peaks in recent years.


Neymar had just as much of a claim to the Golden Ball as Robben did. Anyone who rates the Prem over La Liga these days is delusional. Toure has never done it in Europe, flat track bully.



Karnivore said:


> ... and the rest.
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo, Robben, Reus, Aguero and i'd argue Eden Hazard. Hazard's technically a better player, just doesn't have the same ruthlessness in front of goal.


Robben is at least arguable, Neymar has done far more in his career already than Aguero and Hazard, and saying Reus just makes you look silly, but if you believe Reus is capable of a 40 goal season and all those big game goals, then fine.



> Up until last season you would probably find both Bale and Di Maria ahead of him, quite amazing how 12 months can change someones opinion isn't it?


Di Maria yes, he was excellent last season. Definitely a fair shout. Neymar was better than Bale last year, no-one really disputes that. Bale probably had a better season this year actually, he was good for several months in La Liga this time around, whereas last season he was terrible, especially in the big games, though saved himself with the Copa final goal. It's why he's been cut so little slack this season by the Madrid fans. Take away that one goal and maybe the one in the CL final (they were going to win anyway) and he hasn't lived up to his price tag at all, it's why he gets so much stick from the Madrid fans and press.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I've watched most of Barca's games this season. How many Bayern games have you watched?


I've seen some of Bayern this season and enough of Robben to have a confident opinion on him.



> Robben is better. Suarez also, even though Neymar probably had a better season than both. But then again, Rakitic had a better season than Modric.


Robben isn't a better player than Neymar in 2015. In fact, Neymar's season this year is probably better than anything Robben has done in his career.

Wouldn't put Suarez ahead of Neymar, though he's also better than Robben. I would probably rate all 3 in the top 7-8 players in the world.



Henry Hill said:


> This right here sums up everything I hate about Messi fans. When his team wins it's all about him, when another team wins, it's all about the team.
> 
> Messi is the team's pulse and best player but to act like he's not surrounded by insanely talented players is just nonsense.


You realise the person you quoted is arguing Barca would have won nothing without Messi, whilst me and EGame are arguing the opposite?

The with/without Messi argument is still trivial and stupid.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Thomas Muller is among the best players in the world. He has also played a key role in a CL winning team (just like Neymar and Suarez) as well as a World Cup winning team. Depends if you're looking at quality from a 14/15 perspective in which case he doesn't belong but if you're looking at a generalised view of the best in the world, Muller, based on international and club performances, could definitely be considered top 5.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> This right here sums up everything I hate about Messi fans. When his team wins it's all about him, when another team wins, it's all about the team.
> 
> *This Barca team is stacked like crazy, they probably have three of the world's top ten forwards (maybe even top five) in their attacking trio and then a certain genius named Iniesta behind them and countless other vital role players.
> *
> Messi is the team's pulse and best player but to act like he's not surrounded by insanely talented players is just nonsense.


This is a* great, GREAT *post. Because it literally shows that you don't watch Barca but prance around these forums talking like you do. 

You refer to *this* Barca team as stacked but you praise the one player who was the weakest link in the entire team this season BY A MILE. This was, individually, Iniesta's worst season in a Barca shirt ever, and it is possible to count the number of good performances he has had in one hand. 

The genius of Barca's midfield this season was Rakitic, who was miles above everyone else. Then was Xavi and Busi. In last place (and above the kids who barely played) was Iniesta.

inb4 he was motm in the CL final and nothing else mattered.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Iniesta showed up when it mattered. His performances in the UCL quarters onwards were excellent.



Henry Hill said:


> Thomas Muller is among the best players in the world. He has also played a key role in a CL winning team (just like Neymar and Suarez) as well as a World Cup winning team. Depends if you're looking at quality from a 14/15 perspective in which case he doesn't belong but if you're looking at a generalised view of the best in the world, Muller, based on international and club performances, could definitely be considered top 5.


I'm a huge fan of Muller, but he's not a top 5 player in the world. His general influence on play is rather poor, but he understands space as well as anybody else in the world and his runs are on par with penaldo's.

Top 10 maybe, top 15 definitely.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Iniesta showed up when it mattered. His performances in the UCL quarters onwards were excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet he doesn't understand space as well as Stephen Hawking :duck














































:duck


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Iniesta showed up when it mattered. His performances in the UCL quarters onwards were excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean PSG in the return leg (tie already won in the first leg) and then Juventus in the final. 

It's pointless to question why Messi gets praise and then use the weakest player in the starting squad to back up your claim when there were 10 other players who were better than him (+ Xavi from the bench). 

Iniesta was horrendous from September to mid-March. That's not even debatable.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

yes.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Karnivore is on the money here. He's not trying to disregard Barca's dominance this season, but merely highlighting Messi's enormous influence in this Barca side. 2008/2009 was a different ball game when Barca had the best players in every position, more or less.

This season, Barca have performed when Messi has. That's again not understating other players. Kiz has a point too because if we go onto hypothetical discussion than Barca wouldn't have won the Treble without Suarez either, so take Suarez out and...

But, in principle, this Treble is being touted as Messi's Treble. 08/09 was Barca's Treble. Technically, both are, but Messi basically took over the responsibility of Xavi, Iniesta, and Messi combined this season and drove Barca to a Treble. Everybody contributes. There's no denying. What we've seen this season from Messi is arguably the greatest performance by a player in any season anywhere in the world.

Ideally, if you take Messi and put him in this Chelsea side, they'd win the Treble. If Messi were in City, they'd be seen as a major threat in the CL. We can't say the same for Suarez and Neymar. But then again, nobody is doubting that. It's just to illustrate how this season Messi has been a club unto himself.

Starting from the World Cup last year, when even not at his best, he carried a mediocre Argentina side with no support from any of his midfield/attacking counterparts apart from Masch and at times, Demi to a World Cup Final. If it weren't for Higuain choking when it mattered the most, they'd have won becoming a biggest one-man show in a World Cup. Then, what does he do? Return to Barca and land another Treble - taking multiple roles and excelling as a combination.

Mourinho doesn't usually praise people he isn't fond of, but when he says that Messi is the only factor, I'll take it.

I think if you take Messi out, you have Barca probably ending with no trophies. If you take Suarez out, Barca would probably have won 1 trophy, if not the Treble. But these kinds of discussions are like double-edged swords.




EGame said:


> There are only two players better than Neymar in the world, and they are Messi and Suarez.


Ronaldo aside, I'd put Robben and Aguero ahead of Neymar. No doubting that Neymar has the potential of one day becoming THE finest player on Earth, but today - he isn't really in the top-5, and he largely benefits from playing with Messi and Suarez. Not that it's a bad thing. He'll only learn from the best, which will help him further down the road. He has a high ceiling.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> This is a* great, GREAT *post. Because it literally shows that you don't watch Barca but prance around these forums talking like you do.
> 
> You refer to *this* Barca team as stacked but you praise the one player who was the weakest link in the entire team this season BY A MILE. This was, individually, Iniesta's worst season in a Barca shirt ever, and it is possible to count the number of good performances he has had in one hand.
> 
> ...


This is a *great, Great post*. Because it shows how seriously you take stats and game by game performances instead of the true greats of football who play their best when the most pressure is on them to play their best. No wonder you underrate Zidane and Fat Ronaldo and think Messi is in some league ahead of them.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So heartbroken and incredibly bitter. Don't think a lot of people realize exactly how close we were. If the ref gives the penalty for Alves dragging Pogba down in the box, which was a stonewall penalty, we're 2-1 up and completely on top in the game. Worst case scenario we would have been able to take it to a shootout because Juve defending a lead aren't conceding two. Nothing but respect for Messi, Xavi and Iniesta but Neymar, Suarez and Alves are three of the biggest cunts to ever play the game. The amount of times they faked injuries in the last 10 minutes was nothing short of sickening.

Anyways, well played Barca. Best team in the tournament won it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pogba had just as much of alves. not a pen

juve were daft enough to continue fouling. any team would've done the exact same thing 2-1 up and then if they get a chance to break and score. it's just what experienced winners do


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> This is a *great, Great post*. Because it shows how seriously you take stats and game by game performances instead of the true greats of football who play their best when the most pressure is on them to play their best. No wonder you underrate Zidane and Fat Ronaldo and think Messi is in some league ahead of them.


Stats? Who the fuck mentioned anything about stats. 

Have you LOOKED at Iniesta's stats? Stats mean nothing to a player like Iniesta because his goal scoring and assisting is poor overall EVERY SEASON HE'S EVER PLAYED but it means nothing if you watch him. Iniesta isn't a player you look for stats in. He is a player you judge by *WATCHING*. Which you obviously didn't this season and make some bullshit claim that Messi gets too much praise when you praise Iniesta who was arguably weakest player on the squad this season. 

It shows you are clueless. 

Ineista was terrible from Sept to mid-March and only had a handful of good performances. This isn't just my opinion, it is the general consensus amongst Barca fans and catalan media and is one of the primary reasons we are looking to bring in a WC midfielder for this upcoming season (your boy Pogba is the primary candidate). 

You don't know what you are talking about. And the fact that you try to divert the argument towards a stats battle bringing up Ronaldo Messi, Zidane etc is WEAK when it is *evident you have not watched Barca this season to judge Iniesta. Infact your insinuating that Messi has only been better than Iniesta because of stats which is hilarious because any moron who watches football can tell you in a seasons like 2008-2009 or 2010-2011 Iniesta was amongst the trop 3 performers at Barca while still getting destroyed stats-wise by Messi. It absolutely wasn't the case this season, Iniesta still got destroyed by Messi stat-wise, but he was NOWHERE NEAR the top 3 performers, in fact he was in the bottom 3 if not last out of consistent players*.

I can say this because I watched every single Barca game. You probably only watched a few CL ones.

Your argument absolutely falls apart when you praise Iniesta for this season. If you brought up the same argument in 2008/9 or 2010/11, you would have a point, but you are completely, utterly and totally wrong.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kiz said:


> pogba had just as much of alves. not a pen
> 
> juve were daft enough to continue fouling. any team would've done the exact same thing 2-1 up and then if they get a chance to break and score. it's just what experienced winners do


Point 1 is 100% untrue and point 2 is irrelevant (I said they were cunts which they were).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

open your other eye and you might just see it


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tried unsuccessfully to find a gif or video of it but watching live my feed showed like 3 or 4 different angles and it looked like a clear penalty. You're actually the first person I've seen or heard say it wasn't a pen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't think any angle showed Pogba grabbing Alves, while it was clear to see Alves grabbing onto the back of Pogba's shirt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there's an angle that showed pogba with his arm around the back of alves


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I saw that one, but it looked like his palm was open to me. I dunno. Shit happens anyway.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wouldn't say it was a stonewall penalty, but it could've been given and I wouldn't disagree.


----------

